# 2nd September 2016: Knitting Tea party while Sam visits Seattle, week #2



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Well, week two of starting off the Tea Party is upon me, and although prepared to some extent, LIFE has intervened, and as my favourite Maternal Uncle used to say "the road to Hell is paved with good intentions" and I am up for an all nighter so I have something to share with you. It is rising 2 .30 a.m ., not that unusual a start time for me to be honest. One of the advantages of being on my own, is I have no one else's routine to upset- and when I need to I will head back to bed! No other commitments thank goodness for today (Saturday).
I have a pile of books eight deep, that I had hoped to type up from- lots of recipe ideas, and knitting ideas, but I am not sure it will be happening, because it is quite labour intensive, and I am uncertain of scanning in material, I have a suspicion it comes up as a download and I don' particularly want to do that again. 
So being me I will illustrate what I had hoped to copy from, and I have included a photo of my faithful companion now-a-days keeping my bed warm for me.

I did however just find this- there may be something useful in these ideas!

http://www.bhg.com.au/gallery/better-you/speed-cleaning-tips-and-tricks

I have remembered that I have spoken briefly with MalarkMarge this week (Marge Whaples), who lives in Los Angeles- she does not keep the best of health, I was not able to talk very long, it was a very bad connection, but I have promised her I will ring back soon. I am still trying (unsuccessfully) to contact Sharon (VAbchnonnie) I may have to resort to 'snail mail'!!!!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Summary of 26th August, 2016* by Darowil 

*Gagesmum* is having her depression/anti anxiety medications changed to see if this will help her.

*cmaliza* has been able to find the time again to visit and tell us that she became a Grandma during KAP - rumours of which had already spread. A girl called Naomi. Mum has had a slow recovery from the Caeser.

*Marianne* has been discharged and is back home following insertion of stent.

*Busyworkerbee's* niece having a heart valve replacement - and if it is not cancelled will be only a couple of weeks before her final school exams.. Her aunt is still holding on - though her son says it is only a matter of time now.

The mother of *Sugarsugar's* best friend is receiving palliative care - very unsettled.

*Mrsvette, Lurker and Fan* are going through tornado warnings or earthquakes. The NZ ladies are fine, and the worst has passed for Joan and there doesn't seem to be major problems though they will have more idea once it is light. The tornado is now heading *Gwen's* way - though how close we don't know.

*The Wren* has ended up in ICU (presumably in Seattle?) with breathing problems. Get well very soon, *Sam!*

PHOTOS
1 - *Pacer* - Update on Matthew's drawing of Mishka
3 - *Gagesmom* - Baby Babbity jacket & hat
4 - *Swedenme* - Entrelac baby jacket
6 - *Kate* - Viking Village (download)
9 - *Kate* - Birthday card for Machriste
11 - *Gagesmom* - Bibi baby jacket
20 - *Pacer* - Mishka!
21 - *Cmaliza* - Naomi & Carole
24 - *Cmaliza* - Decorated bookcase for Naomi
24 - *MrsVette* - Cross stitch pictures
25 - *Cmaliza* - Matthew's cards at KAP
25 - *Gagesmom* - Progress on the Bibi jacket
29 - *Gagesmom* - Completed Bibi jacket
31 - *Lurker * - Julie & the guernseys
33 - *Swedenme* - Converse trainers to go with Sheep set
36 - *Gwen* - Afghan
39 - *Gagesmom* - Little Bibi gilet
41 - *Gwen* - Peach tart
41 - *Gagesmom* - Completed Bibi gilet
43 - *Busyworkerbee* - Hooded poncho
44 - *MrsVette* - Roxie / Home for sale
46 - *Cmaliza* - Naomi, 2 wks old / Baby shower gifts
49 - *Lurker* - 'Crushed Raspberry' yarn
53 - *Fan* - Baby pinafore dress
54 - *Gagesmom* - 'Jack & Jill' baby jacket
54 - *Kate* - Birthday card for MrsVette
61 - *Gagesmom* - 'Jack & Jill' baby jacket & hat
64 - *MrsVette* - Chrissy & Roxie / Cross stitch
64 - *Fan* - Minature rose
64 - *Kehinkle* - Doll's diaper / Lila
65 - *Swedenme* - White rose
68 - *Swedenme* - Side-to-side baby jacket
68 - *Pacer* - Framed drawing of Mishka by Matthew
68 - *Cashmeregma* - Hutch and credenza
80 - *Kate* - KTP Anniversary card for Julie
84 - *Swedenme* - Cross stitch (+ link to pattern)
84 - *Fan* - Spring flowers

RECIPES
12 - *Tami* - Crockpot Pierogi Casserole with Kielbasa (link p.16)
25 - *Rookie* - Waffle maker recipes (link)
36 - *Rookie* - History of food (link)
41 - *Bonnie* - Popovers
45 - *Gwen* - Peach tart
76 - *Bonnie* - Tomato sauce (link)

CRAFTS
4 - *Sam* - Crochet Mandela rug (link)
13 - *Sam* - Crochet patterns/Viking knitting (links)
36 - *Rookie* - Yarn on cones (link)
68 - *Pacer* - Socks with flowers (link)
73 - *Sorlenna* - Anelmaiset socks (link)

OTHERS
10 - *Lurker* - Funny commercial (link)
23 - *Lurker* - God's diary (link)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

My humble apologies for what has happened to my post- I will get onto Admin to see if they can sort it!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

First, {{{{{SAM}}}}} Get better soon, dear friend.

Thanks for the start, Julie--I was able to read it all right.

I finally got photos of the vest to send, will post shortly, I hope.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My humble apologies for what has happened to my post- I will get onto Admin to see if they can sort it!


Don't worry about it Julie, it's still readable. Ringo looks very comfy!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, big hugs and prayers for a quick recovery. So sad to hear you are in ICU. Know you are loved by all.
Julie, not to worry. We appreciate that you started our week. Fun to see pics.
Margaret and Kate, thank you for summaries.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you for persevering and getting a new week off the ground, Julie! You are doing much more than I know how to do! Your books look intriguing and your Ringo pup is adorable (but probably wondering why you switched on the light when he was resting)! I hope you are sleeping now!!!-april


Lurker 2 said:


> Well, week two of starting off the Tea Party is upon me, and although prepared to some extent, LIFE has intervened, and as my favourite Maternal Uncle used to say ÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂ¢ÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂthe road to Hell is paved with good intentionsÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂ¢ÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂ and I am up for an ÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂ¢ÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂall nighterÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂ¢ÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂ so I have something to share with you. It is rising 2 .30 a.m ., not that unusual a start time for me to be honest. One of the advantages of being on my own, is I have no one elseÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂ¢ÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂs routine to upset- and when I need to I will head back to bed! No other commitments thank goodness for today (Saturday).
> I have a pile of books eight deep, that I had hoped to type up from- lots of recipe ideas, and knitting ideas, but I am not sure it will be happening, because it is quite labour intensive, and I am uncertain of scanning in material, I have a suspicion it comes up as a ÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂ¢ÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂdownloadÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂ¢ÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂ and I donÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂ¢ÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂt particularly want to do that again.
> So being me I will illustrate what I had hoped to copy from, and I have included a photo of my faithful companion now-a-days keeping my bed warm for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, we are on the new week and want to be sure and let you know here that prayers are coming your way in case you come to the new week. Big Hugs and feel better really soon!!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you for the summaries, Ladies... appreciated!


KateB said:


> *Summary of 26th August, 2016* by Darowil
> 
> *Gagesmum* is having her depression/anti anxiety medications changed to see if this will help her.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Julie . I too could read your post . Ringo looks lovely and comfortable . Mishka is laid at the side of my bed . She thinks she is staying put but there is no way I'm putting up with her all night . I'm very tired as I was awake most of last night I think it's because I was going to sons and also had to take him for a hospital appointment and I didn't want to sleep in which is funny as I never sleep past 5.30 am but the mind will insist on playing tricks . Well I survived the 
Triple dose of antibiotics without to much trouble . I think the worst part was trying to swallow 4 bullet size tablets 
twice a day . Don't know what I will do if I have to take lots of medication as I get older . My coffee still tastes awful and I couldn't eat a piece of lemon cake the other day as I swear it tasted like garlic so hopefully I will be back to drinking coffee again soon 

Sam already posted that I hope you get better soon but I'll say it again . Wishing you a speedy recovery


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, you can probably get Admin. to help you but no trouble reading it. Love the collection of books you have. Oh yes, wanted to add that bed looks really comfortable and what a lovely warm and loving companion.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh my Swedenme, a garlicky lemon cake. Mind you, lemon and garlic go well together but not in a cake. LOL. Hope your taste issues and stomach problems will clear soon and that now that DS's hospital appointment is over you can get some sleep.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Julie, thank you for opening another weeks Tea party. Your post is perfectly readable don't worry about it. As One April said. you do far more than I would ever know how to. 
Thanks to Kate and Darowil too for the summaries.
Sonja, sorry you had such an awful night. I never sleep properly when I have something important to be up for the next morning, even though I'm always up by that time anyway! Glad you've finished your triple antibiotic treatment. Hope they've done their job well and you'll be feeling better soon with your taste buds back to normal.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My humble apologies for what has happened to my post- I will get onto Admin to see if they can sort it!


No worries, Julie, thanks for starting us off. Great photo if Ringo. Don't stress over the recipes, etc. 2:30 is way to early to be up.

Sonja, I'm glad your done with the antibiotics, hope your tasting returns to normal soon.
I hope your DSs appointment went well, how's he doing.
I got my coleslaw made, it has to sit 12 hrs before we try it. I hope we like it as it would be nice to have salad ready whenever the urge strikes & a good way to keep the cabbage from spoiling.
I went to the garden & brought in a bunch of vegetables for the weekend as its supposed to be wet., got chased in by the rain but all veggies are now cleaned & ready to use.
I took some more photos of my planter, I think they work quite nice
GKs come after supper until sometime Sunday depending how much of Sat night DIL spends at work

GS was very excited to start grade 3, DIL said he was up at 6:30


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, love your garden. Your DGS is handsome.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No worries, Julie, thanks for starting us off. Great photo if Ringo. Don't stress over the recipes, etc. 2:30 is way to early to be up.
> 
> Sonja, I'm glad your done with the antibiotics, hope your tasting returns to normal soon.
> I hope your DSs appointment went well, how's he doing.
> ...


DGS is adorable. So lovely that he was excited for school. Beautiful garden.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Sam and his lung issues. Thank you Julie for starting us out this week. Loved the pictures, and think Ringo is one beautiful dog. Love the multi-colored (here we would call it a Brindle) back view.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

And here I had been thinking that you took a great deal of time to type all those "A's"!!!! I had wondered why. Strange things occur when using a computer. :


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

So sorry to read that Sam is spending part of his vacation in the ICU. Praying for Sam for a speedy recovery.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all,
Sad news first, Aunt pased last night.
2ndly, niece did go in for operation, but was not able to be done via catheta, but they did manage to open the artery up a bit more, think it had narrowed because of valve. Niece now faces open heart surgery in new year.

Currently getting blown away at markets.

Come back later to catch up.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just coming on to the new tea party before heading off to bed. I did a lot of running around today with not a whole heck of a lot accomplished. Sam, I hope you're doing better.
Julie and Summary Ladies - thanks so much for all you do.
Bonnie - love the photos and DGS is so cute. I'm always pleased when I hear of kids liking to go to school.

Time for some much needed sleep - SwedenMe; hope it goes as well as it can and that you're over your infection and that the taste buds return to normal quickly.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gorgeous colourful flowers Bonnie, love the deep purple one especially.
I'm busy crocheting a little dress hat and booties for the baby, will need to visit Spotlight again for some buttons and ribbon on completion.
Taking it easy this afternoon, have a nasty ear infection, so have been to emergency clinic for drops and antibiotic to clear it up. The doctor said I'm very healthy and fit for my age which was good to know, so should be better soon I hope.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Heather, my condolences on the loss of your aunt.
Your poor niece, too bad,they couldn't get her fixed up without the more invasive surgery . I hope she was well enough to do her exams.

Thanks for the lovely compliments on the photos, I love the vibrant color of those morning glories


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Just finished catching up on last week's KTP and got into the new one. Thank you, Julie. The ''A''s were distracting but the opening was readable. Sometimes my Mac will type those whenever the poster intended to make an apostrophe or other punctuation mark--apparently it doesn't like certain symbols from a PC during conversion to the Mac.

My middle grandson, Andrew, and his family and his dad (Paula's former husband) arrived yesterday with the newest GGD. She is about 5-6 weeks old and looks very much like elder GS's boy who will be 1 year old in less than 3 weeks. It was a shock to realize that former SIL is approaching 50th birthday when her current husband is only in his mid-30s. :sm17: :sm17: 

Since it is the start of the new month, we had very few folks for lunch today. Since we have a good deal of foods left over from the last 2 days, we will serve a hot lunch tomorrow instead of 2 bagged meals. We have lasagna that simply must be used shortly or it will go to waste. Not good stewardship on my part if it does. On Monday, since it is a federal holiday, we are intending to have a cookout with 'burgers and hot dogs (franks) for a potluck meal. Hope that the weather holds for us but we can serve inside the dining room. We may do that anyway if it gets really warm and humid. The hall has A/C and so far we can pay the electric bill. ( That is not a laughing matter!!) :sm19: :sm19: 


Have PMed Sam re prayers for his quick return to good health and a safe trip home.

Take care and stay safe everyone.

Ohio Joy :sm02: :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Agreed! He is handsome! And I love morning glory flowers!


sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, love your garden. Your DGS is handsome.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

My sympathies to you on the loss of your dear aunt. Prayers for your niece.


busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> Sad news first, Aunt pased last night.
> 2ndly, niece did go in for operation, but was not able to be done via catheta, but they did manage to open the artery up a bit more, think it had narrowed because of valve. Niece now faces open heart surgery in new year.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I hope your ear feels better, soon, Fan. That is no fun!


Fan said:


> Gorgeous colourful flowers Bonnie, love the deep purple one especially.
> I'm busy crocheting a little dress hat and booties for the baby, will need to visit Spotlight again for some buttons and ribbon on completion.
> Taking it easy this afternoon, have a nasty ear infection, so have been to emergency clinic for drops and antibiotic to clear it up. The doctor said I'm very healthy and fit for my age which was good to know, so should be better soon I hope.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I hope your ear feels better, soon, Fan. That is no fun!


Thank you, it is rather sore, a symptom of the cold I had a couple of weeks ago. Was hoping it would subside but it hasn't so needed to sort it out.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Thank you, it is rather sore, a symptom of the cold I had a couple of weeks ago. Was hoping it would subside but it hasn't so needed to sort it out.


Ear aches are awful. Sounds like you and Julie were both fighting colds. Glad you had good news from the doctor and hope that ear heals completely.

Enjoyed the photos of your Spring flowers but makes me feel sad we are going toward winter. I do so enjoy Spring and Autumn.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> Sad news first, Aunt pased last night.
> 2ndly, niece did go in for operation, but was not able to be done via catheta, but they did manage to open the artery up a bit more, think it had narrowed because of valve. Niece now faces open heart surgery in new year.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear the sad news about ;your aunt. My sympathies. So hard to lose our elders and those we love.
Hope your niece will be ok, but looking forward to open heart surgery for her must be quite a concern. Hope they can get it fixed. Too bad the catheter didn't work.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Just finished catching up on last week's KTP and got into the new one. Thank you, Julie. The ''A''s were distracting but the opening was readable. Sometimes my Mac will type those whenever the poster intended to make an apostrophe or other punctuation mark--apparently it doesn't like certain symbols from a PC during conversion to the Mac.
> 
> My middle grandson, Andrew, and his family and his dad (Paula's former husband) arrived yesterday with the newest GGD. She is about 5-6 weeks old and looks very much like elder GS's boy who will be 1 year old in less than 3 weeks. It was a shock to realize that former SIL is approaching 50th birthday when her current husband is only in his mid-30s. :sm17: :sm17:
> 
> ...


Hope you get perfect weather for the picnic and all the good food you have cooked gets eaten.

How lovely that you got to see your GGD. That must be so special to be great grandparents. Hugs Joy...keep up the good work and may you have the energy you need to do it.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Julie thanks for getting the tea party started on a new week. I am praying for a speedy recovery for Sam and better health for Marge Whaples.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Jullie thank you for getting us started. Please don't stress over what the post looks like; we're just thankful for you and Kate and Margaret for getting us going and summarizing last week.

Sam, prayers flying upwards. Do take care of yourself and do whatever they say do at the spa. I'm sure Heidi is very worried.

Fan your spring flowers are lovely; almost look fake they are so beautiful and large (may be just the photo).


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DITTO....I love morning glories. Adorable GS.


Bonnie7591 said:


> No worries, Julie, thanks for starting us off. Great photo if Ringo. Don't stress over the recipes, etc. 2:30 is way to early to be up.
> 
> Sonja, I'm glad your done with the antibiotics, hope your tasting returns to normal soon.
> I hope your DSs appointment went well, how's he doing.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Condolences concerning your aunt. She is at peace.

Sorry that niece will have to have open heart surgery but so glad they were able to open the artery up a little.


busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> Sad news first, Aunt pased last night.
> 2ndly, niece did go in for operation, but was not able to be done via catheta, but they did manage to open the artery up a bit more, think it had narrowed because of valve. Niece now faces open heart surgery in new year.
> 
> ...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you Julie for this week as well as the summary queens ☺ 

Firstly Sam I sent out a prayer at the end of last week's ktp. Praying for you to get past this and home soon.

Also prayers going up for those who need them. 

Julie I love the pic of Ringo. Such a sweet boy.


Just finished this tonight. 

Bella baby jacket
Carla baby head band and
Baby hug boots all by Marianna Mel on Ravelry


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Busy reworked, my condolescenses on the loss of your aunt. Healing energy for your niece.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, what an adorable set!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

To all who have been so gracious, about my initial post, a hearty thanks. Ringo is with me in the Craft/Computer room for once- I think he hopes it may bring supper forward. He was looking so handsome earlier- I could almost have entered him for a show- but when walking he has a habit of carrying his tail high, like a pennant, that would immediately disqualify him!

I rang Heidi earlier. Sam's friend says they have everything under control, but Heidi is ready to fly out to Seattle if needs be. 
I am sure we are all praying and keeping Sam in as positive a light as we can.

On another note, when I was talking, before, with my brother Alastair, he said that the Specialist is so pleased with his progress, that he is going to be discharged, to be seen in a year's time.
The Specialist mentioned that he knew of only three people who have survived the sort of situation he was in, especially at the beginning of last year. Of the three, Alastair is one.

Sorry to hear Busyworkerbee's news, but life does have a habit of bringing such eventualities.

I apologise again for all those capital 'A's' littering the first post- I hope Admin can do something about it, as I mentioned it got worse with each photo I added. Admin has not yet opened my PM.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

I just lost a post so I won't bore your with details but I am pleased to tell you that we closed on our mobile home today. Should be ready to move within a month or 6 weeks, We are so thankful.

Sorry that Sam is ill. Do get well quickly. 

Other things I wanted to comment on but can't remember right now.

I am busy getting ready for a fundraiser sale at church. I have asked for a table and am selling tote bags. I think I will have about 15. The majority of the embroidery is done so now comes the easy part of sewing them together. That goes rather quickly. 

Need to get a salad made for tomorrow and off to bed.

Happy knitting and as Gwen would say, play nice.

Hugs, Marilyn

H


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi Gwen, The freesias and daffodils are a big variety, plus I added some sheep manure pellets to the ground so they have done very well this season. 
They have a lovely sweet perfume, one of my favourite spring bulbs. 
Daralene,thank you re the earache, it's not the greatest, so pleased I have done something about it.
We are flying to Aussie, first week in October so don't want this problem when travelling, that's for sure. The doctor was great, she gave me a super duper antibiotic ear drop which should fix things quickly hopefully.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh my Swedenme, a garlicky lemon cake. Mind you, lemon and garlic go well together but not in a cake. LOL. Hope your taste issues and stomach problems will clear soon and that now that DS's hospital appointment is over you can get some sleep.


I think it's the first time I've not eaten lemon cake and it was definitely me as everyone else kept saying how delicious it was


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Julie, thank you for opening another weeks Tea party. Your post is perfectly readable don't worry about it. As One April said. you do far more than I would ever know how to.
> Thanks to Kate and Darowil too for the summaries.
> Sonja, sorry you had such an awful night. I never sleep properly when I have something important to be up for the next morning, even though I'm always up by that time anyway! Glad you've finished your triple antibiotic treatment. Hope they've done their job well and you'll be feeling better soon with your taste buds back to normal.


Slept better last night and now awake at my usual very early time , don't know why I think I would ever oversleep


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Just finished catching up on last week's KTP and got into the new one. Thank you, Julie. The ''A''s were distracting but the opening was readable. Sometimes my Mac will type those whenever the poster intended to make an apostrophe or other punctuation mark--apparently it doesn't like certain symbols from a PC during conversion to the Mac.
> 
> My middle grandson, Andrew, and his family and his dad (Paula's former husband) arrived yesterday with the newest GGD. She is about 5-6 weeks old and looks very much like elder GS's boy who will be 1 year old in less than 3 weeks. It was a shock to realize that former SIL is approaching 50th birthday when her current husband is only in his mid-30s. :sm17: :sm17:
> 
> ...


I hope you get time to enjoy a good visit with your GS & his family


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you, it is rather sore, a symptom of the cold I had a couple of weeks ago. Was hoping it would subside but it hasn't so needed to sort it out.


Sorry you have an earache, they can be so painful. Luckily I've not much experience with them. I have been told if you put salt in a sock & warm it & place it against your ear it helps but I've not tried it. Hope you get relief soon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No worries, Julie, thanks for starting us off. Great photo if Ringo. Don't stress over the recipes, etc. 2:30 is way to early to be up.
> 
> Sonja, I'm glad your done with the antibiotics, hope your tasting returns to normal soon.
> I hope your DSs appointment went well, how's he doing.
> ...


 Beautiful plants Bonnie and very handsome grandson glad he was eager to get to school 
The hospital appointment was a bit upsetting as they were taking out his line , just making it more final and all the waiting about wore him out but he was a lot more alert on the afternoon after a rest


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, what a pretty little set. It amazes me how quickly you get them done. I've been picking away at the cross stitch & tonight worked on the mermaid tail, I've got about 15 inches done on that. I can't work in the cross stitch when the GKs are tearing around????

Marilyn, great that you will get your new house soon, have you confirmed a lot in the nice trailer park? I hope you will show us a photo of your bags before you sell them.

Gwen, how are you surviving the storm? Hope it's not too bad


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful plants Bonnie and very handsome grandson glad he was eager to get to school
> The hospital appointment was a bit upsetting as they were taking out his line , just making it more final and all the waiting about wore him out but he was a lot more alert on the afternoon after a rest


Don't they leave the line in so they can manage his pain if necessary? I'm glad he was a better after a rest.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Gorgeous colourful flowers Bonnie, love the deep purple one especially.
> I'm busy crocheting a little dress hat and booties for the baby, will need to visit Spotlight again for some buttons and ribbon on completion.
> Taking it easy this afternoon, have a nasty ear infection, so have been to emergency clinic for drops and antibiotic to clear it up. The doctor said I'm very healthy and fit for my age which was good to know, so should be better soon I hope.


Outfit sounds interesting Fan will look forward to seeing a picture when it's finished. 
Hope your earache clears up quickly


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Just finished catching up on last week's KTP and got into the new one. Thank you, Julie. The ''A''s were distracting but the opening was readable. Sometimes my Mac will type those whenever the poster intended to make an apostrophe or other punctuation mark--apparently it doesn't like certain symbols from a PC during conversion to the Mac.
> 
> My middle grandson, Andrew, and his family and his dad (Paula's former husband) arrived yesterday with the newest GGD. She is about 5-6 weeks old and looks very much like elder GS's boy who will be 1 year old in less than 3 weeks. It was a shock to realize that former SIL is approaching 50th birthday when her current husband is only in his mid-30s. :sm17: :sm17:
> 
> ...


Hope you all have a wonderful cookout and crossing fingers that the weather is beautiful for you all


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you Julie for this week as well as the summary queens ☺
> 
> Firstly Sam I sent out a prayer at the end of last week's ktp. Praying for you to get past this and home soon.
> 
> ...


Another beautiful set Mel really like the raspberry colour


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Railyn said:


> I just lost a post so I won't bore your with details but I am pleased to tell you that we closed on our mobile home today. Should be ready to move within a month or 6 weeks, We are so thankful.
> 
> Sorry that Sam is ill. Do get well quickly.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the purchase of your new home I hope the move goes as smoothly as possible
Also hope you sell all your tote bags


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Don't they leave the line in so they can manage his pain if necessary? I'm glad he was a better after a rest.


I think all his medication at the moment is oral


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> Sad news first, Aunt pased last night.
> 2ndly, niece did go in for operation, but was not able to be done via catheta, but they did manage to open the artery up a bit more, think it had narrowed because of valve. Niece now faces open heart surgery in new year.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your aunt, but she is at peace now. Must be a worry about your niece as that sounds like a big operation. {{{hugs}}}} I hope you have a successful day at the markets & don't end up in Kansas! :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie - Lovely flowers and handsome GS!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> Gorgeous colourful flowers Bonnie, love the deep purple one especially.
> I'm busy crocheting a little dress hat and booties for the baby, will need to visit Spotlight again for some buttons and ribbon on completion.
> Taking it easy this afternoon, have a nasty ear infection, so have been to emergency clinic for drops and antibiotic to clear it up. The doctor said I'm very healthy and fit for my age which was good to know, so should be better soon I hope.


I hope your ear infection clears up very soon, that can be a very painful thing.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> To all who have been so gracious, about my initial post, a hearty thanks. Ringo is with me in the Craft/Computer room for once- I think he hopes it may bring supper forward. He was looking so handsome earlier- I could almost have entered him for a show- but when walking he has a habit of carrying his tail high, like a pennant, that would immediately disqualify him!
> 
> I rang Heidi earlier. Sam's friend says they have everything under control, but Heidi is ready to fly out to Seattle if needs be.
> I am sure we are all praying and keeping Sam in as positive a light as we can.
> ...


Thanks Julie for checking up on Sam, poor Heidi must be so worried. Your brother has done amazingly well - long may it continue. I see Admin have now sorted out your post. :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I just lost a post so I won't bore your with details but I am pleased to tell you that we closed on our mobile home today. Should be ready to move within a month or 6 weeks, We are so thankful.
> 
> Sorry that Sam is ill. Do get well quickly.
> 
> ...


Great news Marilyn!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Need to spend today packing and getting the house ready to leave. My BIL is taking us up to the airport tomorrow at 5am....hopefully I'll manage to sleep beforehand! I don't know what the situation is at the hotel re wi-fi, so I may not be on here much over the next 10 days, but I will still be thinking of you all (especially Sam) and I'm sure I'll find an internet cafe or something if I'm stuck.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Julie, Kate, thanks for the opening.
Quite an assortment of books you have Julie.
Just finished reading last weeks KTP, always way behind and lately no time to post replies etc.

Sam hope they are making you comfortable in ICU and that you are out of there soon and are able to enjoy a few more days of your vacation in Seattle. Safe trip home again if not. Hugs and healing prayers are being sent.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Need to spend today packing and getting the house ready to leave. My BIL is taking us up to the airport tomorrow at 5am....hopefully I'll manage to sleep beforehand! I don't know what the situation is at the hotel re wi-fi, so I may not be on here much over the next 10 days, but I will still be thinking of you all (especially Sam) and I'm sure I'll find an internet cafe or something if I'm stuck.


Safe travels Kate and have a fantastic holiday


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh golly, I have been busy reading and posting on the other TP not even realising that we are on a new one!! 

Anyway here I am now. Thank you Julie for starting us off again and thanks ladies for the Summary.

Well I went to the crochet workshop and got about 20mins into it and got a call from friend's DH telling me that her mum had just passed and my friend was a mess..... so I left the workshop to go be with them. So so sad. I know it is better for her mum that she isnt suffering anymore but so hard for the family. Her mum's DH was just sitting there sobbing and shaking poor man. He loved her so much. 

Anyway, when I first arrived at the workshop the lady asked if could crochet, I sad oh well I am only just learning and only from U Tube.... she said "right, good enough, I will put you as a helper" :sm06: Good grief! LOL. Well I wasnt much help as I wasnt there long but I did manage to get the lady beside me to be doing chains for practice as she has never knitted or crochet before. I will muddle along with the instructions they gave us and see what happens....


Sam.... I hope you are recovering ok and starting to feel much better. Sorry to hear that you are in the hospital.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DITTO....I love morning glories. Adorable GS.


Here they have gone rampant, and are on the Restricted Plant/Noxious Weed list, they do so much damage to the Native Flora!

Bonnie's DGS looks a very nice young man.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Julie . I too could read your post . Ringo looks lovely and comfortable . Mishka is laid at the side of my bed . She thinks she is staying put but there is no way I'm putting up with her all night . I'm very tired as I was awake most of last night I think it's because I was going to sons and also had to take him for a hospital appointment and I didn't want to sleep in which is funny as I never sleep past 5.30 am but the mind will insist on playing tricks . Well I survived the
> Triple dose of antibiotics without to much trouble . I think the worst part was trying to swallow 4 bullet size tablets
> twice a day . Don't know what I will do if I have to take lots of medication as I get older . My coffee still tastes awful and I couldn't eat a piece of lemon cake the other day as I swear it tasted like garlic so hopefully I will be back to drinking coffee again soon
> 
> Sam already posted that I hope you get better soon but I'll say it again . Wishing you a speedy recovery


Glad to hear that you have finished the dose of antibiotics... well done.

I forgot to say Julie that Ringo looks very much at home on your bed. Cute. :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I just lost a post so I won't bore your with details but I am pleased to tell you that we closed on our mobile home today. Should be ready to move within a month or 6 weeks, We are so thankful.
> 
> Sorry that Sam is ill. Do get well quickly.
> 
> ...


That is good news about your house, Marilyn.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No worries, Julie, thanks for starting us off. Great photo if Ringo. Don't stress over the recipes, etc. 2:30 is way to early to be up.
> 
> Sonja, I'm glad your done with the antibiotics, hope your tasting returns to normal soon.
> I hope your DSs appointment went well, how's he doing.
> ...


He is a lovely looking boy Bonnie. Hope he enjoyed his first day of Grade 3.

Lovely flowers. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> Sad news first, Aunt pased last night.
> 2ndly, niece did go in for operation, but was not able to be done via catheta, but they did manage to open the artery up a bit more, think it had narrowed because of valve. Niece now faces open heart surgery in new year.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your Aunt. And also that your niece has to have such a big surgery next year. Take care.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I think (((((((((hugs for all of us))))))) and a special ((((((((hug for Sam)))))))) are what's needed this week.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thanks Julie for checking up on Sam, poor Heidi must be so worried. Your brother has done amazingly well - long may it continue. I see Admin have now sorted out your post. :sm24:


Thanks Kate. Heidi acknowledged it has been a really stressful time- especially with her Dad so far away.

I told Alastair that in my opinion his determination and positive attitude had a lot to do with his recovery, he was not sure about that, but I am!

I must thank Admin for putting it right.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Julie, Kate, thanks for the opening.
> Quite an assortment of books you have Julie.
> Just finished reading last weeks KTP, always way behind and lately no time to post replies etc.
> 
> Sam hope they are making you comfortable in ICU and that you are out of there soon and are able to enjoy a few more days of your vacation in Seattle. Safe trip home again if not. Hugs and healing prayers are being sent.


Thanks Lynnette!
That is only a very small selection from my library! I collect books whenever I can afford the cash.
Prayers continuing for Sam.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Love the picture of your pup. Thanks for the newsletter.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No worries, Julie, thanks for starting us off. Great photo if Ringo. Don't stress over the recipes, etc. 2:30 is way to early to be up.
> 
> Sonja, I'm glad your done with the antibiotics, hope your tasting returns to normal soon.
> I hope your DSs appointment went well, how's he doing.
> ...


Handsome young man Bonnie, all ready for school.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Glad to hear that you have finished the dose of antibiotics... well done.
> 
> I forgot to say Julie that Ringo looks very much at home on your bed. Cute. :sm11:


Ringo is very much King in this Castle, Cathy! But I do insist on being 'Top Dog'. We have got used to the dog hair! I have sticky rollers around the house.

I am sorry for your friend's family as they begin their grieving- she was not exceptionally old to pass.
Hugs for you, too, Cathy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Karena said:


> Love the picture of your pup. Thanks for the newsletter.


Thank you, Karena, on both counts!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So nice, Mel, and I love the color!


gagesmom said:


> Thank you Julie for this week as well as the summary queens ☺
> 
> Firstly Sam I sent out a prayer at the end of last week's ktp. Praying for you to get past this and home soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Gorgeous colourful flowers Bonnie, love the deep purple one especially.
> I'm busy crocheting a little dress hat and booties for the baby, will need to visit Spotlight again for some buttons and ribbon on completion.
> Taking it easy this afternoon, have a nasty ear infection, so have been to emergency clinic for drops and antibiotic to clear it up. The doctor said I'm very healthy and fit for my age which was good to know, so should be better soon I hope.


Oh dear, I hope your ear infection clears up quickly.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Railyn said:


> I just lost a post so I won't bore your with details but I am pleased to tell you that we closed on our mobile home today. Should be ready to move within a month or 6 weeks, We are so thankful.
> 
> Sorry that Sam is ill. Do get well quickly.
> 
> ...


Good to hear the end is in sight re your new home. I hope you get moved and settled very soon. Good luck with the fundraiser.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you for the news about Sam, Julie. I am sure Heidi is so worried. And such good news for brother Alistair!


Lurker 2 said:


> To all who have been so gracious, about my initial post, a hearty thanks. Ringo is with me in the Craft/Computer room for once- I think he hopes it may bring supper forward. He was looking so handsome earlier- I could almost have entered him for a show- but when walking he has a habit of carrying his tail high, like a pennant, that would immediately disqualify him!
> 
> I rang Heidi earlier. Sam's friend says they have everything under control, but Heidi is ready to fly out to Seattle if needs be.
> I am sure we are all praying and keeping Sam in as positive a light as we can.
> ...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful plants Bonnie and very handsome grandson glad he was eager to get to school
> The hospital appointment was a bit upsetting as they were taking out his line , just making it more final and all the waiting about wore him out but he was a lot more alert on the afternoon after a rest


Hugs to you Sonja. That must have been a very hard hospital visit.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you Julie for this week as well as the summary queens ☺
> 
> Firstly Sam I sent out a prayer at the end of last week's ktp. Praying for you to get past this and home soon.
> 
> ...


Lovely and that is a really nice colour. :sm11:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Hooray for your home! Wish I could help you pack and I hope you do have lots of help, as moving is such a chore. Have fun at the fundraiser. May we see a picture of your bags?


Railyn said:


> I just lost a post so I won't bore your with details but I am pleased to tell you that we closed on our mobile home today. Should be ready to move within a month or 6 weeks, We are so thankful.
> 
> Sorry that Sam is ill. Do get well quickly.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I hope you have a great day, Sonja and I am glad you are feeling better.


Swedenme said:


> Slept better last night and now awake at my usual very early time , don't know why I think I would ever oversleep


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> To all who have been so gracious, about my initial post, a hearty thanks. Ringo is with me in the Craft/Computer room for once- I think he hopes it may bring supper forward. He was looking so handsome earlier- I could almost have entered him for a show- but when walking he has a habit of carrying his tail high, like a pennant, that would immediately disqualify him!
> 
> I rang Heidi earlier. Sam's friend says they have everything under control, but Heidi is ready to fly out to Seattle if needs be.
> I am sure we are all praying and keeping Sam in as positive a light as we can.
> ...


That's great news about Alastair. :sm24: Thanks for the update about Sam. Heidi must be so worried with him so far away.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Hugs and prayers for you and your family.


Swedenme said:


> Beautiful plants Bonnie and very handsome grandson glad he was eager to get to school
> The hospital appointment was a bit upsetting as they were taking out his line , just making it more final and all the waiting about wore him out but he was a lot more alert on the afternoon after a rest


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Thank you for the news about Sam, Julie. I am sure Heidi is so worried. And such good news for brother Alistair!


Sam had acknowledged Heidi did not want him to travel, but he can be very determined. My prayers are centering on him being able to travel home safely as soon as possible.

It really was great to hear they are discharging my brother- it was seriously 'touch and go' for so long.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> That's great news about Alastair. :sm24: Thanks for the update about Sam. Heidi must be so worried with him so far away.


Thanks Cathy! Yes, she did say how worried she is.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful plants Bonnie and very handsome grandson glad he was eager to get to school
> The hospital appointment was a bit upsetting as they were taking out his line , just making it more final and all the waiting about wore him out but he was a lot more alert on the afternoon after a rest


Big hugs Sonja.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Big hugs Sonja.


From me too, Sonja!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Safe travels Kate and have a fantastic holiday


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Need to spend today packing and getting the house ready to leave. My BIL is taking us up to the airport tomorrow at 5am....hopefully I'll manage to sleep beforehand! I don't know what the situation is at the hotel re wi-fi, so I may not be on here much over the next 10 days, but I will still be thinking of you all (especially Sam) and I'm sure I'll find an internet cafe or something if I'm stuck.


Have a great holiday! :sm11:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Cathy I am so sorry about the death of your friend's mother - so hard for the family and for you, too, as you loved her also. I am glad you are there to lend them support and hugs to you.


sugarsugar said:


> Oh golly, I have been busy reading and posting on the other TP not even realising that we are on a new one!!
> 
> Anyway here I am now. Thank you Julie for starting us off again and thanks ladies for the Summary.
> 
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ringo is very much King in this Castle, Cathy! But I do insist on being 'Top Dog'. We have got used to the dog hair! I have sticky rollers around the house.
> 
> I am sorry for your friend's family as they begin their grieving- she was not exceptionally old to pass.
> Hugs for you, too, Cathy.


Thanks Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks Julie.


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Cathy I am so sorry about the death of your frend's mother - so hard for the family and for you, too, as you loved her also. I am glad you are there to lend them support and hugs to you.


Thanks, I am glad that I was able to be there. But it was hard.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks, I am glad that I was able to be there. But it was hard.


You have had to say goodbye to several important people in your life over the last year or so.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Julie, I wish you could come for our library's book sale. They hold it in a gymnasium at a local university, it is so large, and the selection is huge. I go the last day when you can fill a large paper shopping bag for $10! I must confess I get a little carried away with cook books, and mysteries! You would have a good time!


Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Lynnette!
> That is only a very small selection from my library! I collect books whenever I can afford the cash.
> Prayers continuing for Sam.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Rising 12 mid-night here- I must get back to bed. Had woken with a cramp. Hopefully all right now.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

More hugs for you - that is so, so hard.


sugarsugar said:


> Thanks, I am glad that I was able to be there. But it was hard.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sweet dreams!


Lurker 2 said:


> Rising 12 mid-night here- I must get back to bed. Had woken with a cramp. Hopefully all right now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Julie, I wish you could come for our library's book sale. They hold it in a gymnasium at a local university, it is so large, and the selection is huge. I go the last day when you can fill a large paper shopping bag for $10! I must confess I get a little carried away with cook books, and mysteries! You would have a good time!


Some of my best finds have been Library discards! I understand locally they have been selling off their knitting books.
It would be great to visit!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Sweet dreams!


Thanks! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> You have had to say goodbye to several important people in your life over the last year or so.


Yes, sadly I have. :sm03:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Julie, I wish you could come for our library's book sale. They hold it in a gymnasium at a local university, it is so large, and the selection is huge. I go the last day when you can fill a large paper shopping bag for $10! I must confess I get a little carried away with cook books, and mysteries! You would have a good time!


Wow, that is a great bargain.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all, 

My last load this week was to Milton, NY which is only 120 miles from my DS's. So I am there house and dog sitting until they get back tonight from a wedding in NH. Quiet here now but won't be when the four DGC get home. Lila and Cloe get along fairly well. They both like to chase one of the cats. They have two but one stays upstairs for the most part. The neighbor's German Shepherd came to say hello when I let the two out last night into the backyard. He jumped the fence but his owner was right there. My son had put in a gate to the two yards so the dogs can visit. None of the dogs are barkers which is pretty nice. 

Condolences to all who have lost family or friends this week. Healing thoughts to all who are feeling under the weather. Extras to Sam as it is a pain to be sick and so far from home. I know Heidi and his whole family is worried about him. As are we all on here. 

Need to sort out my van and bring some things in. Taking at least 5 days off. The kids are back in school so will only see them afterwards. Maybe can get my socks finished along with binge watching some tv shows. No tv when I'm on the road so make up for it. Started Rossoli and Illes (not sure that is right). The cop show with the very smart coroner. 

Early morning as my DGD's alarm went off and the dogs wanted out. See a nap in the near future!

Great knitting, Mel. Makes me feel like a slacker. So much I want to do, so little ummph to do it. 

Joy, the picnic will be great and you will make sure nothing goes to waste. 

Have a great holiday weekend to all in the States. 

Hugs to all. 

Take care,
Kathy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Hugs to you Sonja. That must have been a very hard hospital visit.


Thank you Chris and it was for both of us . Son was a bit grumpy which was understandable and later apologised . I told him he never has to apologise to me for the way he's feeling


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> I hope you have a great day, Sonja and I am glad you are feeling better.


Don't know about a great day April it's pouring with rain outside . But as I'm inside and have no intention of going out alls good ????
My youngest has gone to pick middle son up from work and they are going to visit oldest son No doubt it will be sport and more sport they will watch and talk about . All 3 support different football teams so there will be friendly rivalry between them . So my plan for the afternoon is to go into the unexplored territory of youngest sons bedroom and give it a good clean . His idea of clean and tidy and mine do not remotely connect in any way shape or form


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Sam hope much improvement! Prayers and hugs!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Julie thanks for great start to the new week. Ringo is adorable! Super selection of books too! Love the color and looking forward to seeing WIP. Hope you're feeling better too! Hugs!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Julie . I too could read your post . Ringo looks lovely and comfortable . Mishka is laid at the side of my bed . She thinks she is staying put but there is no way I'm putting up with her all night . I'm very tired as I was awake most of last night I think it's because I was going to sons and also had to take him for a hospital appointment and I didn't want to sleep in which is funny as I never sleep past 5.30 am but the mind will insist on playing tricks . Well I survived the
> Triple dose of antibiotics without to much trouble . I think the worst part was trying to swallow 4 bullet size tablets
> twice a day . Don't know what I will do if I have to take lots of medication as I get older . My coffee still tastes awful and I couldn't eat a piece of lemon cake the other day as I swear it tasted like garlic so hopefully I will be back to drinking coffee again soon
> 
> Sam already posted that I hope you get better soon but I'll say it again . Wishing you a speedy recovery


Sonja glad meds are finished. Will take time to get out of your system. Agree about not liking the taste of a lemon garlic cake and maybe coffee will taste better soon! Have a good one! Hugs!☕


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No worries, Julie, thanks for starting us off. Great photo if Ringo. Don't stress over the recipes, etc. 2:30 is way to early to be up.
> 
> Sonja, I'm glad your done with the antibiotics, hope your tasting returns to normal soon.
> I hope your DSs appointment went well, how's he doing.
> ...


You're a busy bee! Flowers are so cheerful! What a handsome DGS! Enjoy! Hugs!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> Sad news first, Aunt pased last night.
> 2ndly, niece did go in for operation, but was not able to be done via catheta, but they did manage to open the artery up a bit more, think it had narrowed because of valve. Niece now faces open heart surgery in new year.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your aunt but at peace now. Prayers for all especially for your niece. Hugs!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you Julie for this week as well as the summary queens ☺
> 
> Firstly Sam I sent out a prayer at the end of last week's ktp. Praying for you to get past this and home soon.
> 
> ...


Melody you are amazing! Can't get over how quickly you get outfits done!????????????


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

KateB said:


> Need to spend today packing and getting the house ready to leave. My BIL is taking us up to the airport tomorrow at 5am....hopefully I'll manage to sleep beforehand! I don't know what the situation is at the hotel re wi-fi, so I may not be on here much over the next 10 days, but I will still be thinking of you all (especially Sam) and I'm sure I'll find an internet cafe or something if I'm stuck.


Have a safe trip and enjoy! ✈


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I just lost a post so I won't bore your with details but I am pleased to tell you that we closed on our mobile home today. Should be ready to move within a month or 6 weeks, We are so thankful.
> 
> Sorry that Sam is ill. Do get well quickly.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Now on to packing - I know that all too well! Hope you'll get some help too! Pace yourself! ????


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Gwen hope no issues from storm.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Hope everyone is well! Yesterday still had some heavy rain and quite windy. Tried to lay down but phones kept ringing. Treated to an hour of sunshine but windy. Turned in very early. Slept in 1 spot too long so back is aching. Seeing some blue mixed in with clouds. Could have more rain but no storms. When back eases will do what needs to be done. The cookout has been moved to tomorrow instead of Monday. Wishing everyone a great day/night!
Hugs to all!????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you Julie for the update on Sam. It is good to know things seem to be under control. If it was upsetting to us, I can only imagine how Heidi felt. Now for Sam to keep getting better every day and I know all of us are still praying. Healing Wishes to Sam.
What wonderful news about your brother. An answer to your prayers. I know you have said your brother has a wonderful attitude and it sure does help. To be one of the three survivors is amazingly wonderful. Just so happy for you.

Special thanks to all of you, Julie, Kate and Darowil. Each week Darowil and Kate keep us up to date with the summaries and Julie is always there when Sam or either of them need help. What you do is a lot of work and it doesn't go unnoticed. Big Hugs and a huge Thank You.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Kathy, it sounds like you are having a nice break with good company! Such cute pups!


kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My last load this week was to Milton, NY which is only 120 miles from my DS's. So I am there house and dog sitting until they get back tonight from a wedding in NH. Quiet here now but won't be when the four DGC get home. Lila and Cloe get along fairly well. They both like to chase one of the cats. They have two but one stays upstairs for the most part. The neighbor's German Shepherd came to say hello when I let the two out last night into the backyard. He jumped the fence but his owner was right there. My son had put in a gate to the two yards so the dogs can visit. None of the dogs are barkers which is pretty nice.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I hear that, Sonja! No one can clean like Mom can! When I clean my daughter's room, I get my glasses and mugs back!


Swedenme said:


> Don't know about a great day April it's pouring with rain outside . But as I'm inside and have no intention of going out alls good ????
> My youngest has gone to pick middle son up from work and they are going to visit oldest son No doubt it will be sport and more sport they will watch and talk about . All 3 support different football teams so there will be friendly rivalry between them . So my plan for the afternoon is to go into the unexplored territory of youngest sons bedroom and give it a good clean . His idea of clean and tidy and mine do not remotely connect in any way shape or form


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Sam..I hope that you improving and will be back to your self again with your family, pets and friends here at KP..my thoughts and prayers are with you for a speed recovery...


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Thank You for sharing your thoughts and pics along with those enticing covers of cookbooks..I will surely look up the post re: tips....


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I finished a cowl for my oldest daughter who will be 30 on 9/11. (Where does the time go??) It is made from Cascade Yarns "Tangier" - a blend of mostly silk with some cotton, acrylic and rayon. It is very nice to work with and has a nice drape. The color is "Flames" (oranges to reds but looks sort of pink in the photo). The pattern is the Sanibel Cowl by Black Pearl Designs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh golly, I have been busy reading and posting on the other TP not even realising that we are on a new one!!
> 
> Anyway here I am now. Thank you Julie for starting us off again and thanks ladies for the Summary.
> 
> ...


So sorry about your friend's mom. How lovely that you were the one they called to come comfort the daughter. That is truly an honor and testament to your friendship and the special bond. I know you are grieving with them. Sympathies to the family and you and strength to you as you help them through this.

Oh my goodness, sounds like quite the workshop when you said you were just a beginner and they put you to work. You were probably hoping to learn. I would find it very hard to teach unless I had loads of time to figure out what it is that I do. I do it from that memory that is automatic and if I think about it - hmmmmmm. I do want to teach my DGD so I'd best start analyzing what I do. If any of you know special sayings about knitting that help wee ones remember how to do it, please let me know.

Hugs to you and extra strength to be there for your friend and her family.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

oneapril said:


> I finished a cowl for my oldest daughter who will be 30 on 9/11. (Where does the time go??) It is made from Cascade Yarns "Tangier" - a blend of mostly silk with some cotton, acrylic and rayon. It is very nice to work with and has a nice drape. The color is "Flames" (oranges to reds but looks sort of pink in the photo). The pattern is the Sanibel Cowl by Black Pearl Designs.


Just lovely!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I finished a cowl for my oldest daughter who will be 30 on 9/11. (Where does the time go??) It is made from Cascade Yarns "Tangier" - a blend of mostly silk with some cotton, acrylic and rayon. It is very nice to work with and has a nice drape. The color is "Flames" (oranges to reds but looks sort of pink in the photo). The pattern is the Sanibel Cowl by Black Pearl Designs.


April that is very pretty! Does look pink in pic still lovely! Enjoy your day! It's raining again!!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you so much, Daralene! I recently was trying to teach 2 of my young nieces (10 and 12), to knit...it is more challenging than it should be! I would be glad for some teaching tips, also. I don't want them to be frustrated.


Cashmeregma said:


> Just lovely!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Joan. The silk makes it a nice nubby sort of yarn. At least if it rains it is the perfect reason to just knit! Enjoy your day.


mrsvette said:


> April that is very pretty! Does look pink in pic still lovely! Enjoy your day! It's raining again!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Julie thank you for contacting Heidi. Praying for Sam's quick recovery.

Wonderful news about Alastair. I know that gives you a bit of relief knowing he is doing so very well.



Lurker 2 said:


> To all who have been so gracious, about my initial post, a hearty thanks. Ringo is with me in the Craft/Computer room for once- I think he hopes it may bring supper forward. He was looking so handsome earlier- I could almost have entered him for a show- but when walking he has a habit of carrying his tail high, like a pennant, that would immediately disqualify him!
> 
> I rang Heidi earlier. Sam's friend says they have everything under control, but Heidi is ready to fly out to Seattle if needs be.
> I am sure we are all praying and keeping Sam in as positive a light as we can.
> ...


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Thank you, Joan. The silk makes it a nice nubby sort of yarn. At least if it rains it is the perfect reason to just knit! Enjoy your day.


Alas no knitting. Still working on cross stitching. I sit outside when home for lighting but can't when raining. Will bring to Melissa's tomorrow and get more done. What will you make next? Hope rain doesn't spoil holiday weekend for you!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How exciting Marilyn. I had read on FB about Ray having had another fall so I know you both are going to be so glad to get into a home that will be safer for you both. I know you also had mentioned the possibility of getting Ray a motorized wheelchair; any new on that?

I know your bags will be a big hit at the fundraiser. You do such beautiful work. If possible you should post a picture of the collection you will be selling. Really would love to see them!

Hope the weather is cooling down some your way. Yesterday here it was raining for half the day and then it was beautiful and cooler. A positive of the hurricane on the coast.

DD/Hannah and a couple of friends have headed up to Helen GA for the weekend. Less than 2 hours away. They should have a good time. Negative side, is Helen is very tourist-y and there will probably be a lot of Labor Day partiers.



Railyn said:


> I just lost a post so I won't bore your with details but I am pleased to tell you that we closed on our mobile home today. Should be ready to move within a month or 6 weeks, We are so thankful.
> 
> Sorry that Sam is ill. Do get well quickly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope your taste buds return to normal quickly. How awful to not be able to enjoy the cake.


Swedenme said:


> Slept better last night and now awake at my usual very early time , don't know why I think I would ever oversleep


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope you have a wonderful time Kate!


KateB said:


> Need to spend today packing and getting the house ready to leave. My BIL is taking us up to the airport tomorrow at 5am....hopefully I'll manage to sleep beforehand! I don't know what the situation is at the hotel re wi-fi, so I may not be on here much over the next 10 days, but I will still be thinking of you all (especially Sam) and I'm sure I'll find an internet cafe or something if I'm stuck.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Condolences on the passing of your friend's mom. I imagine the DH was feeling a mixture of emotions; sadness of course and also relief for his wife's release from pain. Poor man and rest of family.


sugarsugar said:


> Oh golly, I have been busy reading and posting on the other TP not even realising that we are on a new one!!
> 
> Anyway here I am now. Thank you Julie for starting us off again and thanks ladies for the Summary.
> 
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you for update on Our Sam. Happy to hear news about Your DB.
Fan, I love the smell of freesias, also. Glad your earache is healing.
Kate, have a wonderful vacay.
Sam, healing energy sent your way.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Have a great break Kathy. Love the dog photos; can't get over how much Lila looks like my Truman when he was young.



kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My last load this week was to Milton, NY which is only 120 miles from my DS's. So I am there house and dog sitting until they get back tonight from a wedding in NH. Quiet here now but won't be when the four DGC get home. Lila and Cloe get along fairly well. They both like to chase one of the cats. They have two but one stays upstairs for the most part. The neighbor's German Shepherd came to say hello when I let the two out last night into the backyard. He jumped the fence but his owner was right there. My son had put in a gate to the two yards so the dogs can visit. None of the dogs are barkers which is pretty nice.
> 
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marilyn, so happy you will be moving to new home! Congratulations.
Cathy, how fun your trucking brought you so close to DS and family. Glad you were able to visit.
Sonja, that must have been a hard visit. Hugs.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cathy, so sorry you had to leave your workshop. What a wonderful friend to be with your dear friend and family at such a sad time. A blessing to have a friend since childhood.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Joy - hope all goes well at the cookout. You are such a marvel in all that you do.

Mel - that set is very cute.

Julie - glad that Admin. got the posting sorted out. I would love to dive into your book selection.

Sad to hear of the passing of people close to our KPers. Saying prayers for all.

Saying prayers for Sam (and Heidi and family) that all goes well and that he can finish out his visit in relatively good health and then make it back home again.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely cowl and I really like the yarn. It even looks soft and nice drape. I looked on Ravelry under the designer and couldn't find the pattern but when I looked under the name I sound one that looks like it but under a different designer. Anyway, I copie it as it looked very much like yours.


oneapril said:


> I finished a cowl for my oldest daughter who will be 30 on 9/11. (Where does the time go??) It is made from Cascade Yarns "Tangier" - a blend of mostly silk with some cotton, acrylic and rayon. It is very nice to work with and has a nice drape. The color is "Flames" (oranges to reds but looks sort of pink in the photo). The pattern is the Sanibel Cowl by Black Pearl Designs.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Before I forget....Fan I hope your ear infection clears up quickly and that today finds you without pain.

Off to check the daily digest. TTYL!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cathy1, love the cowl, such a pretty pattern.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Need to spend today packing and getting the house ready to leave. My BIL is taking us up to the airport tomorrow at 5am....hopefully I'll manage to sleep beforehand! I don't know what the situation is at the hotel re wi-fi, so I may not be on here much over the next 10 days, but I will still be thinking of you all (especially Sam) and I'm sure I'll find an internet cafe or something if I'm stuck.


I hope you have a great vacation & take lots of photos to share????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh golly, I have been busy reading and posting on the other TP not even realising that we are on a new one!!
> 
> Anyway here I am now. Thank you Julie for starting us off again and thanks ladies for the Summary.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry for the loss of your friend but certainly better the suffering is over. It's so hard to lose your mom no matter what the circumstances.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Here they have gone rampant, and are on the Restricted Plant/Noxious Weed list, they do so much damage to the Native Flora!
> 
> Bonnie's DGS looks a very nice young man.


Here I do get a few volunteer morning glory plants the next year but certainly not enough to cause any problems. If they weren't in a flower bed where I treat them well they wouldn't even survive. Mi remember June calling them terrible weeds


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I think (((((((((hugs for all of us))))))) and a special ((((((((hug for Sam)))))))) are what's needed this week.


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Kate. Heidi acknowledged it has been a really stressful time- especially with her Dad so far away.
> 
> I told Alastair that in my opinion his determination and positive attitude had a lot to do with his recovery, he was not sure about that, but I am!
> 
> I must thank Admin for putting it right.


Maybe it's just the stubborn Scot in Alistair that keeps him going. At least some of my relatives used to say that???? Whatever it is, I hope it continues to work

I agree, bad enough Sam is sick but when he's sick so far from family that must make it really hard.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> I finished a cowl for my oldest daughter who will be 30 on 9/11. (Where does the time go??) It is made from Cascade Yarns "Tangier" - a blend of mostly silk with some cotton, acrylic and rayon. It is very nice to work with and has a nice drape. The color is "Flames" (oranges to reds but looks sort of pink in the photo). The pattern is the Sanibel Cowl by Black Pearl Designs.


It's lovely April . Love the colourway you used


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I finished a cowl for my oldest daughter who will be 30 on 9/11. (Where does the time go??) It is made from Cascade Yarns "Tangier" - a blend of mostly silk with some cotton, acrylic and rayon. It is very nice to work with and has a nice drape. The color is "Flames" (oranges to reds but looks sort of pink in the photo). The pattern is the Sanibel Cowl by Black Pearl Designs.


Very pretty & what a gorgeous color


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marilyn, I see Gwen posted about getting a motorized wheelchair for Ray when you move. Does DVA help pay or loan you that? I think he's a veteran? Hope the preparation for moving goes well & you get lots of help from your kids.

Julie, thanks for the update from Heidi, I hope Sam is better soon & able to get back home with no problems.

Kathy, hope you have a great visit with your family & get some rest & relaxation.

Hope everyone has a great Labor Day Weekend.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for starting us off, Julie. I was able to read your post just fine. Ringo looks so comfy in bed.

And, thank you, Kate, for the summary.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No worries, Julie, thanks for starting us off. Great photo if Ringo. Don't stress over the recipes, etc. 2:30 is way to early to be up.
> 
> Sonja, I'm glad your done with the antibiotics, hope your tasting returns to normal soon.
> I hope your DSs appointment went well, how's he doing.
> ...


Your flowers look lovely. Nice picture of your GS. Has he already started back to school?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> Sad news first, Aunt pased last night.
> 2ndly, niece did go in for operation, but was not able to be done via catheta, but they did manage to open the artery up a bit more, think it had narrowed because of valve. Niece now faces open heart surgery in new year.
> 
> ...


Condolences on the passing of your Aunt. Too bad your niece couldn't have the cath procedure.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Just heard on the news that there was an earthquake in Oklahoma. I don't remember if any of our KP friends are from there but hope everyone is safe.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> To all who have been so gracious, about my initial post, a hearty thanks. Ringo is with me in the Craft/Computer room for once- I think he hopes it may bring supper forward. He was looking so handsome earlier- I could almost have entered him for a show- but when walking he has a habit of carrying his tail high, like a pennant, that would immediately disqualify him!
> 
> I rang Heidi earlier. Sam's friend says they have everything under control, but Heidi is ready to fly out to Seattle if needs be.
> I am sure we are all praying and keeping Sam in as positive a light as we can.
> ...


Thanks for the update on Sam. That is good news about Alastair.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I just lost a post so I won't bore your with details but I am pleased to tell you that we closed on our mobile home today. Should be ready to move within a month or 6 weeks, We are so thankful.
> 
> Sorry that Sam is ill. Do get well quickly.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the closing of your mobile home. Good luck with the church fundraiser.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful plants Bonnie and very handsome grandson glad he was eager to get to school
> The hospital appointment was a bit upsetting as they were taking out his line , just making it more final and all the waiting about wore him out but he was a lot more alert on the afternoon after a rest


Hugs for all of you.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> So my plan for the afternoon is to go into the unexplored territory of youngest sons bedroom and give it a good clean . His idea of clean and tidy and mine do not remotely connect in any way shape or form


Good luck with that! Who knows you might even find a carpet on the floor!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Update on the hair saga. I got it cut this morning Yay!! Looks a bit shorn now but at least I won't be visiting the USA looking like the wild woman of the woods!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

oneapril said:


> Julie, I wish you could come for our library's book sale. They hold it in a gymnasium at a local university, it is so large, and the selection is huge. I go the last day when you can fill a large paper shopping bag for $10! I must confess I get a little carried away with cook books, and mysteries! You would have a good time!


Oh Ho me too! I'm a real book worm. 
As a child I'd try and sneak from helping wash and wipe the dishes, I'd hide behind the Chesterfield with a book in my hands, lol! Did work sometimes....
I also used to have a torch, cover my head with the blanket and read into the wee hours of the morning. Thank goodness I can read to my hearts content without bothering anyone now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes, sadly I have. :sm03:


Hugs, dear!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angelam, glad you got haircut. Enjoy vacay. Where are you going in USA?
Maya and I had nice walk. No smoke so saw kamakazi quail. They run across road in long line just in front of car. Do enjoy their bobbing head feathers.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Rising 12 mid-night here- I must get back to bed. Had woken with a cramp. Hopefully all right now.


Try Vicks works wonders Julie.

Edit. I have a cake of soap between the mattress protector and the bottom sheet, been doing this for 3 weeks now and NO more cramps in my legs. You need to shave a little off the soap every 2 weeks or so to keep it working.

A 2nd tip from Google. Yah!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Julie thanks for great start to the new week. Ringo is adorable! Super selection of books too! Love the color and looking forward to seeing WIP. Hope you're feeling better too! Hugs!


Thanks, Joan! When I have a spare moment I'll be sharing what I had intended. Admin thinks the problem was caused by copy and pasting out of Word, but I don't see how I can avoid that this week (I'm filling in for Kate while she has her holiday in Spain.)


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> To all who have been so gracious, about my initial post, a hearty thanks. Ringo is with me in the Craft/Computer room for once- I think he hopes it may bring supper forward. He was looking so handsome earlier- I could almost have entered him for a show- but when walking he has a habit of carrying his tail high, like a pennant, that would immediately disqualify him!
> 
> I rang Heidi earlier. Sam's friend says they have everything under control, but Heidi is ready to fly out to Seattle if needs be.
> I am sure we are all praying and keeping Sam in as positive a light as we can.
> ...


Julie, thank you for the start and please do not fret over it. Everyone could still read and see your photos so that is what matters. Today the "A's" are gone. I just want to say that Ringo looks so cute and your book collection looks very interesting!! xo


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Joan! When I have a spare moment I'll be sharing what I had intended. Admin thinks the problem was caused by copy and pasting out of Word, but I don't see how I can avoid that this week (I'm filling in for Kate while she has her holiday in Spain.)


Do hope cramp is better and you got some sleep. I've found a glass of tonic water before bed helps. Doesn't taste that terrific-should add some gin as it would help me sleep better! Lol! You'll get the issue sorted out! Take care and a big hug!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you Julie for the update on Sam. It is good to know things seem to be under control. If it was upsetting to us, I can only imagine how Heidi felt. Now for Sam to keep getting better every day and I know all of us are still praying. Healing Wishes to Sam.
> What wonderful news about your brother. An answer to your prayers. I know you have said your brother has a wonderful attitude and it sure does help. To be one of the three survivors is amazingly wonderful. Just so happy for you.
> 
> Special thanks to all of you, Julie, Kate and Darowil. Each week Darowil and Kate keep us up to date with the summaries and Julie is always there when Sam or either of them need help. What you do is a lot of work and it doesn't go unnoticed. Big Hugs and a huge Thank You.


Thanks, Daralene! Hugs to you, too, dear!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jonibee said:


> Thank You for sharing your thoughts and pics along with those enticing covers of cookbooks..I will surely look up the post re: tips....


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie thank you for contacting Heidi. Praying for Sam's quick recovery.
> 
> Wonderful news about Alastair. I know that gives you a bit of relief knowing he is doing so very well.


Thanks Gwen! I did not want Sam to be worrying about the KTP. We all want our Sam back in the pink as he would put it.
Yes it is a huge relief about Alastair, one determined person!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you for update on Our Sam. Happy to hear news about Your DB.
> Fan, I love the smell of freesias, also. Glad your earache is healing.
> Kate, have a wonderful vacay.
> Sam, healing energy sent your way.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Joy - hope all goes well at the cookout. You are such a marvel in all that you do.
> 
> Mel - that set is very cute.
> 
> ...


Thanks Rookie- it is good to have a reason to go back through my collection- three stashes of mostly cookery books- so a lot of ideas.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here I do get a few volunteer morning glory plants the next year but certainly not enough to cause any problems. If they weren't in a flower bed where I treat them well they wouldn't even survive. Mi remember June calling them terrible weeds


Don't remember that- the problem here is they create a heavy canopy and starve the trees etc of light so things die. I recall them being very beautiful but invasive when I lived in Titirangi.
Totally different situation for yourself, where you have to nurse them, and they are so pretty!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> I think (((((((((hugs for all of us))))))) and a special ((((((((hug for Sam)))))))) are what's needed this week.


That's exactly right sugarsugar.???? 
Thanks for another week as Sam's deputy, Julie, and many thanks for the summaries, Kate and Margaret. Everyone please stay safe during the crazy weather, earthquakes, hospitalisations, other health problems and losses. Calming and reassuring wishes to all that need them, along with prayers for good health.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And do we get to see a picture?


angelam said:


> Update on the hair saga. I got it cut this morning Yay!! Looks a bit shorn now but at least I won't be visiting the USA looking like the wild woman of the woods!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maybe it's just the stubborn Scot in Alistair that keeps him going. At least some of my relatives used to say that???? Whatever it is, I hope it continues to work
> 
> I agree, bad enough Sam is sick but when he's sick so far from family that must make it really hard.


 :sm24: He has had many health scares in his life- one of the worst being the Scarlet Fever at about 6 years, mum helped him develop resilience, and even at about age 4 he could put in a good day's work planting out on hands and knees in the Market Garden at Balmaha.

Hopefully Sam will improve quickly with all our combined prayers and positive thoughts.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Good news about Alastair, Julie. 
Big hug for Sonja, you have rather a lot to cope with!
Enjoy your holiday Kate.
Sam, take it easy - hope you get discharged soon and can enjoy the rest of your time away.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Don't know about a great day April it's pouring with rain outside . But as I'm inside and have no intention of going out alls good ????
> My youngest has gone to pick middle son up from work and they are going to visit oldest son No doubt it will be sport and more sport they will watch and talk about . All 3 support different football teams so there will be friendly rivalry between them . So my plan for the afternoon is to go into the unexplored territory of youngest sons bedroom and give it a good clean . His idea of clean and tidy and mine do not remotely connect in any way shape or form


Oooh, good luck with your dangerous mission into the unknown!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> Oooh, good luck with your dangerous mission into the unknown!


Tried to find the elusive animal that keeps eating socks but to no avail , was attacked by the duvet monster but managed to finish the mission ????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Railyn, congratulations on the closing for the mobile home. Some of them are so nice. I hope you will have many happy times in your new home and fun making it yours. Of course, I hope you have help with moving and aren't doing it yourselves. It is sure not an easy task. Thinking of you as you start a new chapter of your life.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Tried to find the elusive animal that keeps eating socks but to no avail , was attacked by the duvet monster but managed to finish the mission ????


I believe in pet Heaven, wonder if there is a sock Heaven. LOL. If so, there sure are a lot of them there. With the new washer I have, we never lose a sock, so I'm wondering if there was a way for them to escape in the old washer hoses. Can't you just see a movie about the socks all wanting to escape and not be stuck under our feet. They send out one of their own to later show them the way...now maybe there is a sock beach somewhere and they are all sunning waiting for their match to join them.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Daralene love your sense of humour, it sounds like the perfect plot for a blockbuster Pixar cartoon movie lol!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I went for the KAL today and it wasn't happening. :YAY. I'm glad because I'm so far behind. Got the pattern and yarn for this month and still need to do last month. LOL. Sure sounded easy, but the patterns are way more complicated than I thought. Now if Julie can do a whole Gansey, I should be able to just do 2 mittens. I need some inspiration. Sure had it when I started then I had to frog. I know what I need to do and that's change my attitude. I'll watch that series on Australia's rescue workers and my knitting will seem like a breeze after that.

Swedenme, how's the room coming or are you done? I guess it is after 9pm there now, so guessing you are either done or to be continued?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

oneapril said:


> I finished a cowl for my oldest daughter who will be 30 on 9/11. (Where does the time go??) It is made from Cascade Yarns "Tangier" - a blend of mostly silk with some cotton, acrylic and rayon. It is very nice to work with and has a nice drape. The color is "Flames" (oranges to reds but looks sort of pink in the photo). The pattern is the Sanibel Cowl by Black Pearl Designs.


Beautiful. Love the names they come up with for yarn. Your DD should really enjoy that. This is a big birthday for her, and ;you too. Where do those extra punctuations come from. I must have an extra finger flying around.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sometimes we get too many tomatoes from the CSA so I roasted a whole bunch of them with olive oil, garlic, salt and Italian herbs. Got them to the point where they are almost like sun dried, but still slightly juicy. They are good served as is, but I made a curry vegetable stew for DH with them and used some in the sauce without roasting them and just blending them to a sauce. Added black and kidney beans for DH and have some separate for me with meatballs. So glad my sister showed me about roasting the tomatoes like this. Such an easy way to use up a whole lot of them. Makes an excellent bruschetta like this and it intensifies the flavor. I'm off now to knit....I hope. Think the knit might be a nap first.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you, Julie and Summary Queens. Your work is much appreciated. So sorry to hear Sam is in ICU, but it is a good place to be for care when you need it. Hope your recovery is speedy so you can enjoy the rest of your vacation. Sonja, you might want to think about eating some really good yogurt, the kind with active bacteria, to replace the good stuff the antibiotics kill. I ended up with a roaring yeast infection the last time I had to take some related to some dental work. It was not fun!!!!

Man, the weeks go by so fast, we're up to page 13 before I ever got started this week!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you Julie and helpers for this week's Tea Party. You all do a great job. 
Prayers for all in need of them.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> I went for the KAL today and it wasn't happening. :YAY. I'm glad because I'm so far behind. Got the pattern and yarn for this month and still need to do last month. LOL. Sure sounded easy, but the patterns are way more complicated than I thought. Now if Julie can do a whole Gansey, I should be able to just do 2 mittens. I need some inspiration. Sure had it when I started then I had to frog. I know what I need to do and that's change my attitude. I'll watch that series on Australia's rescue workers and my knitting will seem like a breeze after that.
> 
> Swedenme, how's the room coming or are you done? I guess it is after 9pm there now, so guessing you are either done or to be continued?


Finished the room a while ago . Son has been in and out of there since and he actually hung his jacket up and put his shoes away . That won't last ????
Hope you can channel some of Mels knitting ninja and get a few of your mittens knit


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Finished the room a while ago . Son has been in and out of there since and he actually hung his jacket up and put his shoes away . That won't last ????
> Hope you can channel some of Mels knitting ninja and get a few of your mittens knit


Like your idea of channeling Mel. Bet she's going to like that too. Add a little Julie and YOU into the mixture and I'll soon be a knitting Ninja. :sm17:

Oh yes, and I ;know what you mean about it not lasting. I'm guilty thereof. :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Thank you, Julie and Summary Queens. Your work is much appreciated. So sorry to hear Sam is in ICU, but it is a good place to be for care when you need it. Hope your recovery is speedy so you can enjoy the rest of your vacation. Sonja, you might want to think about eating some really good yogurt, the kind with active bacteria, to replace the good stuff the antibiotics kill. I ended up with a roaring yeast infection the last time I had to take some related to some dental work. It was not fun!!!!
> 
> Man, the weeks go by so fast, we're up to page 13 before I ever got started this week!


Thank you already got a prescription and been eating yoghurt because that's what I get when I take antibiotics


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Angelam, glad you got haircut. Enjoy vacay. Where are you going in USA?
> Maya and I had nice walk. No smoke so saw kamakazi quail. They run across road in long line just in front of car. Do enjoy their bobbing head feathers.


Thanks sassafras. Going to New York and Chesapeake, Va. I leave in less than 48 hours now! Booked the flights back in February so it's been a long time coming!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Your flowers look lovely. Nice picture of your GS. Has he already started back to school?


School started last Thursday for him but GD is in kindergarten & doesn't start til next Thursday & goes every other day


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I believe in pet Heaven, wonder if there is a sock Heaven. LOL. If so, there sure are a lot of them there. With the new washer I have, we never lose a sock, so I'm wondering if there was a way for them to escape in the old washer hoses. Can't you just see a movie about the socks all wanting to escape and not be stuck under our feet. They send out one of their own to later show them the way...now maybe there is a sock beach somewhere and they are all sunning waiting for their match to join them.


I love your way of thinking. I believe that there is a sock guide who sneaks out and shows the others the way to the sock beach. I loved all the beautiful pictures. Wow, there are some fantastic knitters/crocheters in this group, and some wonderful gardens and four-leggers.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh Ho me too! I'm a real book worm.
> As a child I'd try and sneak from helping wash and wipe the dishes, I'd hide behind the Chesterfield with a book in my hands, lol! Did work sometimes....
> I also used to have a torch, cover my head with the blanket and read into the wee hours of the morning. Thank goodness I can read to my hearts content without bothering anyone now.


I don't read as much recently , spend to much time reading on the iPad & Internet ????but have read lots all my life. When I was in high school we got books from the Provincial Library by mail, I used to get 6 books every 2 weeks, used to drive my mom nuts????

My friend just bought me a box full of new thrillers at a Garage sale for $10, that should keep me for a while, all my favorite authors too, James Patterson, Iris Johannsen, Patricia Cornwell???? I'm so lucky


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> And do we get to see a picture?


I'm in my PJs now so I don't think you need a picture of that! We're meeting up for a family lunch tomorrow as it's youngest DDs 50th birthday so I'm hoping to get some pictures then and I'll be sure and take plenty while I'm away. I won't get to post them till I get back as I'm not taking my laptop and I'm not clever enough to post them from my phone.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Can't you just see a movie about the socks all wanting to escape and not be stuck under our feet. They send out one of their own to later show them the way...now maybe there is a sock beach somewhere and they are all sunning waiting for their match to join them.


There's a script just waiting to be written there Daralene! :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> I'm in my PJs now so I don't think you need a picture of that! We're meeting up for a family lunch tomorrow as it's youngest DDs 50th birthday so I'm hoping to get some pictures then and I'll be sure and take plenty while I'm away. I won't get to post them till I get back as I'm not taking my laptop and I'm not clever enough to post them from my phone.


Enjoy the lunch, best wishes to DD on 50th! Have a wonderful trip! Can't wait to see pics when you return!✈


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you Gwen! It was a nice pattern...interesting but not too challenging, so I could memorize it.


Gweniepooh said:


> Lovely cowl and I really like the yarn. It even looks soft and nice drape. I looked on Ravelry under the designer and couldn't find the pattern but when I looked under the name I sound one that looks like it but under a different designer. Anyway, I copie it as it looked very much like yours.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma
Swedenme said:


> Maybe she got lost in there and will never be seen again!! :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Sonja!


Swedenme said:


> It's lovely April . Love the colourway you used


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Try Vicks works wonders Julie.
> 
> Edit. I have a cake of soap between the mattress protector and the bottom sheet, been doing this for 3 weeks now and NO more cramps in my legs. You need to shave a little off the soap every 2 weeks or so to keep it working.
> 
> A 2nd tip from Google. Yah!


I have read that, I wonder how it works? I'm lucky & only had those cramps when pregnant


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Bonnie!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Very pretty & what a gorgeous color


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No worries, Julie, thanks for starting us off. Great photo if Ringo. Don't stress over the recipes, etc. 2:30 is way to early to be up.
> 
> Thank you Julie for starting us off again this week enjoyed the photos and your sweet puppy.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I tried reading with a flashlight - torch, too, Lynnette. My mom always seemed to catch me!! What do you enjoy reading the most?


kiwifrau said:


> Oh Ho me too! I'm a real book worm.
> As a child I'd try and sneak from helping wash and wipe the dishes, I'd hide behind the Chesterfield with a book in my hands, lol! Did work sometimes....
> I also used to have a torch, cover my head with the blanket and read into the wee hours of the morning. Thank goodness I can read to my hearts content without bothering anyone now.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

What an interesting place you live in, Joy!


sassafras123 said:


> Angelam, glad you got haircut. Enjoy vacay. Where are you going in USA?
> Maya and I had nice walk. No smoke so saw kamakazi quail. They run across road in long line just in front of car. Do enjoy their bobbing head feathers.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

There is not a kid's room out there that can beat a mother!! Good job (and did you recover any of your dishes??).


Swedenme said:


> Tried to find the elusive animal that keeps eating socks but to no avail , was attacked by the duvet monster but managed to finish the mission ????


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Daralene you just outlined your first children's book!!


Cashmeregma said:


> I believe in pet Heaven, wonder if there is a sock Heaven. LOL. If so, there sure are a lot of them there. With the new washer I have, we never lose a sock, so I'm wondering if there was a way for them to escape in the old washer hoses. Can't you just see a movie about the socks all wanting to escape and not be stuck under our feet. They send out one of their own to later show them the way...now maybe there is a sock beach somewhere and they are all sunning waiting for their match to join them.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Right!? Wouldn't that be a great job...naming the colors for yarn!?


Cashmeregma said:


> Beautiful. Love the names they come up with for yarn. Your DD should really enjoy that. This is a big birthday for her, and ;you too. Where do those extra punctuations come from. I must have an extra finger flying around.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

My DH and I went to an annual craft show near our home. I found another birthday gift for my daughter. She loves to bake, so I got her this lovely French style rolling pin made by a woodworker from Bartonville, Texas. I just love it!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

oneapril said:


> I tried reading with a flashlight - torch - too, Lynnette. My mom always seemed to catch me!! What do you enjoy reading the most?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lovely weather here today. I'm reading all about earthquake shocks and aftershocks from Texas to Iowa and part of Illinois. None here, but that must have been quite the under ground tremor - although I'm happy to hear that there hasn't been widespread damage. Among the earthquakes, hurricanes and tropical storms, there's sure is an abundance of disruption. From what I saw on Facebook, June's sister and family may be in the flooding area. Hope that all turns out okay.

I've been trying to organize some things and have pulled out all of my WIPs and trying to decide if I'm finishing them or not. I got three rows done on the baby blanket (left by Tami on the Swap table and she kindly sent me the pattern---I would never have figured out Row 2!) and I'm not noticing too much of a change in pattern/tension. I did go up a hook size though as I do crochet (and knit) fairly tightly. I'll post a photo when I get it a little farther along.

I'm doing laundry, dishes and floors today. I plan to go up to see my uncle tomorrow - he's been moved to a rehabilitation place, but I believe this is more like a nursing home as he's not bouncing back very quickly at all. He's definitely lost his drive to live and says it takes too much effort to eat. I'm not sure what I'll find tomorrow, but certainly not the uncle who would have me critique his Sunday sermons.

Love and prayers.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Happy, happy Birthday to your daughter!!


angelam said:


> I'm in my PJs now so I don't think you need a picture of that! We're meeting up for a family lunch tomorrow as it's youngest DDs 50th birthday so I'm hoping to get some pictures then and I'll be sure and take plenty while I'm away. I won't get to post them till I get back as I'm not taking my laptop and I'm not clever enough to post them from my phone.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

mrsvette said:


> Enjoy the lunch, best wishes to DD on 50th! Have a wonderful trip! Can't wait to see pics when you return!✈


Thanks :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Oneapril, thank you. It is interesting. So different from Long Island, NY where I grew up and lived for 30 years. Love the French rolling pin. What a special gift.
Angelam, enjoy your visit. I miss the east coast in the summer. The greenery and wonderful Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Happy, happy Birthday to your daughter!!


Thanks oneapril. I'll tell her she's getting birthday wishes from around the world!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorry about your dear uncle's decline, Rookie.


RookieRetiree said:


> Lovely weather here today. I'm reading all about earthquake shocks and aftershocks from Texas to Iowa and part of Illinois. None here, but that must have been quite the under ground tremor - although I'm happy to hear that there hasn't been widespread damage. Among the earthquakes, hurricanes and tropical storms, there's sure is an abundance of disruption. From what I saw on Facebook, June's sister and family may be in the flooding area. Hope that all turns out okay.
> 
> I've been trying to organize some things and have pulled out all of my WIPs and trying to decide if I'm finishing them or not. I got three rows done on the baby blanket (left by Tami on the Swap table and she kindly sent me the pattern---I would never have figured out Row 2!) and I'm not noticing too much of a change in pattern/tension. I did go up a hook size though as I do crochet (and knit) fairly tightly. I'll post a photo when I get it a little farther along.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sometimes we get too many tomatoes from the CSA so I roasted a whole bunch of them with olive oil, garlic, salt and Italian herbs. Got them to the point where they are almost like sun dried, but still slightly juicy. They are good served as is, but I made a curry vegetable stew for DH with them and used some in the sauce without roasting them and just blending them to a sauce. Added black and kidney beans for DH and have some separate for me with meatballs. So glad my sister showed me about roasting the tomatoes like this. Such an easy way to use up a whole lot of them. Makes an excellent bruschetta like this and it intensifies the flavor. I'm off now to knit....I hope. Think the knit might be a nap first.


I do tomatoes like that too, so tasty. I have a wash basin full of ripe ones just now so should do them


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Please tell me how you roast tomatoes, Daralene? Thank you!


Cashmeregma said:


> Sometimes we get too many tomatoes from the CSA so I roasted a whole bunch of them with olive oil, garlic, salt and Italian herbs. Got them to the point where they are almost like sun dried, but still slightly juicy. They are good served as is, but I made a curry vegetable stew for DH with them and used some in the sauce without roasting them and just blending them to a sauce. Added black and kidney beans for DH and have some separate for me with meatballs. So glad my sister showed me about roasting the tomatoes like this. Such an easy way to use up a whole lot of them. Makes an excellent bruschetta like this and it intensifies the flavor. I'm off now to knit....I hope. Think the knit might be a nap first.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

angelam said:


> Thanks oneapril. I'll tell her she's getting birthday wishes from around the world!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> My DH and I went to an annual craft show near our home. I found another birthday gift for my daughter. She loves to bake, so I got her this lovely French style rolling pin made by a woodworker from Bartonville, Texas. I just love it!


I've never seen one like that . At pie making last week, someone had a Tupperware rolling pin that you could fill with cold water to make pastry roll better, hadn't seen that one either. Mine is just a plain wooden onel


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the good wishes for weather and food prep on Monday for the folks at Elm. Weather forecast is for warm but clear days through next Wednesday--unless the storms coming up the east coast of the U.S. decide to move into the middle of the country. That could really be a mess for the long national holiday weekend.

A number of residents at several ''sober houses'' or recovery houses for various addictions have been volunteering at Elm recently. Usually in each group there is one man who will remark on the humbling experience they've had seeing how the ''other half'' manage and still stay sober or clean. Today one of the younger men asked if he could come back and help out. I told him of course, as long as they do as I ask/direct as the situations evolve.

Tim has asked for pie for Monday's meal. I think that I will try Tami's recipe for ''slab pie'' also. Too bad that I left a 5# bag of apples at Elm today. We had donated lasagna thawed that was taking up fridge space so I invited the lunch crowd for a hot meal today. This is highly unusual for a Saturday but proved a benefit for all of us. One middle-aged man who only comes in on Saturdays for lunch bags x2 had a hot meal and a real dessert. Quite a change for him and he was so pleased. Me too, because I'd not seen him for several weeks and had become concerned about him.

Must get back to chores and Tim is asking for supper. Hope to get back later. Take care.

Ohi Joy


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Bonnie You have a very handsome GS and that is so sweet that he is so excited about starting school. The pictures of the flowers are beautiful. I wish we could grow flowers like that out here but being in the desert there is no way.

My son Tim was able to come home on leave for 10 days and it was so good to see his handsome face but sad to see him go back to Connecticut . He said he might be able to come home either Thanksgiving or Christmas. It does break my heart that his wife mistreats him. His eldest son (13) Johnathan said he wants to be a negotiator so he can help his mom and dad not argue. Tim said it takes to reasonable people to do that and there is only one here. That is so sad. Tim said all he is is a paycheck. She told us she likes to play Pokémon go and other games with kids on the internet...Huh. Poor Tim comes home to a filthy home and has to clean it. the only time we get to see the boys is when Tim is home because she won't let us see them. She is looney tunes. Tim said he got her to go to a psychiatrist. but he needs to do something about upper her meds..alot. The thing I feel no matter how old your children are it hurts when they are mistreated and you are not able to do anything. We talked to Tim that we will do anything to help him get out of it but I don't know what he wants to do. The youngest is Autistic with him being that way one good thing it keeps Tim from being shipped overseas or doing a tour of Flash and Go. He said he will be stationed in San Diego so he will be able to come home once in a while.

That is the latest here


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Angela, happy birthday to your DD,hope you have a nice family lunch.

Rookie, sorry your uncle isn't doing well, maybe your visit will perk him up. 

Ohio Joy, I'm glad your Sat lunch went well & you had an offer of help from the young fellow, hope he's ambitious

DH & GS are off combining at the neighbors. GD & I need to run into town for a few things, then I think we will bake something, she wants cinnamon buns, I would rather do cream puffs as GS has been requesting them . We will see


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

oneapril said:


> My DH and I went to an annual craft show near our home. I found another birthday gift for my daughter. She loves to bake, so I got her this lovely French style rolling pin made by a woodworker from Bartonville, Texas. I just love it!


April what a beautiful rolling pin! Truly a work of art! She's going to love it!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Angela, happy birthday to your DD,hope you have a nice family lunch.
> 
> Thanks Bonnie.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> I believe in pet Heaven, wonder if there is a sock Heaven. LOL. If so, there sure are a lot of them there. With the new washer I have, we never lose a sock, so I'm wondering if there was a way for them to escape in the old washer hoses. Can't you just see a movie about the socks all wanting to escape and not be stuck under our feet. They send out one of their own to later show them the way...now maybe there is a sock beach somewhere and they are all sunning waiting for their match to join them.


The movie I see is Steve Mcsock trying to escape on a motorcycle. ????Although if they are all escaping to the beach I wish they would take me too


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Maybe she got lost in there and will never be seen again!! :sm09: :sm09:


Nearly got lost in the duvet cover does that count ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> There is not a kid's room out there that can beat a mother!! Good job (and did you recover any of your dishes??).


One bowl , one glass and a spoon


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Lovely weather here today. I'm reading all about earthquake shocks and aftershocks from Texas to Iowa and part of Illinois. None here, but that must have been quite the under ground tremor - although I'm happy to hear that there hasn't been widespread damage. Among the earthquakes, hurricanes and tropical storms, there's sure is an abundance of disruption. From what I saw on Facebook, June's sister and family may be in the flooding area. Hope that all turns out okay.
> 
> I've been trying to organize some things and have pulled out all of my WIPs and trying to decide if I'm finishing them or not. I got three rows done on the baby blanket (left by Tami on the Swap table and she kindly sent me the pattern---I would never have figured out Row 2!) and I'm not noticing too much of a change in pattern/tension. I did go up a hook size though as I do crochet (and knit) fairly tightly. I'll post a photo when I get it a little farther along.
> 
> ...


My prayers for your uncle. He has been very ill and is probably very weary. Your visit should comfort him.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Mine is plain wood, too, Bonnie...was one of my grandma's. The one I got for my DD is made of various types of wood the artist joined and then shaped the rolling pin. My DH asked the woodworker what kinds of wood he liked using best, and he said, "free!" I thought it was cute. I never saw a Tupperware rolling pin, either.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never seen one like that . At pie making last week, someone had a Tupperware rolling pin that you could fill with cold water to make pastry roll better, hadn't seen that one either. Mine is just a plain wooden onel


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Nearly got lost in the duvet cover does that count ????


Definitely.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Strawberry I will pray for Tim and his family. It is hard for me to understand why someone would not do whatever they could for their children. I am sure you worry for them. Hugs!


Strawberry4u said:


> Bonnie You have a very handsome GS and that is so sweet that he is so excited about starting school. The pictures of the flowers are beautiful. I wish we could grow flowers like that out here but being in the desert there is no way.
> 
> My son Tim was able to come home on leave for 10 days and it was so good to see his handsome face but sad to see him go back to Connecticut . He said he might be able to come home either Thanksgiving or Christmas. It does break my heart that his wife mistreats him. His eldest son (13) Johnathan said he wants to be a negotiator so he can help his mom and dad not argue. Tim said it takes to reasonable people to do that and there is only one here. That is so sad. Tim said all he is is a paycheck. She told us she likes to play Pokémon go and other games with kids on the internet...Huh. Poor Tim comes home to a filthy home and has to clean it. the only time we get to see the boys is when Tim is home because she won't let us see them. She is looney tunes. Tim said he got her to go to a psychiatrist. but he needs to do something about upper her meds..alot. The thing I feel no matter how old your children are it hurts when they are mistreated and you are not able to do anything. We talked to Tim that we will do anything to help him get out of it but I don't know what he wants to do. The youngest is Autistic with him being that way one good thing it keeps Tim from being shipped overseas or doing a tour of Flash and Go. He said he will be stationed in San Diego so he will be able to come home once in a while.
> 
> That is the latest here


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

You are touching hearts, Joy, through your gifts of kind words and good food. Bless you and all at Elm!


jheiens said:


> Thanks for the good wishes for weather and food prep on Monday for the folks at Elm. Weather forecast is for warm but clear days through next Wednesday--unless the storms coming up the east coast of the U.S. decide to move into the middle of the country. That could really be a mess for the long national holiday weekend.
> 
> A number of residents at several ''sober houses'' or recovery houses for various addictions have been volunteering at Elm recently. Usually in each group there is one man who will remark on the humbling experience they've had seeing how the ''other half'' manage and still stay sober or clean. Today one of the younger men asked if he could come back and help out. I told him of course, as long as they do as I ask/direct as the situations evolve.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I think so, too, Joan!


mrsvette said:


> April what a beautiful rolling pin! Truly a work of art! She's going to love it!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Makes sense...they will be safe there because no one wants to wear socks at the beach!


Swedenme said:


> The movie I see is Steve Mcsock trying to escape on a motorcycle. ????Although if they are all escaping to the beach I wish they would take me too


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Strawberry I will pray for Tim and his family. It is hard for me to understand why someone would not do whatever they could for their children. I am sure you worry for them. Hugs!


I will pray for him too. What a sad life he has.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Very modest, Indeed. Good for your son!


Swedenme said:


> One bowl , one glass and a spoon


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

oneapril said:



> I tried reading with a flashlight - torch, too, Lynnette. My mom always seemed to catch me!! What do you enjoy reading the most?


Mysteries, detective, history, just about everything really. We have a library at the community centre, so have an abundance of books to read. Plus a neighbor passes his onto me and he buys lots od detective novels. Have about 15 here that I've stashed for the winter months.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Praying for Strawberry's Tim. What a hard lot in life he has - hope that something will happen, but not sure what that would be. Maybe his and his children's lives will be better if she ends up on new meds. Just sad!

Love the rolling pin. I have one like that which I love for pizza crusts. I use the marble one for pie crusts.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Strawberry, glad your DS got to visit. Hard when your children have dis functional relationships. Hope things improve for him and his children.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I am the same way...enjoy many different things.


kiwifrau said:


> Mysteries, detective, history, just about everything really. We have a library at the community centre, so have an abundance of books to read. Plus a neighbor passes his onto me and he buys lots od detective novels. Have about 15 here that I've stashed for the winter months.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I have never used a marble rolling pin. I assume the dough must not stick to it. I may have to try one.


RookieRetiree said:


> Praying for Strawberry's Tim. What a hard lot in life he has - hope that something will happen, but not sure what that would be. Maybe his and his children's lives will be better if she ends up on new meds. Just sad!
> 
> Love the rolling pin. I have one like that which I love for pizza crusts. I use the marble one for pie crusts.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bought myself a nice white shag carpet for my Living Room, fits nicely between my 2 loveseats. Had a lovely floral one there for the past 2 years which was in our front entrance of our home in Wasaga. Was never happy with it here in the LR but never found one that I really liked to replace it. Have now, LOL!

Also bought a new queen size mattress for the 2nd/guest bedroom the old one is several years old but only used maybe 20 times. Will put it on Kijiji for free when the new one arrives, I've had it always covered with a mattress protector so it is clean, actually looks like new.
I've been sleeping in this room for the past week or so as it seems to be cooler in this hot weather, have now decided to make this my bedroom as sleeping in a Kingsize bed all by myself seems silly. Believe me much much easier making the bed also.

Hope Sam is doing much better and hopefully released soon. Yes must be a real worry for Heide.

My daughter is in Germany, she's sending photos and videos for me to look at, she will be back in Canada Sunday next week. She's having a wonderful time and is traveling alone. Great that German is her 2nd language and of course she speaks French as well so she has no problems traveling in Europe.

Need to finish a couple of household chores before bedtime, so off I go.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> One bowl , one glass and a spoon


That's not bad, when my oldest was at home he usually had a whole dishpan full in his room????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I have never used a marble rolling pin. I assume the dough must not stick to it. I may have to try one.


There was a couple of them at pie making bee too, they were so heavy I couldn't imagine using one for long but maybe they roll nicely


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Please tell me how you roast tomatoes, Daralene? Thank you!


Here's a recipe for making roasted ones to make sauce but I used the same seasonings for cherry tomatoes & just cooked them longer

http://www.theslowroasteditalian.com/2011/06/oven-roasted-tomato-sauce.html


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Bonnie You have a very handsome GS and that is so sweet that he is so excited about starting school. The pictures of the flowers are beautiful. I wish we could grow flowers like that out here but being in the desert there is no way.
> 
> My son Tim was able to come home on leave for 10 days and it was so good to see his handsome face but sad to see him go back to Connecticut . He said he might be able to come home either Thanksgiving or Christmas. It does break my heart that his wife mistreats him. His eldest son (13) Johnathan said he wants to be a negotiator so he can help his mom and dad not argue. Tim said it takes to reasonable people to do that and there is only one here. That is so sad. Tim said all he is is a paycheck. She told us she likes to play Pokémon go and other games with kids on the internet...Huh. Poor Tim comes home to a filthy home and has to clean it. the only time we get to see the boys is when Tim is home because she won't let us see them. She is looney tunes. Tim said he got her to go to a psychiatrist. but he needs to do something about upper her meds..alot. The thing I feel no matter how old your children are it hurts when they are mistreated and you are not able to do anything. We talked to Tim that we will do anything to help him get out of it but I don't know what he wants to do. The youngest is Autistic with him being that way one good thing it keeps Tim from being shipped overseas or doing a tour of Flash and Go. He said he will be stationed in San Diego so he will be able to come home once in a while.
> 
> That is the latest here


That's so sad for your son. Can his family not move to San Diego with him? Not the he really needs to be around the loony wife more but maybe better for the kids. Does she at least care for the kids properly when he's gone? I hope your son is able to get her to a doctor while he's home & maybe get her more normal. Hard you you not to see the GKs too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Bought myself a nice white shag carpet for my Living Room, fits nicely between my 2 loveseats. Had a lovely floral one there for the past 2 years which was in our front entrance of our home in Wasaga. Was never happy with it here in the LR but never found one that I really liked to replace it. Have now, LOL!
> 
> Also bought a new queen size mattress for the 2nd/guest bedroom the old one is several years old but only used maybe 20 times. Will put it on Kijiji for free when the new one arrives, I've had it always covered with a mattress protector so it is clean, actually looks like new.
> I've been sleeping in this room for the past week or so as it seems to be cooler in this hot weather, have now decided to make this my bedroom as sleeping in a Kingsize bed all by myself seems silly. Believe me much much easier making the bed also.
> ...


I can't imagine making a king sized bed, have only slept in one once at DHs cousins house. When we went to go to bed I waved at DH????????, seems like he was a mile away.???? Seems like most young people want king sized now

Your daughter must be doing quite well if she's feeling good enough to travel in Europe. Do you have relatives there?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I have never used a marble rolling pin. I assume the dough must not stick to it. I may have to try one.


I put the pin in the freezer so it's very cold when I go to roll out the dough, it doesn't stick and doesn't melt the butter. But, it's heavy!!!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can't imagine making a king sized bed, have only slept in one once at DHs cousins house. When we went to go to bed I waved at DH????????, seems like he was a mile away.???? Seems like most young people want king sized now
> 
> Your daughter must be doing quite well if she's feeling good enough to travel in Europe. Do you have relatives there?


Yes Aunts, uncles and lots of cousins.
Yes my daughter is doing well, "so far so good", I always say to myself.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kiwifrau, good for you buying new queen mattress. I would like new mattress but get crazy thinking which one I want! Decisions.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Mine is plain wood, too, Bonnie...was one of my grandma's. The one I got for my DD is made of various types of wood the artist joined and then shaped the rolling pin. My DH asked the woodworker what kinds of wood he liked using best, and he said, "free!" I thought it was cute. I never saw a Tupperware rolling pin, either.


My mom had a hollow, glass one when I was growing up. It could be filled with iced water and capped with a screw-on cap; but somewhere over the years she'd lost it or not received it, if my DGM had given it to her. Who knows? However, neither of them was a pie baker to my knowledge. I had been given a marble one on the theory that the marble would stay cooler than a wooden one. But I still prefer my wooden one with a knitted sleeve cover that is washer/dryer safe.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

oneapril said:


> You are touching hearts, Joy, through your gifts of kind words and good food. Bless you and all at Elm!


Thank you for the compliment and the blessing on the efforts and the recipients, April.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Yes Aunts, uncles and lots of cousins.
> Yes my daughter is doing well, "so far so good", I always say to myself.


That's great,


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank You for caring about my son Bonnie, Oneapril, Rookie, Sassafras. His wife doesn't want to move and to me I think she doesn't want to do all the work. This is how strange she is, she punishes the boys for not cleaning their room !!! You can imagine how confusing it is to the boys when she doesn't clean but expects them too. It would be good for the boys to be around their dad because he is so involved with doing things with them and a stable force for them if they moved. Tim said she doesn't care where or with who they are with she starts arguing and embarrasses him. He doesn't take her to any of the Military function anymore because of her actions. I feel so sorry for the damage she is doing to the boys.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, week two of starting off the Tea Party is upon me, and although prepared to some extent, LIFE has intervened, and as my favourite Maternal Uncle used to say "the road to Hell is paved with good intentions" and I am up for an all nighter so I have something to share with you. It is rising 2 .30 a.m ., not that unusual a start time for me to be honest. One of the advantages of being on my own, is I have no one else's routine to upset- and when I need to I will head back to bed! No other commitments thank goodness for today (Saturday).
> I have a pile of books eight deep, that I had hoped to type up from- lots of recipe ideas, and knitting ideas, but I am not sure it will be happening, because it is quite labour intensive, and I am uncertain of scanning in material, I have a suspicion it comes up as a download and I don' particularly want to do that again.
> So being me I will illustrate what I had hoped to copy from, and I have included a photo of my faithful companion now-a-days keeping my bed warm for me.
> 
> ...


Julie, thank you for starting us off and filling in for Sam. Love your stack of books, but that would be a very time consuming job to type everything out. Ringo is so special, keeping moms spot for her, not very happy about the light I don't think though. lol
And happy 5th anniversary, although a bit late, it took me till just a few minutes ago to get caught all the way up on last week.

Thank you ladies for the summary.

Sam, get better quick, listen to the docs and don't be chasing the nurses down the hallways! Sending up a mass of prayers, we love you and want you well, and prayers for Heidi, I'm sure she's beside herself.

Stella, good to see you again, it's been awhile.

Tami, prayer going up, I hope that they were able to get it all. I hope you had a great time at the reunion.

Msvette, my DH loves your name, he love corvettes. lol I hope you had a peaceful night last night and that you'll have a wonderful sleep tonight, hurricanes are so scary especially when you have already had losses to one in the past.

Gwen, happy birthday to DD1 and Yay!!!! on the stone floor.

Bonnie, how shocking to find out that the hairdresser had been arrested and that she was probably on cocaine when cutting DS's hair, scary to think about.

Okay, I think I've replied to everything from last week so now I can start on this week.

David and I worked on the front yard today, we got one side of the the yard done, put a 2 foot border along the side and front, got it all leveled out, put down the weed cloth, edging for along the lawn, bricks along the sidewalk, and mulch, on the other side of the walkway we got the 2 foot span along the front and driveway all cleared of weeds and any other plant matter and leveled so tomorrow all we have to do is put down the cloth and stuff, then we'll figure out the walkways around the roses and stuff, but at least we are finally making progress, the stuff had been in the garage to do this for 2 years. :sm16: :sm12: 
Okay, I'm off to get caught up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No worries, Julie, thanks for starting us off. Great photo if Ringo. Don't stress over the recipes, etc. 2:30 is way to early to be up.
> 
> Sonja, I'm glad your done with the antibiotics, hope your tasting returns to normal soon.
> I hope your DSs appointment went well, how's he doing.
> ...


It's great when kids like school, it makes getting them to go much easier, and I think they learn more if they are enjoying it. He's a cutie! But he probably wouldn't like to hear that. lol 
I should try canning some coleslaw for Marla at some time, she's loves it, but for just her, doesn't often make it, I like it but David won't eat anything with Mayo in it, for some reason he thinks it's gross, he's just weird. lol And yes, I tell him so. :sm09: 
I cut one of my Gold Medal tomatoes for my BLT today, it was so sweet, a lovely tomato.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> Sad news first, Aunt pased last night.
> 2ndly, niece did go in for operation, but was not able to be done via catheta, but they did manage to open the artery up a bit more, think it had narrowed because of valve. Niece now faces open heart surgery in new year.
> 
> ...


Heather, I'm so sorry, but I'm glad she's at peace and not in pain or discomfort. 
I'm glad that they were able to open up Niece's artery a bit, too bad that they couldn't do the operation that was planned and that she now has to have open heart surgery, keeping her in prayers. 
Is blown away good or bad if it's good, I'm very glad, if it's bad, I hope it gets better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Gorgeous colourful flowers Bonnie, love the deep purple one especially.
> I'm busy crocheting a little dress hat and booties for the baby, will need to visit Spotlight again for some buttons and ribbon on completion.
> Taking it easy this afternoon, have a nasty ear infection, so have been to emergency clinic for drops and antibiotic to clear it up. The doctor said I'm very healthy and fit for my age which was good to know, so should be better soon I hope.


I used to get ear infections, I hope yours disappears quickly with the meds. Very good to know you are healthy, long may that continue.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Just finished catching up on last week's KTP and got into the new one. Thank you, Julie. The ''A''s were distracting but the opening was readable. Sometimes my Mac will type those whenever the poster intended to make an apostrophe or other punctuation mark--apparently it doesn't like certain symbols from a PC during conversion to the Mac.
> 
> My middle grandson, Andrew, and his family and his dad (Paula's former husband) arrived yesterday with the newest GGD. She is about 5-6 weeks old and looks very much like elder GS's boy who will be 1 year old in less than 3 weeks. It was a shock to realize that former SIL is approaching 50th birthday when her current husband is only in his mid-30s. :sm17: :sm17:
> 
> ...


Hopefully you all will not have a time when the electric can not be paid, but it is definitely a real concern when working with a tight budget. 
Lasagna sounds so good, Marla needs to make some one day soon. Lol, Lasagna is her territory, she likes to make it so I don't step into that, I cook and bake everything else. :sm02: 
Tonight we scrounged dinner, I reheated some mac n cheese with hotdog and veggies in it for David, he ate all that and there was quite a bit, I had reheated left over chicken n dumplings for me , I gave it to him to eat, then he ate the leftover Mexican rice w/ground beef and some left over brisket, lol that was a small feast, I resorted to yogurt, instead of heating up the Spanish rice /ground beef as I decided at that point it didn't sound good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Just watching a show and they are moving a house from Westchester? to Chichester, wow, moving a house down English streets is definitely precision work, very narrow streets compared to what we have here in most places, from the looks of it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you Julie for this week as well as the summary queens ☺
> 
> Firstly Sam I sent out a prayer at the end of last week's ktp. Praying for you to get past this and home soon.
> 
> ...


Those are adorable, you do absolutely lovely work. You and Sonja could open up a baby clothing shop I think. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> To all who have been so gracious, about my initial post, a hearty thanks. Ringo is with me in the Craft/Computer room for once- I think he hopes it may bring supper forward. He was looking so handsome earlier- I could almost have entered him for a show- but when walking he has a habit of carrying his tail high, like a pennant, that would immediately disqualify him!
> 
> I rang Heidi earlier. Sam's friend says they have everything under control, but Heidi is ready to fly out to Seattle if needs be.
> I am sure we are all praying and keeping Sam in as positive a light as we can.
> ...


 :sm12: To be honest, I didn't even notice the A's. lol Oh well...
Wonderful that Alastair is doing so well, I certainly hope that he continues with no set back anytime in the future, what a relief it has to be for all of you. I've always love the name Alastair, I think from Alastair Sims from "A Christmas Carol", he has always been my favorite Scrooge.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I just lost a post so I won't bore your with details but I am pleased to tell you that we closed on our mobile home today. Should be ready to move within a month or 6 weeks, We are so thankful.
> 
> Sorry that Sam is ill. Do get well quickly.
> 
> ...


Fantastic news!!!! Doing the happy dance for you!! 6 weeks isn't that long either, I do hope that you'll have the help of the grands and such to pack and move and unpack, that's a big job. But, oh so exciting!!! It's always so good to hear good news. 
I hope that you sell all your tote bags.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Update on David's dinner, he's now devouring a Spam and cheese sandwich and he had homemade apple pie for dessert a while ago. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I think (((((((((hugs for all of us))))))) and a special ((((((((hug for Sam)))))))) are what's needed this week.


I'm in agreement with that thought, though a day late. {{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}} EVERYONE!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh golly, I have been busy reading and posting on the other TP not even realising that we are on a new one!!
> 
> Anyway here I am now. Thank you Julie for starting us off again and thanks ladies for the Summary.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry Cathy, but I am glad as with Heather's Aunt, however, that she's at peace. Her poor DH, prayers for all of you.

Maybe there will be another workshop that you can go to later on. And it's great that you were able to help someone to get going on a chain. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Need to spend today packing and getting the house ready to leave. My BIL is taking us up to the airport tomorrow at 5am....hopefully I'll manage to sleep beforehand! I don't know what the situation is at the hotel re wi-fi, so I may not be on here much over the next 10 days, but I will still be thinking of you all (especially Sam) and I'm sure I'll find an internet cafe or something if I'm stuck.


Have a great trip!!!!! Can't wait to see pics. We head out in two weeks to go to San Antonio.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My last load this week was to Milton, NY which is only 120 miles from my DS's. So I am there house and dog sitting until they get back tonight from a wedding in NH. Quiet here now but won't be when the four DGC get home. Lila and Cloe get along fairly well. They both like to chase one of the cats. They have two but one stays upstairs for the most part. The neighbor's German Shepherd came to say hello when I let the two out last night into the backyard. He jumped the fence but his owner was right there. My son had put in a gate to the two yards so the dogs can visit. None of the dogs are barkers which is pretty nice.
> 
> ...


That worked out well, great that the dogs all get along and can visit without barking. Have a great time off, makes sense to stay a while and visit. 
Love pictures of the pups.
Happy holiday to you also! David is heading out to Michigan again on Monday, so Marla and I will go to the gym and then pretty much just stay home and get stuff done.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm12: To be honest, I didn't even notice the A's. lol Oh well...
> Wonderful that Alastair is doing so well, I certainly hope that he continues with no set back anytime in the future, what a relief it has to be for all of you. I've always love the name Alastair, I think from Alastair Sims from "A Christmas Carol", he has always been my favorite Scrooge.


Maybe you got there after Admin had sorted it out?
And thanks.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

11:45pm and I just signed in. Skimmed through. So no comments I am exhausted. Off to bed.???? See you all tomorrow ????


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's not bad, when my oldest was at home he usually had a whole dishpan full in his room????


 :sm09:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks very much, Bonnie! I can't wait to try it!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Here's a recipe for making roasted ones to make sauce but I used the same seasonings for cherry tomatoes & just cooked them longer
> 
> http://www.theslowroasteditalian.com/2011/06/oven-roasted-tomato-sauce.html


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks, Rookie!


RookieRetiree said:


> I put the pin in the freezer so it's very cold when I go to roll out the dough, it doesn't stick and doesn't melt the butter. But, it's heavy!!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Who knew there were so many kinds of rolling pins! The glass one sounds interesting!


jheiens said:


> My mom had a hollow, glass one when I was growing up. It could be filled with iced water and capped with a screw-on cap; but somewhere over the years she'd lost it or not received it, if my DGM had given it to her. Who knows? However, neither of them was a pie baker to my knowledge. I had been given a marble one on the theory that the marble would stay cooler than a wooden one. But I still prefer my wooden one with a knitted sleeve cover that is washer/dryer safe.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

jheiens said:


> Thank you for the compliment and the blessing on the efforts and the recipients, April.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sounds like you and David did a good day's work, Kaye. Post a pic when you are finished.


Poledra65 said:


> Julie, thank you for starting us off and filling in for Sam. Love your stack of books, but that would be a very time consuming job to type everything out. Ringo is so special, keeping moms spot for her, not very happy about the light I don't think though. lol
> And happy 5th anniversary, although a bit late, it took me till just a few minutes ago to get caught all the way up on last week.
> 
> Thank you ladies for the summary.
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Julie, thank you for starting us off and filling in for Sam. Love your stack of books, but that would be a very time consuming job to type everything out. Ringo is so special, keeping moms spot for her, not very happy about the light I don't think though. lol
> And happy 5th anniversary, although a bit late, it took me till just a few minutes ago to get caught all the way up on last week.
> 
> Thank you ladies for the summary.
> ...


After all that landscaping you will be exhausted but I bet it looks so much better & that's so satisfying


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's great when kids like school, it makes getting them to go much easier, and I think they learn more if they are enjoying it. He's a cutie! But he probably wouldn't like to hear that. lol
> I should try canning some coleslaw for Marla at some time, she's loves it, but for just her, doesn't often make it, I like it but David won't eat anything with Mayo in it, for some reason he thinks it's gross, he's just weird. lol And yes, I tell him so. :sm09:
> I cut one of my Gold Medal tomatoes for my BLT today, it was so sweet, a lovely tomato.


This coleslaw has an oil & vinegar dressing on it so maybe David would eat it. I'll post the recipe if you want it, supposed to keep for weeks in the fridge so I think it will be handy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Update on David's dinner, he's now devouring a Spam and cheese sandwich and he had homemade apple pie for dessert a while ago. lol


He sounds like a teenager with a hollow leg???? Did you forget to pack his food this week?????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

A waffle recipe I found in my search through my books- I've not tried it but it sounds interesting if you are short on eggs.

Italian style waffles (Egg free)
2 1/2 cups milk
1 tspn dry yeast
2 cups wholemeal flour (300g)
2 tspn baking powder
1 cup shredded Parmesan cheese
2 tblspn fresh Basil, chopped
3 tblspn sun dried tomatoes, drained and chopped
1/2 tspn cayenne pepper

1. Warm the milk until tepid, add the yeast and allow to stand 10 minutes or until yeast starts to froth.
2. Place remaining ingredients in a bowl and add milk mixture, mix until smooth.
3. Use 1/2 cup of batter for each waffle.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you for your kind comments. We are excited. Not real overjoyed to be moving into a trailer park but that seems to be our lot and I have made up my mind that I will like our new home. We are getting a double wide. It has 4 bedrooms so it is not a little cabin. We have ordered it to DH's needs meaning wide doorways, no carpet, and grab bars in name a few. We have done a lot of shopping looking for a place we could live in and this seemed to be our only option.

DH is a disabled vet but getting a motorized wheelchair from the VA is difficult. He applied to medicare and was turned down. 
The reason was that the doctor didn't fill out the paperwork right. Dr, was not happy. Now DH is being referred to an "old folk's dr." (can't spell it) with the hope that he will know the ropes and will be able to help Ray. It is a long, slow process but we haven't given up. We just don't have the money to buy one on our own. Ray is large so needs a big chair and they can be up to $5000. Money we don't have now.

Good thoughts and prayers for Sam. Too bad he went on vacation and got sick. Being sick away from home is extra stressful.

There are a lot of other things that I could comment on but I have written a book already and someone else has already stated my thoughts. I so enjoy reading everyone's comments. Hugs to everyone. Play nice yet have fun.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Have any of you seen the new Caron Cakes? I got a flyer from Michaels in the paper today & was thinking if I decide to do a mermaid tail for GD for Christmas it might have a good verigated color - blue, green, purple so unlike the one I'm working in for my niece I won't have 100's of ends to darn in at the end. The yarn is on sale & there's a coupon for an additional 20% off your purchase so would be reasonably priced. I bought a kit from Mary Maxim to do nieces but decided to use a different pattern so I'm beginning to think I will run out if yarn???? & when I looked in Michaels in Lloyd they didn't have those color☹ So will have to order more from Mary Maxim


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Tried to find the elusive animal that keeps eating socks but to no avail , was attacked by the duvet monster but managed to finish the mission ????


LOL :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Strawberry, glad your DS got to visit. Hard when your children have dis functional relationships. Hope things improve for him and his children.


From me too....


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I've just seen that it's your birthday Kate so I decided to send you a birthday greeting only trouble is I couldn't decide which one so happy birthday Kate hope you have a lovely day


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I've just seen that it's your birthday Kate so I decided to send you a birthday greeting only trouble is I couldn't decide which one so happy birthday Kate hope you have a lovely day


Well done Sonja! And A very Happy Birthday Kate! :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> Sad news first, Aunt pased last night.
> 2ndly, niece did go in for operation, but was not able to be done via catheta, but they did manage to open the artery up a bit more, think it had narrowed because of valve. Niece now faces open heart surgery in new year.
> 
> ...


Not good news on either fronts.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> To all who have been so gracious, about my initial post, a hearty thanks. Ringo is with me in the Craft/Computer room for once- I think he hopes it may bring supper forward. He was looking so handsome earlier- I could almost have entered him for a show- but when walking he has a habit of carrying his tail high, like a pennant, that would immediately disqualify him!
> 
> I rang Heidi earlier. Sam's friend says they have everything under control, but Heidi is ready to fly out to Seattle if needs be.
> I am sure we are all praying and keeping Sam in as positive a light as we can.
> ...


Thanks for the update on Sam. 
Wonderful news about Alastair.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Reading quickly as I am way behind. 
Fathers Day here and Elizabeth stood unsupported for Daddy today a number of times. 
Can't post photos of her but I can post her feet and hands in the cement. Not as good as her I know but the best I can do.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I just lost a post so I won't bore your with details but I am pleased to tell you that we closed on our mobile home today. Should be ready to move within a month or 6 weeks, We are so thankful.
> 
> Sorry that Sam is ill. Do get well quickly.
> 
> ...


Wonderful to have the motor home sorted. Praying that things go smoothly and you are able move soon. 
Good about the table- hope you get good sales.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry you have an earache, they can be so painful. Luckily I've not much experience with them. I have been told if you put salt in a sock & warm it & place it against your ear it helps but I've not tried it. Hope you get relief soon.


On one of our early flights the flight attendant gave the girls plastic cups with wet hot tissues in the bottom. Worked for sir pressure but not so sure when fluid. 
Hope your ear clears quickly Fan.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Don't they leave the line in so they can manage his pain if necessary? I'm glad he was a better after a rest.


Pain medication is normally given with different types of lines. Would be an infection risk to leave this one in place.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful plants Bonnie and very handsome grandson glad he was eager to get to school
> The hospital appointment was a bit upsetting as they were taking out his line , just making it more final and all the waiting about wore him out but he was a lot more alert on the afternoon after a rest


Makes things seem that bit more real I assume? Hard for all of you. 
Has DS 3 had any further problems with fitting?


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> He sounds like a teenager with a hollow leg???? Did you forget to pack his food this week?????


I was thinking the same when I read what he ate, LOL! Also thought it would've been like taking several trips up to a buffet. I love leftovers, I find some foods taste better when they've been reheated.
I bet he said; "that's the best meal I've had all day".


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh golly, I have been busy reading and posting on the other TP not even realising that we are on a new one!!
> 
> Anyway here I am now. Thank you Julie for starting us off again and thanks ladies for the Summary.
> 
> ...


Hard on the family and you supporting them but better for her. 
What a shame you didn't get to finish the workshop. But it did mean you were close to go and be a support.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Kate.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Railyn said:


> Thank you for your kind comments. We are excited. Not real overjoyed to be moving into a trailer park but that seems to be our lot and I have made up my mind that I will like our new home. We are getting a double wide. It has 4 bedrooms so it is not a little cabin. We have ordered it to DH's needs meaning wide doorways, no carpet, and grab bars in name a few. We have done a lot of shopping looking for a place we could live in and this seemed to be our only option.
> 
> DH is a disabled vet but getting a motorized wheelchair from the VA is difficult. He applied to medicare and was turned down.
> The reason was that the doctor didn't fill out the paperwork right. Dr, was not happy. Now DH is being referred to an "old folk's dr." (can't spell it) with the hope that he will know the ropes and will be able to help Ray. It is a long, slow process but we haven't given up. We just don't have the money to buy one on our own. Ray is large so needs a big chair and they can be up to $5000. Money we don't have now.
> ...


Railing you have the right attitude moving into your new "Home". Your home is what you make it into yourself. Of course neighbors are important as well, so I hope you have the nicest, kindest, surrounding you and your husband.

Have a friend who has just moved into a double modular home, she's 76 and all alone, she's downsized big time but is settling in wonderfully.
She tried holding onto her house in the city and went without everything and I mean everything for years and years. She sold that big ol house and now has the money to buy a newer car, well it was a demo. Her previous car was like Fred Flinstones, LOL!
She has a dishwasher, air conditioning a fireplace, hardwood floors, oh she has everything in her lovely new home. Don't laugh, as before all she had was like I said her big old run down house. 
She was so afraid to move, I mean she would have panic attacks, now with the help of her daughter and friends she is so happy. She never had TV, now she does, never a computer, this will come eventually when she's ready of course.

Oh dear I'm rambling, what I want to say is I'm so happy for her (and she has wonderful new neighbors) and I'm sure you will have the same experience. 
Make sure you get the best for your husband re his wheelchair etc, he certainly deserves it, especially since he's a VA, shame on all governments for treating our vets this way. Really angers me.

I always told myself "be pushy Lynnette because if you don't you won't get anything". 
Meaning when my late husband needed certain things (and he was confined to a wheelchair) I found if I was being my kind usual self I got nowhere but when I became that little old angry lady and wouldn't take no for their answer I got results. Yes very annoying and frustrating but was worth it for my late husband and I would do it over and over again.

Good Luck in you new Home and with getting his wheelchair etc.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well done Sonja! And A very Happy Birthday Kate! :sm11: :sm11:


I was just coming in to wish Kate a Happy Birthday, but Sonja keeps beating me too it! Ah well such is the time difference and also my body clock.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thanks for the update on Sam.
> Wonderful news about Alastair.


Thanks Margaret, and yes it is!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Makes things seem that bit more real I assume? Hard for all of you.
> Has DS 3 had any further problems with fitting?


Nothing at all .which is surprising as when he got all the tests it was found to be related to stress and the doctors last words were try not to get to stressed from now on . I think my youngest has matured a lot in the last year .


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday Kate! Many many more! Hugs! ????????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was just coming in to wish Kate a Happy Birthday, but Sonja keeps beating me too it! Ah well such is the time difference and also my body clock.


It's when I sit down with a cuppa after walking the dog early on the morning and I'm trying to be quiet and not wake anyone . I sit and read all kp


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

My darling Bronwen is too busy quilting at lunchtime to go to the Post Office, but I'd have to acknowledge she is a master of her art! I'll be lucky if I get my birthday present by Christmas!!!!!!

Plus a funny from Siouxann


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's when I sit down with a cuppa after walking the dog early on the morning and I'm trying to be quiet and not wake anyone . I sit and read all kp


That was exactly my meaning- you are starting your day, whereas I am finishing mine, and at my lowest ebb. I was stuck in my chair so tired I couldn't move, dreaming that Ringo and I were suffering a home invasion. (there has been report of several nasty ones exacted on older folk recently) It's not nice when you can't rouse yourself enough to lock the back door and get properly to bed.)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Happy Birthday Kate! Many many more! Hugs! ????????????


What is Florida like this morning? Calmer I hope!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What is Florida like this morning? Calmer I hope!


Hi Julie! Rain and wind most of yesterday until late afternoon. Treated to blue sky and white clouds. So far this morning is nice but possible rain later. That's what Florida is like! Hope you sleep well! Hugs!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Hi Julie! Rain and wind most of yesterday until late afternoon. Treated to blue sky and white clouds. So far this morning is nice but possible rain later. That's what Florida is like! Hope you sleep well! Hugs!


And the important thing is you came safely through the last storm- I'll be going back to bed in a while!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

That sounds delicious, Julie - maybe a dinner waffle.


Lurker 2 said:


> A waffle recipe I found in my search through my books- I've not tried it but it sounds interesting if you are short on eggs.
> 
> Italian style waffles (Egg free)
> 2 1/2 cups milk
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Tell me the yarn name and what colors you need to finish the tail you are working on, Bonnie. Maybe I can find it here.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Have any of you seen the new Caron Cakes? I got a flyer from Michaels in the paper today & was thinking if I decide to do a mermaid tail for GD for Christmas it might have a good verigated color - blue, green, purple so unlike the one I'm working in for my niece I won't have 100's of ends to darn in at the end. The yarn is on sale & there's a coupon for an additional 20% off your purchase so would be reasonably priced. I bought a kit from Mary Maxim to do nieces but decided to use a different pattern so I'm beginning to think I will run out if yarn???? & when I looked in Michaels in Lloyd they didn't have those color☹ So will have to order more from Mary Maxim


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Love the cards, Sonja! HAPPY BIRTHDAY, KATE!!! Have a wonderful day!


Swedenme said:


> I've just seen that it's your birthday Kate so I decided to send you a birthday greeting only trouble is I couldn't decide which one so happy birthday Kate hope you have a lovely day


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Well said, Lynnette.


kiwifrau said:


> Railing you have the right attitude moving into your new "Home". Your home is what you make it into yourself. Of course neighbors are important as well, so I hope you have the nicest, kindest, surrounding you and your husband.
> 
> Have a friend who has just moved into a double modular home, she's 76 and all alone, she's downsized big time but is settling in wonderfully.
> She tried holding onto her house in the city and went without everything and I mean everything for years and years. She sold that big ol house and now has the money to buy a newer car, well it was a demo. Her previous car was like Fred Flinstones, LOL!
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Easier to say don't get stressed than to do. Sonja, so good you can be a rock for your dear son, even though I know your heart is hurting. You are easing his path. Hugs!!


Swedenme said:


> Nothing at all .which is surprising as when he got all the tests it was found to be related to stress and the doctors last words were try not to get to stressed from now on . I think my youngest has matured a lot in the last year .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> That sounds delicious, Julie - maybe a dinner waffle.


I could probably eat it any time!!!!! But I am not a cereal for breakfast person-


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lovely quilt block. And thanks for the chuckle, Julie! Too cute!


Lurker 2 said:


> My darling Bronwen is too busy quilting at lunchtime to go to the Post Office, but I'd have to acknowledge she is a master of her art! I'll be lucky if I get my birthday present by Christmas!!!!!!
> 
> Plus a funny from Siouxann


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

It sounds like the worst may be over for you, Joan. I'm glad!


mrsvette said:


> Hi Julie! Rain and wind most of yesterday until late afternoon. Treated to blue sky and white clouds. So far this morning is nice but possible rain later. That's what Florida is like! Hope you sleep well! Hugs!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Lovely quilt block. And thanks for the chuckle, Julie! Too cute!


Thanks
If I say so myself she is a very gifted quilter- this is all her own work, not from someone else's drawing. I thought the corgi riding the sheep very appropriate given the Ringo in my life!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh Julie, that's not good. But, I bet Ringo is a pretty good guard dog! What time is it there...you are already into Monday, right?


Lurker 2 said:


> That was exactly my meaning- you are starting your day, whereas I am finishing mine, and at my lowest ebb. I was stuck in my chair so tired I couldn't move, dreaming that Ringo and I were suffering a home invasion. (there has been report of several nasty ones exacted on older folk recently) It's not nice when you can't rouse yourself enough to lock the back door and get properly to bed.)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Oh Julie, that's not good. But, I bet Ringo is a pretty good guard dog! What time is it there...you are already into Monday, right?


Yes! Nearly half past midnight- often a very good time of day for me- I am just increasing the Gansey to start the body design.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I just looked it up...past midnight early Monday morning for you. I am old enough to still be awed by the technology that allows me to talk to you on the other side of the planet! Very cool! But I hope you are going to sleep! ♡


oneapril said:


> Oh Julie, that's not good. But, I bet Ringo is a pretty good guard dog! What time is it there...you are already into Monday, right?


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Good Morning all!!! Just popping in to say Hello and to thank everyone for their thoughts and prayers. This has been a rocky year but hopefully all the negative is gone and postive light and love has come into our home once again!!! I know Gwen has kept everyone up to speed on the issues here, I would be so lost without her, my bestest friend for sure!! 
So much to comment on, but will summarize and send condolences, best wishes and congratulations. ????????????❤❤❤ 
I am so sorry to hear about Sam, sending him lots of hugs and prayers for a quick recovery and easy flight home. 
I was happy to see the pictures from the KAP, I do hope to be at next years!!! Cindi and I have already started an oops jar and all the coins collected will go towards this trip. We have many oops in this house, forgetting when it's your turn to cook dinner (having nothing thawed or even thought about) major fine (50 cents), getting caught eating something not on diet (mainly me, I'm a salt freak and now I'm on a low sodium diet ????????????) that is going to be my major 50 cent fine. We are just starting this and I'm sure we will find many more things to call oops on to help make the jar fill up.
I will probably be on very early in the mornings as I am usually awake by 4 am, it started in the hospitals and since I returned this time I seem to wake up to take my blood pressure like they did every morning, LOL. Plus it's so nice and quiet in the house at that hour, no dogs, C and Mom asleep, Nice! Plus I am learning to manage my health in better ways, I take short walks outside (before it gets too hot and again in late evening) I am trying to eat 3 meals a day along with 2 snack times, this for me is the hardest to do, I've never been a breakfast person, rarely had lunch, so dinner was basically my only "meal". But I am trying and I am proud to say I have lost 14 lbs!!!! But then sadly, I have shrunk in height, I once was 5' 9", I was officially measured at 5' 6 1/2", retirement and sitting more is the culprit. Well maybe the fact that I have Osteo might have something to do with it. LOL. But still it really did hurt to learn this, was always so proud to be tall like my Grandmother. 
Well... I have written toooooo much as usual, so will say Buh-Bye for now, take care in all that you do this day, sending loves hugs and always in my prayers❤❤❤❤????????????????????????????????????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I finished a cowl for my oldest daughter who will be 30 on 9/11. (Where does the time go??) It is made from Cascade Yarns "Tangier" - a blend of mostly silk with some cotton, acrylic and rayon. It is very nice to work with and has a nice drape. The color is "Flames" (oranges to reds but looks sort of pink in the photo). The pattern is the Sanibel Cowl by Black Pearl Designs.


Looks really pretty. I have just started the first of about 6 cowls for David's staff for Christmas.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Ah - I see you are working...it is hard to stop when the creative juices are flowing. Any Sam updates?


Lurker 2 said:


> Yes! Nearly half past midnight- often a very good time of day for me- I am just increasing the Gansey to start the body design.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice to hear from you Marianne, and happy to hear you are on the mend. Be proud of yourself for your determination to take care of yourself - eating well and exercising. 14 lbs gone must feel great! Go girl!


Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning all!!! Just popping in to say Hello and to thank everyone for their thoughts and prayers. This has been a rocky year but hopefully all the negative is gone and postive light and love has come into our home once again!!! I know Gwen has kept everyone up to speed on the issues here, I would be so lost without her, my bestest friend for sure!!
> So much to comment on, but will summarize and send condolences, best wishes and congratulations. ????????????❤❤❤
> I am so sorry to hear about Sam, sending him lots of hugs and prayers for a quick recovery and easy flight home.
> I was happy to see the pictures from the KAP, I do hope to be at next years!!! Cindi and I have already started an oops jar and all the coins collected will go towards this trip. We have many oops in this house, forgetting when it's your turn to cook dinner (having nothing thawed or even thought about) major fine (50 cents), getting caught eating something not on diet (mainly me, I'm a salt freak and now I'm on a low sodium diet ????????????) that is going to be my major 50 cent fine. We are just starting this and I'm sure we will find many more things to call oops on to help make the jar fill up.
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Margaret. I enjoy making cowls because I know the girls really use them. So nice for you to knit for the staff. Post photos![ quote=darowil]Looks really pretty. I have just started the first of about 6 cowls for David's staff for Christmas.[/quote]


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Off to make sugar cookies to take to an open house. Have a wonderful day/night everyone!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I believe in pet Heaven, wonder if there is a sock Heaven. LOL. If so, there sure are a lot of them there. With the new washer I have, we never lose a sock, so I'm wondering if there was a way for them to escape in the old washer hoses. Can't you just see a movie about the socks all wanting to escape and not be stuck under our feet. They send out one of their own to later show them the way...now maybe there is a sock beach somewhere and they are all sunning waiting for their match to join them.


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning all!!! Just popping in to say Hello and to thank everyone for their thoughts and prayers. This has been a rocky year but hopefully all the negative is gone and postive light and love has come into our home once again!!! I know Gwen has kept everyone up to speed on the issues here, I would be so lost without her, my bestest friend for sure!!
> So much to comment on, but will summarize and send condolences, best wishes and congratulations. ????????????❤❤❤
> I am so sorry to hear about Sam, sending him lots of hugs and prayers for a quick recovery and easy flight home.
> I was happy to see the pictures from the KAP, I do hope to be at next years!!! Cindi and I have already started an oops jar and all the coins collected will go towards this trip. We have many oops in this house, forgetting when it's your turn to cook dinner (having nothing thawed or even thought about) major fine (50 cents), getting caught eating something not on diet (mainly me, I'm a salt freak and now I'm on a low sodium diet ????????????) that is going to be my major 50 cent fine. We are just starting this and I'm sure we will find many more things to call oops on to help make the jar fill up.
> ...


Sending hugs back - we've missed you and are so glad to see you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning all!!! Just popping in to say Hello and to thank everyone for their thoughts and prayers. This has been a rocky year but hopefully all the negative is gone and postive light and love has come into our home once again!!! I know Gwen has kept everyone up to speed on the issues here, I would be so lost without her, my bestest friend for sure!!
> So much to comment on, but will summarize and send condolences, best wishes and congratulations. ????????????❤❤❤
> I am so sorry to hear about Sam, sending him lots of hugs and prayers for a quick recovery and easy flight home.
> I was happy to see the pictures from the KAP, I do hope to be at next years!!! Cindi and I have already started an oops jar and all the coins collected will go towards this trip. We have many oops in this house, forgetting when it's your turn to cook dinner (having nothing thawed or even thought about) major fine (50 cents), getting caught eating something not on diet (mainly me, I'm a salt freak and now I'm on a low sodium diet ????????????) that is going to be my major 50 cent fine. We are just starting this and I'm sure we will find many more things to call oops on to help make the jar fill up.
> ...


Wonderful if you can join us more often Marianne! How lovely to 'see' you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Ah - I see you are working...it is hard to stop when the creative juices are flowing. Any Sam updates?


Can't stop a good knitter! I have not wanted to make a nuisance of myself- just know as much as any one else- keeping up the prayerful thoughts.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I can't remember when I last read a book; how embarrassing! I have always been a voracious reader and do prefer to hold a real book than the computer or tablet to read novels. Lately I've downloaded a lot of books so I guess I need to get busy. It seems I'm always either knitting or crocheting and I just can't read when doing that though I can certainly watch tv or movie.



Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't read as much recently , spend to much time reading on the iPad & Internet ????but have read lots all my life. When I was in high school we got books from the Provincial Library by mail, I used to get 6 books every 2 weeks, used to drive my mom nuts????
> 
> My friend just bought me a box full of new thrillers at a Garage sale for $10, that should keep me for a while, all my favorite authors too, James Patterson, Iris Johannsen, Patricia Cornwell???? I'm so lucky


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a beautiful rolling pin! I love turned wood; have a bowl that a friend gave DH and me.


oneapril said:


> My DH and I went to an annual craft show near our home. I found another birthday gift for my daughter. She loves to bake, so I got her this lovely French style rolling pin made by a woodworker from Bartonville, Texas. I just love it!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you For the welcome backs, I have missed out on so much, but this group is the most awesome online family????????????????❤❤ Oh how I have missed you????????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Continued prayer for your uncle.


RookieRetiree said:


> Lovely weather here today. I'm reading all about earthquake shocks and aftershocks from Texas to Iowa and part of Illinois. None here, but that must have been quite the under ground tremor - although I'm happy to hear that there hasn't been widespread damage. Among the earthquakes, hurricanes and tropical storms, there's sure is an abundance of disruption. From what I saw on Facebook, June's sister and family may be in the flooding area. Hope that all turns out okay.
> 
> I've been trying to organize some things and have pulled out all of my WIPs and trying to decide if I'm finishing them or not. I got three rows done on the baby blanket (left by Tami on the Swap table and she kindly sent me the pattern---I would never have figured out Row 2!) and I'm not noticing too much of a change in pattern/tension. I did go up a hook size though as I do crochet (and knit) fairly tightly. I'll post a photo when I get it a little farther along.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Something from the main forum, pointed out to me by mjs- sounds quite a useful tip!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-421702-1.html


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am heading back to bed! Night/day/morning all!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

AAACCCCKKKK I just noticed my avatar, I need a new picture, ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Strawberry/Sharon so good that you got to see your son. So sad he is in the situation with a horrible mate. I know how that can be heartbreaking.


Strawberry4u said:


> Bonnie You have a very handsome GS and that is so sweet that he is so excited about starting school. The pictures of the flowers are beautiful. I wish we could grow flowers like that out here but being in the desert there is no way.
> 
> My son Tim was able to come home on leave for 10 days and it was so good to see his handsome face but sad to see him go back to Connecticut . He said he might be able to come home either Thanksgiving or Christmas. It does break my heart that his wife mistreats him. His eldest son (13) Johnathan said he wants to be a negotiator so he can help his mom and dad not argue. Tim said it takes to reasonable people to do that and there is only one here. That is so sad. Tim said all he is is a paycheck. She told us she likes to play Pokémon go and other games with kids on the internet...Huh. Poor Tim comes home to a filthy home and has to clean it. the only time we get to see the boys is when Tim is home because she won't let us see them. She is looney tunes. Tim said he got her to go to a psychiatrist. but he needs to do something about upper her meds..alot. The thing I feel no matter how old your children are it hurts when they are mistreated and you are not able to do anything. We talked to Tim that we will do anything to help him get out of it but I don't know what he wants to do. The youngest is Autistic with him being that way one good thing it keeps Tim from being shipped overseas or doing a tour of Flash and Go. He said he will be stationed in San Diego so he will be able to come home once in a while.
> 
> That is the latest here


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My rolling pin is marble; can't remember where I got it but probably a yard sale. Love it. Used to have a really nice heavy wooden one but somehow it developed a huge crack in it and one of the handles snapped off.


oneapril said:


> Mine is plain wood, too, Bonnie...was one of my grandma's. The one I got for my DD is made of various types of wood the artist joined and then shaped the rolling pin. My DH asked the woodworker what kinds of wood he liked using best, and he said, "free!" I thought it was cute. I never saw a Tupperware rolling pin, either.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Time for my walk, bbl, hugs all around????????????❤❤


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Boy you and your DH worked yourselves to the bone in the yard it sounds like! Good job! Now, can you come do my yard?

Stone floor will be coming but will probably take a couple of months to get the finances ready. But did that stop me from my big purchase yesterday??? Nope...am getting rid of all the recliners (3) and ordered a another leather sofa matching the one I have and will reupholster the storage ottoman I have. Sofa to be delivered Wed. So excited! I just can't stand the cluttered feel in the living room and all the recliners look worn out. Took advantage of a huge sale for Labor day and it went on my store account w/no interest. Our living room is really big so it will easily hold the pair of sofas.



Poledra65 said:


> Julie, thank you for starting us off and filling in for Sam. Love your stack of books, but that would be a very time consuming job to type everything out. Ringo is so special, keeping moms spot for her, not very happy about the light I don't think though. lol
> And happy 5th anniversary, although a bit late, it took me till just a few minutes ago to get caught all the way up on last week.
> 
> Thank you ladies for the summary.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ordered an assortment of bagels and 4 different cream cheese combinations from Paneras Bread last night to take to DD's for birthday breakfast Sunday (b-day was Saturday). DH has gone now to pick them up as I said to have it ready at 9:30 this morning. Going to DD's at 10:30.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Kate!!! Hope you enjoy your trip!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great quilt Julie. Bronwen is very talented. Love the sheep picture too.


Lurker 2 said:


> My darling Bronwen is too busy quilting at lunchtime to go to the Post Office, but I'd have to acknowledge she is a master of her art! I'll be lucky if I get my birthday present by Christmas!!!!!!
> 
> Plus a funny from Siouxann


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good to see you here Marianne! Love the new avatar too.

Oops, just noticed the time; gotta go get dressed and head to DD's. TTYL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> My darling Bronwen is too busy quilting at lunchtime to go to the Post Office, but I'd have to acknowledge she is a master of her art! I'll be lucky if I get my birthday present by Christmas!!!!!!
> 
> Plus a funny from Siouxann


Bronwen s quilting is beautiful Julie . She is definitely a master of her art


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That was exactly my meaning- you are starting your day, whereas I am finishing mine, and at my lowest ebb. I was stuck in my chair so tired I couldn't move, dreaming that Ringo and I were suffering a home invasion. (there has been report of several nasty ones exacted on older folk recently) It's not nice when you can't rouse yourself enough to lock the back door and get properly to bed.)


Hope they catch whoever is doing the home invasions lock them up and throw away the key . To make people frightened in their own homes and steal what people have worked hard to get is despicable . I hope you are now resting peacefully in your bed Julie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Easier to say don't get stressed than to do. Sonja, so good you can be a rock for your dear son, even though I know your heart is hurting. You are easing his path. Hugs!!


Thank you April .


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can't imagine making a king sized bed, have only slept in one once at DHs cousins house. When we went to go to bed I waved at DH????????, seems like he was a mile away.???? Seems like most young people want king sized now
> 
> Your daughter must be doing quite well if she's feeling good enough to travel in Europe. Do you have relatives there?


I think your King size is our Super King? Our King size is 5 feet wide and a double is 4 foot 6 inches.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning all!!! Just popping in to say Hello and to thank everyone for their thoughts and prayers. This has been a rocky year but hopefully all the negative is gone and postive light and love has come into our home once again!!! I know Gwen has kept everyone up to speed on the issues here, I would be so lost without her, my bestest friend for sure!!
> So much to comment on, but will summarize and send condolences, best wishes and congratulations. ????????????❤❤❤
> I am so sorry to hear about Sam, sending him lots of hugs and prayers for a quick recovery and easy flight home.
> I was happy to see the pictures from the KAP, I do hope to be at next years!!! Cindi and I have already started an oops jar and all the coins collected will go towards this trip. We have many oops in this house, forgetting when it's your turn to cook dinner (having nothing thawed or even thought about) major fine (50 cents), getting caught eating something not on diet (mainly me, I'm a salt freak and now I'm on a low sodium diet ????????????) that is going to be my major 50 cent fine. We are just starting this and I'm sure we will find many more things to call oops on to help make the jar fill up.
> ...


Hello Marianne it's nice to hear from you . I too like waking up early more in the summer than winter , I like the quiet and peacefulness . Look forward to hearing more from you 
Sonja


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ordered an assortment of bagels and 4 different cream cheese combinations from Paneras Bread last night to take to DD's for birthday breakfast Sunday (b-day was Saturday). DH has gone now to pick them up as I said to have it ready at 9:30 this morning. Going to DD's at 10:30.


Gwen Happy belated Birthday to your DD! Oh Panera's! What's your address!???? Have a super day! Hugs!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

So good to hear from you, Marianne. So sorry, Julie, that there is a home invasion worry, but that is why you have your Ringo. I expect that he would quickly warn you if anything was amiss. I, too, enjoy the early mornings with the quiet and peace. My Molly is an excellent, and very noisy, watchdog, so I expect Ringo would also be a great early warning system. So sad that we have to worry about such things. Glad that the "trailer" home is coming to fruition. I am wondering if you could get a doctor's statement that your DH required, because of his "heart" condition (additional stress on his heart because of his large size) , a motorized W/C. That worked for our oversized neighbor with Medicare and could be a possibility perhaps, for you.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you they are all great! :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Boy you and your DH worked yourselves to the bone in the yard it sounds like! Good job! Now, can you come do my yard?
> 
> Stone floor will be coming but will probably take a couple of months to get the finances ready. But did that stop me from my big purchase yesterday??? Nope...am getting rid of all the recliners (3) and ordered a another leather sofa matching the one I have and will reupholster the storage ottoman I have. Sofa to be delivered Wed. So excited! I just can't stand the cluttered feel in the living room and all the recliners look worn out. Took advantage of a huge sale for Labor day and it went on my store account w/no interest. Our living room is really big so it will easily hold the pair of sofas.


Oh oh has someone warned Sydney to be good or has he settled down now as I haven't read any posts of him getting into mischief for a while 
Was a quick delivery for your sofa , here it can take up to 8 weeks for them to deliver . 
I like uncluttered to but sadly I live with someone who likes clutter . It's practically pistols at dawn when we try to decide what to keep or get rid of when decorating


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Strawberry, you are most welcome. Is it possible for your son to get counseling? It would help him cope. I hope both of them could get counseling. But, it doesn't sound as if she would be open to it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I can't remember when I last read a book; how embarrassing! I have always been a voracious reader and do prefer to hold a real book than the computer or tablet to read novels. Lately I've downloaded a lot of books so I guess I need to get busy. It seems I'm always either knitting or crocheting and I just can't read when doing that though I can certainly watch tv or movie.


Books on tape from the library (or garage sales) - pretty soon they'll be on thumb drives.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, wow, you and David accomplished quite a bit.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, have a wonderful birthday. I'm glad Sonja had skill to make you cards.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Nice to hear from you Marianne, and happy to hear you are on the mend. Be proud of yourself for your determination to take care of yourself - eating well and exercising. 14 lbs gone must feel great! Go girl!


Well said April. Marianne, so happy to see your post. I've recently gained 14 pounds on steroids and would love to lose them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've just seen that it's your birthday Kate so I decided to send you a birthday greeting only trouble is I couldn't decide which one so happy birthday Kate hope you have a lovely day


Those are great, Sonja.

Kate, I hope you are enjoying your travels & have a great birthday


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Pain medication is normally given with different types of lines. Would be an infection risk to leave this one in place.


Yes, I didn't think of that.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My darling Bronwen is too busy quilting at lunchtime to go to the Post Office, but I'd have to acknowledge she is a master of her art! I'll be lucky if I get my birthday present by Christmas!!!!!!
> 
> Plus a funny from Siouxann


Lovely quilt, is it a wall hanging? Hope you get a birthday present soon

Cute funny????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That was exactly my meaning- you are starting your day, whereas I am finishing mine, and at my lowest ebb. I was stuck in my chair so tired I couldn't move, dreaming that Ringo and I were suffering a home invasion. (there has been report of several nasty ones exacted on older folk recently) It's not nice when you can't rouse yourself enough to lock the back door and get properly to bed.)


That's scary, Julie, hope you have good locks & stay safe. I hope none of the reasons were close by.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Tell me the yarn name and what colors you need to finish the tail you are working on, Bonnie. Maybe I can find it here.


Thanks for the kind offer
It's Caron Simply Soft, I'm thinking Michaels will have it soon, they have 101 colors so don't know why they wouldn't have that or Mary Maxim will get some more in, I think this is a pretty popular kit. If they don't have it soon, I may take you up on your offer but shipping from the US would be a fortune????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Easier to say don't get stressed than to do. Sonja, so good you can be a rock for your dear son, even though I know your heart is hurting. You are easing his path. Hugs!!


???? Well said


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> The movie I see is Steve Mcsock trying to escape on a motorcycle. ????Although if they are all escaping to the beach I wish they would take me too


Love the name....Steve Mcsock :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning all!!! Just popping in to say Hello and to thank everyone for their thoughts and prayers. This has been a rocky year but hopefully all the negative is gone and postive light and love has come into our home once again!!! I know Gwen has kept everyone up to speed on the issues here, I would be so lost without her, my bestest friend for sure!!
> So much to comment on, but will summarize and send condolences, best wishes and congratulations. ????????????❤❤❤
> I am so sorry to hear about Sam, sending him lots of hugs and prayers for a quick recovery and easy flight home.
> I was happy to see the pictures from the KAP, I do hope to be at next years!!! Cindi and I have already started an oops jar and all the coins collected will go towards this trip. We have many oops in this house, forgetting when it's your turn to cook dinner (having nothing thawed or even thought about) major fine (50 cents), getting caught eating something not on diet (mainly me, I'm a salt freak and now I'm on a low sodium diet ????????????) that is going to be my major 50 cent fine. We are just starting this and I'm sure we will find many more things to call oops on to help make the jar fill up.
> ...


Great to hear from you Marianne & so good to hear things are going better for you. Gwen has kept us up to date on your adventures, she's is truly a great friend! It's also good to hear your son has been doing better, one less thing to worry you. Take care.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Looks really pretty. I have just started the first of about 6 cowls for David's staff for Christmas.


Did you see the lovely cowl that is being done in the workshop starting tomorrow?

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-421263-1.html

I signed up, not sure if I will have time to really take part but maybe I will start sitting on my butt & knitting instead of canning anymore. Actually not too much more garden stuff to process, just more fall clean up


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I can't remember when I last read a book; how embarrassing! I have always been a voracious reader and do prefer to hold a real book than the computer or tablet to read novels. Lately I've downloaded a lot of books so I guess I need to get busy. It seems I'm always either knitting or crocheting and I just can't read when doing that though I can certainly watch tv or movie.


I have signed up to a couple of sites that give free e books on occasion so have quite a few books on the iPad but must admit I'd rather read a regular book. I do read ebooks when travelling to avoid carrying one more thing.
There are a few authors that if I start a book I pretty much sit til it's done???? But the one I've been reading lately is about Elizabeth1 & is a little slow moving for me. I much prefer thrillers but my friend gave me some historical fiction based on real events so I started this one, I'm thinking I'll just give the other 2 back to her.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Boy you and your DH worked yourselves to the bone in the yard it sounds like! Good job! Now, can you come do my yard?
> 
> Stone floor will be coming but will probably take a couple of months to get the finances ready. But did that stop me from my big purchase yesterday??? Nope...am getting rid of all the recliners (3) and ordered a another leather sofa matching the one I have and will reupholster the storage ottoman I have. Sofa to be delivered Wed. So excited! I just can't stand the cluttered feel in the living room and all the recliners look worn out. Took advantage of a huge sale for Labor day and it went on my store account w/no interest. Our living room is really big so it will easily hold the pair of sofas.


So exciting to get new furniture. Hope Sydney isn't hungry anytime soon????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday Kate.

It will certainly be special celebrating in Spain!!!! Special celebration for a special person!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great quilt Julie. Bronwen is very talented. Love the sheep picture too.


One of the nicest things about the quilt is that the hats the GK's are wearing are her interpretation of Chullos that I knitted for them! 
Thought the corgi on the sheep was hilarious and so appropriate.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Bronwen s quilting is beautiful Julie . She is definitely a master of her art


She really is ! Way beyond my level, I've only worked with squares and rectangles, I thought I would be a quilter, but it's just not my thing!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope they catch whoever is doing the home invasions lock them up and throw away the key . To make people frightened in their own homes and steal what people have worked hard to get is despicable . I hope you are now resting peacefully in your bed Julie


Sadly all too common here. The government is increasing the tax on cigarettes in exponential increments, and cracking down on Methamphetamine etc, and kids are often used to gain entry to houses. Unfortunately our islands are not as squeaky green as we would like to believe. We also have appallingly high child murder rates, and with that dreadful family violence. They are currently talking of increasing police numbers.
I have slept a bit, thanks!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> I think your King size is our Super King? Our King size is 5 feet wide and a double is 4 foot 6 inches.


What we call a queen is 60 inches wide, a king is 76 inches wide, both are 80 inches long


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So good to hear from you, Marianne. So sorry, Julie, that there is a home invasion worry, but that is why you have your Ringo. I expect that he would quickly warn you if anything was amiss. I, too, enjoy the early mornings with the quiet and peace. My Molly is an excellent, and very noisy, watchdog, so I expect Ringo would also be a great early warning system. So sad that we have to worry about such things. Glad that the "trailer" home is coming to fruition. I am wondering if you could get a doctor's statement that your DH required, because of his "heart" condition (additional stress on his heart because of his large size) , a motorized W/C. That worked for our oversized neighbor with Medicare and could be a possibility perhaps, for you.


He doesn't always alert- possibly when people know the slope on the driveway, and with modern cars being so quiet, one person in particular can get to the door, and it's me telling Ringo. It was a nasty feeling with that dream last night, not being able to wake myself up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Lovely quilt, is it a wall hanging? Hope you get a birthday present soon
> 
> Cute funny????


It is one block Bonnie, for DGS bed quilt- her sixth I think she said that she has made.

I thought the funny was most appropriate with Ringo being a Corgi.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's scary, Julie, hope you have good locks & stay safe. I hope none of the reasons were close by.


Fan and I live very close to 'crime central', Bonnie. The south of the city has a very bad reputation.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh oh has someone warned Sydney to be good or has he settled down now as I haven't read any posts of him getting into mischief for a while
> Was a quick delivery for your sofa , here it can take up to 8 weeks for them to deliver .
> I like uncluttered to but sadly I live with someone who likes clutter . It's practically pistols at dawn when we try to decide what to keep or get rid of when decorating


???????????? my DH likes to get in my kitchen & start pulling things out of the drawers" what do we need this for?" He doesn't even know what it is. I tell him I don't go in his,shop & start throwing, that ususually gets him out of there


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I think (((((((((hugs for all of us))))))) and a special ((((((((hug for Sam)))))))) are what's needed this week.


I'm in on that 100%!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is one block Bonnie, for DGS bed quilt- her sixth I think she said that she has made.
> 
> I thought the funny was most appropriate with Ringo being a Corgi.


When the quilt is done & if she shares a photo, I hope you'll show us. It will be a lot of work to make such unique blocks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When the quilt is done & if she shares a photo, I hope you'll show us. It will be a lot of work to make such unique blocks.


In my opinion Bonnie she does absolutely brilliant work- she won the award in her Quilting Guild for Outstanding First Quilt. Certainly when it gets there I will ask permission to show you all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

If anyone is interested to see how the red Gansey is coming on, it is at

page:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-365999-11.html#9581717 in my KAL, rather than ending up with three identical photos in Newest Pictures!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Well done Sonja! And A very Happy Birthday Kate! :sm11: :sm11:


Wowee! Have a lovely birthday, Kate, or what remains of it! Sorry I'm a bit late.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Reading quickly as I am way behind.
> Fathers Day here and Elizabeth stood unsupported for Daddy today a number of times.
> Can't post photos of her but I can post her feet and hands in the cement. Not as good as her I know but the best I can do.


That's a real Daddy's girl! Well done Elizabeth.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wonderful if you can join us more often Marianne! How lovely to 'see' you!


Yes!! Great to hear from you and glad you are on the mend. We've thought of you often, and Gwen has been great keeping us up to date. Hope your 'oops' jar fills itself without too much distress - what a good idea. Lots of hugs from across the Atlantic, Lin


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

TNS said:


> Wowee! Have a lovely birthday, Kate, or what remains of it! Sorry I'm a bit late.


From me too!????


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Something from the main forum, pointed out to me by mjs- sounds quite a useful tip!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-421702-1.html


Thanks for this Julie. I hadn't heard of MAAS polish but will definitely search it out.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sadly all too common here. The government is increasing the tax on cigarettes in exponential increments, and cracking down on Methamphetamine etc, and kids are often used to gain entry to houses. Unfortunately our islands are not as squeaky green as we would like to believe. We also have appallingly high child murder rates, and with that dreadful family violence. They are currently talking of increasing police numbers.
> I have slept a bit, thanks!


That's terrible Julie especially the high child murder rates .

Glad you got some sleep


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's terrible Julie especially the high child murder rates .
> 
> Glad you got some sleep


Thanks Sonja!

Saddest of all is that the figures are all (Prison occupancy, child murder, family violence) showing far too high a percentage of Maori. (which translates by the way, as, _ordinary person_ ) in other words the extraordinary people were Captain Cook and his Tahitian interpreter (I think it was, on his first voyage, this was in the Gisborne region which he christened Poverty Bay because he was refused supplies))


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> If anyone is interested to see how the red Gansey is coming on, it is at
> 
> page:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-365999-11.html#9581717 in my KAL, rather than ending up with three identical photos in Newest Pictures!


It's looking good Julie . I really like the red colour


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's looking good Julie . I really like the red colour


Thank you Sonja! It will be a bright splash amongst my blacks and denims!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Happy Birthday Kate. Have a wonderful holiday in Spain.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Here is what I ve been up to . A quick project while I have a break from the A line cardigan/ coat I'm knitting which seems to be taking forever and I'm trying to find a nice beret/ tam to go with it but I have a picture in my head of what I want and cannot find a pattern anywhere


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here is what I ve been up to . A quick project while I have a break from the A line cardigan/ coat I'm knitting which seems to be taking forever and I'm trying to find a nice beret/ tam to go with it but I have a picture in my head of what I want and cannot find a pattern anywhere


Beautiful, as always Sonja. Is there some lucky little girl somewhere getting all your lovely knits or are you saving them for future grands?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is what I ve been up to . A quick project while I have a break from the A line cardigan/ coat I'm knitting which seems to be taking forever and I'm trying to find a nice beret/ tam to go with it but I have a picture in my head of what I want and cannot find a pattern anywhere


try looking for Sheila McGregor _ The Complete Book of Traditional *Fair Isle Knitting*_ Sonja, that will give you a run down on basic Tam'o'Shanter construction.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Beautiful, as always Sonja. Is there some lucky little girl somewhere getting all your lovely knits or are you saving them for future grands?


No one in particular I just saw a picture of the bonnet and thought I'm going to try to knit that


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Windy, but it meant Maya and I could walk after meeting. 88 F at 1045, but breeze helped kept "glisten" to minimum. Walked 40 minutes. Find that tires me but I can't keep laying around.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> In my opinion Bonnie she does absolutely brilliant work- she won the award in her Quilting Guild for Outstanding First Quilt. Certainly when it gets there I will ask permission to show you all.


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's terrible Julie especially the high child murder rates .
> 
> Glad you got some sleep


Yes, who can murder or abuse a child. My those people should be thrown in prison & the key thrown away!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, who can murder or abuse a child. My those people should be thrown in prison & the key thrown away!


Bonnie the problems go far deeper than that simplistic solution.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi everyone almost 3:45pm here and I am caught up. Had a great time at family get together yesterday. Got my stove fixed today, Hallelujah????

Did laundry and have Gages stuff ready for school Tuesday Morning.???? 

Have decided to enter 3 things in the fair this year.☺

Going to a barbecue at my friends building. I will be making brownies now that my oven is fixed.


Happy birthday Kate. All the best.???? ???? ???? ???? ???? 

Welcome back Marianne we missed you too❤❤❤

All the pics look great.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, how fun to enter items in fair. Good luck.
Sam, hope you are feeling tons better.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Progress on the Barclay top down baby jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. 

Need to do sleeves and then it will go into the pile of others for buttons to be added.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

[. I am wondering if you could get a doctor's statement that your DH required, because of his "heart" condition (additional stress on his heart because of his large size) , a motorized W/C. That worked for our oversized neighbor with Medicare and could be a possibility perhaps, for you.[/quote]

Thank you for your kind words. DH has Parkinson's which is quickly getting worse. He did have a statement from his doctor but it was rejected anyway. His dr. was not pleased. We haven't given up. He is being referred to an "old folks" dr. (I would tell you what kind if I could spell it.) with the hopes that he will know the ropes and get DH the chair he needs. I was sadly surprised to learn how expensive electric wheelchair are. It is terrible. The one DH would like is almost $5000 and they go up even higher.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> No one in particular I just saw a picture of the bonnet and thought I'm going to try to knit that


The bonnet and bootees are gorgeous, Sonja. Love the tiny roses you've added too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the booties and bonnet. Your work, Sonja, is just gorgeous.

I hope your DH gets the wheelchair approved. I do know that there's a skill to using the correct words in filling out the applications for things from the government (VA included)... Just the resume writing, the person on the receiving end is making judgments based on words used. And like Joy and others have mentioned, it's not the time be shy about the situation and needs.

DD and DGS are coming over for a cookout. With him in full time school now, we don't see him much at all and need to make special plans.

DH was able to walk around the Farmer's Market with me this morning and then even was game to stop at an estate sale. Thought of you, Daralene, as they had a beautiful dining set for sale - but I like yours better!! It was the last day of the sale so there wasn't much left. Gorgeous big house and back yard with an in-ground swimming pool. As a matter of fact, the whole neighborhood had huge houses. If anyone was looking for some high end furniture or Persian carpets, they'd be getting quite the deals.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday Kate


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> The bonnet and bootees are gorgeous, Sonja. Love the tiny roses you've added too.


Thank you Lin and Jeanette


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DH and I both tend to "collect stuff cause you might could use it later" but I reach a point when it all of a sudden drives me crazy. Seems to happen more often too the older I get. I also was surprised that I could get delivery so quickly. Even the regular delivery time was for the 14th. The express delivery didn't cause any more either just have to be here between 7 a.m. and 10 p.m. and no call before they arrive. Today DH hauled off 2 of the 3 recliner (3rd will get put out on our glassed in porch for the time being after the sofa arrives. DH has this "love" of this chair even though the seat has been duck taped together etc. I told him it would not stay in the living room unless it was re-upholstered. Structurally it is sound but OMG is it seen better days. Of course he is clueless how much it will cost to have it done since he wants new leather. He very well may change his mind when I eventually get him a price on it (which I won't be doing any time soon either). Today I swept, vacuumed, and mopped the living room to be ready for when the sofa does arrive.



Swedenme said:


> Oh oh has someone warned Sydney to be good or has he settled down now as I haven't read any posts of him getting into mischief for a while
> Was a quick delivery for your sofa , here it can take up to 8 weeks for them to deliver .
> I like uncluttered to but sadly I live with someone who likes clutter . It's practically pistols at dawn when we try to decide what to keep or get rid of when decorating


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hadn't thought of that; good idea.


RookieRetiree said:


> Books on tape from the library (or garage sales) - pretty soon they'll be on thumb drives.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Went to this link which sent me to another link which circled back. Never found the name of the pattern which I did gather had to be purchased. Can you tell where the pattern is or the name of it?


Bonnie7591 said:


> Did you see the lovely cowl that is being done in the workshop starting tomorrow?
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-421263-1.html
> 
> I signed up, not sure if I will have time to really take part but maybe I will start sitting on my butt & knitting instead of canning anymore. Actually not too much more garden stuff to process, just more fall clean up


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

I'm excitedly awaiting dulcimer. Have spent at least an hour or two each day reading about them and "fake" playing different songs, chords, strums. Doesn't hurt that I've been laying down a lot more lately.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Really! To add (Sonya had asked) Sydney has gotten much, much better when it comes to the furniture. Alice chews on pieces of wood/sticks she bring into the house or snatches from the firewood pile.


Bonnie7591 said:


> So exciting to get new furniture. Hope Sydney isn't hungry anytime soon????


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Julie, thanks for the start, don't worry about a few spare letters,makes those of us who are not so good at this feel more at home. Give my love to Sam, and to Ringo, he looks so happy lying there. It feels good to be on KTP again, I hope at least some of you remember me. God Bless, I'll talk again soon, in the meantime you are all in my prayers

Tessadele.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How adorable Sonja. Did you design it also? I can just see a precious little girl wearing it this winter.
ote=Swedenme]Here is what I ve been up to . A quick project while I have a break from the A line cardigan/ coat I'm knitting which seems to be taking forever and I'm trying to find a nice beret/ tam to go with it but I have a picture in my head of what I want and cannot find a pattern anywhere[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Really like the color way of this yarn in this jacket. Good job Melody. Will you be entering some of these items in the fair?



gagesmom said:


> Progress on the Barclay top down baby jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry.
> 
> Need to do sleeves and then it will go into the pile of others for buttons to be added.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, so sweet.
Tessadele, welcome back.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello Tessadele! It has been a long time since you were here. So glad you are back! Hope you are in good health and have your needles clicking away. Anything you've been working on?


Tessadele said:


> Julie, thanks for the start, don't worry about a few spare letters,makes those of us who are not so good at this feel more at home. Give my love to Sam, and to Ringo, he looks so happy lying there. It feels good to be on KTP again, I hope at least some of you remember me. God Bless, I'll talk again soon, in the meantime you are all in my prayers
> 
> Tessadele.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, we've gotten the yard as finished as we can until I get more supplies, but at least we only need to do the walk be the house and then from the corner of the porch to the corner of the house on the side with the brick wall. I'm tired, but I love it. It decided to rain when we were almost done, and boy did it rain, but when it stopped we finished up. Now to revive the grass.
Oops put the same pic twice, don't know how I did that. :sm12:


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, we've gotten the yard as finished as we can until I get more supplies, but at least we only need to do the walk be the house and then from the corner of the porch to the corner of the house on the side with the brick wall. I'm tired, but I love it. It decided to rain when we were almost done, and boy did it rain, but when it stopped we finished up. Now to revive the grass.
> Oops put the same pic twice, don't know how I did that. :sm12:


Lots of work! Great job! Here's something for David. 
Our '03 Z06 Corvette


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Issues with cell pics - sorry
'08 Z06 known as Beast 730 horsepower


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Saddest day when both Vettes and FX45 towed away after Sandy


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Chris and it was for both of us . Son was a bit grumpy which was understandable and later apologised . I told him he never has to apologise to me for the way he's feeling


Thinking of you often and praying for peace for the family. I do hope your son has more good days to spend visiting with you. He surely should be able to express his emotions as he sure is dealing with a lot right now.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

mrsvette said:


> Saddest day when both Vettes and FX45 towed away after Sandy


That is sad. How did you fair after this current hurricane these past few days?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am heading back to bed! Night/day/morning all!


I thought it was quite useful information as well.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> That is sad. How did you fair after this current hurricane these past few days?


Had lost power but had generator installed about 5 weeks ago so all good. When I moved from NY to FL didn't want to be near water. Some damage to trees and that was it.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Railyn said:


> I just lost a post so I won't bore your with details but I am pleased to tell you that we closed on our mobile home today. Should be ready to move within a month or 6 weeks, We are so thankful.
> 
> Sorry that Sam is ill. Do get well quickly.
> 
> ...


I am so happy for you to be getting your new home before the holidays. I hope the home works better for both of you. Will you still be in the same general area so that you are close to doctors and stores?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Went to this link which sent me to another link which circled back. Never found the name of the pattern which I did gather had to be purchased. Can you tell where the pattern is or the name of it?


If you get it by tomorrow it only costs $1 for the workshop. I'll have to find you the code but here's the pattern.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/a-joyful-wrap

Use code AJoyfulCowl to get for $1


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> Reading quickly as I am way behind.
> Fathers Day here and Elizabeth stood unsupported for Daddy today a number of times.
> Can't post photos of her but I can post her feet and hands in the cement. Not as good as her I know but the best I can do.


I suspect that Brett was delighted to see Elizabeth standing while he could see it for himself. Certainly a wonderful gift for him. I am way behind also as I have been doing some cleaning and organizing this weekend. I won't have enough time to do all that I want to do but every little bit helps.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Really! To add (Sonya had asked) Sydney has gotten much, much better when it comes to the furniture. Alice chews on pieces of wood/sticks she bring into the house or snatches from the firewood pile.


Alice sounds like Kimber???? She would drag 6 ft logs onto the lawn & start at one end, a day or 2 later all that was left was bits???? Don't know how she didn't have slivers in her belly????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> That was exactly my meaning- you are starting your day, whereas I am finishing mine, and at my lowest ebb. I was stuck in my chair so tired I couldn't move, dreaming that Ringo and I were suffering a home invasion. (there has been report of several nasty ones exacted on older folk recently) It's not nice when you can't rouse yourself enough to lock the back door and get properly to bed.)


Oh dear, oh dear! So many people laugh at me, yes me,,,,, that I lock and keep locked all my doors at all times....
Yes, call me a ninny or whatever but one never knows what or whomever is outside lurking on old folks. 
So Julie doesn't matter what time of the day or night please keep your doors locked. Especially in the City. Yes I would like to believe I could trust EVERYONE, unfortunately I can't. Please make a habit TO LOCK YOUR DOORS AT ALL TIMES.
At times I wish we lived back in 50's- 60's when we could leave our doors unlocked, not anymore today.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

oneapril said:


> Well said, Lynnette.


Thanks. Goodness I do ramble on at times though, LO! I honestly ALWYS mean well though, also I'm positive most of us have experienced so many different things through our lives and have honestly wished I'd known so many different things at one time or another to've helped me during difficult times.

Hope no one is ever offended, I just like to help and suggest things that may help them...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I finished a cowl for my oldest daughter who will be 30 on 9/11. (Where does the time go??) It is made from Cascade Yarns "Tangier" - a blend of mostly silk with some cotton, acrylic and rayon. It is very nice to work with and has a nice drape. The color is "Flames" (oranges to reds but looks sort of pink in the photo). The pattern is the Sanibel Cowl by Black Pearl Designs.


That's very pretty. Happy early birthday to your dd. I'm still trying to figure out how my son could possibly be 31 almost 32 already.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> My DH and I went to an annual craft show near our home. I found another birthday gift for my daughter. She loves to bake, so I got her this lovely French style rolling pin made by a woodworker from Bartonville, Texas. I just love it!


That's so pretty, it will be very well loved and cherished I'm sure.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Boy you and your DH worked yourselves to the bone in the yard it sounds like! Good job! Now, can you come do my yard?
> 
> Stone floor will be coming but will probably take a couple of months to get the finances ready. But did that stop me from my big purchase yesterday??? Nope...am getting rid of all the recliners (3) and ordered a another leather sofa matching the one I have and will reupholster the storage ottoman I have. Sofa to be delivered Wed. So excited! I just can't stand the cluttered feel in the living room and all the recliners look worn out. Took advantage of a huge sale for Labor day and it went on my store account w/no interest. Our living room is really big so it will easily hold the pair of sofas.


????????????????????????
Good for you, bet the sofa will look fabulous.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Lovely weather here today. I'm reading all about earthquake shocks and aftershocks from Texas to Iowa and part of Illinois. None here, but that must have been quite the under ground tremor - although I'm happy to hear that there hasn't been widespread damage. Among the earthquakes, hurricanes and tropical storms, there's sure is an abundance of disruption. From what I saw on Facebook, June's sister and family may be in the flooding area. Hope that all turns out okay.
> 
> I've been trying to organize some things and have pulled out all of my WIPs and trying to decide if I'm finishing them or not. I got three rows done on the baby blanket (left by Tami on the Swap table and she kindly sent me the pattern---I would never have figured out Row 2!) and I'm not noticing too much of a change in pattern/tension. I did go up a hook size though as I do crochet (and knit) fairly tightly. I'll post a photo when I get it a little farther along.
> 
> ...


You've been busy too. 
I hope that you found your uncle to be doing better than expected and that your visit gave him more will to be up and about.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never seen one like that . At pie making last week, someone had a Tupperware rolling pin that you could fill with cold water to make pastry roll better, hadn't seen that one either. Mine is just a plain wooden onel


My mom used to sell Tupperware and had one of those rolling pins, a friend just ordered one from another friend that sells Tupperware, so they can still be bought amazingly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks for the good wishes for weather and food prep on Monday for the folks at Elm. Weather forecast is for warm but clear days through next Wednesday--unless the storms coming up the east coast of the U.S. decide to move into the middle of the country. That could really be a mess for the long national holiday weekend.
> 
> A number of residents at several ''sober houses'' or recovery houses for various addictions have been volunteering at Elm recently. Usually in each group there is one man who will remark on the humbling experience they've had seeing how the ''other half'' manage and still stay sober or clean. Today one of the younger men asked if he could come back and help out. I told him of course, as long as they do as I ask/direct as the situations evolve.
> 
> ...


It's great that you've had more people volunteering, and wonderful that the gentleman showed up when you were having a hot lunch and could enjoy it, and also alleviate your worries about his wellbeing.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

KateB said:


> I think your King size is our Super King? Our King size is 5 feet wide and a double is 4 foot 6 inches.


Hmmmm! That sounds like a queen to us.
60" x 80" is a queen size here in Canada.
My king is 80 x 80". 
Looking forward to my queen size, especially when making the bed, just think I will have 20" less, width wise and length to run around when making it up, LOL!
Of course that 40" less in running exercise for each time I run from one side to the other when making the bed up, oh well what can I say"....... Oop! Maybe it's 60" less. ????????????????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Nannyof6GS said:


> I'm in on that 100%!!!


Me too!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> Thanks for the good wishes for weather and food prep on Monday for the folks at Elm. Weather forecast is for warm but clear days through next Wednesday--unless the storms coming up the east coast of the U.S. decide to move into the middle of the country. That could really be a mess for the long national holiday weekend.
> 
> A number of residents at several ''sober houses'' or recovery houses for various addictions have been volunteering at Elm recently. Usually in each group there is one man who will remark on the humbling experience they've had seeing how the ''other half'' manage and still stay sober or clean. Today one of the younger men asked if he could come back and help out. I told him of course, as long as they do as I ask/direct as the situations evolve.
> 
> ...


That was a lovely treat for the man to have a hot meal. It is wonderful when some of the people ask if they can help out as well. Did the cook ever show up?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Julie, thanks for the start, don't worry about a few spare letters,makes those of us who are not so good at this feel more at home. Give my love to Sam, and to Ringo, he looks so happy lying there. It feels good to be on KTP again, I hope at least some of you remember me. God Bless, I'll talk again soon, in the meantime you are all in my prayers
> 
> Tessadele.


Good to see you and yes, we've missed you and are glad that you're back. I'm looking forward to catching up with the events (and crafting projects) in your life.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Bonnie You have a very handsome GS and that is so sweet that he is so excited about starting school. The pictures of the flowers are beautiful. I wish we could grow flowers like that out here but being in the desert there is no way.
> 
> My son Tim was able to come home on leave for 10 days and it was so good to see his handsome face but sad to see him go back to Connecticut . He said he might be able to come home either Thanksgiving or Christmas. It does break my heart that his wife mistreats him. His eldest son (13) Johnathan said he wants to be a negotiator so he can help his mom and dad not argue. Tim said it takes to reasonable people to do that and there is only one here. That is so sad. Tim said all he is is a paycheck. She told us she likes to play Pokémon go and other games with kids on the internet...Huh. Poor Tim comes home to a filthy home and has to clean it. the only time we get to see the boys is when Tim is home because she won't let us see them. She is looney tunes. Tim said he got her to go to a psychiatrist. but he needs to do something about upper her meds..alot. The thing I feel no matter how old your children are it hurts when they are mistreated and you are not able to do anything. We talked to Tim that we will do anything to help him get out of it but I don't know what he wants to do. The youngest is Autistic with him being that way one good thing it keeps Tim from being shipped overseas or doing a tour of Flash and Go. He said he will be stationed in San Diego so he will be able to come home once in a while.
> 
> That is the latest here


Praying for your son and family, so sad that his wife feels the way she does, I hope that somehow upping her meds will help, but I pray for a good change for them however that may come about. 
Wonderful though that he may be able to visit more often after he is relocated to San Diego.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Bought myself a nice white shag carpet for my Living Room, fits nicely between my 2 loveseats. Had a lovely floral one there for the past 2 years which was in our front entrance of our home in Wasaga. Was never happy with it here in the LR but never found one that I really liked to replace it. Have now, LOL!
> 
> Also bought a new queen size mattress for the 2nd/guest bedroom the old one is several years old but only used maybe 20 times. Will put it on Kijiji for free when the new one arrives, I've had it always covered with a mattress protector so it is clean, actually looks like new.
> I've been sleeping in this room for the past week or so as it seems to be cooler in this hot weather, have now decided to make this my bedroom as sleeping in a Kingsize bed all by myself seems silly. Believe me much much easier making the bed also.
> ...


Your new carpet sounds lovely, and a new mattress is always nice. 
I bet your daughter is having a wonderful time, it helps tremendously that she can speak German and French, I'm sure you miss her while she's gone though.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am finally caught up by skimming through 30 pages. I may have missed a thing or two along the way though. Happy Birthday to Kate. I do hope you enjoy your travels.

Strawberry...Praying for DS and his family. It has to be very difficult for him to endure such behavior day after day.

Hugs to everyone enduring the loss of loved ones and for those who have sick family and friends.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Tessadele said:


> Julie, thanks for the start, don't worry about a few spare letters,makes those of us who are not so good at this feel more at home. Give my love to Sam, and to Ringo, he looks so happy lying there. It feels good to be on KTP again, I hope at least some of you remember me. God Bless, I'll talk again soon, in the meantime you are all in my prayers
> 
> Tessadele.


It is so good to hear from you again. I hope you are doing well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can't imagine making a king sized bed, have only slept in one once at DHs cousins house. When we went to go to bed I waved at DH????????, seems like he was a mile away.???? Seems like most young people want king sized now
> 
> Your daughter must be doing quite well if she's feeling good enough to travel in Europe. Do you have relatives there?


DH and I have a king, can't go back to anything smaller now, he gets too hot if we are too close to each other, he radiates body heat like an oven on broil, Mocha loves to curl up next to him, and stay warm, but after a while David has to shove him away. Of course the dog sleeping in the middle of the bed is the main reason we can't go smaller. lol But we've been smart enough to not let the small pups sleep in bed with us, they sleep in their kennels at night, safer too, as if there is an emergency, don't have to worry about them running out the door or hiding under something and not being found.
Is DS's dog still away or has she come home, I miss hearing of her adventures at your house.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kiwifrau, good for you buying new queen mattress. I would like new mattress but get crazy thinking which one I want! Decisions.


LOL! I made my decision by laying on them, the one that felt best was the one I went with. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Maybe you got there after Admin had sorted it out?
> And thanks.


No telling, but I do tend to just read and not notice that what I'm reading is upside down or backwards so it's anyone's guess. 
:sm02:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Don't be embarrassed! You are a busy woman! The books will be there when you get to them!


Gweniepooh said:


> I can't remember when I last read a book; how embarrassing! I have always been a voracious reader and do prefer to hold a real book than the computer or tablet to read novels. Lately I've downloaded a lot of books so I guess I need to get busy. It seems I'm always either knitting or crocheting and I just can't read when doing that though I can certainly watch tv or movie.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Gwen.


Gweniepooh said:


> What a beautiful rolling pin! I love turned wood; have a bowl that a friend gave DH and me.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Sounds like you and David did a good day's work, Kaye. Post a pic when you are finished.


It looks so great, I posted pics of what we've done so far, I'll post again after we finish the last two areas, and then in the spring when we plant it all. Oh Lord, now I need a flower budget come spring. :sm06: Hadn't thought of that previously, I guess if you put in borders you really need to plant in them. :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> This coleslaw has an oil & vinegar dressing on it so maybe David would eat it. I'll post the recipe if you want it, supposed to keep for weeks in the fridge so I think it will be handy


That sounds good, he might at that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> He sounds like a teenager with a hollow leg???? Did you forget to pack his food this week?????


LOL! He's been spending so much time sitting in a truck with aircon that he worked off a lot of calories but I was wondering if I was going to have anything left in the fridge. 
I was smart today, made him a fried spam and cheese sandwich for lunch so he wasn't ravished at dinner. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've just seen that it's your birthday Kate so I decided to send you a birthday greeting only trouble is I couldn't decide which one so happy birthday Kate hope you have a lovely day


Those are so cute Sonja! 
Happy Birthday from me too Kate!!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

It is always fun to get a new piece of furniture or do some decorating. Enjoy!!


Gweniepooh said:


> Boy you and your DH worked yourselves to the bone in the yard it sounds like! Good job! Now, can you come do my yard?
> 
> Stone floor will be coming but will probably take a couple of months to get the finances ready. But did that stop me from my big purchase yesterday??? Nope...am getting rid of all the recliners (3) and ordered a another leather sofa matching the one I have and will reupholster the storage ottoman I have. Sofa to be delivered Wed. So excited! I just can't stand the cluttered feel in the living room and all the recliners look worn out. Took advantage of a huge sale for Labor day and it went on my store account w/no interest. Our living room is really big so it will easily hold the pair of sofas.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Reading quickly as I am way behind.
> Fathers Day here and Elizabeth stood unsupported for Daddy today a number of times.
> Can't post photos of her but I can post her feet and hands in the cement. Not as good as her I know but the best I can do.


Happy Fathers Day to DH and DSIL!! Well done Elizabeth!! She's growing up way to fast isn't she.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

It is good isn't it? Daralene and Sonja can write the screenplay! Can you say, "Academy award?"


Cashmeregma said:


> Love the name....Steve Mcsock :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Julie, thanks for the start, don't worry about a few spare letters,makes those of us who are not so good at this feel more at home. Give my love to Sam, and to Ringo, he looks so happy lying there. It feels good to be on KTP again, I hope at least some of you remember me. God Bless, I'll talk again soon, in the meantime you are all in my prayers
> 
> Tessadele.


Wow, Tessa! What a lovely surprise- I've been out at a Seniors Committee Meeting, had lunch, come to the computer to print something out for my friend Eva, and discover that you have found us! Wonderful!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So cute, Sonja!


Swedenme said:


> Here is what I ve been up to . A quick project while I have a break from the A line cardigan/ coat I'm knitting which seems to be taking forever and I'm trying to find a nice beret/ tam to go with it but I have a picture in my head of what I want and cannot find a pattern anywhere


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I am glad you are entering the fair, as your knitting is lovely!


gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone almost 3:45pm here and I am caught up. Had a great time at family get together yesterday. Got my stove fixed today, Hallelujah????
> 
> Did laundry and have Gages stuff ready for school Tuesday Morning.????
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I was thinking the same when I read what he ate, LOL! Also thought it would've been like taking several trips up to a buffet. I love leftovers, I find some foods taste better when they've been reheated.
> I bet he said; "that's the best meal I've had all day".


LOL! He does know how to eat, he's 6'4" so I think sometimes he has hollow legs, especially when we go to Chinese food, Friday we took him to eat and he ate a medium and I don't mean a large soup bowl I mean a medium mixing bowl size bowl of hot and sour soup as well as the little cup of soup that comes with the meal, and the meal. lol The people at the Wonderful House know us and as soon as he comes in, asks if he wants the large or medium, the large is the size of, well remember when people put the salad in a big bowl and everyone served themselves out of it? That size, and yes he's eaten all of one and the meal before. lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh dear, oh dear! So many people laugh at me, yes me,,,,, that I lock and keep locked all my doors at all times....
> Yes, call me a ninny or whatever but one never knows what or whomever is outside lurking on old folks.
> So Julie doesn't matter what time of the day or night please keep your doors locked. Especially in the City. Yes I would like to believe I could trust EVERYONE, unfortunately I can't. Please make a habit TO LOCK YOUR DOORS AT ALL TIMES.
> At times I wish we lived back in 50's- 60's when we could leave our doors unlocked, not anymore today.


I usually do, but I had let Ringo run for a bit- and because I was busy knitting, and watching the news, didn't get straight up, when he came back in- it was a nasty feeling being unable to react, especially with that dream.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My darling Bronwen is too busy quilting at lunchtime to go to the Post Office, but I'd have to acknowledge she is a master of her art! I'll be lucky if I get my birthday present by Christmas!!!!!!
> 
> Plus a funny from Siouxann


That's very pretty, she does wonderful work, she's definitely gotten your crafting genes. :sm24:

That's cute!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Good job you two!


Poledra65 said:


> Well, we've gotten the yard as finished as we can until I get more supplies, but at least we only need to do the walk be the house and then from the corner of the porch to the corner of the house on the side with the brick wall. I'm tired, but I love it. It decided to rain when we were almost done, and boy did it rain, but when it stopped we finished up. Now to revive the grass.
> Oops put the same pic twice, don't know how I did that. :sm12:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> No telling, but I do tend to just read and not notice that what I'm reading is upside down or backwards so it's anyone's guess.
> :sm02:


It was very glaring- Kaye Jo! line after line of capital A's- I really don't think you would have missed it!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That was exactly my meaning- you are starting your day, whereas I am finishing mine, and at my lowest ebb. I was stuck in my chair so tired I couldn't move, dreaming that Ringo and I were suffering a home invasion. (there has been report of several nasty ones exacted on older folk recently) It's not nice when you can't rouse yourself enough to lock the back door and get properly to bed.)


Stay safe Julie, I hope that Ringo barking if someone attempts to enter will scare them away, but I don't want him or you hurt, so don't want him to engage anyone if they were to come in. That was not a nice dream. 
I had a dream that Marla was trying to break dance, Oh my! I told her not to take that up, it was not pretty, I do love her, but you have to be honest with the ones you love and it was not pretty. lolol Besides the fact that she'd put herself in traction trying to do those moves. :sm06:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

oneapril said:


> It is good isn't it? Daralene and Sonja can write the screenplay! Can you say, "Academy award?"


I once knew a man named Dyce Millard (he is no longer living, so I think I'm OK posting it.). I thought it was a perfect name for a gambler in a novel that took place on a Mississippi River boat.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's very pretty, she does wonderful work, she's definitely gotten your crafting genes. :sm24:
> 
> That's cute!


She is a far better quilter than I have ever been, or will ever be! And as good a knitter. As a child she did some fantastic work with pencil drawing, but all in miniature.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Stay safe Julie, I hope that Ringo barking if someone attempts to enter will scare them away, but I don't want him or you hurt, so don't want him to engage anyone if they were to come in. That was not a nice dream.
> I had a dream that Marla was trying to break dance, Oh my! I told her not to take that up, it was not pretty, I do love her, but you have to be honest with the ones you love and it was not pretty. lolol Besides the fact that she'd put herself in traction trying to do those moves. :sm06:


Oh Kaye Jo! Thank you for the giggle!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Saddest day when both Vettes and FX45 towed away after Sandy


Fancy vehicles! Were they totally destroyed by the flood waters?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning all!!! Just popping in to say Hello and to thank everyone for their thoughts and prayers. This has been a rocky year but hopefully all the negative is gone and postive light and love has come into our home once again!!! I know Gwen has kept everyone up to speed on the issues here, I would be so lost without her, my bestest friend for sure!!
> So much to comment on, but will summarize and send condolences, best wishes and congratulations. ????????????❤❤❤
> I am so sorry to hear about Sam, sending him lots of hugs and prayers for a quick recovery and easy flight home.
> I was happy to see the pictures from the KAP, I do hope to be at next years!!! Cindi and I have already started an oops jar and all the coins collected will go towards this trip. We have many oops in this house, forgetting when it's your turn to cook dinner (having nothing thawed or even thought about) major fine (50 cents), getting caught eating something not on diet (mainly me, I'm a salt freak and now I'm on a low sodium diet ????????????) that is going to be my major 50 cent fine. We are just starting this and I'm sure we will find many more things to call oops on to help make the jar fill up.
> ...


Marianne, so great to see you visit us!!!! And wonderful that you are doing so much better, 14lbs down is good the shrinkage in height not so much though, but I guess it happens to all of us in time.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's great when kids like school, it makes getting them to go much easier, and I think they learn more if they are enjoying it. He's a cutie! But he probably wouldn't like to hear that. lol
> I should try canning some coleslaw for Marla at some time, she's loves it, but for just her, doesn't often make it, I like it but David won't eat anything with Mayo in it, for some reason he thinks it's gross, he's just weird. lol And yes, I tell him so. :sm09:
> I cut one of my Gold Medal tomatoes for my BLT today, it was so sweet, a lovely tomato.


Kaye, slaw can also be made with onions, green peppers, whatever and a dressing made of oil, vinegar, sugar or preferred substitute, salt and pepper . Everything to taste and amount of veggies used. If you use vegetable or canola oil instead of olive oil, it won't solidify when refrigerated.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh dear, oh dear! So many people laugh at me, yes me,,,,, that I lock and keep locked all my doors at all times....
> Yes, call me a ninny or whatever but one never knows what or whomever is outside lurking on old folks.
> So Julie doesn't matter what time of the day or night please keep your doors locked. Especially in the City. Yes I would like to believe I could trust EVERYONE, unfortunately I can't. Please make a habit TO LOCK YOUR DOORS AT ALL TIMES.
> At times I wish we lived back in 50's- 60's when we could leave our doors unlocked, not anymore today.


We still rarely lock our doors but I can see keeping them locked in the city


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Boy you and your DH worked yourselves to the bone in the yard it sounds like! Good job! Now, can you come do my yard?
> 
> Stone floor will be coming but will probably take a couple of months to get the finances ready. But did that stop me from my big purchase yesterday??? Nope...am getting rid of all the recliners (3) and ordered a another leather sofa matching the one I have and will reupholster the storage ottoman I have. Sofa to be delivered Wed. So excited! I just can't stand the cluttered feel in the living room and all the recliners look worn out. Took advantage of a huge sale for Labor day and it went on my store account w/no interest. Our living room is really big so it will easily hold the pair of sofas.


LOL! No thank you, David is hoping that I don't get the stuff to finish until about 5 years from now. lol It's jobs like this that make him realize how out of shape he's gotten sitting in the truck everyday, called me a show off when I was hauling stuff out of the garage. :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's very pretty. Happy early birthday to your dd. I'm still trying to figure out how my son could possibly be 31 almost 32 already.


My oldest turned 32 in July


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ordered an assortment of bagels and 4 different cream cheese combinations from Paneras Bread last night to take to DD's for birthday breakfast Sunday (b-day was Saturday). DH has gone now to pick them up as I said to have it ready at 9:30 this morning. Going to DD's at 10:30.


Love Panera, need to go one day soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, wow, you and David accomplished quite a bit.


Thank you, my glutes and upper thighs are feeling it. :sm17:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> DH and I have a king, can't go back to anything smaller now, he gets too hot if we are too close to each other, he radiates body heat like an oven on broil, Mocha loves to curl up next to him, and stay warm, but after a while David has to shove him away. Of course the dog sleeping in the middle of the bed is the main reason we can't go smaller. lol But we've been smart enough to not let the small pups sleep in bed with us, they sleep in their kennels at night, safer too, as if there is an emergency, don't have to worry about them running out the door or hiding under something and not being found.
> Is DS's dog still away or has she come home, I miss hearing of her adventures at your house.


Still away til the end of this month, seems she's been gone forever.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning all!!! Just popping in to say Hello and to thank everyone for their thoughts and prayers. This has been a rocky year but hopefully all the negative is gone and postive light and love has come into our home once again!!! I know Gwen has kept everyone up to speed on the issues here, I would be so lost without her, my bestest friend for sure!!
> So much to comment on, but will summarize and send condolences, best wishes and congratulations. ????????????❤❤❤
> I am so sorry to hear about Sam, sending him lots of hugs and prayers for a quick recovery and easy flight home.
> I was happy to see the pictures from the KAP, I do hope to be at next years!!! Cindi and I have already started an oops jar and all the coins collected will go towards this trip. We have many oops in this house, forgetting when it's your turn to cook dinner (having nothing thawed or even thought about) major fine (50 cents), getting caught eating something not on diet (mainly me, I'm a salt freak and now I'm on a low sodium diet ????????????) that is going to be my major 50 cent fine. We are just starting this and I'm sure we will find many more things to call oops on to help make the jar fill up.
> ...


Marianne, so great to see you visit us!!!! And wonderful that you are doing so much better, 14lbs down is good the shrinkage in height not so much though, but I guess it happens to all of us in time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> She is a far better quilter than I have ever been, or will ever be! And as good a knitter. As a child she did some fantastic work with pencil drawing, but all in miniature.


But she still inherited her abilities from you and you your mother. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh Kaye Jo! Thank you for the giggle!


 :sm23: Marla was rather appalled that I had even dreamed such a thing, said she didn't see trying anything remotely like that, ever. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Kaye, slaw can also be made with onions, green peppers, whatever and a dressing made of oil, vinegar, sugar or preferred substitute, salt and pepper . Everything to taste and amount of veggies used. If you use vegetable or canola oil instead of olive oil, it won't solidify when refrigerated.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I'll definitely try both, I think they all sound fabulous, I like the idea of canola, I have a good quality one. Thank you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We still rarely lock our doors but I can see keeping them locked in the city


I don't lock mine during the day unless we go to Cheyenne or Ft. Collins, but I lock it every night when David is gone.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My darling Bronwen is too busy quilting at lunchtime to go to the Post Office, but I'd have to acknowledge she is a master of her art! I'll be lucky if I get my birthday present by Christmas!!!!!!
> 
> Plus a funny from Siouxann


Julie,if that is a quilt for you....Wow....there is a lot of love in that. I'm so impressed.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kaye, your landscaping looks great. Must feel so good to have it done.p

Sonja, anther cute hat & booties, I really must try those booties, I NEED more time for crafts????????

GS helped me in the garden this afternoon. We picked another 6-7 gallons of green tomatoes & 4 gallons of cucumbers as there is talk of more frost tonight???? We also got the onions pulled, tied &'hung in the greenhouse to dry, good grief, what am I going to do with a 5 gallon pail of onions, I goofed in the spring & bought red onions by mistake so planted some of the plus the usual package of yellow onions& they all grew well. I guess I'll donate 1/2 of them somewhere.
By the time we got all that done I wasn't feeling like cooking so we went our for Chinese food, it was really good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> But she still inherited her abilities from you and you your mother. :sm02:


And on her father's side, her Grandmother was a graduate of the Slade Art School in London. Which in the 1920's was very adventurous.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

pacer said:


> That was a lovely treat for the man to have a hot meal. It is wonderful when some of the people ask if they can help out as well. Did the cook ever show up?


Personally, I haven't heard anything from her since the morning she left before we'd finished cleaning up after lunch. That was more than a month ago. Some days it's a little scary re getting everything organized and sequenced to bring food up to temp or completion in time to serve. Usually we are a few minutes early--even when there are a number of items needing to be prepped from scratch. Men from the sober houses are finding reasons to be in house totally unexpectedly to help serve/prep/whatever, at least once a week these days.

I've been baking and prepping foodstuffs for tomorrow's cookout/picnic. I didn't discover until about 9:30pm that the only butterscotch pudding I had in the house was not instant. It's going to be a bit of a rush to get Tim's banana scotch pie done and cooled before I leave for Elm tomorrow.

Susan brought in 5 doz ears of fresh corn, pounds and pounds of hot dogs and hamburger patties as well as buns for both. Someone decided that we needed a bushel of yellow squash for Elm. Wish folks would deny the urge to plant them and then to donate them so generously to me!! :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:

I'm studying about how to turn a commercial-sized baking pan of ham and beans into one of baked beans, given the ingredients available in the pantry at Elm. Still studying on that one. Received a donation of 10 2# chubs of somebody's special brand of bologna, frozen, on Wednesday. It's fully cooked, made of pork and beef, and slightly saltier than my preference. However it is sliceable and meat, so it will fill the protein needed for lunch bag sandwiches this week. And I used the last 5# bag of fresh apples and made a large, deep lasagna pan of apple crisp for tomorrow's lunch at Elm as well as one of apples and blueberries because that is what I had to fill the pan. The apples were the last of those I dried last fall and had shared with Gwen, in thanks for her gifting me with a vacuum sealer she no longer wanted.

It's getting late and I must be up early to get things finished in the morning. Take care and keep safe. You are all loved.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm23: Marla was rather appalled that I had even dreamed such a thing, said she didn't see trying anything remotely like that, ever. lolol


Oh dear, thanks for another giggle!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie,if that is a quilt for you....Wow....there is a lot of love in that. I'm so impressed.


No dear, never for me- she has done them for her 'grandchildren' SIL's other children have nearly all married and produced. This is for my Grandson.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi everyone I've been reading along, and resting up with this sore ear problem.
Here is my little crochet baby dress all finished, booties and bonnet yet to be done. The back buttons are shaped like roses.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> How adorable Sonja. Did you design it also? I can just see a precious little girl wearing it this winter.
> ote=Swedenme]Here is what I ve been up to . A quick project while I have a break from the A line cardigan/ coat I'm knitting which seems to be taking forever and I'm trying to find a nice beret/ tam to go with it but I have a picture in my head of what I want and cannot find a pattern anywhere


[/quote]

Thank you Gwen . Ive started collecting pictures of items I like to either try knit them the same or use as ideas for something else .. That's how I knit the bonnet , the booties are knit from Marianna Mel's hug bootie pattern I just added the loop stitch to the cuff


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> If anyone is interested to see how the red Gansey is coming on, it is at
> 
> page:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-365999-11.html#9581717 in my KAL, rather than ending up with three identical photos in Newest Pictures!


It's coming along beautifully Julie. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> So cute, Sonja!


Thank you April and Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Still away til the end of this month, seems she's been gone forever.


Does seem like a long time since she went . She will have grown too , what breed of dog is kimber Bonnie ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I don't lock mine during the day unless we go to Cheyenne or Ft. Collins, but I lock it every night when David is gone.


I don't lock mine during the daytime but I lock them at night before I go to bed . Then my husband opens the patio door to let mishka out the back and sometimes leaves the door open all night . I often wonder what she would do if anyone tried to come in through the garden .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone I've been reading along, and resting up with this sore ear problem.
> Here is my little crochet baby dress all finished, booties and bonnet yet to be done. The back buttons are shaped like roses.


The dress is lovely Fan , I've never seen any rose shaped buttons , they are so pretty .


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The dress is lovely Fan , I've never seen any rose shaped buttons , they are so pretty .


Thank you, I was lucky to find them in /Spotlight store.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Thank you, I was lucky to find them in /Spotlight store.


They are beautiful .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's coming along beautifully Julie. :sm24:


Thanks, Kaye Jo! I am on the fourth row, now, of the body design. Glad I used the stitch markers.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are beautiful .


I thought so too, My hubby Stu came with me when I bought them and said put them, back you need to have all pearl buttons or it won't match everything.
We argued, as you do, and a woman beside me remarked to him, She knows what she's doing, butt out! We had a good laugh over it that's for sure. So glad I stuck to my guns on this choice. He agrees with me they do look super on the dress, now he's seen it finished.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just caught up. Made it to the barbecue and had a great time. All my brownies were gobbled up. Didnt even get one.????

Tessadale so happy to see you back. ????

Just finished sewing in ends. Ta da.????

Off to bed.????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Does seem like a long time since she went . She will have grown too , what breed of dog is kimber Bonnie ?


Chocolate Lab. My DH is really not impressed that DS sent her away, he felt he could train her fir bird hunting just fine but it's DSs dog, we were just convenient babysitters!????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan cute little dress & lovely buttons.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Chocolate Lab. My DH is really not impressed that DS sent her away, he felt he could train her fir bird hunting just fine but it's DSs dog, we were just convenient babysitters!????


I Dont think I would have been impressed either . Thought she was a lab but when you said she was training to be a hunting dog thought I was wrong .


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> I'm in my PJs now so I don't think you need a picture of that! We're meeting up for a family lunch tomorrow as it's youngest DDs 50th birthday so I'm hoping to get some pictures then and I'll be sure and take plenty while I'm away. I won't get to post them till I get back as I'm not taking my laptop and I'm not clever enough to post them from my phone.


Hope you have a wonderful trip.

Spent 2 hours on the phone with the internet guy today (well over an hour with him and th rest hanging on). He finally decided it was a dead modem so David has got one and will try getting things going when he gets home I guess. Currently out doing a little for now until my Monday knitting group arrive at the community centre.

Elizabeth has had a progressive 24 hours- she started dragging herself forwards this morning-why not wait to do that until you an stand up unsupported?. We had given up and decided she was going to go straight to walking but she clearly changed her mind. I suspect she will be quickly very active and not able to be left unattended now unless in a safe place.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My darling Bronwen is too busy quilting at lunchtime to go to the Post Office, but I'd have to acknowledge she is a master of her art! I'll be lucky if I get my birthday present by Christmas!!!!!!
> 
> Plus a funny from Siouxann


Very nice quilting. Sorry to hear you havent received a birthday present as yet. Hugs


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne, fantastic to hear from you. Oops jar sound like a great idea! LOL. So glad your health issues are behind you now. Gosh 4am is very early to start your day but as you say if thats when you have peace and time on your own then it works well for you. :sm24: 

Hope to have to with us more often now..... :sm11: Big Hugs. You have had a tough year so far.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Reading this lying at the side of the pool....but in the shade as I'm still milk bottle white! Thank you for all the birthday wishes, I had a really nice day. Lots of great photos this week & nice to see Marianne & Tessadale back with us. Here are some more photos to keep Julie busy! (Thanks again for doing this week for me Julie!)
Wow, didn't realise the one of me was so big....in every way! :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Nice to hear from you Marianne, and happy to hear you are on the mend. Be proud of yourself for your determination to take care of yourself - eating well and exercising. 14 lbs gone must feel great! Go girl!


Oops (pun intended!) I meant to congratulate you on your weight loss. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Very nice quilting. Sorry to hear you havent received a birthday present as yet. Hugs


Thanks Cathy- she went a bit on the defensive when I asked her!!!!!

Hugs for you, too.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> ....
> I was smart today, made him a fried spam and cheese sandwich for lunch so he wasn't *ravished* at dinner. lol


....he wishes!

:sm09: :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My oldest turned 32 in July


My baby turned 35 in April! Here he is with Caitlin - I can just hear her saying, "Daadee!" - very much a Daddy's girl.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Really can tell you put a lot of work into the yard. Looks very nice.


Poledra65 said:


> Well, we've gotten the yard as finished as we can until I get more supplies, but at least we only need to do the walk be the house and then from the corner of the porch to the corner of the house on the side with the brick wall. I'm tired, but I love it. It decided to rain when we were almost done, and boy did it rain, but when it stopped we finished up. Now to revive the grass.
> Oops put the same pic twice, don't know how I did that. :sm12:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful car Joan.


mrsvette said:


> Issues with cell pics - sorry
> '08 Z06 known as Beast 730 horsepower


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Boy you and your DH worked yourselves to the bone in the yard it sounds like! Good job! Now, can you come do my yard?
> 
> Stone floor will be coming but will probably take a couple of months to get the finances ready. But did that stop me from my big purchase yesterday??? Nope...am getting rid of all the recliners (3) and ordered a another leather sofa matching the one I have and will reupholster the storage ottoman I have. Sofa to be delivered Wed. So excited! I just can't stand the cluttered feel in the living room and all the recliners look worn out. Took advantage of a huge sale for Labor day and it went on my store account w/no interest. Our living room is really big so it will easily hold the pair of sofas.


 :sm24: Sounds great!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I used the wrong code but still only 3.50. Dumbie me....didn't notice your code post. Thank you! Doubt I'll join the workshop now but do love the pattern. Nice that the workshops are always there.

Finished all but the edging on the afghan I've been working on. Will/Should be able to get the edging done sometime today. One Christmas gift down; will start on one of the mermaid tail blankets next. Wish me luck!


Bonnie7591 said:


> If you get it by tomorrow it only costs $1 for the workshop. I'll have to find you the code but here's the pattern.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/a-joyful-wrap
> 
> Use code AJoyfulCowl to get for $1


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We also keep our doors locked. If DH is here during the day the one door may be unlocked but if it is just me or me and DD the doors are locked. Not silly at all Kiwifrau.


kiwifrau said:


> Oh dear, oh dear! So many people laugh at me, yes me,,,,, that I lock and keep locked all my doors at all times....
> Yes, call me a ninny or whatever but one never knows what or whomever is outside lurking on old folks.
> So Julie doesn't matter what time of the day or night please keep your doors locked. Especially in the City. Yes I would like to believe I could trust EVERYONE, unfortunately I can't. Please make a habit TO LOCK YOUR DOORS AT ALL TIMES.
> At times I wish we lived back in 50's- 60's when we could leave our doors unlocked, not anymore today.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It's looking good Julie . I really like the red colour


Me too! :sm11:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Since Julie shared the lovely quilt that Bronwen did I'll show you one I made about 14 years ago when I was first learning to quilt. It was done for my oldest DGS when he was a little boy. He loved the movie Iron Giant so I decided to create an Iron Giant quilt for him. You can't really see the actual quilting in the picture. It is very simple but boy did he love it. You can see their cat does too! DGS is 19 closing in on 20 now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It turned out quite lovely Fan. And I adore the color and flowers.


Fan said:


> Hi everyone I've been reading along, and resting up with this sore ear problem.
> Here is my little crochet baby dress all finished, booties and bonnet yet to be done. The back buttons are shaped like roses.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This made me chuckle. My DH from time to time thinks he is the "fashion police". This happens usually when we watch somethinglike the academy awards on tv.



Fan said:


> I thought so too, My hubby Stu came with me when I bought them and said put them, back you need to have all pearl buttons or it won't match everything.
> We argued, as you do, and a woman beside me remarked to him, She knows what she's doing, butt out! We had a good laugh over it that's for sure. So glad I stuck to my guns on this choice. He agrees with me they do look super on the dress, now he's seen it finished.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Really! To add (Sonya had asked) Sydney has gotten much, much better when it comes to the furniture. Alice chews on pieces of wood/sticks she bring into the house or snatches from the firewood pile.


LOL Good to hear that Sydney isnt likely to eat the couch! :sm16:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> Julie, thanks for the start, don't worry about a few spare letters,makes those of us who are not so good at this feel more at home. Give my love to Sam, and to Ringo, he looks so happy lying there. It feels good to be on KTP again, I hope at least some of you remember me. God Bless, I'll talk again soon, in the meantime you are all in my prayers
> 
> Tessadele.


Well yes of course we remember you! Welcome back. :sm11:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely beach area Kate and an even more lovely lady. Certainly don't look 64...much younger. I'll be 64 in Dec. I know you are having a wonderful time.



KateB said:


> Reading this lying at the side of the pool....but in the shade as I'm still milk bottle white! Thank you for all the birthday wishes, I had a really nice day. Lots of great photos this week & nice to see Marianne & Tessadale back with us. Here are some more photos to keep Julie busy! (Thanks again for doing this week for me Julie!)
> Wow, didn't realise the one of me was so big....in every way! :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

mrsvette said:


> Issues with cell pics - sorry
> '08 Z06 known as Beast 730 horsepower


VERY nice! :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your son is quite handsome. Must take after his mom and Caitlin sure is growing fast.


KateB said:


> My baby turned 35 in April! Here he is with Caitlin - I can just hear her saying, "Daadee!" - very much a Daddy's girl.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Couldn't sleep so I've been awake since 4 and up since 5:30. Having crazy itching on back of hands again. Think I remembered to take my zyrtec (OTC allergy med) last night but took another when I got up. Hands have quit itching but feel a little sick to my stomach. Think I'll go lie back down. TTYL.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh dear, oh dear! So many people laugh at me, yes me,,,,, that I lock and keep locked all my doors at all times....
> Yes, call me a ninny or whatever but one never knows what or whomever is outside lurking on old folks.
> So Julie doesn't matter what time of the day or night please keep your doors locked. Especially in the City. Yes I would like to believe I could trust EVERYONE, unfortunately I can't. Please make a habit TO LOCK YOUR DOORS AT ALL TIMES.
> At times I wish we lived back in 50's- 60's when we could leave our doors unlocked, not anymore today.


I also keep my doors locked always always. Too much crime around these days. I am lucky that I have lockable screen doors front and back though so can let air in but still be locked if I am home. We have had a lot of crime here lately... nothing in my street.... yet. But many cars and houses broken into daily and mostly by teens 12 - 18 years old!! Our judges seem to just continually keep letting them go with community hours... I believe we need a strict boot camp in this country.

Take care Julie....


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fancy vehicles! Were they totally destroyed by the flood waters?


Unfortunately yes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I used the wrong code but still only 3.50. Dumbie me....didn't notice your code post. Thank you! Doubt I'll join the workshop now but do love the pattern. Nice that the workshops are always there.
> 
> Finished all but the edging on the afghan I've been working on. Will/Should be able to get the edging done sometime today. One Christmas gift down; will start on one of the mermaid tail blankets next. Wish me luck!


*LUCK !*


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> It looks so great, I posted pics of what we've done so far, I'll post again after we finish the last two areas, and then in the spring when we plant it all. Oh Lord, now I need a flower budget come spring. :sm06: Hadn't thought of that previously, I guess if you put in borders you really need to plant in them. :sm16:


You have done a lot of work! Keep enjoying... :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Me too! :sm11:


Thanks Cathy! :sm24: (re: the red Gansey)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Since Julie shared the lovely quilt that Bronwen did I'll show you one I made about 14 years ago when I was first learning to quilt. It was done for my oldest DGS when he was a little boy. He loved the movie Iron Giant so I decided to create an Iron Giant quilt for him. You can't really see the actual quilting in the picture. It is very simple but boy did he love it. You can see their cat does too! DGS is 19 closing in on 20 now.


It is very boyish, Gwen!!!!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I usually do, but I had let Ringo run for a bit- and because I was busy knitting, and watching the news, didn't get straight up, when he came back in- it was a nasty feeling being unable to react, especially with that dream.


I can well imagine that awful feeling. Spooked. Take care Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I also keep my doors locked always always. Too much crime around these days. I am lucky that I have lockable screen doors front and back though so can let air in but still be locked if I am home. We have had a lot of crime here lately... nothing in my street.... yet. But many cars and houses broken into daily and mostly by teens 12 - 18 years old!! Our judges seem to just continually keep letting them go with community hours... I believe we need a strict boot camp in this country.
> 
> Take care Julie....


Thanks for your concern, Cathy. Likewise here it often is youngsters. Not sure about what sort of sentences they are getting, but I know there is apparently a very low rate of solving 'who dunnit'.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I can well imagine that awful feeling. Spooked. Take care Julie.


I was a lot more careful, this evening, you can be sure!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone I've been reading along, and resting up with this sore ear problem.
> Here is my little crochet baby dress all finished, booties and bonnet yet to be done. The back buttons are shaped like roses.


Aaw very cute!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Hope you have a wonderful trip.
> 
> Spent 2 hours on the phone with the internet guy today (well over an hour with him and th rest hanging on). He finally decided it was a dead modem so David has got one and will try getting things going when he gets home I guess. Currently out doing a little for now until my Monday knitting group arrive at the community centre.
> 
> Elizabeth has had a progressive 24 hours- she started dragging herself forwards this morning-why not wait to do that until you an stand up unsupported?. We had given up and decided she was going to go straight to walking but she clearly changed her mind. I suspect she will be quickly very active and not able to be left unattended now unless in a safe place.


Oh wow there will be no stopping her now! :sm11:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Fan, the lavender dress is adorable! 

Spent the day at the lake yesterday all by myself; it was heaven!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Reading this lying at the side of the pool....but in the shade as I'm still milk bottle white! Thank you for all the birthday wishes, I had a really nice day. Lots of great photos this week & nice to see Marianne & Tessadale back with us. Here are some more photos to keep Julie busy! (Thanks again for doing this week for me Julie!)
> Wow, didn't realise the one of me was so big....in every way! :sm06: :sm09:


You look fabulous. I am glad you are enjoying your holiday! :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> My baby turned 35 in April! Here he is with Caitlin - I can just hear her saying, "Daadee!" - very much a Daddy's girl.


Lovely photo... wow Caitlin is growing up. She is just gorgeous. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Since Julie shared the lovely quilt that Bronwen did I'll show you one I made about 14 years ago when I was first learning to quilt. It was done for my oldest DGS when he was a little boy. He loved the movie Iron Giant so I decided to create an Iron Giant quilt for him. You can't really see the actual quilting in the picture. It is very simple but boy did he love it. You can see their cat does too! DGS is 19 closing in on 20 now.


Very cool! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was a lot more careful, this evening, you can be sure!


Good to hear. I hope you sleep well. :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good to hear. I hope you sleep well. :sm11:


 :sm24: Just heading off to bed, now!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> My baby turned 35 in April! Here he is with Caitlin - I can just hear her saying, "Daadee!" - very much a Daddy's girl.


What a gorgeous family Kate. That photo is just so precious.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Reading this lying at the side of the pool....but in the shade as I'm still milk bottle white! Thank you for all the birthday wishes, I had a really nice day. Lots of great photos this week & nice to see Marianne & Tessadale back with us. Here are some more photos to keep Julie busy! (Thanks again for doing this week for me Julie!)
> Wow, didn't realise the one of me was so big....in every way! :sm06: :sm09:


You have a wonderful view and the photo of you is quite lovely, not big in every way at all. Looks like a perfect vacation with lovely weather. Glad you are careful of the sun. That sure could ruin a lovely time to get burned. ENJOY Birthday Girl. A young looking 64 I might add.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, your landscaping looks great. Must feel so good to have it done.p
> 
> Sonja, anther cute hat & booties, I really must try those booties, I NEED more time for crafts????????
> 
> ...


What a lot of work Bonnie! And here I was so glad that I roasted my few tomatoes from the CSA. Great job and you will sure enjoy them in the coming months. It seems you may be fairly independent of the grocery store.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Kaye, slaw can also be made with onions, green peppers, whatever and a dressing made of oil, vinegar, sugar or preferred substitute, salt and pepper . Everything to taste and amount of veggies used. If you use vegetable or canola oil instead of olive oil, it won't solidify when refrigerated.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Have any of you made a slaw using a gelatin?

http://chickensintheroad.com/farm-bell-recipes/georgias-stay-crisp-cole-slaw-salad/

My sister made it for us one time and I've never forgotten it. I've never made it, but now that I'm remembering it, may do so to go along with the BBQ ribs today.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My oldest turned 32 in July


And, mine turned 40 in June.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> ....he wishes!
> 
> :sm09: :sm09:


Made me smile when I read it too


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Personally, I haven't heard anything from her since the morning she left before we'd finished cleaning up after lunch. That was more than a month ago. Some days it's a little scary re getting everything organized and sequenced to bring food up to temp or completion in time to serve. Usually we are a few minutes early--even when there are a number of items needing to be prepped from scratch. Men from the sober houses are finding reasons to be in house totally unexpectedly to help serve/prep/whatever, at least once a week these days.
> 
> I've been baking and prepping foodstuffs for tomorrow's cookout/picnic. I didn't discover until about 9:30pm that the only butterscotch pudding I had in the house was not instant. It's going to be a bit of a rush to get Tim's banana scotch pie done and cooled before I leave for Elm tomorrow.
> 
> ...


You work so hard and with so much love for the people at the Elm. It will be a glorious day for all to feel the sense of community and I hope you have the beautiful weather that we are having today so that everyone who is able to comes to enjoy it. God bless all of you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone I've been reading along, and resting up with this sore ear problem.
> Here is my little crochet baby dress all finished, booties and bonnet yet to be done. The back buttons are shaped like roses.


Very pretty.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Reading this lying at the side of the pool....but in the shade as I'm still milk bottle white! Thank you for all the birthday wishes, I had a really nice day. Lots of great photos this week & nice to see Marianne & Tessadale back with us. Here are some more photos to keep Julie busy! (Thanks again for doing this week for me Julie!)
> Wow, didn't realise the one of me was so big....in every way! :sm06: :sm09:


You look lovely Kate I would never have guessed you were 64 I'm being polite and not going to finish the joke ????
Joking aside I think you look younger than 64 you must have good genes 
Beautiful picture of your baby with his baby . Her hair has got a lot lighter than it was


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Since Julie shared the lovely quilt that Bronwen did I'll show you one I made about 14 years ago when I was first learning to quilt. It was done for my oldest DGS when he was a little boy. He loved the movie Iron Giant so I decided to create an Iron Giant quilt for him. You can't really see the actual quilting in the picture. It is very simple but boy did he love it. You can see their cat does too! DGS is 19 closing in on 20 now.


What a fantastic quilt Gwen I can see why your grandson would have loved it


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Reading this lying at the side of the pool....but in the shade as I'm still milk bottle white! Thank you for all the birthday wishes, I had a really nice day. Lots of great photos this week & nice to see Marianne & Tessadale back with us. Here are some more photos to keep Julie busy! (Thanks again for doing this week for me Julie!)
> Wow, didn't realise the one of me was so big....in every way! :sm06: :sm09:


That looks like a great place to vacation!!! You look lovely (as usual!).


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> My baby turned 35 in April! Here he is with Caitlin - I can just hear her saying, "Daadee!" - very much a Daddy's girl.


Very handsome son and darling Caitlin!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

mrsvette said:


> Saddest day when both Vettes and FX45 towed away after Sandy


That must have been a very sad day, Joan. But you weathered a terrible storm and that is a very good thing. I recently saw a news story describing how many homeowners were still waiting for their Sandy damage to be repaired because the NY govt has mismanaged the funds and regulations are so cumbersome. That is far too long to wait. I hope your experience was not so frustrating.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Welcome back, Tessa!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> And, mine turned 40 in June.


It really is something as our children age, but we don't. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

Mine turns 48 this year. I've been telling him for quite a while now that he is older than I think I am. :sm17:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

That would be a perfect name for that character!


machriste said:


> I once knew a man named Dyce Millard (he is no longer living, so I think I'm OK posting it.). I thought it was a perfect name for a gambler in a novel that took place on a Mississippi River boat.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Kaye!


Poledra65 said:


> That's very pretty. Happy early birthday to your dd. I'm still trying to figure out how my son could possibly be 31 almost 32 already.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> No dear, never for me- she has done them for her 'grandchildren' SIL's other children have nearly all married and produced. This is for my Grandson.


I was sure that was your birthday present. :sm06: :sm03:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9am here and I have caught up. 

No matter where I have lived, on my own or with Greg. My door us always locked. No matter what time of day. I feel very unsettled if the door is left unlocked. 

Kate so happy you are enjoying yourself. You are not big in every way. You look fantastic.???? 

1 more day and Gage goes back to school. I am excited yet sad. He has been my sidekick all summer long but at the same time I am ready to have my days to myself again. 

Off I go for now. See you all later.????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> In my opinion Bonnie she does absolutely brilliant work- she won the award in her Quilting Guild for Outstanding First Quilt. Certainly when it gets there I will ask permission to show you all.


That would be great!!!! Look forward to seeing it.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Maybe the men are coming to help more, because the one with the negative messages and attitude is no longer there! Your food sounds wonderful. Do you ask local churches to come in to help? One of our local Christian missions welcomes volunteer groups to serve every meal and they seem to always have the jobs filled. 11 women co-workers and I volunteer a few times a year and it is always a good experience. We serve and clean up the kitchen at the end...under direction of mission staff. Your meals always sound very tasty.


jheiens said:


> Personally, I haven't heard anything from her since the morning she left before we'd finished cleaning up after lunch. That was more than a month ago. Some days it's a little scary re getting everything organized and sequenced to bring food up to temp or completion in time to serve. Usually we are a few minutes early--even when there are a number of items needing to be prepped from scratch. Men from the sober houses are finding reasons to be in house totally unexpectedly to help serve/prep/whatever, at least once a week these days.
> 
> I've been baking and prepping foodstuffs for tomorrow's cookout/picnic. I didn't discover until about 9:30pm that the only butterscotch pudding I had in the house was not instant. It's going to be a bit of a rush to get Tim's banana scotch pie done and cooled before I leave for Elm tomorrow.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Very pretty, Fan. I am sorry your ear is still troubling you.


Fan said:


> Hi everyone I've been reading along, and resting up with this sore ear problem.
> Here is my little crochet baby dress all finished, booties and bonnet yet to be done. The back buttons are shaped like roses.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Kate, you look beautiful! And what a lovely place to vacation!


KateB said:


> Reading this lying at the side of the pool....but in the shade as I'm still milk bottle white! Thank you for all the birthday wishes, I had a really nice day. Lots of great photos this week & nice to see Marianne & Tessadale back with us. Here are some more photos to keep Julie busy! (Thanks again for doing this week for me Julie!)
> Wow, didn't realise the one of me was so big....in every way! :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: He has had many health scares in his life- one of the worst being the Scarlet Fever at about 6 years, mum helped him develop resilience, and even at about age 4 he could put in a good day's work planting out on hands and knees in the Market Garden at Balmaha.
> 
> Hopefully Sam will improve quickly with all our combined prayers and positive thoughts.


I'm wondering if his heart problem is a result of the Scarlet Fever. I remember a neighbor in northern Ontario whose daughter had scarlet fever and died as a result of damage done to the heart. Now with antibiotics, that generally doesn't happen.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

pacer said:


> I am so happy for you to be getting your new home before the holidays. I hope the home works better for both of you. Will you still be in the same general area so that you are close to doctors and stores?


We are moving to the next town over. It is about 15 miles away so yes, we will be close to doctors, etc. We will be located about a miles from a small mall so will do most of our shopping there. Texas is rather spread out for 15 miles is rather close. I have already put out the word that I want to do Thanksgiving dinner in our new home. It gives me a goal for getting unpacked and arranged. I am excited.
\


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Very cute!


Gweniepooh said:


> Since Julie shared the lovely quilt that Bronwen did I'll show you one I made about 14 years ago when I was first learning to quilt. It was done for my oldest DGS when he was a little boy. He loved the movie Iron Giant so I decided to create an Iron Giant quilt for him. You can't really see the actual quilting in the picture. It is very simple but boy did he love it. You can see their cat does too! DGS is 19 closing in on 20 now.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Maybe the men are coming to help more, because the one with the negative messages and attitude is no longer there! Your food sounds wonderful. Do you ask local churches to come in to help? One of our local Christian missions welcomes volunteer groups to serve every meal and they seem to always have the jobs filled. 11 women co-workers and I volunteer a few times a year and it is always a good experience. We serve and clean up the kitchen at the end...under direction of mission staff. Your meals always sound very tasty.


It sounds like your life is pretty much one of service every single day. Big Hugs Joy as you carry out all of these tasks to make sure others are taken care of.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I like that approach, Daralene!


Cashmeregma said:


> It really is something as our children age, but we don't. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Mine turns 48 this year. I've been telling him for quite a while now that he is older than I think I am. :sm17:


 :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanksgiving will be a great time to celebrate your new home!


Railyn said:


> We are moving to the next town over. It is about 15 miles away so yes, we will be close to doctors, etc. We will be located about a miles from a small mall so will do most of our shopping there. Texas is rather spread out for 15 miles is rather close. I have already put out the word that I want to do Thanksgiving dinner in our new home. It gives me a goal for getting unpacked and arranged. I am excited.
> \


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks to all sharing photos! We have such talent and skill here.

Happy belated, Kate. You're beautiful and glad you're enjoying the holiday.

I did some sewing yesterday again. I seem to be doing a lot but not getting much done...lots of scrap pieces to try and arrange. At least the stash is somewhat reduced by all this and puts things at the next step in the process (if I ever get there, ha).

Have we had word on Sam?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is what I ve been up to . A quick project while I have a break from the A line cardigan/ coat I'm knitting which seems to be taking forever and I'm trying to find a nice beret/ tam to go with it but I have a picture in my head of what I want and cannot find a pattern anywhere


That's adorable!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Julie, thanks for the start, don't worry about a few spare letters,makes those of us who are not so good at this feel more at home. Give my love to Sam, and to Ringo, he looks so happy lying there. It feels good to be on KTP again, I hope at least some of you remember me. God Bless, I'll talk again soon, in the meantime you are all in my prayers
> 
> Tessadele.


Hi Tessadele, welcome back!! We've missed you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Lots of work! Great job! Here's something for David.
> Our '03 Z06 Corvette


Those are fantastic, I saved them to show him when he gets home.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I was sure that was your birthday present. :sm06: :sm03:


She did make me a photo album cover, a long time ago, with the LEFT OVER squares from DGD's baby cot sized one. No this one is definitely for her son, (DGS) -a seasons themed quilt for his bed. I think my present is a voucher. I just hope it comes before it expires!!!!!!!! :sm17:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Issues with cell pics - sorry
> '08 Z06 known as Beast 730 horsepower


They are both beautiful cars I love the license plate on this one. lol


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Here are the photos of front and back for the circle vest--not great photos, just quick shots, but I hope it gives you an idea (please ignore the messy shelf in the background!).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9am here and I have caught up.
> 
> No matter where I have lived, on my own or with Greg. My door us always locked. No matter what time of day. I feel very unsettled if the door is left unlocked.
> 
> ...


And I guess by now, not so much as a day- but you are quite gifted at keeping yourself busy Ms Knitting Ninja! :sm20:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That would be great!!!! Look forward to seeing it.


I have no idea when that will be!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm wondering if his heart problem is a result of the Scarlet Fever. I remember a neighbor in northern Ontario whose daughter had scarlet fever and died as a result of damage done to the heart. Now with antibiotics, that generally doesn't happen.


Yes, Daralene, it almost certainly is the start of many of his medical problems- he barely survived and was nearly 2 months in hospital in Bannockburn. I seem to recall his temperature had soared to 104*F. I well recall Mum's panic when she realised that. Just before antibiotics became generally available.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks to all sharing photos! We have such talent and skill here.
> 
> Happy belated, Kate. You're beautiful and glad you're enjoying the holiday.
> 
> ...


Not to my knowledge.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

oneapril said:


> That must have been a very sad day, Joan. But you weathered a terrible storm and that is a very good thing. I recently saw a news story describing how many homeowners were still waiting for their Sandy damage to be repaired because the NY govt has mismanaged the funds and regulations are so cumbersome. That is far too long to wait. I hope your experience was not so frustrating.


Got hardly anything back from house insurance and FEMA. Spent a fortune on house repairs. DH got sick in December. January repairs started and took forever. He passed away before work completed. Have friends still waiting for completion. My area wasn't considered a flood zone but after Sandy is. Glad I'm out of there. Lovely morning and going out for a ride with Jimmy. He has the need for speed! Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Got hardly anything back from house insurance and FEMA. Spent a fortune on house repairs. DH got sick in December. January repairs started and took forever. He passed away before work completed. Have friends still waiting for completion. My area wasn't considered a flood zone but after Sandy is. Glad I'm out of there. Lovely morning and going out for a ride with Jimmy. He has the need for speed! Have a wonderful day!


Do enjoy your outing!
Sandy took a major toll on so many.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Julie how are you feeling? You are so talented with beautiful knitting. Your daughter is gifted too. I never attempted appliqué but have great admiration for those who do! Noisy morning with gardeners out and about. Guess mine will show up while out. Take care of yourself and sleep well!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> Julie, thanks for the start, don't worry about a few spare letters,makes those of us who are not so good at this feel more at home. Give my love to Sam, and to Ringo, he looks so happy lying there. It feels good to be on KTP again, I hope at least some of you remember me. God Bless, I'll talk again soon, in the meantime you are all in my prayers
> 
> Tessadele.


Of course we remember you, and it's lovely to have you back with us.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Julie how are you feeling? You are so talented with beautiful knitting. Your daughter is gifted too. I never attempted appliqué but have great admiration for those who do! Noisy morning with gardeners out and about. Guess mine will show up while out. Take care of yourself and sleep well!


I am good, Joan thanks, just a very minor nasal congestion now. Bronwen outstrips her mother in many areas. I am waiting for 3 a.m., when I will do my banking- then I will be able to rest again!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

mrsvette said:


> Issues with cell pics - sorry
> '08 Z06 known as Beast 730 horsepower


Love the registration! Cars not bad either!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

TNS said:


> Love the registration! Cars not bad either!


The license plates were my idea. The beast was from a line from original Miami Vice TV series.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> That's very pretty. Happy early birthday to your dd. I'm still trying to figure out how my son could possibly be 31 almost 32 already.


Well, the youngsters double their age more often than we do :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, sweet dress.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Reading this lying at the side of the pool....but in the shade as I'm still milk bottle white! Thank you for all the birthday wishes, I had a really nice day. Lots of great photos this week & nice to see Marianne & Tessadale back with us. Here are some more photos to keep Julie busy! (Thanks again for doing this week for me Julie!)
> Wow, didn't realise the one of me was so big....in every way! :sm06: :sm09:


What a beautiful place for a vacation. You look great, I love your dress. Are you laying about on the beach or do you travel around the area?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> ....he wishes!
> 
> :sm09: :sm09:


Don't they all????????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> My baby turned 35 in April! Here he is with Caitlin - I can just hear her saying, "Daadee!" - very much a Daddy's girl.


What a cute photo, both look so happy. Caitlin is getting so big already


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, thank you for sharing pics. You look so pretty.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Couldn't sleep so I've been awake since 4 and up since 5:30. Having crazy itching on back of hands again. Think I remembered to take my zyrtec (OTC allergy med) last night but took another when I got up. Hands have quit itching but feel a little sick to my stomach. Think I'll go lie back down. TTYL.


Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No worries, Julie, thanks for starting us off. Great photo if Ringo. Don't stress over the recipes, etc. 2:30 is way to early to be up.
> 
> Sonja, I'm glad your done with the antibiotics, hope your tasting returns to normal soon.
> I hope your DSs appointment went well, how's he doing.
> ...


Julie, you are doing a fine job getting us started while Sam is having a holiday, and an unfortunate stay at the spa, to go with it.

Margaret and Kate, thank you also for your usual great job.

Bonnie hope you like the salad. Pretty morning glories. DGS looks ready for school!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I also keep my doors locked always always. Too much crime around these days. I am lucky that I have lockable screen doors front and back though so can let air in but still be locked if I am home. We have had a lot of crime here lately... nothing in my street.... yet. But many cars and houses broken into daily and mostly by teens 12 - 18 years old!! Our judges seem to just continually keep letting them go with community hours... I believe we need a strict boot camp in this country.
> 
> Take care Julie....


I agree, needs to be more consequences. I just saw on the news about a young guy 19 yrs, who raped a girl who was unconscious ( yes she shouldn't have been drunk or whatever also) & he just got 3 months jail time! & they were complaining poor him he has to be on the sex crimes registry for the rest of his life! Maybe a few more will think twice but 3 months, really!!
Here it seems the police hardly look for stolen property, much more concerned about seat belts & a driver who had a second drink- not that I want anyone driving drunk but it seems they never catch the ones who drive drunk all the time, just sit outside the bar or a dance & get the ones who are barely over & thought they were OK.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> Sad news first, Aunt pased last night.
> 2ndly, niece did go in for operation, but was not able to be done via catheta, but they did manage to open the artery up a bit more, think it had narrowed because of valve. Niece now faces open heart surgery in new year.
> 
> ...


Heather, sending sympathy, hugs and prayers. Sorry to hear your aunt has passed. Prayers continue for your niece. Don't blow away while at market.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Gorgeous colourful flowers Bonnie, love the deep purple one especially.
> I'm busy crocheting a little dress hat and booties for the baby, will need to visit Spotlight again for some buttons and ribbon on completion.
> Taking it easy this afternoon, have a nasty ear infection, so have been to emergency clinic for drops and antibiotic to clear it up. The doctor said I'm very healthy and fit for my age which was good to know, so should be better soon I hope.


Hope the ear is feeling better by now.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> What a lot of work Bonnie! And here I was so glad that I roasted my few tomatoes from the CSA. Great job and you will sure enjoy them in the coming months. It seems you may be fairly independent of the grocery store.


Yes,except for milk, butter & eggs I could probably get by for quite a while without needing anything. My garden & the guys hunting & fishing provide for us quite well but I'm not getting a milk cow or chickens anytime soon????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Have any of you made a slaw using a gelatin?
> 
> http://chickensintheroad.com/farm-bell-recipes/georgias-stay-crisp-cole-slaw-salad/
> 
> My sister made it for us one time and I've never forgotten it. I've never made it, but now that I'm remembering it, may do so to go along with the BBQ ribs today.


That is nearly the same recipe I made but no gelatin in mine I wonder what the gelatin is supposed to do?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Off for our walk!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I just lost a post so I won't bore your with details but I am pleased to tell you that we closed on our mobile home today. Should be ready to move within a month or 6 weeks, We are so thankful.
> 
> Sorry that Sam is ill. Do get well quickly.
> 
> ...


That is great news! Enjoy your new home. Hope all of your tote bags sell well for you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful plants Bonnie and very handsome grandson glad he was eager to get to school
> The hospital appointment was a bit upsetting as they were taking out his line , just making it more final and all the waiting about wore him out but he was a lot more alert on the afternoon after a rest


Sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Need to spend today packing and getting the house ready to leave. My BIL is taking us up to the airport tomorrow at 5am....hopefully I'll manage to sleep beforehand! I don't know what the situation is at the hotel re wi-fi, so I may not be on here much over the next 10 days, but I will still be thinking of you all (especially Sam) and I'm sure I'll find an internet cafe or something if I'm stuck.


Wishing you a safe and enjoyable trip!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here are the photos of front and back for the circle vest--not great photos, just quick shots, but I hope it gives you an idea (please ignore the messy shelf in the background!).


That looks great, you sure got it done quickly. I saw a child's one the other day on KP- l like the new "newest pictures" function as I don't ha to look at all the posts to see things, anyway that one was for little kids up to size 4, I may go in search of one that has size 6 to do for GD


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh golly, I have been busy reading and posting on the other TP not even realising that we are on a new one!!
> 
> Anyway here I am now. Thank you Julie for starting us off again and thanks ladies for the Summary.
> 
> ...


My sympathy for you and your friend's family.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I think (((((((((hugs for all of us))))))) and a special ((((((((hug for Sam)))))))) are what's needed this week.


I agree. I'm in!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sam had acknowledged Heidi did not want him to travel, but he can be very determined. My prayers are centering on him being able to travel home safely as soon as possible.
> 
> It really was great to hear they are discharging my brother- it was seriously 'touch and go' for so long.


I know Heidi didn't want Sam to go. I was there during one of those discussions! Sending prayers for him daily.

I am so pleased to hear Alastair has been discharged! He is also in my daily prayers.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Got hardly anything back from house insurance and FEMA. Spent a fortune on house repairs. DH got sick in December. January repairs started and took forever. He passed away before work completed. Have friends still waiting for completion. My area wasn't considered a flood zone but after Sandy is. Glad I'm out of there. Lovely morning and going out for a ride with Jimmy. He has the need for speed! Have a wonderful day!


It really makes me angry that we pay for insurance & rates go up every year but when someone tries to collect they try every dirty trick they can to keep from giving you what you have paid for! About 10 yrs ago there was a big fire at Turtle Lake, about 20 miles east of us.(those who are my Facebook friends, I shared a video of this beautiful area) a fool was using a scraper to clear a fence line when it was tinder dry & the fire got away & burned about 30-40 cabins & houses. Some people were years getting their money so they could rebuild or fix.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It really makes me angry that we pay for insurance & rates go up every year but when someone tries to collect they try every dirty trick they can to keep from giving you what you have paid for! About 10 yrs ago there was a big fire at Turtle Lake, about 20 miles east of us.(those who are my Facebook friends, I shared a video of this beautiful area) a fool was using a scraper to clear a fence line when it was tinder dry & the fire got away & burned about 30-40 cabins & houses. Some people were years getting their money so they could rebuild or fix.


That's terrible and also so true about raising prices. Here in FL my house is more than double in size than NY and paying less than half including FEMA policy. Best thing I did was move!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That is nearly the same recipe I made but no gelatin in mine I wonder what the gelatin is supposed to do?


I'm not sure, but I'll let you know. I remember that my sister said that it stayed forever in the refrigerator without getting wilted & soggy. I does create a different texture to the dressing too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaret, I can't believe Elizabeth is old enough to be mobile already, seems she was just born.

Gwen, cute quilt,GS must have been thrilled. I sent a couple of hrs last night working on the mermaid tail, I finished the 1st 3 skeins of yarn, I think I will make the tail next, then I can work on the body til I run out of yarn & see if it's long enough or if I will have to search out more yarn. My niece is .13 & already taller than me ( OK so I'm Vertically challenged ????????) So I want to make it long enough to be used a few years.

Well, we had white frost this morning but the flowers by th back door still look OK. I'm sure the cucumbers & tomatoes are toast after this one. I think I'll go see if there are sme small tomatoes I missed that are still OK, I allays use the stragglers to make mincemeat.
Well, better get off my butt & clean up the house this morning, it always looks like a bomb went off after the GKs have been here for a few days????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Do hope cramp is better and you got some sleep. I've found a glass of tonic water before bed helps. Doesn't taste that terrific-should add some gin as it would help me sleep better! Lol! You'll get the issue sorted out! Take care and a big hug!


It is the quinine in the tonic water that helps the leg cramps. Magnesium and potassium supplements would also help a lot.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Gwen! I did not want Sam to be worrying about the KTP. We all want our Sam back in the pink as he would put it.
> Yes it is a huge relief about Alastair, one determined person!


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Tried to find the elusive animal that keeps eating socks but to no avail , was attacked by the duvet monster but managed to finish the mission ????


Glad you survived! 
:sm09: :


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I believe in pet Heaven, wonder if there is a sock Heaven. LOL. If so, there sure are a lot of them there. With the new washer I have, we never lose a sock, so I'm wondering if there was a way for them to escape in the old washer hoses. Can't you just see a movie about the socks all wanting to escape and not be stuck under our feet. They send out one of their own to later show them the way...now maybe there is a sock beach somewhere and they are all sunning waiting for their match to join them.


I heard from a repair man years ago that the socks somehow get lost between the washer drum and the machine. He would have to take one apart and find lots of socks!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Daralene love your sense of humour, it sounds like the perfect plot for a blockbuster Pixar cartoon movie lol!


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> > No worries, Julie, thanks for starting us off. Great photo if Ringo. Don't stress over the recipes, etc. 2:30 is way to early to be up.
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Lovely weather here today. I'm reading all about earthquake shocks and aftershocks from Texas to Iowa and part of Illinois. None here, but that must have been quite the under ground tremor - although I'm happy to hear that there hasn't been widespread damage. Among the earthquakes, hurricanes and tropical storms, there's sure is an abundance of disruption. From what I saw on Facebook, June's sister and family may be in the flooding area. Hope that all turns out okay.
> 
> I've been trying to organize some things and have pulled out all of my WIPs and trying to decide if I'm finishing them or not. I got three rows done on the baby blanket (left by Tami on the Swap table and she kindly sent me the pattern---I would never have figured out Row 2!) and I'm not noticing too much of a change in pattern/tension. I did go up a hook size though as I do crochet (and knit) fairly tightly. I'll post a photo when I get it a little farther along.
> 
> ...


Glad you can match my tension on the baby afghan. I also crochet tightly, tho not as tight as I used to. Knitting has loosened up some too.

Prayers continue for your uncle also.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I just realized I got the recipe out & didn't post it.

German Coleslaw
3-4 pounds shredded cabbage
1 onion chopped fine
3 carrots grated

Dressing
3/4 cup sugar
1.5 teaspoons salt
1 teaspoon celery seed
1 cup vinegar
1 teaspoon prepared mustard
Put these n a saucepan & bring to a boil, when boiling add 1 cup canola oil & boil 2 minutes. 
Pour over vegetables & mix well. Put in a glass jar & refrigerate at least 12 hrs before using. Will keep in the fridge for weeks.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Slaw recipe sounds interesting--I suspect it wouldn't work sugar free, though--sounds a lot like my bread & butter pickle recipe (without the oil).

I forgot to add earlier (what I get for not having enough coffee before I type) that healing thoughts & condolences are winging their way to those in need.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What a beautiful place for a vacation. You look great, I love your dress. Are you laying about on the beach or do you travel around the area?


No, just lying about the hotel pool, we're not ones for beaches although there are 2 lovely beaches here. At the end of the week we're going for a sail along the coast.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Thank you for your kind comments. We are excited. Not real overjoyed to be moving into a trailer park but that seems to be our lot and I have made up my mind that I will like our new home. We are getting a double wide. It has 4 bedrooms so it is not a little cabin. We have ordered it to DH's needs meaning wide doorways, no carpet, and grab bars in name a few. We have done a lot of shopping looking for a place we could live in and this seemed to be our only option.
> 
> DH is a disabled vet but getting a motorized wheelchair from the VA is difficult. He applied to medicare and was turned down.
> The reason was that the doctor didn't fill out the paperwork right. Dr, was not happy. Now DH is being referred to an "old folk's dr." (can't spell it) with the hope that he will know the ropes and will be able to help Ray. It is a long, slow process but we haven't given up. We just don't have the money to buy one on our own. Ray is large so needs a big chair and they can be up to $5000. Money we don't have now.
> ...


Keep an eye on estate sales for a chair for Ray. You may find one that is affordable that way. I am so glad you will soon be in a new home that fits your need.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Have any of you seen the new Caron Cakes? I got a flyer from Michaels in the paper today & was thinking if I decide to do a mermaid tail for GD for Christmas it might have a good verigated color - blue, green, purple so unlike the one I'm working in for my niece I won't have 100's of ends to darn in at the end. The yarn is on sale & there's a coupon for an additional 20% off your purchase so would be reasonably priced. I bought a kit from Mary Maxim to do nieces but decided to use a different pattern so I'm beginning to think I will run out if yarn???? & when I looked in Michaels in Lloyd they didn't have those color☹ So will have to order more from Mary Maxim


I saw some at our Micheals the other day. Would probably work good for a mermaid tail.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've just seen that it's your birthday Kate so I decided to send you a birthday greeting only trouble is I couldn't decide which one so happy birthday Kate hope you have a lovely day


Happy Birthday Kate!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Reading quickly as I am way behind.
> Fathers Day here and Elizabeth stood unsupported for Daddy today a number of times.
> Can't post photos of her but I can post her feet and hands in the cement. Not as good as her I know but the best I can do.


That's a great Father's Day gift to her daddy!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

KateB said:


> No, just lying about the hotel pool, we're not ones for beaches although there are 2 lovely beaches here. At the end of the week we're going for a sail along the coast.


Sounds like a fantastic trip! The pics were super and you look wonderful! Enjoy!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning all!!! Just popping in to say Hello and to thank everyone for their thoughts and prayers. This has been a rocky year but hopefully all the negative is gone and postive light and love has come into our home once again!!! I know Gwen has kept everyone up to speed on the issues here, I would be so lost without her, my bestest friend for sure!!
> So much to comment on, but will summarize and send condolences, best wishes and congratulations. ????????????❤❤❤
> I am so sorry to hear about Sam, sending him lots of hugs and prayers for a quick recovery and easy flight home.
> I was happy to see the pictures from the KAP, I do hope to be at next years!!! Cindi and I have already started an oops jar and all the coins collected will go towards this trip. We have many oops in this house, forgetting when it's your turn to cook dinner (having nothing thawed or even thought about) major fine (50 cents), getting caught eating something not on diet (mainly me, I'm a salt freak and now I'm on a low sodium diet ????????????) that is going to be my major 50 cent fine. We are just starting this and I'm sure we will find many more things to call oops on to help make the jar fill up.
> ...


Oh! It's so nice to see you post! Mmmm I can feel that hug. So glad you are doing better.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

We had a nice walk.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Julie, you are doing a fine job getting us started while Sam is having a holiday, and an unfortunate stay at the spa, to go with it.
> 
> Margaret and Kate, thank you also for your usual great job.
> 
> Bonnie hope you like the salad. Pretty morning glories. DGS looks ready for school!


Thanks Tami! Wondering if anyone has heard any more about Sam?- I don't want to make a nuisance of myself.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes,except for milk, butter & eggs I could probably get by for quite a while without needing anything. My garden & the guys hunting & fishing provide for us quite well but I'm not getting a milk cow or chickens anytime soon????


You work very hard as it is! LOL.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I know Heidi didn't want Sam to go. I was there during one of those discussions! Sending prayers for him daily.
> 
> I am so pleased to hear Alastair has been discharged! He is also in my daily prayers.


Whereas I am thousands of miles away!

Thank you for continuing to pray for my brother.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That looks great Sorlenna. It seems very similar to the Harbor Lights pattern I got. Won't start trying to do it until I get the mermaid blankets and shark blanket done for Christmas. Will hopefully start on one of them tonight or tomorrow. I thought I have done the edging on the "finished" afghan already today but have been unbelievably tired. At least not sick to my stomach any more. Did run out to MIchaels to check out the Caron Cakes. Love them and purchase 3 cakes. yeah, yeah....didn't need the yarn but you know how that goes sometimes. I'm thinking a shawl for me.



Sorlenna said:


> Here are the photos of front and back for the circle vest--not great photos, just quick shots, but I hope it gives you an idea (please ignore the messy shelf in the background!).


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I barely remember having Scarlet Fever at the age of 4. I remember my temperature got extremely high and I had an awful nose bleed so bad that mom and dad had to rush me to the emergency room. I remember them having to pack my nose to get the bleeding to stop and mom wiping me down with cold alcohol to lower my temperature.



Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, Daralene, it almost certainly is the start of many of his medical problems- he barely survived and was nearly 2 months in hospital in Bannockburn. I seem to recall his temperature had soared to 104*F. I well recall Mum's panic when she realised that. Just before antibiotics became generally available.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That looks great Sorlenna. It seems very similar to the Harbor Lights pattern I got. Won't start trying to do it until I get the mermaid blankets and shark blanket done for Christmas. Will hopefully start on one of them tonight or tomorrow. I thought I have done the edging on the "finished" afghan already today but have been unbelievably tired. At least not sick to my stomach any more. Did run out to MIchaels to check out the Caron Cakes. Love them and purchase 3 cakes. yeah, yeah....didn't need the yarn but you know how that goes sometimes. I'm thinking a shawl for me.


Gwen glad to hear you're better and feeling so tired is normal. You're so busy you make my head spin! Hope you can rest some!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> That looks great Sorlenna. It seems very similar to the Harbor Lights pattern I got. Won't start trying to do it until I get the mermaid blankets and shark blanket done for Christmas. Will hopefully start on one of them tonight or tomorrow. I thought I have done the edging on the "finished" afghan already today but have been unbelievably tired. At least not sick to my stomach any more. Did run out to MIchaels to check out the Caron Cakes. Love them and purchase 3 cakes. yeah, yeah....didn't need the yarn but you know how that goes sometimes. I'm thinking a shawl for me.


What color combination are your cakes?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Grays and turquoise. They had some of each of the colorways. I would have loaded my buggy if I had the funds! Also it is on sale ($1 dollar less a cake and each cake has approx. 380 yards). Love the feel of it and excited about the long colorways. I hope that Caron will expand the line of colors; would love to see some deep jewel tones in this.



pacer said:


> What color combination are your cakes?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm really sleepy again so I'm going to go nap again. TTYL


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, hope you feel better after rest. I had to lay down for several hours after our walk.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you everyone re my crochet baby dress. It's been quite fiddly to do but am happy with results. I've learned a new stitch also, it's crab stitch edging which is a reverse double crochet, single to USA terminology. I couldn't understand it reading instruction so Dr Google video tutorial to the rescue. Love those videos they are so helpful. 
Kate happy birthday, you look very relaxed and happy.
Earache is hanging in there, but managing it ok. I have narrow tubes in my nasal areas, from birth defects and have had many ear aches in childhood so susceptible to problems. The doctor told me it's a nasty one this time so might take time to clear up, hence strong meds to sort it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That looks great Sorlenna. It seems very similar to the Harbor Lights pattern I got. Won't start trying to do it until I get the mermaid blankets and shark blanket done for Christmas. Will hopefully start on one of them tonight or tomorrow. I thought I have done the edging on the "finished" afghan already today but have been unbelievably tired. At least not sick to my stomach any more. Did run out to MIchaels to check out the Caron Cakes. Love them and purchase 3 cakes. yeah, yeah....didn't need the yarn but you know how that goes sometimes. I'm thinking a shawl for me.


Thanks. It's a little drab for me, but I'm just using what I have here (no new yarn for me for a while, though I did think that new Caron yarn would work well for this type pattern). Hope you get rested.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

That is beautiful! Love the color, too! Thanks for showing us!


Sorlenna said:


> Here are the photos of front and back for the circle vest--not great photos, just quick shots, but I hope it gives you an idea (please ignore the messy shelf in the background!).


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I hope you had a fun ride!!


mrsvette said:


> Got hardly anything back from house insurance and FEMA. Spent a fortune on house repairs. DH got sick in December. January repairs started and took forever. He passed away before work completed. Have friends still waiting for completion. My area wasn't considered a flood zone but after Sandy is. Glad I'm out of there. Lovely morning and going out for a ride with Jimmy. He has the need for speed! Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I barely remember having Scarlet Fever at the age of 4. I remember my temperature got extremely high and I had an awful nose bleed so bad that mom and dad had to rush me to the emergency room. I remember them having to pack my nose to get the bleeding to stop and mom wiping me down with cold alcohol to lower my temperature.


It is vital of course to get the temperature down- had not realised Gwen that you had had the disease as well.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I hope you had a fun ride!!


Didn't get to go today as weather was iffy and traffic. Tomorrow going to Naples which is 2-1/2 hours away with Jimmy. Pic is of his new Subaru which I call D Menace. That was taken March '15. In driveway of old house in NY. No more snow! ð


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Happy Birthday Kate! Many many more! Hugs! ????????????


From me too. I know I'm late but I hope you had a great day.

I'm way behind as usual so I'm skimming and not doing much posting. Please forgive me everyone.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Julie, thanks for the start, don't worry about a few spare letters,makes those of us who are not so good at this feel more at home. Give my love to Sam, and to Ringo, he looks so happy lying there. It feels good to be on KTP again, I hope at least some of you remember me. God Bless, I'll talk again soon, in the meantime you are all in my prayers
> 
> Tessadele.


Welcome back!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, we've gotten the yard as finished as we can until I get more supplies, but at least we only need to do the walk be the house and then from the corner of the porch to the corner of the house on the side with the brick wall. I'm tired, but I love it. It decided to rain when we were almost done, and boy did it rain, but when it stopped we finished up. Now to revive the grass.
> Oops put the same pic twice, don't know how I did that. :sm12:


Nice job!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is vital of course to get the temperature down- had not realised Gwen that you had had the disease as well.


Me, too when I was about 4 also. Thankfully, the doctor in town knew exactly what to do and got it going quickly. I do remember getting individualized attention and my Dad carrying me everywhere. If I hadn't felt so bad, the extra attention may have felt great.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Me, too when I was about 4 also. Thankfully, the doctor in town knew exactly what to do and got it going quickly. I do remember getting individualized attention and my Dad carrying me everywhere. If I hadn't felt so bad, the extra attention may have felt great.


I wonder what year that was? I am fairly certain Alastair contracted it in 1953 or 4. Good thing you both came through okay.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, I've forgotten to say Welcome Back! to Tessa and Marianne! I don't know where my brain has been today...perhaps I ought to go look for it...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I would be more inclined to think it was the resuscitated air on the plane that made Sam sick. It can be devastating for those with compromised lungs and immune systems.


Lol! That was supposed to be recirculated air!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Tami! Wondering if anyone has heard any more about Sam?- I don't want to make a nuisance of myself.


I haven't heard anything.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Whereas I am thousands of miles away!
> 
> Thank you for continuing to pray for my brother.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Caught up finally at page 44. Julie, congratulations on your 5 year anniversary, if a bit late! 

Had a nice time at the reunion, even though there was only a few of us. My aunt, cousin and his wife, and their youngest son and his wife and DD who is just a few months older than Arriana. Didn't do much yesterday. Today cleaned the RV and did laundry. Oops! Need to go put a load in the dryer! Didn't sleep well last night. Had to use my inhaler before bed, which gave me some disturbing dreams. Tired today. 

Love and hugs!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, glad you had a nice reunion. Healing energy sent your way.
Sam, healing energy and hugs sent your way.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen & Jeanette, I'm surprised you both had Scarlett fever, I thought by that time the antibiotics available made it a thing of the past.

Sonja, you said you were surprised a Lab would be a hunting dog, I think we are talking about 2 different kinds of hunting???? Labradors are bird dogs, she is being trained to go get the birds - ducks or geese -& bring them back to the hunter. 
Tami, I'm glad you had a good reunion.

Has anyone heard anything about Sam?

I picked another 2-3 gallons of small tomatoes. The plants are frozen now. There are still cucumbers down there but the plants are touched with frost but not totally done. I picked some more chokecherries & have them on cooking now to extract the juice.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen & Jeanette, I'm surprised you both had Scarlett fever, I thought by that time the antibiotics available made it a thing of the past.
> 
> Sonja, you said you were surprised a Lab would be a hunting dog, I think we are talking about 2 different kinds of hunting???? Labradors are bird dogs, she is being trained to go get the birds - ducks or geese -& bring them back to the hunter.
> Tami, I'm glad you had a good reunion.
> ...


Mom
Also had scarlet fever. Think she was in 1st grade. Maybe second. Would have been 1941-1943? Or 1944? They were quarantined because of it and grandpa would come and leave groceries on the porch steps because if he went in the house he couldn't leave to go to work. Don't remember where he stayed.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Mom
> Also had scarlet fever. Think she was in 1st grade. Maybe second. Would have been 1941-1943? Or 1944? They were quarantined because of it and grandpa would come and leave groceries on the porch steps because if he went in the house he couldn't leave to go to work. Don't remember where he stayed.


There were nearly 6000 cases in England in 2024 to2015, so it's still around.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You work so hard and with so much love for the people at the Elm. It will be a glorious day for all to feel the sense of community and I hope you have the beautiful weather that we are having today so that everyone who is able to comes to enjoy it. God bless all of you.


We had a lovely day, Jeanette. The sunshine was not too hot and the folks who came seemed to enjoy the food and the atmosphere. We served the 40 or so who came all that they could eat. Late arrivals pulled a scam about one in the car who was handicapped and couldn't get out to come in. When I saw the man with a younger, able woman, I followed him out as he offered transportation to 3 others; and there was no one else in the car but the 2 of them. They carried out enough for at least 6 people. But they will answer for their actions and we will not. I had enough to feed those who came a bit later. Dessert was gone but entree and sides were still available--no seconds but still enough.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> And, mine turned 40 in June.


My oldest turned 48 in April.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

April, because of the loss of manufacturing sites (mainly steel mills) in this area of NE Ohio, many must rely on assistance with cash and/or food stamps even when they have full-time work. Until the last few weeks, we've often been overrun with these people who are known as WEP workers locally. They can be assigned to Elm to learn work experience and make a contribution to the community in order to meet their end of the contract to get assistance. When there is a shortage of workers, we can call on the men in either of the two sober houses for volunteers to help out as they did today. My chief assistant even brought his lovely guitar with him today and played beautiful music while most were enjoying their meal and then he promptly went back to washing dishes until everything was cleaned up. My #1 SIL stayed to help me with the trash take-out and a final mopping of the floors and RR clean-up.

Ohio Joy

The slaw with gelatin sounds like a great possibility to try out.



oneapril said:


> Maybe the men are coming to help more, because the one with the negative messages and attitude is no longer there! Your food sounds wonderful. Do you ask local churches to come in to help? One of our local Christian missions welcomes volunteer groups to serve every meal and they seem to always have the jobs filled. 11 women co-workers and I volunteer a few times a year and it is always a good experience. We serve and clean up the kitchen at the end...under direction of mission staff. Your meals always sound very tasty.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It sounds like your life is pretty much one of service every single day. Big Hugs Joy as you carry out all of these tasks to make sure others are taken care of.


This place and area of service are not what I/we had anticipated for this time in our lives, but this is what and where God has directed us to live and serve. Not much else to be done but to do it with a smile and a grateful heart for the opportunity. Especially since we both have the good health to serve here.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Saddest day when both Vettes and FX45 towed away after Sandy


Oh that would have had to be a sad day, I'm just glad that you didn't suffer any damages to yourself in Sandy or this past weekend.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, your landscaping looks great. Must feel so good to have it done.p
> 
> Sonja, anther cute hat & booties, I really must try those booties, I NEED more time for crafts????????
> 
> ...


Thank you, my body is very glad it's done this far, my muscles are telling me how hard it worked, lol I think it's exaggerating but it's hard to win an argument with one's body. :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone I've been reading along, and resting up with this sore ear problem.
> Here is my little crochet baby dress all finished, booties and bonnet yet to be done. The back buttons are shaped like roses.


That's wonderfully done, I love the color.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Just need to get the buttons for the bottom. I'm happy with it I think.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's wonderfully done, I love the color.


Hi Kaye Jo, and right back at you, yours looks pretty good too. I've been messing around this afternoon making the bonnet for outfit, and finished it and now doing the little shoes. Nearly out of coloured yarn so am using plain flower accessory yarn, for bases of shoes and will do instep tops in coloured. I would have to buy a whole huge 300gm ball otherwise seems crazy when can use what I have. I think it will work ok, fingers crossed. Will resume tomorrow, as hubby is home from work and need to get evening meal sorted out.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Here are the photos of front and back for the circle vest--not great photos, just quick shots, but I hope it gives you an idea (please ignore the messy shelf in the background!).


Your circle vest is lovely


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen & Jeanette, I'm surprised you both had Scarlett fever, I thought by that time the antibiotics available made it a thing of the past.
> 
> Sonja, you said you were surprised a Lab would be a hunting dog, I think we are talking about 2 different kinds of hunting???? Labradors are bird dogs, she is being trained to go get the birds - ducks or geese -& bring them back to the hunter.
> Tami, I'm glad you had a good reunion.
> ...


You can tell I don't have anything to do with hunting Bonnie . I just associate certain breeds of gun dogs with hunting and labs as family dogs or guide dogs


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Just need to get the buttons for the bottom. I'm happy with it I think.


Your top looks great Kaye . I would be happy with it too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> We had a lovely day, Jeanette. The sunshine was not too hot and the folks who came seemed to enjoy the food and the atmosphere. We served the 40 or so who came all that they could eat. Late arrivals pulled a scam about one in the car who was handicapped and couldn't get out to come in. When I saw the man with a younger, able woman, I followed him out as he offered transportation to 3 others; and there was no one else in the car but the 2 of them. They carried out enough for at least 6 people. But they will answer for their actions and we will not. I had enough to feed those who came a bit later. Dessert was gone but entree and sides were still available--no seconds but still enough.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Some people sure have a lot of nerve, you're good enough to feed them & they steal extra. I hope they go hungry soon


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I tried reading with a flashlight - torch, too, Lynnette. My mom always seemed to catch me!! What do you enjoy reading the most?


Never had a torch- but we did have our door open to let a little light in so once in bed I would move down to the end and read from the light coming in the door. My girls from a fairly young age were expected to go to bed at a set time but could read as long as they wanted. Did a few times need to tell Vicky it was time to go to sleep. Never Maryanne who has always wanted lots of sleep. In fact in January she is having sleep tests done as it is likely she has sleep apnea. Probably even as a baby. She was on an apnea mat for quite a while after I found her blue one day.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never seen one like that . At pie making last week, someone had a Tupperware rolling pin that you could fill with cold water to make pastry roll better, hadn't seen that one either. Mine is just a plain wooden onel


We had one of those as kids- it was green! I had forgotten all about it. Don't think it was often used with water in it as the lid got lost!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Praying for Strawberry's Tim. What a hard lot in life he has - hope that something will happen, but not sure what that would be. Maybe his and his children's lives will be better if she ends up on new meds. Just sad!
> 
> Love the rolling pin. I have one like that which I love for pizza crusts. I use the marble one for pie crusts.


I have a marble one- which I never use as my pastry has never been a success. Bought pastry works better but even that never seems really good!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I have never used a marble rolling pin. I assume the dough must not stick to it. I may have to try one.


They are cooler and cool is meant to be better for pastry- the same reasoning as behind the plastic ones filled with cold water. 
But they still require some ability with pastry, they aren't enough by themsleves unfortunately.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Thank You for caring about my son Bonnie, Oneapril, Rookie, Sassafras. His wife doesn't want to move and to me I think she doesn't want to do all the work. This is how strange she is, she punishes the boys for not cleaning their room !!! You can imagine how confusing it is to the boys when she doesn't clean but expects them too. It would be good for the boys to be around their dad because he is so involved with doing things with them and a stable force for them if they moved. Tim said she doesn't care where or with who they are with she starts arguing and embarrasses him. He doesn't take her to any of the Military function anymore because of her actions. I feel so sorry for the damage she is doing to the boys.


You must feel so totally helpless- wanting to help your son and grandsons but not really being able to do anything for them. All you can do is let them all know that you are there and love them and will support them. Having a father around is always important I believe- especially for boys. And how much more important is it in this situation? I know you have said before how concerned you are about the kids being with their mother so much. What a terrible weight for the 13 year old to want to try to mediate between them.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Mom
> Also had scarlet fever. Think she was in 1st grade. Maybe second. Would have been 1941-1943? Or 1944? They were quarantined because of it and grandpa would come and leave groceries on the porch steps because if he went in the house he couldn't leave to go to work. Don't remember where he stayed.


In about 1934 my mum was in the quarantine hospital for 8 weeks as she had scarlet fever, diphtheria & a runny ear all at the same time. Fortunately she recovered, although my gran said she was like a stranger when she came home, not helped by the fact that the parents could only "visit" by waving to the children from the other side of a field! My mum said her most vivid memory was having to leave her new doll behind, and as there was little money for toys I'm sure my gran wasn't too happy either.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

martina said:


> There were nearly 6000 cases in England in 2024 to2015, so it's still around.


My friend's wee GD had it this year, but recovered very quickly.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Never had a torch- but we did have our door open to let a little light in so once in bed I would move down to the end and read from the light coming in the door. My girls from a fairly young age were expected to go to bed at a set time but could read as long as they wanted. Did a few times need to tell Vicky it was time to go to sleep. Never Maryanne who has always wanted lots of sleep. In fact in January she is having sleep tests done as it is likely she has sleep apnea. Probably even as a baby. She was on an apnea mat for quite a while after I found her blue one day.


I did the same with mine always in bed at a set time and could read for so long then lights out . I find it funny that a lot of children here are allowed to be up till all hours even playing outside and then parents are moaning about what a nightmare it is on the mornings to get them up and ready for school . Could always tell at the nursery which ones had a set bedtime . One little boy always fell fast asleep on a playmat


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I have a marble one- which I never use as my pastry has never been a success. Bought pastry works better but even that never seems really good!


Oh I'm so glad I'm not the only one . I can make pastry but as soon as I go to roll it out cracks appear same with bought . I got very good at making small pies


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Another day in paradise! Had breakfast (I was very good and had fresh fruit & yogurt.....oh, ok I did have 2 pastries with my coffee!) and we're now lying at the poolside in the shade. You do wonder at some folk though - there's a guy across from me who is bright red and he's lying in the sun?!!!
Loving all the knitted things this week and hoping everyone is having a good week. Wish we had news of Sam.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Another day in paradise! Had breakfast (I was very good and had fresh fruit & yogurt.....oh, ok I did have 2 pastries with my coffee!) and we're now lying at the poolside in the shade. You do wonder at some folk though - there's a guy across from me who is bright red and he's lying in the sun?!!!
> Loving all the knitted things this week and hoping everyone is having a good week. Wish we had news of Sam.


Ouch that has got to sting . 
Glad you are having a nice time . Pastries with coffee are best eaten anytime but especially on holiday


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

My mum met Dad whilst he was hospitalised with Scarlet fever, she was a nurse.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Here are the photos of front and back for the circle vest--not great photos, just quick shots, but I hope it gives you an idea (please ignore the messy shelf in the background!).


That is lovely! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, hope you feel better after rest. I had to lay down for several hours after our walk.


I hope both of you feel better.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Such a lot to go through, Joan. Hugs.


mrsvette said:


> Got hardly anything back from house insurance and FEMA. Spent a fortune on house repairs. DH got sick in December. January repairs started and took forever. He passed away before work completed. Have friends still waiting for completion. My area wasn't considered a flood zone but after Sandy is. Glad I'm out of there. Lovely morning and going out for a ride with Jimmy. He has the need for speed! Have a wonderful day!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I am so glad you get help, Joy. And you are an example for others, I am sure.


jheiens said:


> April, because of the loss of manufacturing sites (mainly steel mills) in this area of NE Ohio, many must rely on assistance with cash and/or food stamps even when they have full-time work. Until the last few weeks, we've often been overrun with these people who are known as WEP workers locally. They can be assigned to Elm to learn work experience and make a contribution to the community in order to meet their end of the contract to get assistance. When there is a shortage of workers, we can call on the men in either of the two sober houses for volunteers to help out as they did today. My chief assistant even brought his lovely guitar with him today and played beautiful music while most were enjoying their meal and then he promptly went back to washing dishes until everything was cleaned up. My #1 SIL stayed to help me with the trash take-out and a final mopping of the floors and RR clean-up.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> The slaw with gelatin sounds like a great possibility to try out.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Very nice! I really like the texture of the yarn, too.


Poledra65 said:


> Just need to get the buttons for the bottom. I'm happy with it I think.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Sam, thinking of you daily, hopefully you will soon be out of ICU.
Nothing new for myself, same old, same old. Busy, busy, busy.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder what year that was? I am fairly certain Alastair contracted it in 1953 or 4. Good thing you both came through okay.


It would have been 1955 -- or thereabouts. I have a slight heart murmur, but doctors say there's no concern. Blood pressure issues are probably genetic and not due to Scarlett Fever.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> We had a lovely day, Jeanette. The sunshine was not too hot and the folks who came seemed to enjoy the food and the atmosphere. We served the 40 or so who came all that they could eat. Late arrivals pulled a scam about one in the car who was handicapped and couldn't get out to come in. When I saw the man with a younger, able woman, I followed him out as he offered transportation to 3 others; and there was no one else in the car but the 2 of them. They carried out enough for at least 6 people. But they will answer for their actions and we will not. I had enough to feed those who came a bit later. Dessert was gone but entree and sides were still available--no seconds but still enough.
> 
> Ohio Joy


There are always some who think they deserve more, but like you said-theirs to answer to; not yours. I'm glad it all turned out.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thinking of you Sam - hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments on the vest!

On rolling pins: I've had wooden, marble (liked it but the inner apparatus fell apart and couldn't use it after it cracked), and had the Tupperware one for a while also but did not like it. Now I have one that's some sort of plastic that actually works pretty well. 

{{{{Sharon}}}} 

Sam, hoping you're better by the minute.

Motorcycle breakfast this morning, so need to get ready.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, very pretty sweater. Nice job.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Good morning, I, too, am hungering for news of Sam. I keep telling myself no news is good news. But am getting quite worried.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Never had a torch- but we did have our door open to let a little light in so once in bed I would move down to the end and read from the light coming in the door. My girls from a fairly young age were expected to go to bed at a set time but could read as long as they wanted. Did a few times need to tell Vicky it was time to go to sleep. Never Maryanne who has always wanted lots of sleep. In fact in January she is having sleep tests done as it is likely she has sleep apnea. Probably even as a baby. She was on an apnea mat for quite a while after I found her blue one day.


Must have been the scariest day of your life when you found her blue. I didn't know they had apnea mats that long ago. When Neil had whooping cough I happened to go into his room & found him blue, he was so tiny he didn't"whoop". That's when I took him to hospital & refused to bring him home til we had answers. I'd taken him in 3 times before & they just kept telling me I was an overanxious mom & he only had a cold???? Until the doctor saw him turn blue, no one really believed what I was telling them


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I have a marble one- which I never use as my pastry has never been a success. Bought pastry works better but even that never seems really good!


That s one thing I can make really well. I remember asking my mom how to make pastry???? She said she didn't have a recipe & just added lard to flour until it" feels right". Needless to say, that didn't help much. I do use a recipe & it almost always comes out good. 
I was thinking of making some meat pies this morning , handy for harvest time, but got up to pouring rain so DH says he's going to Lloyd so I guess I will go with him.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> In about 1934 my mum was in the quarantine hospital for 8 weeks as she had scarlet fever, diphtheria & a runny ear all at the same time. Fortunately she recovered, although my gran said she was like a stranger when she came home, not helped by the fact that the parents could only "visit" by waving to the children from the other side of a field! My mum said her most vivid memory was having to leave her new doll behind, and as there was little money for toys I'm sure my gran wasn't too happy either.


She is very lucky to have survived all that. I remember my mm telling me when she was young, the neighbors caught diphtheria & all the kids died. That poor family.

I wonder how much diphtheria is still lurking about. Will it rear its ugly head among the unvaccinated. I keep waiting for polio to re appear. So Many of these diseases are so devastating that's why it makes me so crazy that there are so many kids not vaccinated because their " smart" parents know more than the public health experts.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I did the same with mine always in bed at a set time and could read for so long then lights out . I find it funny that a lot of children here are allowed to be up till all hours even playing outside and then parents are moaning about what a nightmare it is on the mornings to get them up and ready for school . Could always tell at the nursery which ones had a set bedtime . One little boy always fell fast asleep on a playmat


I can't understand how parents can think the kids will learn in school without being rested. My kids had & GKs have set bed times.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kaye, I forgot to comment on your great sweater.

I also hope no news is good news about Sam, I would think Heidi would send a message to someone wouldn't she?


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Bonnie, I chop up all my extra onions and put them in freezer bags. When I cook in the winter months I simply pull the needed measurement. I do this with my green peppers also.???? :sm03: :sm24:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Reilyn

What part of Texas?? I grew up near the Houston/Galveston area. Also lived in the Dallas-Fort Worth area, lol, I have lived in so many places around this country and I feel blessed with the friends I have made throughout my adventures.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The only thing I remember from it (other than what I already posted) was that I was extremely hot. My sister who is almost 7 years older than me) in trying to help opened our bedroom windows to help me cool down. Unfortunately it was cold weather and all it did was make me sicker. I am not aware of any lasting affects from having it but then who knows.



Lurker 2 said:


> It is vital of course to get the temperature down- had not realised Gwen that you had had the disease as well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder what year that was? I am fairly certain Alastair contracted it in 1953 or 4. Good thing you both came through okay.


For me that would have been 1956 or early 57.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very nice KayeJo. Love the neckline and the neutral color. Who is this for?


Poledra65 said:


> Just need to get the buttons for the bottom. I'm happy with it I think.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey Sis!!! So good to see you back here.


Marianne818 said:


> Bonnie, I chop up all my extra onions and put them in freezer bags. When I cook in the winter months I simply pull the needed measurement. I do this with my green peppers also.???? :sm03: :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Bonnie* I grew up with my dad raising/training/selling bird dogs; usually liver spot pointers.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Good Tuesday morning????
I finally caught up on the pages. I had forgotten how fast the pages grew, lol. 
I love all the baby items, shawls,quilts and coats. Sorlena you are just amazing! Joy, you are an angel! Bonnie I missed your Birthday, love the vacation pictures, handsome son and precious baby girl!
I know I am forgetting somethings and please forgive, I have not figured out how to copy and paste on this iPad, ggrrrrr, I do so miss my laptop!

Sending out good wishes to all, have spent too I have time on line this morning, hope to be here later this afternoon/evening.
Hugs, Loves and always in my prayers


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Since Julie shared the lovely quilt that Bronwen did I'll show you one I made about 14 years ago when I was first learning to quilt. It was done for my oldest DGS when he was a little boy. He loved the movie Iron Giant so I decided to create an Iron Giant quilt for him. You can't really see the actual quilting in the picture. It is very simple but boy did he love it. You can see their cat does too! DGS is 19 closing in on 20 now.


That is perfect, Gwen! One of your many, many talents!!!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just a quick check in. Gages first day of school today. He is going for a haircut tonight.

I got mine done today. She took off about 4 inches or so. Colored. I am loving it❤
My hair hasn't been this short since grade school. Lol.???? 

Will post pic later of Gage after his haircut.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here are the photos of front and back for the circle vest--not great photos, just quick shots, but I hope it gives you an idea (please ignore the messy shelf in the background!).


Great job! I love it!! Now I have added another item to my list of things to do :sm02:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Just a quick check in. Gages first day of school today. He is going for a haircut tonight.
> 
> I got mine done today. She took off about 4 inches or so. Colored. I am loving it❤
> My hair hasn't been this short since grade school. Lol.????
> ...


Marianne, HELLO!!

Mel, love the new hairdo. You look gorgeous!! My but Gage is a handsome young fella'.

I had my DGS#1 yesterday and today. We went to the Finger Lake - Canandaigua and took the boat ride and then ate up in the hills overlooking the lake. Such a fun time. Then we watched a movie on Magic - 4 magicians involved but don't remember the name. He did some amazing magic card tricks for us and we were certainly wowed. He loves singing and doing magic both and he knits on one of those looms. Fun day and night for all. We had breakfast at a diner on DH's way to work and then I took him home. Sadly our stove quite working yesterday, so had to get back quickly to be here for repairman, which involves waiting all day. I'm sure he won't be able to fix it today as they come, verify what is wrong and then come back another appointment. I'll be shocked if he has what he needs.

Do any of you know if Ravelry charges conversion charges? Irishknitter is asking and since the German pattern I got for the Pfeilraupe was free, I don't know>


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you Daralene.☺ so much shorter then I have had in years. Grade school my hair was chin length. 

I do like it and hair grows back so I said do it. ????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh yes, why not. It is a very flattering hair style and the color really suits you. Perfect. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, sounds like a fun time with DGS. Good luck with stove repair.
Mel, love the cut and color. Gage looks very handsome.
Maya and I had nice walk.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, sounds like a fun time with DGS. Good luck with stove repair.
> Mel, love the cut and color. Gage looks very handsome.
> Maya and I had nice walk.


Thank you. So glad you had a nice walk. I love that you get out and walk every day and imagine it is quite relaxing. When do you go for your appointment that your DD recommended you do?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It would have been 1955 -- or thereabouts. I have a slight heart murmur, but doctors say there's no concern. Blood pressure issues are probably genetic and not due to Scarlett Fever.


I believe Alastair's heart problems are almost certainly the result of his bout of the disease. 
Glad your issues are not too serious. I was surprised to see Martina's post of how many contracted it in Britain recently, I've not heard it spoken of, here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The only thing I remember from it (other than what I already posted) was that I was extremely hot. My sister who is almost 7 years older than me) in trying to help opened our bedroom windows to help me cool down. Unfortunately it was cold weather and all it did was make me sicker. I am not aware of any lasting affects from having it but then who knows.


The one I recall being really ill and dilerious (?sp) with was Glandular Fever at 13- was off school for nearly 3 months. That and Chicken Pox at 6, I suppose it would be wise at some point to ask for the Shingles shot.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> For me that would have been 1956 or early 57.


I have no idea when antibiotics became generally available.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, Daralene, it almost certainly is the start of many of his medical problems- he barely survived and was nearly 2 months in hospital in Bannockburn. I seem to recall his temperature had soared to 104*F. I well recall Mum's panic when she realised that. Just before antibiotics became generally available.


Such a total shame Julie. Thank goodness he survived but sad he is still paying the price for the devastation it played on his whole system and especially his heart. He certainly has made good use of his time that is truly a gift, and such a wonderful attitude that I'm sure he inspires all who know him.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

mrsvette said:


> Got hardly anything back from house insurance and FEMA. Spent a fortune on house repairs. DH got sick in December. January repairs started and took forever. He passed away before work completed. Have friends still waiting for completion. My area wasn't considered a flood zone but after Sandy is. Glad I'm out of there. Lovely morning and going out for a ride with Jimmy. He has the need for speed! Have a wonderful day!


How awful. One of the things they did in the movie about magic was to take the fellow who owned the insurance company with them to New Orleans. He had no idea. Then they basically emptied his checking account and gave money to the people of New Orleans. He had given them private information when they were traveling with them and hadn't realized it. Needless to say the people were thrilled and the insurance company owner was not.

To go through all this and to lose your DH also. You have gone through more than your share. Big Hugs and you always are so positive on here. LHope Jimmy got his ride with speed and safety and that you have a wonderful day too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> She did make me a photo album cover, a long time ago, with the LEFT OVER squares from DGD's baby cot sized one. No this one is definitely for her son, (DGS) -a seasons themed quilt for his bed. I think my present is a voucher. I just hope it comes before it expires!!!!!!!! :sm17:


Oh my, that wouldn't be good at all to have it expired, but a voucher would be nice to have for sure!

You must treasure that album cover.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Such a total shame Julie. Thank goodness he survived but sad he is still paying the price for the devastation it played on his whole system and especially his heart. He certainly has made good use of his time that is truly a gift, and such a wonderful attitude that I'm sure he inspires all who know him.


And no real logic to it- Alexander and I were not very ill with it through that epidemic, then we came out here, and people were more worried about Polio.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh my, that wouldn't be good at all to have it expired, but a voucher would be nice to have for sure!
> 
> You must treasure that album cover.


And the photos in it!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And the photos in it!


Aaaah yes, for sure!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I am feeling so much better with getting the house straightened up. I know I've said it before, but if I can just start keeping up with it each morning, then I can use the afternoon for knitting, now that I have more energy and can use the afternoon for more than a nap. YAY. I think it clears my mind for the knitting when I can actually find things. Just got one of the cupboards cleaned and organized while waiting for the repair man to come. What a gorgeous day, if not a little too hot out in the sun, but I'll not complain about it. In fact I love it. Not hearing any heat bugs today though. Think they must have gone wherever they go in preparation for what is to come. Give me the sun, and enough rain for the farmers and I'm happy.

Hugs to all!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The one I recall being really ill and dilerious (?sp) with was Glandular Fever at 13- was off school for nearly 3 months. That and Chicken Pox at 6, I suppose it would be wise at some point to ask for the Shingles shot.


******************
I had no problem after getting the shingles shot. My doctor in Calgary and again here made sure I knew that as far as they are concerned it is absolutely essential for seniors. The shingles are a dreadful thing. I had no reaction and they told me their might be a bit of warmth on the site of the injection. no problem for me. I would urge anyone over 50 - 60 to get it. It covers you for a lifetime and if you do get shingles (very rarely) it is not nearly as bad as without the shot.

**********
Hi everyone, how are you all doing ? I just opened another workshop - it is a beautiful lace cowl designed by TLL from the lace party. It is gorgeous . If you are interested check in at the 
workshops (the first topic). She is giving an excellent price for her pattern up until tonight. only one dollar. She is a wonderful lace maker and is now designing. She learned to make lace on the workshops with dragonfly lace who started a whole group in her workshops. They are in the lace party which is a wonderful group. Toni TLL has taught two other classes.

Things are going okay with me. One more workshop (probably) and I am not planning any more. I have to think about what we should do with the section. Certainly it will remain available for everyone to read. It is a huge job and requires a whole lot of work and it has to be kept to the organized plan as it is overwhelming otherwise. Just giving a 'heads up' It is practically too much to teach another Manager unless she is really interested and has some time to put in, but I hate to see them closing. I am thinking of letting KP members use it for Kals, but don't want it to be a big job for the Manager.Just trying to decide what is the best for the forum and the members.

By the way I don't have MS but do have some other looming problems in the next year or so. I am just weary of the responsibility now.

***********
Mel, I like your haircut - Gage sure is growing - I read the posts nearly every day but with this new workshop starting and other appointments etc. I haven't posted much.

Bonnie - you must be really busy getting the canning and other early autumn things you have to do, under control. I think of you often . I would love to have visited your farm and have a coffee. To everyone on this forum I think of you all often. Once I have no more constant work with the workshops it will mean a huge difference. Julie, I hope you are doing well. I think of you often.

Well everyone, time to make lunch for Pat. Talk to you all later. Shirley


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kaye, I really like how the sweater turned out!

Thanks for the additional comments on the circle vest--am thinking of doing one in red, white, and black, as I have a lot of white and black that needs using up, as well as about half a skein of red (and then I'd be able to put sleeves on it).

Gage looks very handsome for his first day (I remember how little he was when we first "met" him--my goodness, they grow up so fast). Your hair looks fabulous, too, Mel--I can see why it feels good!

Shirley, I'm glad to see you posting and glad you don't have MS, but I'm sorry to hear about looming issues. And we appreciate all the work you've done for the workshop section! I know it's a tremendous job, so I also understand why you don't want to carry it on.

Breakfast this morning was fine. It's a bit stuffy (humid) today and we may get rain later, but it's manageable. I like the rain but not the "heavy air" before it comes (and haven't been on the bike in the rain, but suspect I wouldn't much care for that, ha).

DD went to jury duty this morning--she let me know she has been selected to be on a jury but of course cannot talk about any of it. I hope it's not too many days and not too difficult. It will be a learning experience, I'm sure.

GS has started kindergarten! 

Dagnabbit, I know there was something else, but CRAFT...so I'll leave you with hugs & blessings and healing thoughts for any who need or want them.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Just a quick check in. Gages first day of school today. He is going for a haircut tonight.
> 
> I got mine done today. She took off about 4 inches or so. Colored. I am loving it❤
> My hair hasn't been this short since grade school. Lol.????
> ...


New hairstyle looks lovely Mel . I think it really suits you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Marianne, HELLO!!
> 
> Mel, love the new hairdo. You look gorgeous!! My but Gage is a handsome young fella'.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you had a wonderful time with your grandson Daralene


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, sounds like a fun time with DGS. Good luck with stove repair.
> Mel, love the cut and color. Gage looks very handsome.
> Maya and I had nice walk.


Joy someone over on newest topics has posted picture of a beautiful dulcimer that her nephew made . He makes them . And she is learning to play at 85


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Sounds like you had a wonderful time with your grandson Daralene


Just can't believe what a young man he is now. He is now taller than DH. Yes, it truly was a wonderful time. Can't believe he still wants to spend time with us, but thrilled that he does.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Good Tuesday morning????
> I finally caught up on the pages. I had forgotten how fast the pages grew, lol.
> I love all the baby items, shawls,quilts and coats. Sorlena you are just amazing! Joy, you are an angel! Bonnie I missed your Birthday, love the vacation pictures, handsome son and precious baby girl!
> I know I am forgetting somethings and please forgive, I have not figured out how to copy and paste on this iPad, ggrrrrr, I do so miss my laptop!
> ...


To copy, hold your finger on the part you want to copy & it will give you options. To paste double tap and it will come up as Paste.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have no idea when antibiotics became generally available.


Interesting. We have gone from none, to lots, to not being effective. There is still no perfect solutions. Imagine it took a while for the news to spread and to find out which things they were effective for.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/background_briefings/antibiotics/163997.stm


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just a quick check in. Gages first day of school today. He is going for a haircut tonight.
> 
> I got mine done today. She took off about 4 inches or so. Colored. I am loving it❤
> My hair hasn't been this short since grade school. Lol.????
> ...


You are both looking good! :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, I had shingles and it was absolutely horrible. Still suffer some, but had a few years of horrendous post hermetic neuralgia. Even I got the shot so I won't get the shingles again...yes, you can get them more than once. After DH saw how sick I was for 2 months and then years of suffering after, he got the shot.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The one I recall being really ill and dilerious (?sp) with was Glandular Fever at 13- was off school for nearly 3 months. That and Chicken Pox at 6, I suppose it would be wise at some point to ask for the Shingles shot.


Is glandular fever the same as what we call mumps? Very dangerous for guys? I believe we had all the childhood diseases including measles, mumps and chicken pox. I think six of us all had measles at the same time and we were in two bedrooms with north windows with heavy velvet drapes covering them where the rooms were kept as dark as possible. I don't remember the chicken pox as I probably got it when I was very very young when one of the older ones caught it. I've had the flu shot the last two years along with the shingles shot and whooping cough vaccine. I may get the pneumonia in addition to the flu shot this year.

I'm so glad that most of these diseases are pretty much gone, but I'm so worried about kids not getting the proper vaccines. Thankfully, the schools still are able to require that the vaccines are given and kids are just plain not allowed to attend class or any other school events without them.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Is glandular fever the same as what we call mumps? Very dangerous for guys? I believe we had all the childhood diseases including measles, mumps and chicken pox. I think six of us all had measles at the same time and we were in two bedrooms with north windows with heavy velvet drapes covering them where the rooms were kept as dark as possible. I don't remember the chicken pox as I probably got it when I was very very young when one of the older ones caught it. I've had the shingles shot the last two years along with the flu shot and whooping cough vaccine. I may get the pneumonia shot this year also.
> 
> I'm so glad that most of these diseases are pretty much gone, but I'm so worried about kids not getting the proper vaccines. Thankfully, the schools still are able to require that the vaccines are given and kids are just plain not allowed to attend class or any other school events without them.


No, mumps is a seperate disease from glandular fever.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Google reveals that glandular fever is infectious mononucleosis--which people do still get, though I feel sure treatments have improved. I remember having measles/mumps but not chicken pox, though I know I did have that also. I was very happy that my babies could get vaccines for those (but my oldest did have chicken pox, poor thing).


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Oops! Spelling is post herpetic but spell check keeps changing it to hermetic. LOL. Had to even type it over again to get it correctly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> ******************
> I had no problem after getting the shingles shot. My doctor in Calgary and again here made sure I knew that as far as they are concerned it is absolutely essential for seniors. The shingles are a dreadful thing. I had no reaction and they told me their might be a bit of warmth on the site of the injection. no problem for me. I would urge anyone over 50 - 60 to get it. It covers you for a lifetime and if you do get shingles (very rarely) it is not nearly as bad as without the shot.
> 
> **********
> ...


Did you see the quilt block I posted, Shirley? The one that my daughter Bronwen is working on currently.
Thanks for the thumbs up about the shingles shot.
Had my first Cardiology appointment yesterday, Shirley, apparently it is the Aorta that is narrowing. Next I am waiting for an appointment at Middlemore for further checks.
Then maybe back on the waiting list for the hip.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, I had shingles and it was absolutely horrible. Still suffer some, but had a few years of horrendous post hermetic neuralgia. Even I got the shot so I won't get the shingles again...yes, you can get them more than once. After DH saw how sick I was for 2 months and then years of suffering after, he got the shot.


I know my Dad said he had it, and I thought it was just him being hyperchondriac. I think now I would listen more sympathetically, from all you have said!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> No, mumps is a seperate disease from glandular fever.


And very debilitating.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oops! Spelling is post herpetic but spell check keeps changing it to hermetic. LOL. Had to even type it over again to get it correctly.


I am so glad I don't have an over-active spell-check- Although it does provide for a lot of giggles!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Did you see the quilt block I posted, Shirley? The one that my daughter Bronwen is working on currently.
> Thanks for the thumbs up about the shingles shot.
> Had my first Cardiology appointment yesterday, Shirley, apparently it is the Aorta that is narrowing. Next I am waiting for an appointment at Middlemore for further checks.
> Then maybe back on the waiting list for the hip.


That is not good news about the aorta. Sorry to hear that. Important that you are not in any danger for the hip surgery, but sure wish they would have been a little quicker getting all this done.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know my Dad said he had it, and I thought it was just him being hyperchondriac. I think now I would listen more sympathetically, from all you have said!


If he was older it probably did a lot of damage. Each individual is different, but the doctor told me when you are older it is harder on you. LOL....I thought I was young then and he surprised me calling me older. I couldn't hold food down for almost 2 weeks. Never knew it could make you sick like that. Then the pain that hit me after I got better, well, it made me sick too it was so bad. There is a man here in our area that killed himself from the pain he was left with. Thank goodness the pain changed for me now, but I don't want to say too much. Right now I mainly get itchy in the area where it started if I get overtired. Think it has been about 10 yrs. now since I had it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Just need to get the buttons for the bottom. I'm happy with it I think.


Nice work!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, Mononucleosis, or glandular disease, really takes a toll on you too. Our son had it when he was a teenager. If he could have divorced his mother he would have. I gave him chicken livers and did a lot of juicing with vegetables. He told me I was never to juice for him again. Now I know that if you add lemon, pineapple or some lovely fruit in with the veggies it is tolerable and even good, but back then I just took it straight. I think he is fine now but I do have to imagine that it affects one long term with energy. I don't know that for sure though. I hope it doesn't, if hoping matters. I guess it wasn't really juicing, but blending, which are called smoothies. Glad to say DS now blends & juices on his own, but of course with fruit added.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> In about 1934 my mum was in the quarantine hospital for 8 weeks as she had scarlet fever, diphtheria & a runny ear all at the same time. Fortunately she recovered, although my gran said she was like a stranger when she came home, not helped by the fact that the parents could only "visit" by waving to the children from the other side of a field! My mum said her most vivid memory was having to leave her new doll behind, and as there was little money for toys I'm sure my gran wasn't too happy either.


Mom was born in 36. I don't remember anyone saying that anything has to go. One of grandm's friends and neighbor came when mom was well again and helped clean and disinfect the house but that was all. She also had mastoiditis that same year. She missed almost all of that school year.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> My friend's wee GD had it this year, but recovered very quickly.


An acquaintance just posted a few days ago that her son was in the hospital with it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Bonnie, I chop up all my extra onions and put them in freezer bags. When I cook in the winter months I simply pull the needed measurement. I do this with my green peppers also.???? :sm03: :sm24:


I do freeze them when I cut into one & don't use the whole thing otherwise just dry them & put them in the cold room, they easily keep til next spring there


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That s one thing I can make really well. I remember asking my mom how to make pastry???? She said she didn't have a recipe & just added lard to flour until it" feels right". Needless to say, that didn't help much. I do use a recipe & it almost always comes out good.
> I was thinking of making some meat pies this morning , handy for harvest time, but got up to pouring rain so DH says he's going to Lloyd so I guess I will go with him.


Share the recipe please?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is not good news about the aorta. Sorry to hear that. Important that you are not in any danger for the hip surgery, but sure wish they would have been a little quicker getting all this done.


We may die while on the waiting list (does happen) but at least we don't end up bankrupted paying the medical bills, Daralene.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Did you see the quilt block I posted, Shirley? The one that my daughter Bronwen is working on currently.
> Thanks for the thumbs up about the shingles shot.
> Had my first Cardiology appointment yesterday, Shirley, apparently it is the Aorta that is narrowing. Next I am waiting for an appointment at Middlemore for further checks.
> Then maybe back on the waiting list for the hip.


I am glad to see you are finally getting somewhere with the cardiologist.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> If he was older it probably did a lot of damage. Each individual is different, but the doctor told me when you are older it is harder on you. LOL....I thought I was young then and he surprised me calling me older. I couldn't hold food down for almost 2 weeks. Never knew it could make you sick like that. Then the pain that hit me after I got better, well, it made me sick too it was so bad. There is a man here in our area that killed himself from the pain he was left with. Thank goodness the pain changed for me now, but I don't want to say too much. Right now I mainly get itchy in the area where it started if I get overtired. Think it has been about 10 yrs. now since I had it.


 :sm25: I remember being startled when I first conceived at 23 years old, I was considered an Elderly Prima Gravida.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tami, have you had any word on Sam!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, Mononucleosis, or glandular disease, really takes a toll on you too. Our son had it when he was a teenager. If he could have divorced his mother he would have. I gave him chicken livers and did a lot of juicing with vegetables. He told me I was never to juice for him again. Now I know that if you add lemon, pineapple or some lovely fruit in with the veggies it is tolerable and even good, but back then I just took it straight. I think he is fine now but I do have to imagine that it affects one long term with energy. I don't know that for sure though. I hope it doesn't, if hoping matters. I guess it wasn't really juicing, but blending, which are called smoothies. Glad to say DS now blends & juices on his own, but of course with fruit added.


I have no recall at all of what I ate, in recovery, I know Mum used that time to teach me tailoring- boy did we have some battles over that skirt, but I wore it for many tears.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> No, mumps is a seperate disease from glandular fever.


Thanks -- I just guessed. Then I went out and Googled it to find out it's mononucleosis. DH had that in his early 20's and had to be flat in bed for up to 3 weeks per Dr.'s instructions. Oldest DD had it the first year of college and Dr. said she could still attend classes after a couple of weeks, etc. but had to get plenty of sleep and drink lots of fluids.

I haven't heard of it recently, but am sure that it's still pretty prevalent.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Mom was born in 36. I don't remember anyone saying that anything has to go. One of grandm's friends and neighbor came when mom was well again and helped clean and disinfect the house but that was all. She also had mastoiditis that same year. She missed almost all of that school year.


Nothing that the children had taken into Bannockburn Hospital was allowed back with them, all toys etc, incinerated.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am glad to see you are finally getting somewhere with the cardiologist.


The doctor's letter hurried them up considerably, no idea though how long Middlemore will take though, so back to waiting!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Did you see the quilt block I posted, Shirley? The one that my daughter Bronwen is working on currently.
> Thanks for the thumbs up about the shingles shot.
> Had my first Cardiology appointment yesterday, Shirley, apparently it is the Aorta that is narrowing. Next I am waiting for an appointment at Middlemore for further checks.
> Then maybe back on the waiting list for the hip.


I hope the Drs. can all work together to get you what you need. And, that when you do have the surgery, that it goes as well as DH's has. He was out mowing the lawn for a few minutes today....I'll bet he'll sleep good tonight. One more visit from the home PT, then off to his surgeon's to get released to drive and go to work and onto out-patient physical therapy. It's not been as awful as anticipated.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope the Drs. can all work together to get you what you need. And, that when you do have the surgery, that it goes as well as DH's has. He was out mowing the lawn for a few minutes today....I'll bet he'll sleep good tonight. One more visit from the home PT, then off to his surgeon's to get released to drive and go to work and onto out-patient physical therapy. It's not been as awful as anticipated.


Thanks Rookie, I am very glad, too, that your DH is doing so well!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Scarlet fever was what the little boy had in _The Velveteen Rabbit _, my favorite childhood story (and still in my top five favorites ever). The adults in the story were burning his things. I guess before disinfection was well understood, that's what people did.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I feel for you Daralene, on having had the shingles. Both DH's Mom and Dad had them at different times and it was awful. No amount of pain medication gave them ease and it lasted for a very long time. DH's Mom wore a morphine patch for almost 6 months.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Is glandular fever the same as what we call mumps? Very dangerous for guys? I believe we had all the childhood diseases including measles, mumps and chicken pox. I think six of us all had measles at the same time and we were in two bedrooms with north windows with heavy velvet drapes covering them where the rooms were kept as dark as possible. I don't remember the chicken pox as I probably got it when I was very very young when one of the older ones caught it. I've had the flu shot the last two years along with the shingles shot and whooping cough vaccine. I may get the pneumonia in addition to the flu shot this year.
> 
> I'm so glad that most of these diseases are pretty much gone, but I'm so worried about kids not getting the proper vaccines. Thankfully, the schools still are able to require that the vaccines are given and kids are just plain not allowed to attend class or any other school events without them.


Glandular fever is what we know as Infectious Mononucleosis or just mono, my youngest had that when going to tech school & was very sick, even slept through an important exam, his nice roommate was in the same class & didn't bother to wake him. Fortunately the teacher knew how sick he was & let him write the next day.

I wish our province would make vaccinations mandatory for kids to attend school, I think that would make lots of people wake up.
I had mumps, measles & chicken pox all the same year. My stepdad got mumps when my sister had them at 3 yrs, she wasn't sick at all but dad was very sick


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Did you see the quilt block I posted, Shirley? The one that my daughter Bronwen is working on currently.
> Thanks for the thumbs up about the shingles shot.
> Had my first Cardiology appointment yesterday, Shirley, apparently it is the Aorta that is narrowing. Next I am waiting for an appointment at Middlemore for further checks.
> Then maybe back on the waiting list for the hip.


I'm glad you finally got to the cardiologist. Hope you don't have to wait too long for the other tests


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad you finally got to the cardiologist. Hope you don't have to wait too long for the other tests


Agreed! Getting to the next step is good progress.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad you finally got to the cardiologist. Hope you don't have to wait too long for the other tests


Thanks!
Won't know, Bonnie, till the letter trickles through the system. I do have a GP appointment next Tuesday, but have no idea if anything will have reached him by then.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Agreed! Getting to the next step is good progress.


Thanks Sorlenna!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Good news that you have made some progress Julie.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've been thinking about red, white, and black for the circle jacket...realized it would look like a bullseye target! Hmm...better rethink. Ha ha.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Tami, have you had any word on Sam!?


No I haven't.

I just sent Heidi a text. If I hear back from her I will post it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Share the recipe please?


Pastry. Makes 6 double crust pies
6 cups flour
1 teaspoon salt
1 pound lard or shortening 
Mix together well
Add
1 egg in a 1 cup measure, add 2 tablespoons vinegar, fill cup up with water
Mix with lard- flour mixture.

Roll your pastry


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm25: I remember being startled when I first conceived at 23 years old, I was considered an Elderly Prima Gravida.


I wonder what I was as I was27!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The doctor's letter hurried them up considerably, no idea though how long Middlemore will take though, so back to waiting!


At least you are one step closer.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pastry. Makes 6 double crust pies
> 6 cups flour
> 1 teaspoon salt
> 1 pound lard or shortening
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Just got this text from Heidi about Sam. 

Thank you he got moved out of intensive care yesterday to a regular room and then they ended up discharging himhe was going to try to come home Wednesday but call tonight saying he was too weak and too tired he was pretty upset that he couldn't make it home he just wants to be here I will continue to keep you posted


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Good to hear Sam is out of the spa, he must rest before travelling as hospitals are tiring places. 
Please say prayers for my friend Val as she's very unwell also my sister as she's not getting any better. All needing them are in mine.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks, Tami. So glad he's out of the hospital... Now to send more healing thoughts to get him home.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This is a beautiful picture of you Melody; really like the style and color on you. And of course it is so handsome of Gage.


gagesmom said:


> Just a quick check in. Gages first day of school today. He is going for a haircut tonight.
> 
> I got mine done today. She took off about 4 inches or so. Colored. I am loving it❤
> My hair hasn't been this short since grade school. Lol.????
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Adding Val and your sister, Martina.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes Julie do see about getting the shingles shot! My mom got shingles and it was horrible for her. DH and I both have had our shots for it.


Lurker 2 said:


> The one I recall being really ill and dilerious (?sp) with was Glandular Fever at 13- was off school for nearly 3 months. That and Chicken Pox at 6, I suppose it would be wise at some point to ask for the Shingles shot.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Good news that you have made some progress Julie.


It is good to be making some progress! How are things with you? and has your sister managed to get any further help yet (for her cough{?})


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Good to hear Sam is out of the spa, he must rest before travelling as hospitals are tiring places.
> Please say prayers for my friend Val as she's very unwell also my sister as she's not getting any better. All needing them are in mine.


They are both in my daily prayers


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Saying prayers for Sam, Martina's friend Val and Martina's sister.


martina said:


> Good to hear Sam is out of the spa, he must rest before travelling as hospitals are tiring places.
> Please say prayers for my friend Val as she's very unwell also my sister as she's not getting any better. All needing them are in mine.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes Julie do see about getting the shingles shot! My mom got shingles and it was horrible for her. DH and I both have had our shots for it.


I will need to see if it is based in egg. If so, I can't get it. Same with the flu shot. Last time I had that, I was in high school and my arm swelled up so bad my coat wouldn't go over my arm.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Finished completely the first afghan; it's washed and in the dryer now. Have started on the first of three mermaid tail blankets. So far so good. The patter is by Nadia Fuad and thank goodness she also has a youtube video you can follow; first off in the video she notices that the written pattern has an error! Finding the video very useful too. Oh, it is crocheted. Off to work on it. TTYL


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Tami, thanks for the news on Sam, hope he is well enough to get home soon.

Martina, prayers for Val & your sister

Melody, lovely new "do" & great photo of Gage, looking so grown up.

Daralene, sounds like you had a great day with your GS. I remember you telling us before about the terrible time you had with shingles. My mom also had them & spent months without sleep. She got them on her face & the doctor said he'd not seen them on the face before. DH & I got the shots last fall with no ill effects except to our pocket books, it cost $200/ shot????

Shirley,I'm sorry your health isn't good but it must be a relief that it's not MS. I hope others have told you what a great resource you have created with the workshops you have organized over the last few years. Even it there are no more held there is so much information available for everyone who wishes to use it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Baby sack with buttons.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I wonder what I was as I was27!


 :sm24: :sm11: :sm06: Geriatric!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> At least you are one step closer.


Indeed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Just got this text from Heidi about Sam.
> 
> Thank you he got moved out of intensive care yesterday to a regular room and then they ended up discharging himhe was going to try to come home Wednesday but call tonight saying he was too weak and too tired he was pretty upset that he couldn't make it home he just wants to be here I will continue to keep you posted


Thanks for keeping us in the loop, Heidi and Tami!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Good to hear Sam is out of the spa, he must rest before travelling as hospitals are tiring places.
> Please say prayers for my friend Val as she's very unwell also my sister as she's not getting any better. All needing them are in mine.


So sorry to hear this Mary, of course prayers will continue.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes Julie do see about getting the shingles shot! My mom got shingles and it was horrible for her. DH and I both have had our shots for it.


I am just ringing the doctor- the nurse will get back to me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I will need to see if it is based in egg. If so, I can't get it. Same with the flu shot. Last time I had that, I was in high school and my arm swelled up so bad my coat wouldn't go over my arm.


NOT GOOD.

Mum was allergic to anything in horse serum, because of having dung thrust down her throat at age 4- she was extremely lucky to survive because of course back then there was no Tetanus antidote.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Baby sack with buttons.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for keeping us in the loop, Heidi and Tami!!!!!!!!!!!


You are most welcome! I had forgotten that Heidi had given me her number so I could update her on Carol's grand baby. I would have sent her a text sooner if I had remembered.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You are most welcome! I had forgotten that Heidi had given me her number so I could update her on Carol's grand baby. I would have sent her a text sooner if I had remembered.


CRAFT!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NOT GOOD.
> 
> Mum was allergic to anything in horse serum, because of having dung thrust down her throat at age 4- she was extremely lucky to survive because of course back then there was no Tetanus antidote.


How horrible!

I Am supposedly allergic to egg yolks but I eat eggs all the time. I had blood work done 31 years ago testing for food allergies. Except for garlic, which breaks me out in hives, the main reaction to anything I am supposed to be allergic to is weight gain. When I followed the diet I was given not eating the foods I was/am allergic to, I lost 10# a month! Even then I was eating some that I shouldn't have been because there wasn't much I could eat. They told me to go ahead and eat chicken and turkey because I was less allergic to that than I was beef. I am not a big vegetable and fruit eater. I am a beef and potatoes girl! I followed the diet twice. Got pregnant both times. I joke that I won't do it a third time. God works too many miracles. I don't care what pieces parts the Drs have removed. I am not taking any chances. If God wants me to get pregnant again, I'm not going to give Him any encouragement!

I will say that I think some of it had to do with my thyroid. Since they changed the meds again in July I have los almost 18# without trying. I need a belt. Can't keep my pants up!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> CRAFT!


Definitely!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> How horrible!


She did sort of bring it on herself she was cheeking the boy, and he took exception to that- this was around 1914, so of course most people still kept horses, even in big cities like London.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> She did sort of bring it on herself she was cheeking the boy, and he took exception to that- this was around 1914, so of course most people still kept horses, even in big cities like London.


Oops. Not well done of either of them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just caught up. Made it to the barbecue and had a great time. All my brownies were gobbled up. Didnt even get one.????
> 
> Tessadale so happy to see you back. ????
> 
> ...


So cute!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Reading this lying at the side of the pool....but in the shade as I'm still milk bottle white! Thank you for all the birthday wishes, I had a really nice day. Lots of great photos this week & nice to see Marianne & Tessadale back with us. Here are some more photos to keep Julie busy! (Thanks again for doing this week for me Julie!)
> Wow, didn't realise the one of me was so big....in every way! :sm06: :sm09:


How beautiful!! You look fabulous!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> My baby turned 35 in April! Here he is with Caitlin - I can just hear her saying, "Daadee!" - very much a Daddy's girl.


What a great picture!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Good night everyone. Hugs and prayers for everyone in need 

Page 54


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Really can tell you put a lot of work into the yard. Looks very nice.


Thank you.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Baby ensemble finished, the wee shoes are very cute.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Oops. Not well done of either of them.


She was extremely fortunate her mother had been Matron of a Hospital in Snowdonia in Wales so reacted fast enough to save her. But in cutting her throat open to remove the dung, the surgeon nicked a nerve and one of her shoulders drooped a little, and she had to save singing for once or twice a year- so her larynx has to have been affected too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Baby ensemble finished, the wee shoes are very cute.


The whole ensemble is lovely, Fan!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

The other items for baby girl.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Nothing at all .which is surprising as when he got all the tests it was found to be related to stress and the doctors last words were try not to get to stressed from now on . I think my youngest has matured a lot in the last year .


Not easy to avoid stress! and he has stress coming up some time which He cant be protected from. But how good that he has been fine, you have enough after all to worry about.

Very disjointed visits this week. Think I said David had a modem- well it didn't work with our provider! So sitting in McDonalds having had a toastie and my free seniors coffee. Will stay till I either hear from Vicky (we are going down to Mums. Wonder if E will happily show off for us with her new skills?) or I run out of battery power. Didn't think unitl I was out that I could do this. Had my laptop but not charger.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's when I sit down with a cuppa after walking the dog early on the morning and I'm trying to be quiet and not wake anyone . I sit and read all kp


I was awake almost all night and as all my knitting is in the same room as the bed I couldn't get up and make use of the time. Forgot that- I should be tired! But oddly enough sleepless nights like last night don't leave me all that tired. Mind you I have a talk to go to this evening so might be different by then.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My darling Bronwen is too busy quilting at lunchtime to go to the Post Office, but I'd have to acknowledge she is a master of her art! I'll be lucky if I get my birthday present by Christmas!!!!!!
> 
> Plus a funny from Siouxann


Looks great- she does do good work. I see that she designed it as well so even better.


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

Mel, I love your new haircut and avatar.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning all!!! Just popping in to say Hello and to thank everyone for their thoughts and prayers. This has been a rocky year but hopefully all the negative is gone and postive light and love has come into our home once again!!! I know Gwen has kept everyone up to speed on the issues here, I would be so lost without her, my bestest friend for sure!!
> So much to comment on, but will summarize and send condolences, best wishes and congratulations. ????????????❤❤❤
> I am so sorry to hear about Sam, sending him lots of hugs and prayers for a quick recovery and easy flight home.
> I was happy to see the pictures from the KAP, I do hope to be at next years!!! Cindi and I have already started an oops jar and all the coins collected will go towards this trip. We have many oops in this house, forgetting when it's your turn to cook dinner (having nothing thawed or even thought about) major fine (50 cents), getting caught eating something not on diet (mainly me, I'm a salt freak and now I'm on a low sodium diet ????????????) that is going to be my major 50 cent fine. We are just starting this and I'm sure we will find many more things to call oops on to help make the jar fill up.
> ...


Good to hear from you Marianne- hope things really have settled down for you. 
Maybe your Grandmother shrank as well! 14lbs lost is good well done.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Boy you and your DH worked yourselves to the bone in the yard it sounds like! Good job! Now, can you come do my yard?
> 
> Stone floor will be coming but will probably take a couple of months to get the finances ready. But did that stop me from my big purchase yesterday??? Nope...am getting rid of all the recliners (3) and ordered a another leather sofa matching the one I have and will reupholster the storage ottoman I have. Sofa to be delivered Wed. So excited! I just can't stand the cluttered feel in the living room and all the recliners look worn out. Took advantage of a huge sale for Labor day and it went on my store account w/no interest. Our living room is really big so it will easily hold the pair of sofas.


Now to keep Sydney from attacking it! But how exciting for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Looks great- she does do good work. I see that she designed it as well so even better.


Mmmmm! Bit different from copying someone else's design!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Did you see the lovely cowl that is being done in the workshop starting tomorrow?
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-421263-1.html
> 
> I signed up, not sure if I will have time to really take part but maybe I will start sitting on my butt & knitting instead of canning anymore. Actually not too much more garden stuff to process, just more fall clean up


Thanks- got the pattern and signed up but not sure if I can find my lace weight yarns! Too many to buy just for this. But if can find them might well use them for one of the presents. 
I have finished the first of the cowls- but it was the smallest I think (simply becuase it is just a neck size with no loops etc. Will post a photo at some point.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> One of the nicest things about the quilt is that the hats the GK's are wearing are her interpretation of Chullos that I knitted for them!
> Thought the corgi on the sheep was hilarious and so appropriate.


When I looked at the hats I thought they looked like they had been knitted (not where knitted but from knitted hats) so she did well. And shows they were meaningful.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Did you see the quilt block I posted, Shirley? The one that my daughter Bronwen is working on currently.
> Thanks for the thumbs up about the shingles shot.
> Had my first Cardiology appointment yesterday, Shirley, apparently it is the Aorta that is narrowing. Next I am waiting for an appointment at Middlemore for further checks.
> Then maybe back on the waiting list for the hip.


I will look for it Julie. I would think she would be very talented like you are. I just love your ganseys. If I were still in Calgary I would order one, but my sweaters are quite heavy and just great for this part of the world. I have about l0 of them with two finishing up on the needles right now. (for next winter).

I am glad to hear your Brother is doing well. Pat had heart valve surgery in 2011 and has been in really good health since then. He had his aortic and mitral valves replaced. (Bovine valves were used.) He is on daily medications but takes care to follow the doctor's orders. Has been allowed l8 months between appointments. Scary at the time but saved his life. He is doing very well still. Has been helping me a lot as I am using a cane to get around. It does help. Anyway it is time for me to go to bed and read. I did really well with my walking today so I am a happy camper. Nice to hear from you all. I will let you all know what is happening with the workshops when I know. I agree, they will be there premanently and it isn't the end of the world if they can't continue except they have taught so much (especially by KP members) and I hate to see that stopped. I asked admin if they would put them at the tops of the pages like book marks etc. as they are so good for questions etc. Said they would think about it but that was a month ago. I figure if they were up there people would be able to use them All the topics are locked except current workshops. Frustrating. I plan on asking them and getting others to pm them so you might hear me asking for help once I am ready to close them. That way people would know about them as they would be on the front page near book marks etc. Seems logical. The problem is that the workshops are so different than other sections - I think they might have new managers but I will follow up as much as I can and put the word out to let admin know that it is wanted. I will let you all know and ask you for your help when the time comes. That would solve the problem of them disappearing into the distance. They are so worthwhile and so helpful. I am very very proud of what we have accomplished. Oh well, we shall see what happens.

 I hope Sam is feeling well enough to fly home soon. Sam, I am thinking and Praying for your homecoming so that you are home with your family. I Pray you will feel better soon.  Shirley


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Went to this link which sent me to another link which circled back. Never found the name of the pattern which I did gather had to be purchased. Can you tell where the pattern is or the name of it?


I don't have the link but in all the different pages I was taken to I eventually found a link to Ravelry and the pattern. But I found myself going round and round in circles and almost gave up. As I am so far behind you might well have found it by now!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Julie, thanks for the start, don't worry about a few spare letters,makes those of us who are not so good at this feel more at home. Give my love to Sam, and to Ringo, he looks so happy lying there. It feels good to be on KTP again, I hope at least some of you remember me. God Bless, I'll talk again soon, in the meantime you are all in my prayers
> 
> Tessadele.


good to see you again- how have things being going for you during your absence? And I'm sure many of us remember you


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Since Julie shared the lovely quilt that Bronwen did I'll show you one I made about 14 years ago when I was first learning to quilt. It was done for my oldest DGS when he was a little boy. He loved the movie Iron Giant so I decided to create an Iron Giant quilt for him. You can't really see the actual quilting in the picture. It is very simple but boy did he love it. You can see their cat does too! DGS is 19 closing in on 20 now.


That was when you were first learning? That looks wonderful.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My oldest turned 32 in July


July '84 was a good month to start a family wasn't it?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Baby ensemble finished, the wee shoes are very cute.


Brilliant!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> The other items for baby girl.


That's a great set.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Reading this lying at the side of the pool....but in the shade as I'm still milk bottle white! Thank you for all the birthday wishes, I had a really nice day. Lots of great photos this week & nice to see Marianne & Tessadale back with us. Here are some more photos to keep Julie busy! (Thanks again for doing this week for me Julie!)
> Wow, didn't realise the one of me was so big....in every way! :sm06: :sm09:


Looks good- you are looking very smart Kate.
I offered to help Julie out if she needed help- fortunately she said no as I am not keeping up well! But will be OK.
Race going on here between the battery and Vicky coming. I told her I would stay here as it is on her way to Mums so a but easier for her. I could go and look at yarn instead (loking out McDonalds window I can see Spotlight)- with 40-50% off all yarn I need to check Spotlight out soon. I have a few things to get yarn for and was waiting for Spotlight or Lincraft to have a good discount.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, happy you have more energy. I am walking Maya, but it is down to a half hour. Very enjoyable and relaxing and fills my spirit. But even 40 minutes and I'm wiped and end up napping by 10 a.m. And sometimes again at 2 p.m. Thank you for asking about ULAN therapy. I see the therapist on Sunday, 9/11. Pretty excited. Haven't been to the gym in about 2 weeks.
Shirley, very glad you don't have MS. Sorry there are other health issues. Totally support your completing your class manager time. You have been a wonderful gift for us and share so graciously. I think leaving section open is a wonderful idea.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's a great set.


Thank you, I sure had fun making these items. Stu was watching me make the shoes and said it was really cool seeing them being created.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, thank you for info on dulcimer. Love that at 85 the lady is learning to play the dulcimer. I have actually been reading about dulcimer and "playing" different fingerlings and chords and strums on my pretend lap dulcimer so I could get a head start on learning.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks!
> Won't know, Bonnie, till the letter trickles through the system. I do have a GP appointment next Tuesday, but have no idea if anything will have reached him by then.


Can you get a copy of the letter and take it with you next Tuesday?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Just got this text from Heidi about Sam.
> 
> Thank you he got moved out of intensive care yesterday to a regular room and then they ended up discharging himhe was going to try to come home Wednesday but call tonight saying he was too weak and too tired he was pretty upset that he couldn't make it home he just wants to be here I will continue to keep you posted


Sounds like Sam needs to get some more rest before he'll feel well enough to get home. I'm sure Heidi is very worried about him and he only wants to be home in familiar surroundings with loved ones nearby. Keeping the prayers coming, Dear Friend!! Get well soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

martina wrote:
Good to hear Sam is out of the spa, he must rest before travelling as hospitals are tiring places. 
Please say prayers for my friend Val as she's very unwell also my sister as she's not getting any better. All needing them are in mine.


quote: TamiOhio: They are both in my daily prayers


In my prayers also.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> How horrible!
> 
> I Am supposedly allergic to egg yolks but I eat eggs all the time. I had blood work done 31 years ago testing for food allergies. Except for garlic, which breaks me out in hives, the main reaction to anything I am supposed to be allergic to is weight gain. When I followed the diet I was given not eating the foods I was/am allergic to, I lost 10# a month! Even then I was eating some that I shouldn't have been because there wasn't much I could eat. They told me to go ahead and eat chicken and turkey because I was less allergic to that than I was beef. I am not a big vegetable and fruit eater. I am a beef and potatoes girl! I followed the diet twice. Got pregnant both times. I joke that I won't do it a third time. God works too many miracles. I don't care what pieces parts the Drs have removed. I am not taking any chances. If God wants me to get pregnant again, I'm not going to give Him any encouragement!
> 
> I will say that I think some of it had to do with my thyroid. Since they changed the meds again in July I have los almost 18# without trying. I need a belt. Can't keep my pants up!


And, hopefully, you're feeling better and the weight loss is an added bonus.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, thank you for update on Our Sam. So glad to hear he is discharged. 
Martina, healing energy for you DS and dear friend.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Just got this text from Heidi about Sam.
> 
> Thank you he got moved out of intensive care yesterday to a regular room and then they ended up discharging himhe was going to try to come home Wednesday but call tonight saying he was too weak and too tired he was pretty upset that he couldn't make it home he just wants to be here I will continue to keep you posted


Good news and thanks Tami. I was getting worried, now he needs to relax and take it easy for a couple of days then he will be stronger to return home again. I'm sure Heide will be relieved once he's home again too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> July '84 was a good month to start a family wasn't it?


???????? is that when Maianne was born?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan, another lovely little set. You put them out almost as fast as Melody!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, another lovely little set. You put them out almost as fast as Melody!


Thank you Bonnie, yes it's been a very busy time this winter season. Now got to find something else to play with.
Might be cross stitch, as have several kits on hand.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: :sm11: :sm06: Geriatric!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Well that must have made me practically prehistoric as DD was born when I was 38!!!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lovely hair cut and colour, Mel. It really suits you.
Sam, get well soon, and hope you get back home ASAP. Prayers for your good health.
Lovely holiday pics, Kate. Keep up the good work (holidaying)


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks -- I just guessed. Then I went out and Googled it to find out it's mononucleosis. DH had that in his early 20's and had to be flat in bed for up to 3 weeks per Dr.'s instructions. Oldest DD had it the first year of college and Dr. said she could still attend classes after a couple of weeks, etc. but had to get plenty of sleep and drink lots of fluids.
> 
> I haven't heard of it recently, but am sure that it's still pretty prevalent.


Over here they called it the Kissing Disease, as it was so prevalent in teens!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The doctor's letter hurried them up considerably, no idea though how long Middlemore will take though, so back to waiting!


At least you are now another step down the road.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope the Drs. can all work together to get you what you need. And, that when you do have the surgery, that it goes as well as DH's has. He was out mowing the lawn for a few minutes today....I'll bet he'll sleep good tonight. One more visit from the home PT, then off to his surgeon's to get released to drive and go to work and onto out-patient physical therapy. It's not been as awful as anticipated.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Fan said:


> Baby ensemble finished, the wee shoes are very cute.


Fan, it's beautiful! :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've been thinking about red, white, and black for the circle jacket...realized it would look like a bullseye target! Hmm...better rethink. Ha ha.


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Just got this text from Heidi about Sam.
> 
> Thank you he got moved out of intensive care yesterday to a regular room and then they ended up discharging himhe was going to try to come home Wednesday but call tonight saying he was too weak and too tired he was pretty upset that he couldn't make it home he just wants to be here I will continue to keep you posted


Thanks Tami. Poor Sam, you just want your own bed when you are ill. :sm03:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

martina said:


> Good to hear Sam is out of the spa, he must rest before travelling as hospitals are tiring places.
> Please say prayers for my friend Val as she's very unwell also my sister as she's not getting any better. All needing them are in mine.


Healing thoughts sent for all of them.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Baby sack with buttons.


Lovely & I really like the buttons! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> Baby ensemble finished, the wee shoes are very cute.


Beautiful! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi everyone! I have an easy pie crust recipe that was given to me by my mother. She loved to bake pies, and made them every Sunday when all the family gathered for dinner. When she passed away, one of the things the minister said was to take something from her life and make it your own. I decided I would master her pie making skills (I wasn't very good at making pies at that time). I have a very tear stained recipe in my mother's handwriting that I practiced until I got it right. Now that I've written book, here's the recipe.

3 cups all purpose flour
1 scant teaspoon salt
1 cup vegetable shortening
6 to 8 Tablespoons ice water

I used to mix it by hand with a pastry blender, but now I do it in the food processor. It rolls out easily, and is very forgiving if you have to patch. This makes a very flaky crust.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

DH's back is bothering him a bit today so we're going to walk up to the old town and have a coffee. He thinks lying on the loungers at the pool hasn't helped his back any, so we'll have a day off from that.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I've been thinking about red, white, and black for the circle jacket...realized it would look like a bullseye target! Hmm...better rethink. Ha ha.


It is a good thing ;you thought that one through. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Kaye, I really like how the sweater turned out!
> 
> Thanks for the additional comments on the circle vest--am thinking of doing one in red, white, and black, as I have a lot of white and black that needs using up, as well as about half a skein of red (and then I'd be able to put sleeves on it).
> 
> ...


Big things happening with DGS starting kindergarten and DD on a jury. I agree, the humidity is the hard thing to take in the type of heat you get. This summer has been nice that way, but so hard on the farmers and of course our lawns. We have spots that just won't come back as it was so dry. Our normal hot and humid summers are hard to take.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi everyone! I have an easy pie crust recipe that was given to me by my mother. She loved to bake pies, and made them every Sunday when all the family gathered for dinner. When she passed away, one of the things the minister said was to take something from her life and make it your own. I decided I would master her pie making skills (I wasn't very good at making pies at that time). I have a very tear stained recipe in my mother's handwriting that I practiced until I got it right. Now that I've written book, here's the recipe.
> 
> 3 cups all purpose flour
> 1 cup vegetable shortening (Crisco)
> ...


Thank you Marikay. How lovely of you to share such a meaningful recipe.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer, so glad you don't have MS but sorry to hear there are other issues looming. Big Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> DH's back is bothering him a bit today so we're going to walk up to the old town and have a coffee. He thinks lying on the loungers at the pool hasn't helped his back any, so we'll have a day off from that.


What a gorgeous old town and your photography is beautiful. Hope DH's back recovers with a day off from the loungers.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Tami, so glad Sam is discharged but sad he is too weak to come home. Such a relief to know they feel he is well enough to let him out. It's so hard to be sick away from home and I imagine very hard on Heidi.

Martina, prayers for your friend Val and your sister. So sorry to hear she is still not well.

Julie, interesting that you wrote you wore the skirt you made while sick with mono/glandular disease, you wore it for many tears. Take it you did not enjoy your mom teaching you that while sick. So glad the letter helped you get into the cardiologist. I'm just so sorry you are having this type of problem. Big Hugs and prayers that you can get your hip done and get all fixed up. Just saw a younger man, probably in his 50's, who had his hip done and he is doing great. He could barely walk before and now looks so happy. Hoping the same for you when the doctors feel it is safe.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> When I looked at the hats I thought they looked like they had been knitted (not where knitted but from knitted hats) so she did well. And shows they were meaningful.


It was most heartening!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I will look for it Julie. I would think she would be very talented like you are. I just love your ganseys. If I were still in Calgary I would order one, but my sweaters are quite heavy and just great for this part of the world. I have about l0 of them with two finishing up on the needles right now. (for next winter).
> 
> I am glad to hear your Brother is doing well. Pat had heart valve surgery in 2011 and has been in really good health since then. He had his aortic and mitral valves replaced. (Bovine valves were used.) He is on daily medications but takes care to follow the doctor's orders. Has been allowed l8 months between appointments. Scary at the time but saved his life. He is doing very well still. Has been helping me a lot as I am using a cane to get around. It does help. Anyway it is time for me to go to bed and read. I did really well with my walking today so I am a happy camper. Nice to hear from you all. I will let you all know what is happening with the workshops when I know. I agree, they will be there premanently and it isn't the end of the world if they can't continue except they have taught so much (especially by KP members) and I hate to see that stopped. I asked admin if they would put them at the tops of the pages like book marks etc. as they are so good for questions etc. Said they would think about it but that was a month ago. I figure if they were up there people would be able to use them All the topics are locked except current workshops. Frustrating. I plan on asking them and getting others to pm them so you might hear me asking for help once I am ready to close them. That way people would know about them as they would be on the front page near book marks etc. Seems logical. The problem is that the workshops are so different than other sections - I think they might have new managers but I will follow up as much as I can and put the word out to let admin know that it is wanted. I will let you all know and ask you for your help when the time comes. That would solve the problem of them disappearing into the distance. They are so worthwhile and so helpful. I am very very proud of what we have accomplished. Oh well, we shall see what happens.
> 
> I hope Sam is feeling well enough to fly home soon. Sam, I am thinking and Praying for your homecoming so that you are home with your family. I Pray you will feel better soon.  Shirley


I am so glad, Shirley, that Pat is doing so well, I know he and your family are the lynch pin of your world. I think Alastair said his valves were from a pig's heart, but at the moment it is too late in the evening to ring and double check.
I am also sincerely glad for you that they have ruled out MS.
We have had a few days of spring weather, but are now having quite a winter blast with snow further south- very hard on the farmers with young stock.
It would be good if we can petition Admin to make the workshops simpler to find!
Likewise wishing Sam all the best for a safe trip back home, with no further complications.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Can you get a copy of the letter and take it with you next Tuesday?


Copies go automatically to the GP., if you have authorised it, and I have.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Well that must have made me practically prehistoric as DD was born when I was 38!!!


 :sm17: :sm16: :sm09: :sm07: :sm06: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: Love your sense of humour, Lin!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> At least you are now another step down the road.


Indeed! And that far better than when they had told me ten months.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> ...
> 
> Julie, interesting that you wrote you wore the skirt you made while sick with mono/glandular disease, you wore it for many tears. Take it you did not enjoy your mom teaching you that while sick. So glad the letter helped you get into the cardiologist. I'm just so sorry you are having this type of problem. Big Hugs and prayers that you can get your hip done and get all fixed up. Just saw a younger man, probably in his 50's, who had his hip done and he is doing great. He could barely walk before and now looks so happy. Hoping the same for you when the doctors feel it is safe.


It was more that Mum was determined it be fully tailored, and I as usual wanted to fudge- I had to unpick it over and over, especially the zip- but it was a lovely piece of tweed, and wore so well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> ooops


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh yes, why not. It is a very flattering hair style and the color really suits you. Perfect. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


RE Melody's new hair do..... ditto :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Did you see the quilt block I posted, Shirley? The one that my daughter Bronwen is working on currently.
> Thanks for the thumbs up about the shingles shot.
> Had my first Cardiology appointment yesterday, Shirley, apparently it is the Aorta that is narrowing. Next I am waiting for an appointment at Middlemore for further checks.
> Then maybe back on the waiting list for the hip.


Oh I didnt realise you had a Cardiology appointment. I gather then that the letter your GP sent off helped with the waiting? I hope you dont have to wait too long for the next stage of tests.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, Mononucleosis, or glandular disease, really takes a toll on you too. Our son had it when he was a teenager. If he could have divorced his mother he would have. I gave him chicken livers and did a lot of juicing with vegetables. He told me I was never to juice for him again. Now I know that if you add lemon, pineapple or some lovely fruit in with the veggies it is tolerable and even good, but back then I just took it straight. I think he is fine now but I do have to imagine that it affects one long term with energy. I don't know that for sure though. I hope it doesn't, if hoping matters. I guess it wasn't really juicing, but blending, which are called smoothies. Glad to say DS now blends & juices on his own, but of course with fruit added.


My DS had Glandular fever very bad when he was about 14. Had to have a few months off school and then when he could go back it had be in little bits not all day. Doctor said that if you dont get enough rest and take it very slowly while recovering you can end up with Chronic Fatigue. My DS has been fine ever since. Also when DD was having tests done at hospital last year, one of the tests showed that she had previously shown positive for Glandular Fever! News to us! She must have only had it midly.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The doctor's letter hurried them up considerably, no idea though how long Middlemore will take though, so back to waiting!


Ah, well I am glad the doctors letter helped.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I wonder what I was as I was27!


 :sm24: And I was 28....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks, Tami. So glad he's out of the hospital... Now to send more healing thoughts to get him home.


From me too... I am so glad he is well enough to be out of hospital.... Get strong again Sam and hope you will be ok to travel home soon.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

martina said:


> Good to hear Sam is out of the spa, he must rest before travelling as hospitals are tiring places.
> Please say prayers for my friend Val as she's very unwell also my sister as she's not getting any better. All needing them are in mine.


Oh dear... sorry to hear about your friend and also that your sister isnt getting any better. HUGS


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Baby ensemble finished, the wee shoes are very cute.


Adorable! :sm11:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Fan that is just too perfect! Love the matching hat and shoes. Sure is a lucky baby to receive this. Hope the parents appreciate the talent that went into this outfit.


Fan said:


> Baby ensemble finished, the wee shoes are very cute.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL! Fortunately I think Sydney is out of the sofa eating stage! LOL


darowil said:


> Now to keep Sydney from attacking it! But how exciting for you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you. I had a very good teacher; parent of a student at the time. Unfortunately she was killed in an automobile accident about 2 years later. Left a husband and 5 kids without a mom. The first quilt she had me make was a calendar quilt in that each block was a different pieced pattern progressively more difficult. It took me a year to finish it since I hand quilted it too. I learned so much from her; she was only in her 30s when she died.



Poledra65 said:


> That was when you were first learning? That looks wonderful.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My youngest was born when I was 41!


TNS said:


> Well that must have made me practically prehistoric as DD was born when I was 38!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marikayknits what a lovely story. A wonderful reflection on your mother. Thank you for sharing it and the recipe.


Marikayknits said:


> Hi everyone! I have an easy pie crust recipe that was given to me by my mother. She loved to bake pies, and made them every Sunday when all the family gathered for dinner. When she passed away, one of the things the minister said was to take something from her life and make it your own. I decided I would master her pie making skills (I wasn't very good at making pies at that time). I have a very tear stained recipe in my mother's handwriting that I practiced until I got it right. Now that I've written book, here's the recipe.
> 
> 3 cups all purpose flour
> 1 scant teaspoon salt
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love this picture....the "tower like" structures are so romantic looking to me.


KateB said:


> DH's back is bothering him a bit today so we're going to walk up to the old town and have a coffee. He thinks lying on the loungers at the pool hasn't helped his back any, so we'll have a day off from that.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Four a.m. and I'm up. Don't know what that is about, but did sleep 6 hours.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh I didnt realise you had a Cardiology appointment. I gather then that the letter your GP sent off helped with the waiting? I hope you dont have to wait too long for the next stage of tests.


Oh, thought I had mentioned it, duh!
Yes, this was as a result of the GP's letter, now I wait for the result of the young house surgeon's letter!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> My DS had Glandular fever very bad when he was about 14. Had to have a few months off school and then when he could go back it had be in little bits not all day. Doctor said that if you dont get enough rest and take it very slowly while recovering you can end up with Chronic Fatigue. My DS has been fine ever since. Also when DD was having tests done at hospital last year, one of the tests showed that she had previously shown positive for Glandular Fever! News to us! She must have only had it midly.....


Mmmm.
It is as ill as I can remember being, with the possible exception of the Russian Flu I had when 23 and ended up with a Pneumonia.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Ah, well I am glad the doctors letter helped.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you. I had a very good teacher; parent of a student at the time. Unfortunately she was killed in an automobile accident about 2 years later. Left a husband and 5 kids without a mom. The first quilt she had me make was a calendar quilt in that each block was a different pieced pattern progressively more difficult. It took me a year to finish it since I hand quilted it too. I learned so much from her; she was only in her 30s when she died.


How very sad for those young children, and you too, I imagine she had become more than just your teacher.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> My youngest was born when I was 41!


Wow Gwen, you are like my mom who had my baby brother at 42. He is a year younger than my DS.

Such a heartbreaking story about the mother taken all too soon with so many young ones. Lovely to see your quilting, a result of her passing on her knowledge.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Four a.m. and I'm up. Don't know what that is about, but did sleep 6 hours.


I woke up at 4am here too. LOL. Of course my 4am is not your 4am. I'll be needing a nap today.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you, I sure had fun making these items. Stu was watching me make the shoes and said it was really cool seeing them being created.


Precious, lovely, and sweet! :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi everyone! I have an easy pie crust recipe that was given to me by my mother. She loved to bake pies, and made them every Sunday when all the family gathered for dinner. When she passed away, one of the things the minister said was to take something from her life and make it your own. I decided I would master her pie making skills (I wasn't very good at making pies at that time). I have a very tear stained recipe in my mother's handwriting that I practiced until I got it right. Now that I've written book, here's the recipe.
> 
> 3 cups all purpose flour
> 1 scant teaspoon salt
> ...


I hadn't thought about it before, but now I realize I didn't quilt seriously until my grandmother died--had done a couple of small ones but nothing complex. I did sew but took learning to quilt more seriously and got into it more passionately a few months after she passed. Thanks for helping me see that!

On another note, I'd like to try both recipes for pie crust. Mine usually comes out okay but am curious about using egg and this one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I hadn't thought about it before, but now I realize I didn't quilt seriously until my grandmother died--had done a couple of small ones but nothing complex. I did sew but took learning to quilt more seriously and got into it more passionately a few months after she passed. Thanks for helping me see that!
> 
> On another note, I'd like to try both recipes for pie crust. Mine usually comes out okay but am curious about using egg and this one.


I like to use egg yolk, especially in a sweet pastry- unlike Kate, but like many Scots I pride myself on making a good pastry. :sm16:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> What a gorgeous old town and your photography is beautiful. Hope DH's back recovers with a day off from the loungers.


I'd love to claim it was my photography, but I actually got it from Google! We walked right up to the top where there is a lighthouse, a museum & a cafe and sat there & had a coke each - it was lovely looking out over the sea.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've been thinking about red, white, and black for the circle jacket...realized it would look like a bullseye target! Hmm...better rethink. Ha ha.


???????? good that you thought of that before you got it made, I wouldn't have realized until I'd done all the work????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, hope you get your nap. I took Maya out. Unfortunately in first 1/4 mile she found stick. When I reached down to grab it, to throw it, she broke her sit command and jumped onto the top of my hand. I have a 2" triangular gash and am black and blue. Old thin skin. Went back to car. Washed hand, put tea tree oil on and bandaged.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

StellaK said:


> Mel, I love your new haircut and avatar.


Good to see you back, Stella. How have you been doing?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi everyone! I have an easy pie crust recipe that was given to me by my mother. She loved to bake pies, and made them every Sunday when all the family gathered for dinner. When she passed away, one of the things the minister said was to take something from her life and make it your own. I decided I would master her pie making skills (I wasn't very good at making pies at that time). I have a very tear stained recipe in my mother's handwriting that I practiced until I got it right. Now that I've written book, here's the recipe.
> 
> 3 cups all purpose flour
> 1 scant teaspoon salt
> ...


What a great way to remember your mom.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> DH's back is bothering him a bit today so we're going to walk up to the old town and have a coffee. He thinks lying on the loungers at the pool hasn't helped his back any, so we'll have a day off from that.


What an interesting looking place. Hope the walk made your DHs back feel better. I find if I lay around I get more aches & pains than normal.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Copies go automatically to the GP., if you have authorised it, and I have.


With email, you would think it would be to your doctor by Tuesday.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Indeed! And that far better than when they had told me ten months.


????????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Copies go automatically to the GP., if you have authorised it, and I have.


If you have a copy of the letter, you would know what's in the letter and be able to advocate for yourself at the Dr. office visit. I've known faxes and letters to not show up where and when they're supposed to so am always double prepared. It's awful that we have to so aggressively advocate for ourselves, but it does get good results.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kaye, nice sleep sack, is it for a friend? Or do you have something planned you forgot to mention????????

Desert Joy, hope your had heals quickly.

Gwen, sad about your quilting friend, that poor family losing their wife/mom so young. One of my cousins died in a car crash at 30 leaving 4 little boys, the youngest 6 months, sad the boys won't even remember her.

Jeanette, that's great that your DH has recovered from his surgery s well, I hope when he gets the other knee done it goes just as well.

Mononucleosis is still quite common here & if you don't look after yourself it can last a very long time. Because DS couldn't miss classes or he would flunk out of Technical school he had to keep pushing himself but he didn't really feel well for most of a year & even then if he got overtired it would seem to return.at first he thought he had strep. Throat as his throat was so sore & he was running a fever, we went up to Edmonton to visit him & take care of him. He had gone to emergency & the doctor gave him a paper to get blood work done the next day. He had not requested a test for mono but I added an X to the paper requesting it( the bad lab tech up to bad tricks????) over my working years I have found that people with mono have the most terrible smell on their breath, soon as I smelled DS, I was sure that's what he had & wanted the test done. It came back positive. When he finally completed his course he came home & did I almost nothing but sleep for 3 months.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan, I can see why your DH was amazed at those little shoes, they are really cute. That's one thing I e never mastered making, they never seem to come out just right.

I'm not sure what is going on, maybe from the weather but I got up yesterday with a migraine, not real bad, just nagging all day long, was worse last night so I took some drugs, I slept well but it's still here this morning. It could b the dust in the air from all the combines or maybe some mouldy stuff I got into in the garden, whatever the cause, I hope it gives up soon. I've got things needing done!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm glad to never have had mono, but do remember having pneumonia when I was in my young 20's and burning the candle at both ends working full time, going to undergrad classes and partying on the weekends. I was able to stay home and recuperate, but only under strict orders that if I didn't, I was going to be hospitalized.

Fan, Mel, SwedenMe - your baby projects are so cute and remind me that I'm a real slacker and don't have the baby blankets for the twins due in late October done yet.

Mel - I love the hair cut and color; I'm trying to get in to see the hairdresser for a much needed cut and perm.

Love to all.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, thank you. Hope your migraine goes away. I don't get migraines but do get, oh darn, CRAFT, ocular migraines. Where you get all kinds of zebra stripes flashing on your side vision.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, hope you get your nap. I took Maya out. Unfortunately in first 1/4 mile she found stick. When I reached down to grab it, to throw it, she broke her sit command and jumped onto the top of my hand. I have a 2" triangular gash and am black and blue. Old thin skin. Went back to car. Washed hand, put tea tree oil on and bandaged.


Oh Maya, your poor mistress. Tea Tree oil does wonders.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> With email, you would think it would be to your doctor by Tuesday.


I think most of these reports come through to the doctors on a centralised computer system, those that we get, are mailed out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> If you have a copy of the letter, you would know what's in the letter and be able to advocate for yourself at the Dr. office visit. I've known faxes and letters to not show up where and when they're supposed to so am always double prepared. It's awful that we have to so aggressively advocate for ourselves, but it does get good results.


No, one does not get a copy of that particular report, certainly I have nothing with which to advocate.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is what I ve been up to . A quick project while I have a break from the A line cardigan/ coat I'm knitting which seems to be taking forever and I'm trying to find a nice beret/ tam to go with it but I have a picture in my head of what I want and cannot find a pattern anywhere


So pretty. Will be lovely on some lucky baby.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, hope you get your nap. I took Maya out. Unfortunately in first 1/4 mile she found stick. When I reached down to grab it, to throw it, she broke her sit command and jumped onto the top of my hand. I have a 2" triangular gash and am black and blue. Old thin skin. Went back to car. Washed hand, put tea tree oil on and bandaged.


After going to the post office and getting stuff to do the laundry, I came home and took a lovely nap, but I will say it felt like I never would wake up. Feeling a bit brighter now and the laundry is going. Cute, but another thing with age, I love to use Borax in my wash and the young fellow had no idea what I meant, although he did find out for me where it was as they moved everything.

Oh no. Maya's urge to get the stick was just too strong. I sure hope your hand will be ok. Sounds pretty nasty. I know what you mean about older skin. I found out if I scratched too much I could go right through. Another thing the doctor explained to me about my being old. :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, I can see why your DH was amazed at those little shoes, they are really cute. That's one thing I e never mastered making, they never seem to come out just right.
> 
> I'm not sure what is going on, maybe from the weather but I got up yesterday with a migraine, not real bad, just nagging all day long, was worse last night so I took some drugs, I slept well but it's still here this morning. It could b the dust in the air from all the combines or maybe some mouldy stuff I got into in the garden, whatever the cause, I hope it gives up soon. I've got things needing done!


I always find the changing of the seasons make the migraines worse. You've had some pretty good changes in weather fronts, but yes, allergies to certain things set them off too. I can imagine this is a very busy time of year for you.

I didn't know that about Mono and bad breath. Love it that you added a much needed X to the tests. BRAVO!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ???????? good that you thought of that before you got it made, I wouldn't have realized until I'd done all the work????


Me too Bonnie. I would have been wearing it and called a bulls eye and then not wanted to wear it again. I do have some patterns for this type of pattern and do hope to someday knit one. They are quite lovely.

In cleaning out my cupboard I found a little pot holder knit for me by Donmaur. I haven't heard from her so long now and she had told us all she was terminal. I've washed it and have it out. It has a big heart in the middle. A KP member who taught one of Designer's workshops and tried to impart her knowledge on the general forum also.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> The other items for baby girl.


Fan, you do lovely work. And in such a short amount of time. Just adorable!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie and Daralene, thank you. Maya would never hurt me on purpose. But she does have giant paws with sharp nails.
Bonnie, forgot to say, I, too, think it was clever to add an X to lab slip.
G/E doc gave me new medicine to try. It's for IBS. Viberzi, is the name. Haven't taken it yet as suppose to take with food.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Progress on the Barclay top down baby jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry.
> 
> Need to do sleeves and then it will go into the pile of others for buttons to be added.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie and Daralene, thank you. Maya would never hurt me on purpose. But she does have giant paws with sharp nails.
> Bonnie, forgot to say, I, too, think it was clever to add an X to lab slip.
> G/E doc gave me new medicine to try. It's for IBS. Viberzi, is the name. Haven't taken it yet as suppose to take with food.


I hope the new drug works for you. I've seen it advertised here


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Railyn said:


> [. I am wondering if you could get a doctor's statement that your DH required, because of his "heart" condition (additional stress on his heart because of his large size) , a motorized W/C. That worked for our oversized neighbor with Medicare and could be a possibility perhaps, for you.


Thank you for your kind words. DH has Parkinson's which is quickly getting worse. He did have a statement from his doctor but it was rejected anyway. His dr. was not pleased. We haven't given up. He is being referred to an "old folks" dr. (I would tell you what kind if I could spell it.) with the hopes that he will know the ropes and get DH the chair he needs. I was sadly surprised to learn how expensive electric wheelchair are. It is terrible. The one DH would like is almost $5000 and they go up even higher.[/quote]

I'm sorry to hear that the VA wouldn't provide your DH with an motorized chair. His doctor's prescription was all that was required. Our VA in Canada was very good to my DH. He first had a scooter and then he had an motorized chair.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie and Daralene, thank you. Maya would never hurt me on purpose. But she does have giant paws with sharp nails.
> Bonnie, forgot to say, I, too, think it was clever to add an X to lab slip.
> G/E doc gave me new medicine to try. It's for IBS. Viberzi, is the name. Haven't taken it yet as suppose to take with food.


 :sm24: I am lucky if I can trim two of Ringo's nails at a time, I guess Maya's toes are black with black nails- very hard to do yourself, without hitting the quick.
Hoping the new med has the desired effect!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH and I both tend to "collect stuff cause you might could use it later" but I reach a point when it all of a sudden drives me crazy. Seems to happen more often too the older I get. I also was surprised that I could get delivery so quickly. Even the regular delivery time was for the 14th. The express delivery didn't cause any more either just have to be here between 7 a.m. and 10 p.m. and no call before they arrive. Today DH hauled off 2 of the 3 recliner (3rd will get put out on our glassed in porch for the time being after the sofa arrives. DH has this "love" of this chair even though the seat has been duck taped together etc. I told him it would not stay in the living room unless it was re-upholstered. Structurally it is sound but OMG is it seen better days. Of course he is clueless how much it will cost to have it done since he wants new leather. He very well may change his mind when I eventually get him a price on it (which I won't be doing any time soon either). Today I swept, vacuumed, and mopped the living room to be ready for when the sofa does arrive.


 It can sometimes cost more to have a chair reupholstered than to buy new. You might have to rethink that . I've been there...done that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Issues with cell pics - sorry
> '08 Z06 known as Beast 730 horsepower


Beautiful cars. Here's a pic of my '78 Mercedes. I was at a trim shop yesterday and saw a gorgeous Cadillac convertible. The owner told me that it was #17 out of 225 built. What a beauty it was. I didn't even know Caddy made a sports car.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Saddest day when both Vettes and FX45 towed away after Sandy


Oh, I didn't know they were damaged in the storm. How very sad for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Beautiful cars. Here's a pic of my '78 Mercedes. I was at a trim shop yesterday and saw a gorgeous Cadillac convertible. The owner told me that it was #17 out of 225 built. What a beauty it was. I didn't even know Caddy made a sports car.


She looks a real beauty, Liz!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone I've been reading along, and resting up with this sore ear problem.
> Here is my little crochet baby dress all finished, booties and bonnet yet to be done. The back buttons are shaped like roses.


That's lovely, Fan


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Reading this lying at the side of the pool....but in the shade as I'm still milk bottle white! Thank you for all the birthday wishes, I had a really nice day. Lots of great photos this week & nice to see Marianne & Tessadale back with us. Here are some more photos to keep Julie busy! (Thanks again for doing this week for me Julie!)
> Wow, didn't realise the one of me was so big....in every way! :sm06: :sm09:


What a lovely photo of you, Kate. The scenery looks so beautiful. I hope you are having a marvellous time.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> My baby turned 35 in April! Here he is with Caitlin - I can just hear her saying, "Daadee!" - very much a Daddy's girl.


A handsome son and a lovely granddaughter.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Since Julie shared the lovely quilt that Bronwen did I'll show you one I made about 14 years ago when I was first learning to quilt. It was done for my oldest DGS when he was a little boy. He loved the movie Iron Giant so I decided to create an Iron Giant quilt for him. You can't really see the actual quilting in the picture. It is very simple but boy did he love it. You can see their cat does too! DGS is 19 closing in on 20 now.


A cute quilt. Your DGS must love it to still have it after all this time.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning everyone, Sincere thanks to you all for wonderful feedback on the baby garments I made.
I've had a blast making everything, and been splashing in the frog pond at times but finally got it all done. 
Creating the tiny shoes was very fiddly but they worked out well in the end. I ran low on coloured yarn for them so got creative and made the bases in plain colour. I'm happy with results. 
It's a very wintery blast from the Antarctic, zooming through our country today, with gales, heavy rain, and snow making life very chilly.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here are the photos of front and back for the circle vest--not great photos, just quick shots, but I hope it gives you an idea (please ignore the messy shelf in the background!).


A great job on the circle vest. Looks so nice.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Fan said:


> Baby ensemble finished, the wee shoes are very cute.


The whole outfit is cute. Well done.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Beautiful cars. Here's a pic of my '78 Mercedes. I was at a trim shop yesterday and saw a gorgeous Cadillac convertible. The owner told me that it was #17 out of 225 built. What a beauty it was. I didn't even know Caddy made a sports car.


Magnificent! If the Cadillac was a 2 seater they no longer make it. If it was think it's an XLR a lot of parts were from Corvettes. Way behind in reading party and have to work back to catch up. Exhausted after having a fun time with Jimmy in Menace. Had his radar on and hardly went off. Were definitely over the speed limit at times. Hit bad weather heading home and many cars went off the road and into ditches and 1 into a tree and surrounded by trees. Many ambulances responded to that. We had a very good trip. Can't wait to go out again. I certainly slept well last night as it was like being with DH.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Last year I had asked for prayers for a young 6 year old girl diagnosed with stage 4 cancer. Today I am happy to say that Emma was well enough to return to school yesterday. What a huge blessing. It was shortly after school started last year that she was diagnosed.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> Beautiful cars. Here's a pic of my '78 Mercedes. I was at a trim shop yesterday and saw a gorgeous Cadillac convertible. The owner told me that it was #17 out of 225 built. What a beauty it was. I didn't even know Caddy made a sports car.


Oh!!! Beautiful Mercedes budasha, I've never had a sports model, but have had numerous other Mercedes.
My lease is up next November, 2017 on my B250, am going to go back to a car if I'm still around next year.
My daughter has an E550 cabriolet (convertible) I think that's what it is, her 2nd one. Also a white convertible, yikes it nearly drives itself.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> Last year I had asked for prayers for a young 6 year old girl diagnosed with stage 4 cancer. Today I am happy to say that Emma was well enough to return to school yesterday. What a huge blessing. It was shortly after school started last year that she was diagnosed.


Oh prayers were answered and pray continued health for Emma. Cancer takes way too many from so many!


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie and Daralene, thank you. Maya would never hurt me on purpose. But she does have giant paws with sharp nails.
> Bonnie, forgot to say, I, too, think it was clever to add an X to lab slip.
> G/E doc gave me new medicine to try. It's for IBS. Viberzi, is the name. Haven't taken it yet as suppose to take with food.


I just saw that advertised on TV this afternoon. Hope it helps and you get relief!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think most of these reports come through to the doctors on a centralised computer system, those that we get, are mailed out.


I'm very familiar with those centralized patient records systems since it's what my son is project manager for in the installation and training. My hospital and doctors use his company's system and letters are shared with other doctors through a messaging system and I can log in and see all my records. DH's system works the same way. Very convenient.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Last year I had asked for prayers for a young 6 year old girl diagnosed with stage 4 cancer. Today I am happy to say that Emma was well enough to return to school yesterday. What a huge blessing. It was shortly after school started last year that she was diagnosed.[/quot
> 
> What wonderful news. God is so good!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Last year I had asked for prayers for a young 6 year old girl diagnosed with stage 4 cancer. Today I am happy to say that Emma was well enough to return to school yesterday. What a huge blessing. It was shortly after school started last year that she was diagnosed.


Thank you, Lord.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm very familiar with those centralized patient records systems since it's what my son is project manager for in the installation and training. My hospital and doctors use his company's system and letters are shared with other doctors through a messaging system and I can log in and see all my records. DH's system works the same way. Very convenient.


They are bringing a system of personalised access, I am fairly sure I remember reading somewhere a while ago. Don't think it has started yet.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Beautiful cars. Here's a pic of my '78 Mercedes. I was at a trim shop yesterday and saw a gorgeous Cadillac convertible. The owner told me that it was #17 out of 225 built. What a beauty it was. I didn't even know Caddy made a sports car.


You ladies sure have some fancy vehicles. Makes my 11 yr old VW Passat seem pretty shabby????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Last year I had asked for prayers for a young 6 year old girl diagnosed with stage 4 cancer. Today I am happy to say that Emma was well enough to return to school yesterday. What a huge blessing. It was shortly after school started last year that she was diagnosed.


What wonderful news, her family must be so happy & relieved


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You ladies sure have some fancy vehicles. Makes my 11 yr old VW Passat seem pretty shabby????


Loved the pictures of the beautiful cars. Makes my 2003 Golf look shabby as well, though she is well kept up. And, of course, I still love my 1982 Datsun diesel pickup that we restored. Just got the Golf washed again today. Keep sending the pictures of your beautiful knitting. Makes me "lonesome" to be able to do some as well. But, I do think that slowly the thumb is making a bit of progress. Thanks for your prayers.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ouch! Glad you had things to tend your hand in the car. Hope it heals very quickly.


sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, hope you get your nap. I took Maya out. Unfortunately in first 1/4 mile she found stick. When I reached down to grab it, to throw it, she broke her sit command and jumped onto the top of my hand. I have a 2" triangular gash and am black and blue. Old thin skin. Went back to car. Washed hand, put tea tree oil on and bandaged.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

DH went combining about 3 pm but just the last 1/2hr the heavens have opened up, just pouring???? Lots of thunder. The
guys won't be happy as they have been stopped for 2 days & just got started again. Harvest is going to take forever that this rate. 
I haven't done much today, soon as I get up doing much the headache comes back.
I decided to wind some yarn for that workshop, dug around in my stash & found some that's been there a long time. My ball winder seems to be on its last leg, I'm ready to toss it & get another, the guide wire keeps flying out& I can't see any way to repair it. I guess that's what you get when you buy something cheap form China. Originally I had one form KnitPicks but the part that holds the yarn came apart from the rest, my DH attempted to fix it but something wasn't right & the balls come out all cockeyed???? & then won't come out without getting completely snarled. I finally got the yarn wound but somewhere in its travels someone had snipped some of it, the first 3/4 of the skein wound OK but the rest of it was in about 10 pieces, I just tied them together & wound it but hopefully I won't have to use that part as I think it will be,hard too invisibly join such fine yarn. It's a pretty dark green alpaca so should be nice when done.

Does anyone have any suggestions on a new yarn winder or should I just order another fromKnitpicks? The frustration of the current just isn't worth the trouble!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Loved the pictures of the beautiful cars. Makes my 2003 Golf look shabby as well, though she is well kept up. And, of course, I still love my 1982 Datsun diesel pickup that we restored. Just got the Golf washed again today. Keep sending the pictures of your beautiful knitting. Makes me "lonesome" to be able to do some as well. But, I do think that slowly the thumb is making a bit of progress. Thanks for your prayers.


Hope your hand heals quickly, does it interfere with your work?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hannah just trimmed Alice's nails this evening. She also has very sharp nails and is still learning not to jump on you. All of us have little scratches and bruises from her. I know Maya didn't mean to hurt you Sassafras.



Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I am lucky if I can trim two of Ringo's nails at a time, I guess Maya's toes are black with black nails- very hard to do yourself, without hitting the quick.
> Hoping the new med has the desired effect!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh I know; DH just isn't aware of what it would cost. Sofa arrived at 1:30 this afternoon. I really like the living room arrangement now.



budasha said:


> It can sometimes cost more to have a chair reupholstered than to buy new. You might have to rethink that . I've been there...done that.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the car.


budasha said:


> Beautiful cars. Here's a pic of my '78 Mercedes. I was at a trim shop yesterday and saw a gorgeous Cadillac convertible. The owner told me that it was #17 out of 225 built. What a beauty it was. I didn't even know Caddy made a sports car.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Amen and ditto!


Nannyof6GS said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Last year I had asked for prayers for a young 6 year old girl diagnosed with stage 4 cancer. Today I am happy to say that Emma was well enough to return to school yesterday. What a huge blessing. It was shortly after school started last year that she was diagnosed.[/quot
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm right there with you Bonnie with my 10 year old Dodge Caravan full of scratches and dents...LOL. Still haven't reached 150,000 miles yet. You can tell we don't travel too much. And of course my 1986 Ford Ranger pickup is still running; motor good but need to have some work on the brakes and the body....well, let's just say paint can only cover so much! LOL



Bonnie7591 said:


> You ladies sure have some fancy vehicles. Makes my 11 yr old VW Passat seem pretty shabby????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hannah just trimmed Alice's nails this evening. She also has very sharp nails and is still learning not to jump on you. All of us have little scratches and bruises from her. I know Maya didn't mean to hurt you Sassafras.


They are just being loving!


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh I know; DH just isn't aware of what it would cost. Sofa arrived at 1:30 this afternoon. I really like the living room arrangement now.


Happy for you!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sam just posted in last week's tea party. He is hoping to return home this Friday.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH went combining about 3 pm but just the last 1/2hr the heavens have opened up, just pouring???? Lots of thunder. The
> guys won't be happy as they have been stopped for 2 days & just got started again. Harvest is going to take forever that this rate.
> I haven't done much today, soon as I get up doing much the headache comes back.
> I decided to wind some yarn for that workshop, dug around in my stash & found some that's been there a long time. My ball winder seems to be on its last leg, I'm ready to toss it & get another, the guide wire keeps flying out& I can't see any way to repair it. I guess that's what you get when you buy something cheap form China. Originally I had one form KnitPicks but the part that holds the yarn came apart from the rest, my DH attempted to fix it but something wasn't right & the balls come out all cockeyed???? & then won't come out without getting completely snarled. I finally got the yarn wound but somewhere in its travels someone had snipped some of it, the first 3/4 of the skein wound OK but the rest of it was in about 10 pieces, I just tied them together & wound it but hopefully I won't have to use that part as I think it will be,hard too invisibly join such fine yarn. It's a pretty dark green alpaca so should be nice when done.
> ...


That is frustrating for the guys. I hope they can get the crops harvested soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Just got this text from Heidi about Sam.
> 
> Thank you he got moved out of intensive care yesterday to a regular room and then they ended up discharging himhe was going to try to come home Wednesday but call tonight saying he was too weak and too tired he was pretty upset that he couldn't make it home he just wants to be here I will continue to keep you posted


It's good news that he's out of the spa, hopefully he'll be able to fly home soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Good to hear Sam is out of the spa, he must rest before travelling as hospitals are tiring places.
> Please say prayers for my friend Val as she's very unwell also my sister as she's not getting any better. All needing them are in mine.


Sent them up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I will need to see if it is based in egg. If so, I can't get it. Same with the flu shot. Last time I had that, I was in high school and my arm swelled up so bad my coat wouldn't go over my arm.


Marla has the same problem, if it's incubated in egg she can't have the shot, and she's allergic to most antibiotics too.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you. Yes, Maya does have black nails. Luckily breeder I bought her from had trained her to stay quiet for nail clipping so I can do it myself. I tend to do little snips often. Walking in desert helps too. She is a good girl and I trained her to back up, sit, and stay before I reach down and pick up her throw stick. But I think she broke stay because it was at beginning of walk and she didn't have her "frisky me" out. I don't bring sticks, she finds them herself. But from now on I'll make sure she has walked a bit before I throw her stick.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> She was extremely fortunate her mother had been Matron of a Hospital in Snowdonia in Wales so reacted fast enough to save her. But in cutting her throat open to remove the dung, the surgeon nicked a nerve and one of her shoulders drooped a little, and she had to save singing for once or twice a year- so her larynx has to have been affected too.


She was extremely fortunate!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The whole ensemble is lovely, Fan!


 :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, didn't have things in car. But only 5 min. Ride home.
Nannyof6gs, thank you. Seems to be helping.
Mary, what joyous news that little girl is cancer free!
Kiwifrau and MrsVette, I'll enjoy your cars vicariously. Meantime I love my PriusC (like a station wagon back). I don't even know what year it is. I'm not a date person. But we did buy it new and I was especially thrilled to have heat in the seats. I know, I know, I live on a desert. But we do get below freezing and that can be accompanied by high winds which take the heat right out of my body. Once I get cold, it takes a LONG time to warm up.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan and Julie, brrrr, sounds cold. Keep warm.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

YEAH, Ssam posted!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> July '84 was a good month to start a family wasn't it?


As was January! DD was born then. DS was born July of '87.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you, I sure had fun making these items. Stu was watching me make the shoes and said it was really cool seeing them being created.


You did a great job on them all! Isn't it wonderful when our DH's like what we create?!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> And, hopefully, you're feeling better and the weight loss is an added bonus.


I am mostly feeling better. And, yes, the weight loss is a bonus! Hope it continues.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi everyone! I have an easy pie crust recipe that was given to me by my mother. She loved to bake pies, and made them every Sunday when all the family gathered for dinner. When she passed away, one of the things the minister said was to take something from her life and make it your own. I decided I would master her pie making skills (I wasn't very good at making pies at that time). I have a very tear stained recipe in my mother's handwriting that I practiced until I got it right. Now that I've written book, here's the recipe.
> 
> 3 cups all purpose flour
> 1 scant teaspoon salt
> ...


Thank you for sharing it! I suggest you laminate the recipe and frame it. What a wonderful way to remember your mother.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope your hand heals quickly, does it interfere with your work?


Gets better as the day goes on, but a bit miserable for my first case or two. Glad there are other ways to maintain an airway other than a hand mask. Thanks for asking.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I like to use egg yolk, especially in a sweet pastry- unlike Kate, but like many Scots I pride myself on making a good pastry. :sm16:


Mine is out of the Betty Crocker cook book. It's okay, but it sure isn't my mothers, which was from the can of Fluffo shortening. Which isn't made any more. I use butter flavored Crisco for the shortening in mine. At least I can make it now. It's been years since I could make a decent pie crust. I used to do fine, then all of a sudden I couldn't make it for anything.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, hope you get your nap. I took Maya out. Unfortunately in first 1/4 mile she found stick. When I reached down to grab it, to throw it, she broke her sit command and jumped onto the top of my hand. I have a 2" triangular gash and am black and blue. Old thin skin. Went back to car. Washed hand, put tea tree oil on and bandaged.


Bet that ruined your walk. I'm sure that Maya feels bad about hurting you. Hope you heal quickly.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just caught up and going to try and comment a few things.

I was 29 when I had Gage. I was considered the old lady on the maternity floor as most of the girls were 16 to 21.????????????

I have had Mono twice. Wasn't fun either time.????

All the pics are great ????

My knees have been aching all day. Should have known weather was to blame. The skies opened up about an hour ago and still going out there. 
I couldn't sleep last night for the life of me. Probably ended up getting maybe an hour and a half????

Watched Netflix and curled up on the couch today. Headachy and felt yucky. Got some knitting done today. I haven't made the sweater yet but I did do the booties hat and mitts. Sweater will be done tomorrow. Ruffled Rosie by Marianna Mel on Ravelry 3 mth size


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, I can see why your DH was amazed at those little shoes, they are really cute. That's one thing I e never mastered making, they never seem to come out just right.
> 
> I'm not sure what is going on, maybe from the weather but I got up yesterday with a migraine, not real bad, just nagging all day long, was worse last night so I took some drugs, I slept well but it's still here this morning. It could b the dust in the air from all the combines or maybe some mouldy stuff I got into in the garden, whatever the cause, I hope it gives up soon. I've got things needing done!


Did you see the post I shared on Facebook about the ear piercing for migraines? My cousin had hers done, and a couple of other family members did also. She said she hasn't had one since she had it done over a month ago. She has had them 3-4 times a month for years. If you want me to try to find it again, let me know.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, one does not get a copy of that particular report, certainly I have nothing with which to advocate.


Perhaps you can request copies of that, along with any other test results that you would have done? I always try to remember to ask for a copy of my blood work when I go for the follow up appointment. I figure if I have copies, and scan them into the computer, then save to a flash drive, at least I have a copy of the most recent results when we travel if needed. In fact, I have copies of almost all of my medical records, including mamograms, and our house and car insurance policy on a flash drive. I try to keep it in my wallet. It also has my emergency medical information on it. I also carry a printed version of the emergency medical information. Which needs updated, but no point in that before Monday when I go to the endocrinologist again.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> After going to the post office and getting stuff to do the laundry, I came home and took a lovely nap, but I will say it felt like I never would wake up. Feeling a bit brighter now and the laundry is going. Cute, but another thing with age, I love to use Borax in my wash and the young fellow had no idea what I meant, although he did find out for me where it was as they moved everything.
> 
> Oh no. Maya's urge to get the stick was just too strong. I sure hope your hand will be ok. Sounds pretty nasty. I know what you mean about older skin. I found out if I scratched too much I could go right through. Another thing the doctor explained to me about my being old. :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


Was the Borax not with the other laundry supplies? It is here. I use it in almost every load. I also sprinkle it around the outside foundation of the house in the spring to keep ants out of the house.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Last year I had asked for prayers for a young 6 year old girl diagnosed with stage 4 cancer. Today I am happy to say that Emma was well enough to return to school yesterday. What a huge blessing. It was shortly after school started last year that she was diagnosed.


Such a blessing! Saying prayers of thanks.

Mrsvette, sounds like you had a wonderful day. So glad you weren't involved in any of the accidents.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I found this. http://www.familycookbookproject.com/recipe/3179298/fluffo-pie-crust.html

Mel, love the ruffles.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You ladies sure have some fancy vehicles. Makes my 11 yr old VW Passat seem pretty shabby????


And my 2005 Ford Expedition, also! Poor baby has 134,000 on it. Gotta keep it, as it's the only thing we own now that will tow my trailer full of hit and miss engines. You ladies sure do have some pretty cars!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

My car is an '06, and she needs to last a while longer! My mileage is low, though, one benefit of working at home.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH went combining about 3 pm but just the last 1/2hr the heavens have opened up, just pouring???? Lots of thunder. The
> guys won't be happy as they have been stopped for 2 days & just got started again. Harvest is going to take forever that this rate.
> I haven't done much today, soon as I get up doing much the headache comes back.
> I decided to wind some yarn for that workshop, dug around in my stash & found some that's been there a long time. My ball winder seems to be on its last leg, I'm ready to toss it & get another, the guide wire keeps flying out& I can't see any way to repair it. I guess that's what you get when you buy something cheap form China. Originally I had one form KnitPicks but the part that holds the yarn came apart from the rest, my DH attempted to fix it but something wasn't right & the balls come out all cockeyed???? & then won't come out without getting completely snarled. I finally got the yarn wound but somewhere in its travels someone had snipped some of it, the first 3/4 of the skein wound OK but the rest of it was in about 10 pieces, I just tied them together & wound it but hopefully I won't have to use that part as I think it will be,hard too invisibly join such fine yarn. It's a pretty dark green alpaca so should be nice when done.
> ...


I would just order another from Knit Picks. In fact, if you ordered it from them, they may replace the old one from them. Even if you no longer have it. Worth a phone call, anyway.

As to your headache returning when you get up and move around, check your temperature. There was a clip on the news this evening about a virus that mimics allergies, but to watch for headache and achy muscles and joints, like you would have if you had the flu. Hope it isn't that.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Sam just posted in last week's tea party. He is hoping to return home this Friday.


I saw the post. Thank you. I did suggest, and hope he sees it, that he wear a mask on the flight home. I am thinking he picked something up on the plane. Recirculated air is really bad for those with lung problems. I know Sheepy's DH has been advised not to fly for that reason. Of course, he had a lung transplant about 8 years ago, where Sam has not, but still, I would think it would be very easy for him to pick up even a slight cold germ to set him back. I am looking forward to hearing that Sam is home again, and well on the mend.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> That is frustrating for the guys. I hope they can get the crops harvested soon.


Ditto


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla has the same problem, if it's incubated in egg she can't have the shot, and she's allergic to most antibiotics too.


That isn't good. At least I am okay with those, though the mega dose they gave me a couple of years ago for upper respritory infection about did me in. Either I was sicker than we thought, or the antibiotic made me sicker! I could barely walk from the bedroom to the bathroom, let alone make it to the kitchen to eat. DH doesn't cook, but he did then. He made some pretty good chicken noodle soup, too. Too bad he didn't wing it as well the second time he made it. Still good, but not as good as the first batch!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just caught up and going to try and comment a few things.
> 
> I was 29 when I had Gage. I was considered the old lady on the maternity floor as most of the girls were 16 to 21.????????????
> 
> ...


Hope you are feeling better by now, and sleep well tonight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you. Yes, Maya does have black nails. Luckily breeder I bought her from had trained her to stay quiet for nail clipping so I can do it myself. I tend to do little snips often. Walking in desert helps too. She is a good girl and I trained her to back up, sit, and stay before I reach down and pick up her throw stick. But I think she broke stay because it was at beginning of walk and she didn't have her "frisky me" out. I don't bring sticks, she finds them herself. But from now on I'll make sure she has walked a bit before I throw her stick.


Lucky you that she was trained- it is quite a battle with Ringo. 
That sounds like a good idea to let her work off her energy first.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> She was extremely fortunate!


Indeed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan and Julie, brrrr, sounds cold. Keep warm.


I am all wrapped up! Bit of excitement here the next door neighbour has just been taken away by the ambulance crew- hope he has nothing too serious wrong.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Mine is out of the Betty Crocker cook book. It's okay, but it sure isn't my mothers, which was from the can of Fluffo shortening. Which isn't made any more. I use butter flavored Crisco for the shortening in mine. At least I can make it now. It's been years since I could make a decent pie crust. I used to do fine, then all of a sudden I couldn't make it for anything.


I find cool ingredients, and resting it in the fridge are good- we don't have either of those fats- I would use butter in preference.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH went combining about 3 pm but just the last 1/2hr the heavens have opened up, just pouring???? Lots of thunder. The
> guys won't be happy as they have been stopped for 2 days & just got started again. Harvest is going to take forever that this rate.
> I haven't done much today, soon as I get up doing much the headache comes back.
> I decided to wind some yarn for that workshop, dug around in my stash & found some that's been there a long time. My ball winder seems to be on its last leg, I'm ready to toss it & get another, the guide wire keeps flying out& I can't see any way to repair it. I guess that's what you get when you buy something cheap form China. Originally I had one form KnitPicks but the part that holds the yarn came apart from the rest, my DH attempted to fix it but something wasn't right & the balls come out all cockeyed???? & then won't come out without getting completely snarled. I finally got the yarn wound but somewhere in its travels someone had snipped some of it, the first 3/4 of the skein wound OK but the rest of it was in about 10 pieces, I just tied them together & wound it but hopefully I won't have to use that part as I think it will be,hard too invisibly join such fine yarn. It's a pretty dark green alpaca so should be nice when done.
> ...


KnitPicks replaced mine free - all I did was send them a photo of the lopsided cake that it made.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I found this. http://www.familycookbookproject.com/recipe/3179298/fluffo-pie-crust.html
> 
> Mel, love the ruffles.


Thank you! I never thought to google it! Of course, that doesn't mean it will turn out like Mom's did!

I went to visit her today. It was a really good visit. She was awake for some of it. Her aide was the one I really like. She will be there tomorrow, also. She had just gotten there (I was earlier than I normally am), and told me to go wake mom up so she could eat breakfast. Aide had a Dr. appointment, so was a bit later than usual, but not by much. She got mom to eat some applesauce with her meds crushed into it. Then gave her a bath while I sat and visited with them both and crocheted. It's the first time I have seen mom alert and awake in quite awhile. I'm not sure she knew who I was, but that is okay. She doesn't like getting a bath, or her night gown changed. It hurts to move her arms, especially the one she had broken the shoulder on years ago. I do think she has slipped again a little bit. It's just such a big change from the last couple of months, being awake and alert. She was still confused, ect. but awake on her own, not having had to be woke up. I'm not explaining it well. I think I told you in July that she told my DSIL that my grandma had come to visit her, and scared the daylights out of DSIL. Well, last week, mom told me "that grave man" was here again. Kind of makes me wonder if this is the good before the bad, if you know what I mean. I know it will be a blessing for her when it's her time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Perhaps you can request copies of that, along with any other test results that you would have done? I always try to remember to ask for a copy of my blood work when I go for the follow up appointment. I figure if I have copies, and scan them into the computer, then save to a flash drive, at least I have a copy of the most recent results when we travel if needed. In fact, I have copies of almost all of my medical records, including mamograms, and our house and car insurance policy on a flash drive. I try to keep it in my wallet. It also has my emergency medical information on it. I also carry a printed version of the emergency medical information. Which needs updated, but no point in that before Monday when I go to the endocrinologist again.


I see the doctor next Tuesday and will work from what he has by then.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am all wrapped up! Bit of excitement here the next door neighbour has just been taken away by the ambulance crew- hope he has nothing too serious wrong.


Hope you can stay warm. Will send up a prayer for your neighbor.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:



> I saw the post. Thank you. I did suggest, and hope he sees it, that he wear a mask on the flight home. I am thinking he picked something up on the plane. Recirculated air is really bad for those with lung problems. I know Sheepy's DH has been advised not to fly for that reason. Of course, he had a lung transplant about 8 years ago, where Sam has not, but still, I would think it would be very easy for him to pick up even a slight cold germ to set him back. I am looking forward to hearing that Sam is home again, and well on the mend.


How is Michael doing? I hope he's continued to get better each day.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I find cool ingredients, and resting it in the fridge are good- we don't have either of those fats- I would use butter in preference.


My aunt used lard in hers. I have both butter and lard in the house all the time. I have not had good luck using either for pie crust, though. The sides melted down to the bottom of the pie plate! And I did chill everything, even did before putting it in the oven.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I see the doctor next Tuesday and will work from what he has by then.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you! I never thought to google it! Of course, that doesn't mean it will turn out like Mom's did!
> 
> I went to visit her today. It was a really good visit. She was awake for some of it. Her aide was the one I really like. She will be there tomorrow, also. She had just gotten there (I was earlier than I normally am), and told me to go wake mom up so she could eat breakfast. Aide had a Dr. appointment, so was a bit later than usual, but not by much. She got mom to eat some applesauce with her meds crushed into it. Then gave her a bath while I sat and visited with them both and crocheted. It's the first time I have seen mom alert and awake in quite awhile. I'm not sure she knew who I was, but that is okay. She doesn't like getting a bath, or her night gown changed. It hurts to move her arms, especially the one she had broken the shoulder on years ago. I do think she has slipped again a little bit. It's just such a big change from the last couple of months, being awake and alert. She was still confused, ect. but awake on her own, not having had to be woke up. I'm not explaining it well. I think I told you in July that she told my DSIL that my grandma had come to visit her, and scared the daylights out of DSIL. Well, last week, mom told me "that grave man" was here again. Kind of makes me wonder if this is the good before the bad, if you know what I mean. I know it will be a blessing for her when it's her time.


It can be a very rocky path.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> How is Michael doing? I hope he's continued to get better each day.


Last week he was doing okay. I will see Sheepy tomorrow, unless something new has come up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> My aunt used lard in hers. I have both butter and lard in the house all the time. I have not had good luck using either for pie crust, though. The sides melted down to the bottom of the pie plate! And I did chill everything, even did before putting it in the oven.


Never had that problem- lard is not always easy to find here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope you can stay warm. Will send up a prayer for your neighbor.


Thanks.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It can be a very rocky path.


Yes. As awful as it sounds, I am wishing she would go soon, as it would be so much better for her. I hate seeing her lay there. Even the pillows they are propping her feet on are leaving marks on her skin like bruises, and her skin is so thin that it turns to sores very quickly. She told me she loves me today. Made me smile. And I could actually talk to her a bit, where she has been sleeping all the time the last few months.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes. As awful as it sounds, I am wishing she would go soon, as it would be so much better for her. I hate seeing her lay there. Even the pillows they are propping her feet on are leaving marks on her skin like bruises, and her skin is so thin that it turns to sores very quickly. She told me she loves me today. Made me smile. And I could actually talk to her a bit, where she has been sleeping all the time the last few months.


God Bless her.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Never had that problem- lard is not always easy to find here.


We can get it most places here, even what is supposedly shelf stable, and is found in the baking supply isle. I have not bought any of that. I can get it at a local market fresh. I bought it originally for my aunt's hamburger bun recipe. She had shared it with others who didn't have success with it. So when I asked for it, she warned me that the others didn't have any luck. I made them with the lard, and they came out tasting as I remembered them. I called her right away and told her. I was so excited! I told her that I bet the others had not used lard when they made them. Using shortening or even butter would change the flavor.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> God Bless her.


Thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We can get it most places here, even what is supposedly shelf stable, and is found in the baking supply isle. I have not bought any of that. I can get it at a local market fresh. I bought it originally for my aunt's hamburger bun recipe. She had shared it with others who didn't have success with it. So when I asked for it, she warned me that the others didn't have any luck. I made them with the lard, and they came out tasting as I remembered them. I called her right away and told her. I was so excited! I told her that I bet the others had not used lard when they made them. Using shortening or even butter would change the flavor.


 :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Tami, blessings and peace to your mom and all of you. I do understand what you mean, have felt that way about a loved one suffering.

And I agree about lard if the recipe calls for it. I made tamales one year with shortening instead and it was just NOT the same.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Did you see the post I shared on Facebook about the ear piercing for migraines? My cousin had hers done, and a couple of other family members did also. She said she hasn't had one since she had it done over a month ago. She has had them 3-4 times a month for years. If you want me to try to find it again, let me know.


I will look for it. I've been pretty good the last while but this was a doozy. I used to get many more


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I find cool ingredients, and resting it in the fridge are good- we don't have either of those fats- I would use butter in preference.


You can't get vegetable shortening? If I can't find it I just use lard. My friend offered me some lard to render last fall when they butchered but that's one thing I won't do, I hate the smell it leaves in the house, I remember mom doing it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> KnitPicks replaced mine free - all I did was send them a photo of the lopsided cake that it made.


Ok, maybe I should try, thanks. I didn't think they would replace it after several years so didn't even try. Had you had yours for a while?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Never had that problem- lard is not always easy to find here.


Are pigs not common in NZ?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes. As awful as it sounds, I am wishing she would go soon, as it would be so much better for her. I hate seeing her lay there. Even the pillows they are propping her feet on are leaving marks on her skin like bruises, and her skin is so thin that it turns to sores very quickly. She told me she loves me today. Made me smile. And I could actually talk to her a bit, where she has been sleeping all the time the last few months.


When my stepdad was bedridden they had fake sheepskin booties that velcroed across the front to help keep his heels from getting pressure sores. I think they were quite effective,& could easily be made.

Sometimes it's not a bad thing when death comes, when there is only pain & suffering & no hope of improvement but it's sure difficult to let your loved ones go.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Headache is better this evening.

I've been laying in the couch listening to Celtic Thunder on PBS, they just sang Haleleuia (so?) that was absolutely beautiful

Has anyone watched the Discovery miniseries Harley & the Davidsons, quite an interesting 3 part series about how they started, we have enjoyed it, the last part is on later tonight


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Headache is better this evening.
> 
> I've been laying in the couch listening to Celtic Thunder on PBS, they just sang Haleleuia (so?) that was absolutely beautiful
> 
> Has anyone watched the Discovery miniseries Harley & the Davidsons, quite an interesting 3 part series about how they started, we have enjoyed it, the last part is on later tonight


Glad you're feeling better. I showed Bub the info on that show but we don't have cable. Might be able to find it online later.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Last year I had asked for prayers for a young 6 year old girl diagnosed with stage 4 cancer. Today I am happy to say that Emma was well enough to return to school yesterday. What a huge blessing. It was shortly after school started last year that she was diagnosed.


Wonderful news!!! The family has to be so over joyed. Prayers that it never returns in her lifetime and that she has a good long healthy life from her out.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When my stepdad was bedridden they had fake sheepskin booties that velcroed across the front to help keep his heels from getting pressure sores. I think they were quite effective,& could easily be made.
> 
> Sometimes it's not a bad thing when death comes, when there is only pain & suffering & no hope of improvement but it's sure difficult to let your loved ones go.


They are trying to keep her feet and legs elevated because of swelling and lack of circulation. They would have to wrap her legs and feet in it, I think. There weren't any wrinkles where the marks are. They keep turning her from one side to the other.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You can't get vegetable shortening? If I can't find it I just use lard. My friend offered me some lard to render last fall when they butchered but that's one thing I won't do, I hate the smell it leaves in the house, I remember mom doing it.


We have lots of margarines but I don't like the result- it seems to be a bit tough. I agree I like lard, just don't see it locally.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Are pigs not common in NZ?


We have lots- just my local supermarket is cutting back on lots of items- and it's not that easy to get to the one that specialises in diversity- and the cost of delivery-which I could have- is too high- in my opinion.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Headache is better this evening.
> 
> I've been laying in the couch listening to Celtic Thunder on PBS, they just sang Haleleuia (so?) that was absolutely beautiful
> 
> Has anyone watched the Discovery miniseries Harley & the Davidsons, quite an interesting 3 part series about how they started, we have enjoyed it, the last part is on later tonight


Glad the headache has lifted.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I did the same with mine always in bed at a set time and could read for so long then lights out . I find it funny that a lot of children here are allowed to be up till all hours even playing outside and then parents are moaning about what a nightmare it is on the mornings to get them up and ready for school . Could always tell at the nursery which ones had a set bedtime . One little boy always fell fast asleep on a playmat


Ah but Maryanne would likely have been the one falling asleep on the playmat even with an early bedtime!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Must have been the scariest day of your life when you found her blue. I didn't know they had apnea mats that long ago. When Neil had whooping cough I happened to go into his room & found him blue, he was so tiny he didn't"whoop". That's when I took him to hospital & refused to bring him home til we had answers. I'd taken him in 3 times before & they just kept telling me I was an overanxious mom & he only had a cold???? Until the doctor saw him turn blue, no one really believed what I was telling them


At least I had no problems with that- they accepted my word for it. Maryanne's mat just told us she was breathing and went off if she stopped. The time I was treated like a stupid mother was when the mat kept alarming. The technician spoke as if I was an idiot to tell me if she wasn't on the mat it would alarm and she had got old enough to move. Really? Are you going to look at the mat. A look which said to keep you happy I will but it's fine you stupid mother. A loose wire- maybe that is the problem. No more problems!- until she got too big and mobile for it to work anymore. 
So the mats only worked for small babies.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> She is very lucky to have survived all that. I remember my mm telling me when she was young, the neighbors caught diphtheria & all the kids died. That poor family.
> 
> I wonder how much diphtheria is still lurking about. Will it rear its ugly head among the unvaccinated. I keep waiting for polio to re appear. So Many of these diseases are so devastating that's why it makes me so crazy that there are so many kids not vaccinated because their " smart" parents know more than the public health experts.


The untrained worker in a chiropractic surgery knows more than my paediatrician daughter and that resulted in a great deal of family strife when Vicky refused to have contact with the unimmunised child until Elizabeth had had a couple of lots of immunizations- and reluctantly then as she really wanted the measles etc as well but figured 12 months was just too long.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just a quick check in. Gages first day of school today. He is going for a haircut tonight.
> 
> I got mine done today. She took off about 4 inches or so. Colored. I am loving it❤
> My hair hasn't been this short since grade school. Lol.????
> ...


Like that length on you Mel.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> ******************
> I had no problem after getting the shingles shot. My doctor in Calgary and again here made sure I knew that as far as they are concerned it is absolutely essential for seniors. The shingles are a dreadful thing. I had no reaction and they told me their might be a bit of warmth on the site of the injection. no problem for me. I would urge anyone over 50 - 60 to get it. It covers you for a lifetime and if you do get shingles (very rarely) it is not nearly as bad as without the shot.
> 
> **********
> ...


Hard to know whether not having MS is good or not. At least you would have known what was wrong and what things could be done to help you. 
It's not surprising you are struggling with them. There is a lot of work in them and even if you didn't have looming issues you are still getting older. Hope the new issues aren't anything too major.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Kaye, I really like how the sweater turned out!
> 
> Thanks for the additional comments on the circle vest--am thinking of doing one in red, white, and black, as I have a lot of white and black that needs using up, as well as about half a skein of red (and then I'd be able to put sleeves on it).
> 
> ...


How exciting for GS (what age does this make him?)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Last week he was doing okay. I will see Sheepy tomorrow, unless something new has come up.


Tell her hi from me.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes. As awful as it sounds, I am wishing she would go soon, as it would be so much better for her. I hate seeing her lay there. Even the pillows they are propping her feet on are leaving marks on her skin like bruises, and her skin is so thin that it turns to sores very quickly. She told me she loves me today. Made me smile. And I could actually talk to her a bit, where she has been sleeping all the time the last few months.


Keeping her and you and your family in my prayers. Not an easy time and I'll pray for her easy & peaceful passing as the Good Lord determines.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You can't get vegetable shortening? If I can't find it I just use lard. My friend offered me some lard to render last fall when they butchered but that's one thing I won't do, I hate the smell it leaves in the house, I remember mom doing it.


I remember the lard making and also the lye soap --- I've not done either of these and don't plan to.

After reading Tami's note on lard, I wonder where I can get some fresh/raw lard - I wonder if our butcher shop knows where to get it. Mom would use part lard and part other shortening or butter depending on what she was making.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> Last year I had asked for prayers for a young 6 year old girl diagnosed with stage 4 cancer. Today I am happy to say that Emma was well enough to return to school yesterday. What a huge blessing. It was shortly after school started last year that she was diagnosed.


Great news! :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You ladies sure have some fancy vehicles. Makes my 11 yr old VW Passat seem pretty shabby????


....and my 10 year old Ford Fiesta!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Tami_ohio I am glad you had a good visit with your mom. I do hope she won't have to suffer much. I am glad that she has an aide coming to help with her care. 

Sassafras... Sorry to hear of your injury during the beginning of your walk. I know that Maya did not mean harm. 

Bella's mom has been posting a need for a home nurse for Bella again. I haven't heard why the most recent nurse quit. We do have a nurse in our church who is volunteering 2 days a week to help the family. She does 12 hour care on those 2 days. She loves Bella and Bella loves her which is quite helpful. It must be difficult for the home nurse when Bella can be in the hospital for extended periods of time and the nurse is not working and receiving pay during that time. I know that I would need to count on a steady paycheck.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

re the pie crust recipe I posted yesterday. I forgot to mention that this will make a 10 inch two crust pie. I measure the flour and salt into my food processor, add the shortening and pulse to mix. With the food processor running, add the water gradually until the mixture forms a ball. I always dump the whole thing (blade and all) onto a piece of wax paper, and then gently remove the blade. Divide in two parts, form flat rounds, wrap in plastic wrap and chill. I roll mine out on lightly floured wax paper and transfer to the pie pan. As I said, it is very forgiving if you need to patch!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Aww...that's sweet.


TNS said:


> My mum met Dad whilst he was hospitalised with Scarlet fever, she was a nurse.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I like to make pastry, too, Bonnie. I have a recipe from my mom that is perfect every time, if not too much flour is used during rolling. How do you prepare the meat for the pies? Are they small?


Bonnie7591 said:


> That s one thing I can make really well. I remember asking my mom how to make pastry???? She said she didn't have a recipe & just added lard to flour until it" feels right". Needless to say, that didn't help much. I do use a recipe & it almost always comes out good.
> I was thinking of making some meat pies this morning , handy for harvest time, but got up to pouring rain so DH says he's going to Lloyd so I guess I will go with him.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I agree, Bonnie. The vaccinations are important.


Bonnie7591 said:


> She is very lucky to have survived all that. I remember my mm telling me when she was young, the neighbors caught diphtheria & all the kids died. That poor family.
> 
> I wonder how much diphtheria is still lurking about. Will it rear its ugly head among the unvaccinated. I keep waiting for polio to re appear. So Many of these diseases are so devastating that's why it makes me so crazy that there are so many kids not vaccinated because their " smart" parents know more than the public health experts.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

I hope I don't bore you with another pie crust story, but this is precious to me. I do not have any grandchildren, but my GG niece, who was slow to warm up to me at first, was visiting my sister (her GGrandmother) when we were making several pies for a funeral dinner. I said "K.....n did you come to help us with the pies? She pulled her high chair up to the table and was ready to help!(she was 2 1/2 at the time). I showed her how I measured ingredients and let her add them to the food processor bowl. She watched as I locked the bowl in place, and didn't even get scared when I pushed the button to start ( she called it the noisy thing). She took home a little pie for her Daddy that night! From that time I have had a baking buddy. A little messy, but I let her do whatever she could. Fast forward to when she was four yrs old, after many pie crusts, cookies, etc. My sister and I get together and make enough pie crust for the holidays for both of us. I set the food processor in front of me, and dear GG niece pulled it over in front of her space. So I said "Oh, are you going to do this yourself tonight?" She nodded, and with supervision (and I might add, less mess) she proceeded to make TWO five pound bags of the pie crust mix. she knew how to measure ingredients ( my sister measured the shortening, and I removed the blade) but she did everything else by herself. My sister jokingly said " You are becoming such a good baker that soon you will have to get your own food processor") Well, a few weeks later when someone asked her what she wanted for Christmas, she replied "Well, I really would like to have a food processor.) Santa didn't honor her request that year, but she is now seven years old, and is still a great little baker!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Love the "do" , Mel! Looks great on you. And Gage looks so happy. He will have a great year


gagesmom said:


> Just a quick check in. Gages first day of school today. He is going for a haircut tonight.
> 
> I got mine done today. She took off about 4 inches or so. Colored. I am loving it❤
> My hair hasn't been this short since grade school. Lol.????
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

That does sound like a fun day with your DGS, Daralene!


Cashmeregma said:


> Marianne, HELLO!!
> 
> Mel, love the new hairdo. You look gorgeous!! My but Gage is a handsome young fella'.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorlenna, it looked like your area was hit with very bad weather. I hope things have settled down now.


Sorlenna said:


> Kaye, I really like how the sweater turned out!
> 
> Thanks for the additional comments on the circle vest--am thinking of doing one in red, white, and black, as I have a lot of white and black that needs using up, as well as about half a skein of red (and then I'd be able to put sleeves on it).
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Agreed.


Cashmeregma said:


> That is not good news about the aorta. Sorry to hear that. Important that you are not in any danger for the hip surgery, but sure wish they would have been a little quicker getting all this done.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks, Tami. So glad he's out of the hospital... Now to send more healing thoughts to get him home.


 :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Prayers for your sister and Val.


martina said:


> Good to hear Sam is out of the spa, he must rest before travelling as hospitals are tiring places.
> Please say prayers for my friend Val as she's very unwell also my sister as she's not getting any better. All needing them are in mine.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Adorable!!


Fan said:


> Baby ensemble finished, the wee shoes are very cute.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Marikay. I love your story and what a great idea from the minister. I really think of my dear mom whenever I cook, but especially when I make pies.


Marikayknits said:


> Hi everyone! I have an easy pie crust recipe that was given to me by my mother. She loved to bake pies, and made them every Sunday when all the family gathered for dinner. When she passed away, one of the things the minister said was to take something from her life and make it your own. I decided I would master her pie making skills (I wasn't very good at making pies at that time). I have a very tear stained recipe in my mother's handwriting that I practiced until I got it right. Now that I've written book, here's the recipe.
> 
> 3 cups all purpose flour
> 1 scant teaspoon salt
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> ....and my 10 year old Ford Fiesta!


....and my 1998 Buick Riviera; it's still running very well and has less than 80k miles on it. Best car I've ever owned and may very well be the last one. We use the Jeep for most trips, etc. and the Buick is just my running around car.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, hope you get your nap. I took Maya out. Unfortunately in first 1/4 mile she found stick. When I reached down to grab it, to throw it, she broke her sit command and jumped onto the top of my hand. I have a 2" triangular gash and am black and blue. Old thin skin. Went back to car. Washed hand, put tea tree oil on and bandaged.


Ouch! :sm13:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> Last year I had asked for prayers for a young 6 year old girl diagnosed with stage 4 cancer. Today I am happy to say that Emma was well enough to return to school yesterday. What a huge blessing. It was shortly after school started last year that she was diagnosed.


Wow that is amazing news!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sassafrass - hope your hand is feeling better today.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you! I never thought to google it! Of course, that doesn't mean it will turn out like Mom's did!
> 
> I went to visit her today. It was a really good visit. She was awake for some of it. Her aide was the one I really like. She will be there tomorrow, also. She had just gotten there (I was earlier than I normally am), and told me to go wake mom up so she could eat breakfast. Aide had a Dr. appointment, so was a bit later than usual, but not by much. She got mom to eat some applesauce with her meds crushed into it. Then gave her a bath while I sat and visited with them both and crocheted. It's the first time I have seen mom alert and awake in quite awhile. I'm not sure she knew who I was, but that is okay. She doesn't like getting a bath, or her night gown changed. It hurts to move her arms, especially the one she had broken the shoulder on years ago. I do think she has slipped again a little bit. It's just such a big change from the last couple of months, being awake and alert. She was still confused, ect. but awake on her own, not having had to be woke up. I'm not explaining it well. I think I told you in July that she told my DSIL that my grandma had come to visit her, and scared the daylights out of DSIL. Well, last week, mom told me "that grave man" was here again. Kind of makes me wonder if this is the good before the bad, if you know what I mean. I know it will be a blessing for her when it's her time.


Yes, we know what you mean. Nice that you were able to sit with her awake for a while.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I will look for it. I've been pretty good the last while but this was a doozy. I used to get many more


I hope it has gone by now.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Just need to get the buttons for the bottom. I'm happy with it I think.


Very nice.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Another day in paradise! Had breakfast (I was very good and had fresh fruit & yogurt.....oh, ok I did have 2 pastries with my coffee!) and we're now lying at the poolside in the shade. You do wonder at some folk though - there's a guy across from me who is bright red and he's lying in the sun?!!!
> Loving all the knitted things this week and hoping everyone is having a good week. Wish we had news of Sam.


Glad that you're having a great time. The guy in red will rue the day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Only up to page 48. Back later.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I also had to laugh at the new tonight when they said research has shown that weather does affect how people feel; that some can feel it in their bones. No DUH!!! Haven't they ever listened to someone that has arthritis, etc. or did they think the sufferers were fibbing?


tami_ohio said:


> I would just order another from Knit Picks. In fact, if you ordered it from them, they may replace the old one from them. Even if you no longer have it. Worth a phone call, anyway.
> 
> As to your headache returning when you get up and move around, check your temperature. There was a clip on the news this evening about a virus that mimics allergies, but to watch for headache and achy muscles and joints, like you would have if you had the flu. Hope it isn't that.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have lots of margarines but I don't like the result- it seems to be a bit tough. I agree I like lard, just don't see it locally.


I grew up eating margarines but don't eat it now unless that is all that is available. DH's partner at work a few years ago did a search for the molecular make up of margarine. It is one molecule away from plastic. Yuck. And our bodies don't know how to process it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Not awful to say/wish that at all Tami. Praying for an easy, peaceful, and quick passing for her. You've been such a good daughter.


tami_ohio said:


> Yes. As awful as it sounds, I am wishing she would go soon, as it would be so much better for her. I hate seeing her lay there. Even the pillows they are propping her feet on are leaving marks on her skin like bruises, and her skin is so thin that it turns to sores very quickly. She told me she loves me today. Made me smile. And I could actually talk to her a bit, where she has been sleeping all the time the last few months.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Tell her hi from me.


Will do!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have never used lard for anything. I swear I'm a southerner too!


tami_ohio said:


> We can get it most places here, even what is supposedly shelf stable, and is found in the baking supply isle. I have not bought any of that. I can get it at a local market fresh. I bought it originally for my aunt's hamburger bun recipe. She had shared it with others who didn't have success with it. So when I asked for it, she warned me that the others didn't have any luck. I made them with the lard, and they came out tasting as I remembered them. I called her right away and told her. I was so excited! I told her that I bet the others had not used lard when they made them. Using shortening or even butter would change the flavor.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I remember the lard making and also the lye soap --- I've not done either of these and don't plan to.
> 
> After reading Tami's note on lard, I wonder where I can get some fresh/raw lard - I wonder if our butcher shop knows where to get it. Mom would use part lard and part other shortening or butter depending on what she was making.


Your butcher will likely have it. If not, try a local market that caters to some of the ethnic shoppers. We have one that carries a lot of things for the Hispanic, Polish and Slovak descendants in the area. That's where I get mine.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> re the pie crust recipe I posted yesterday. I forgot to mention that this will make a 10 inch two crust pie. I measure the flour and salt into my food processor, add the shortening and pulse to mix. With the food processor running, add the water gradually until the mixture forms a ball. I always dump the whole thing (blade and all) onto a piece of wax paper, and then gently remove the blade. Divide in two parts, form flat rounds, wrap in plastic wrap and chill. I roll mine out on lightly floured wax paper and transfer to the pie pan. As I said, it is very forgiving if you need to patch!


Thanks for the tips


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What precious memories. YOur GG niece sounds like a smart little girl too.


Marikayknits said:


> I hope I don't bore you with another pie crust story, but this is precious to me. I do not have any grandchildren, but my GG niece, who was slow to warm up to me at first, was visiting my sister (her GGrandmother) when we were making several pies for a funeral dinner. I said "K.....n did you come to help us with the pies? She pulled her high chair up to the table and was ready to help!(she was 2 1/2 at the time). I showed her how I measured ingredients and let her add them to the food processor bowl. She watched as I locked the bowl in place, and didn't even get scared when I pushed the button to start ( she called it the noisy thing). She took home a little pie for her Daddy that night! From that time I have had a baking buddy. A little messy, but I let her do whatever she could. Fast forward to when she was four yrs old, after many pie crusts, cookies, etc. My sister and I get together and make enough pie crust for the holidays for both of us. I set the food processor in front of me, and dear GG niece pulled it over in front of her space. So I said "Oh, are you going to do this yourself tonight?" She nodded, and with supervision (and I might add, less mess) she proceeded to make TWO five pound bags of the pie crust mix. she knew how to measure ingredients ( my sister measured the shortening, and I removed the blade) but she did everything else by herself. My sister jokingly said " You are becoming such a good baker that soon you will have to get your own food processor") Well, a few weeks later when someone asked her what she wanted for Christmas, she replied "Well, I really would like to have a food processor.) Santa didn't honor her request that year, but she is now seven years old, and is still a great little baker!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> I hope I don't bore you with another pie crust story, but this is precious to me. I do not have any grandchildren, but my GG niece, who was slow to warm up to me at first, was visiting my sister (her GGrandmother) when we were making several pies for a funeral dinner. I said "K.....n did you come to help us with the pies? She pulled her high chair up to the table and was ready to help!(she was 2 1/2 at the time). I showed her how I measured ingredients and let her add them to the food processor bowl. She watched as I locked the bowl in place, and didn't even get scared when I pushed the button to start ( she called it the noisy thing). She took home a little pie for her Daddy that night! From that time I have had a baking buddy. A little messy, but I let her do whatever she could. Fast forward to when she was four yrs old, after many pie crusts, cookies, etc. My sister and I get together and make enough pie crust for the holidays for both of us. I set the food processor in front of me, and dear GG niece pulled it over in front of her space. So I said "Oh, are you going to do this yourself tonight?" She nodded, and with supervision (and I might add, less mess) she proceeded to make TWO five pound bags of the pie crust mix. she knew how to measure ingredients ( my sister measured the shortening, and I removed the blade) but she did everything else by herself. My sister jokingly said " You are becoming such a good baker that soon you will have to get your own food processor") Well, a few weeks later when someone asked her what she wanted for Christmas, she replied "Well, I really would like to have a food processor.) Santa didn't honor her request that year, but she is now seven years old, and is still a great little baker!


You are not boring us at all! My DGD is 2 1/2 now. She loves to help in the kitchen. Her favorite toys are her play kitchen and food.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> How exciting for GS (what age does this make him?)


He turned 5 in March.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I quit using margarine this year and only use butter and if making a dough use Crisco.


tami_ohio said:


> I grew up eating margarines but don't eat it now unless that is all that is available. DH's partner at work a few years ago did a search for the molecular make up of margarine. It is one molecule away from plastic. Yuck. And our bodies don't know how to process it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I also had to laugh at the new tonight when they said research has shown that weather does affect how people feel; that some can feel it in their bones. No DUH!!! Haven't they ever listened to someone that has arthritis, etc. or did they think the sufferers were fibbing?


True, but I was thinking body temperature in case Bonnie had picked up a virus that we have been warned is mimicking allergies


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> ******************
> I had no problem after getting the shingles shot. My doctor in Calgary and again here made sure I knew that as far as they are concerned it is absolutely essential for seniors. The shingles are a dreadful thing. I had no reaction and they told me their might be a bit of warmth on the site of the injection. no problem for me. I would urge anyone over 50 - 60 to get it. It covers you for a lifetime and if you do get shingles (very rarely) it is not nearly as bad as without the shot.
> 
> **********
> ...


Good news that you don't have MS. Sure hope the looming problems will be minor.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I realized what you were talking about. I was just fascinated that they had to do research to determine weather could make you feel achy, etc.



tami_ohio said:


> True, but I was thinking body temperature in case Bonnie had picked up a virus that we have been warned is mimicking allergies


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just a quick check in. Gages first day of school today. He is going for a haircut tonight.
> 
> I got mine done today. She took off about 4 inches or so. Colored. I am loving it❤
> My hair hasn't been this short since grade school. Lol.????
> ...


Nice pictures of you and Gage. Your haircut looks great.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Did you see the quilt block I posted, Shirley? The one that my daughter Bronwen is working on currently.
> Thanks for the thumbs up about the shingles shot.
> Had my first Cardiology appointment yesterday, Shirley, apparently it is the Aorta that is narrowing. Next I am waiting for an appointment at Middlemore for further checks.
> Then maybe back on the waiting list for the hip.


Sorry about the aorta, Julie. Is your next appointment to discuss possible procedures to correct that situation?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Sorlenna, it looked like your area was hit with very bad weather. I hope things have settled down now.


We didn't get anything harsh--we did get some steady, gentle rain last night, thanks to the hurricane that's coming up from Mexico--some areas got heavy rain and were at flood risk, farther south and west of here. It looks as if the system is dissipating now.

A note on pie crusts--I always mix mine by hand (with a fork) and then knead just a tiny bit. I have used butter but prefer shortening for that. For cooking in general, I haven't used margarine in about 20 years (since my late husband was diagnosed with diabetes). It's good that we have so many options, though, as some prefer one or the other.

Last night I didn't get any crafting done; instead, I read some of the topics here and looked at the pictures section (procrastinating working on the latest project, I'll admit). I did pick up my crochet hook for a few minutes to make a sample of edging I am thinking of using for a shawl; since I haven't done much crochet design, I thought I'd give a shawl in a finer yarn a try. We'll see how that goes.

Hope Sam & all others who are poorly are on the mend. Hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Just got this text from Heidi about Sam.
> 
> Thank you he got moved out of intensive care yesterday to a regular room and then they ended up discharging himhe was going to try to come home Wednesday but call tonight saying he was too weak and too tired he was pretty upset that he couldn't make it home he just wants to be here I will continue to keep you posted


Sam posted on last week's TP in case anyone missed it. He plans on coming home Friday.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, how clever to keep copies and put health and insurance info on flash drive. I only have vague idea what a flash drive is. But I'm going to find out and buy one this week.
I am almost afraid to say this, but, Viberzi, seems to have turned the tides and I am better! It has been so long I can not believe it. Nevertheless I'm overjoyed.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have lots- just my local supermarket is cutting back on lots of items- and it's not that easy to get to the one that specialises in diversity- and the cost of delivery-which I could have- is too high- in my opinion.


The grocery store in town is like that, has limited choice & all costs more. That's why a lot of people travel to Lloydminster for major shopping but as more people shop there the local one makes more cuts. I feel sorry for the people who have no choice but to do all their shopping there. Our local store really has terrible produce, I rarely buy any of that


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, booties, hats and mitts are sweet. Healing energy sent your way.
Just imagine, our Sam will fly home tomorrow!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> The untrained worker in a chiropractic surgery knows more than my paediatrician daughter and that resulted in a great deal of family strife when Vicky refused to have contact with the unimmunised child until Elizabeth had had a couple of lots of immunizations- and reluctantly then as she really wanted the measles etc as well but figured 12 months was just too long.


The thing that gets me is the fool who blames immunizations for autism has been totally debunked yet it seems more & more young people are still following his advise & getting in on the stupid fad! I'm wonder what it will take to stop the stupidity? Last year it was on the news that 25% of kids in Saskatchewan aren't immunized now & for there to be " heard" immunity 95% must be immunized. In the same news report was a woman who was in tears cause her child had had a heart transplant & couldn't be immunized & she was scared silly that he would catch something from the unimmunized as there had been a measles outbreak.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Tami_ohio I am glad you had a good visit with your mom. I do hope she won't have to suffer much. I am glad that she has an aide coming to help with her care.
> 
> Sassafras... Sorry to hear of your injury during the beginning of your walk. I know that Maya did not mean harm.
> 
> Bella's mom has been posting a need for a home nurse for Bella again. I haven't heard why the most recent nurse quit. We do have a nurse in our church who is volunteering 2 days a week to help the family. She does 12 hour care on those 2 days. She loves Bella and Bella loves her which is quite helpful. It must be difficult for the home nurse when Bella can be in the hospital for extended periods of time and the nurse is not working and receiving pay during that time. I know that I would need to count on a steady paycheck.


Do the family pay the nurse directly or is she paid by some government agency? No wonder they have trouble keeping nurses if they don't get paid when Bella is in hospital, would be very stressful not having a guaranteed pay check.
I hope they find someone soon.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, my heart goes out to you. I completely understand you wanting your mom's pain to end. Hugs. Remember we are here for you. Be gentle with yourself. Your emotions are bound to be all over the emotional range.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I like to make pastry, too, Bonnie. I have a recipe from my mom that is perfect every time, if not too much flour is used during rolling. How do you prepare the meat for the pies? Are they small?


I make some meat pies in the 4-5 inch deep dish pans so I can cook for DH when he's looking for meals at odd hours during seeding & harvest time & if we are having it for a regular me I just buy the smallest ?8 inch foil pans. I got a big box of the individual pans at a garage sale in town for $1- I took the ratty ones & strung them on twine for my strawberry patch & the good ones I use 2-3 times, depends how burned on things are, I still have at least 40.

I don't have a "real" recipe for the filling. I like turkey or chicken best & DH likes beef so I make his from burger(minced), I usually add gravy if I have it, onions, celery , grated carrots & peas. I use leftover roast chicken or turkey & cut it in small pieces, the burger, I fry until cooked& drain off the grease, then add everything else. I season with seasoned salt, pepper & an oven roast spice I get from Epicure & put it in the crust.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> I hope I don't bore you with another pie crust story, but this is precious to me. I do not have any grandchildren, but my GG niece, who was slow to warm up to me at first, was visiting my sister (her GGrandmother) when we were making several pies for a funeral dinner. I said "K.....n did you come to help us with the pies? She pulled her high chair up to the table and was ready to help!(she was 2 1/2 at the time). I showed her how I measured ingredients and let her add them to the food processor bowl. She watched as I locked the bowl in place, and didn't even get scared when I pushed the button to start ( she called it the noisy thing). She took home a little pie for her Daddy that night! From that time I have had a baking buddy. A little messy, but I let her do whatever she could. Fast forward to when she was four yrs old, after many pie crusts, cookies, etc. My sister and I get together and make enough pie crust for the holidays for both of us. I set the food processor in front of me, and dear GG niece pulled it over in front of her space. So I said "Oh, are you going to do this yourself tonight?" She nodded, and with supervision (and I might add, less mess) she proceeded to make TWO five pound bags of the pie crust mix. she knew how to measure ingredients ( my sister measured the shortening, and I removed the blade) but she did everything else by herself. My sister jokingly said " You are becoming such a good baker that soon you will have to get your own food processor") Well, a few weeks later when someone asked her what she wanted for Christmas, she replied "Well, I really would like to have a food processor.) Santa didn't honor her request that year, but she is now seven years old, and is still a great little baker!


That's great. My GD also loves to bake, we have to make something every time she comes.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I also had to laugh at the new tonight when they said research has shown that weather does affect how people feel; that some can feel it in their bones. No DUH!!! Haven't they ever listened to someone that has arthritis, etc. or did they think the sufferers were fibbing?


Duh! People have been saying that for generations, wonder how much the fool made on the research grant?????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, how clever to keep copies and put health and insurance info on flash drive. I only have vague idea what a flash drive is. But I'm going to find out and buy one this week.
> I am almost afraid to say this, but, Viberzi, seems to have turned the tides and I am better! It has been so long I can not believe it. Nevertheless I'm overjoyed.


I hope the new drug continues to work & you get feeling great.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, how clever to keep copies and put health and insurance info on flash drive. I only have vague idea what a flash drive is. But I'm going to find out and buy one this week.
> I am almost afraid to say this, but, Viberzi, seems to have turned the tides and I am better! It has been so long I can not believe it. Nevertheless I'm overjoyed.


I am so happy that you are feeling better! I suffered with IBS for years and years so I know what you are talking about! Prayers for continued good health!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

MaryKay, enjoyed story of your GGN.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, thank you so much. I'm suppose to take twice a day. But he warned me about constipation. Since at 8 p.m. I hadn't had b.m. decided to stick with one pill. Will call his nurse today and let her know. I was to stop meds if that happened.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nannyof6, thank you so much. Glad you are not suffering from IBS anymore also.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You are not boring us at all! My DGD is 2 1/2 now. She loves to help in the kitchen. Her favorite toys are her play kitchen and food.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, how clever to keep copies and put health and insurance info on flash drive. I only have vague idea what a flash drive is. But I'm going to find out and buy one this week.
> I am almost afraid to say this, but, Viberzi, seems to have turned the tides and I am better! It has been so long I can not believe it. Nevertheless I'm overjoyed.


Great that this drug seems to be helping you! :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The thing that gets me is the fool who blames immunizations for autism has been totally debunked yet it seems more & more young people are still following his advise & getting in on the stupid fad! I'm wonder what it will take to stop the stupidity? Last year it was on the news that 25% of kids in Saskatchewan aren't immunized now & for there to be " heard" immunity 95% must be immunized. In the same news report was a woman who was in tears cause her child had had a heart transplant & couldn't be immunized & she was scared silly that he would catch something from the unimmunized as there had been a measles outbreak.


Sadly, I think it's going to take an epidemic or at least a serious outbreak of something to wake people up; I'm very glad my GC have been immunized! I had my kids vaccinated right on schedule--much better than the alternative.

Your meat pies sound like what I make as pot pie--I throw in a little of this, a little of that, meat and veggies and gravy if I have it. I sometimes take the meat broth and simmer it with some cornstarch or flour and then pour it over the top of the filling before putting the top crust on. Chicken pot pie is one of my favorites in winter, and of course we'll have a turkey one after Thanksgiving!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Glad the new meds are helping, Joy.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate and Sorienna, thank you so much. Me, too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> How horrible!
> 
> I Am supposedly allergic to egg yolks but I eat eggs all the time. I had blood work done 31 years ago testing for food allergies. Except for garlic, which breaks me out in hives, the main reaction to anything I am supposed to be allergic to is weight gain. When I followed the diet I was given not eating the foods I was/am allergic to, I lost 10# a month! Even then I was eating some that I shouldn't have been because there wasn't much I could eat. They told me to go ahead and eat chicken and turkey because I was less allergic to that than I was beef. I am not a big vegetable and fruit eater. I am a beef and potatoes girl! I followed the diet twice. Got pregnant both times. I joke that I won't do it a third time. God works too many miracles. I don't care what pieces parts the Drs have removed. I am not taking any chances. If God wants me to get pregnant again, I'm not going to give Him any encouragement!
> 
> I will say that I think some of it had to do with my thyroid. Since they changed the meds again in July I have los almost 18# without trying. I need a belt. Can't keep my pants up!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> How horrible!
> 
> I Am supposedly allergic to egg yolks but I eat eggs all the time. I had blood work done 31 years ago testing for food allergies. Except for garlic, which breaks me out in hives, the main reaction to anything I am supposed to be allergic to is weight gain. When I followed the diet I was given not eating the foods I was/am allergic to, I lost 10# a month! Even then I was eating some that I shouldn't have been because there wasn't much I could eat. They told me to go ahead and eat chicken and turkey because I was less allergic to that than I was beef. I am not a big vegetable and fruit eater. I am a beef and potatoes girl! I followed the diet twice. Got pregnant both times. I joke that I won't do it a third time. God works too many miracles. I don't care what pieces parts the Drs have removed. I am not taking any chances. If God wants me to get pregnant again, I'm not going to give Him any encouragement!
> 
> I will say that I think some of it had to do with my thyroid. Since they changed the meds again in July I have los almost 18# without trying. I need a belt. Can't keep my pants up!


You must feel great about losing 18#. Congratulations.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Baby ensemble finished, the wee shoes are very cute.


Just so beautiful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> DH's back is bothering him a bit today so we're going to walk up to the old town and have a coffee. He thinks lying on the loungers at the pool hasn't helped his back any, so we'll have a day off from that.


Sorry to hear that your DH is having back problems. Hope it's only temporary. Lovely picture of the old town.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sadly, I think it's going to take an epidemic or at least a serious outbreak of something to wake people up; I'm very glad my GC have been immunized! I had my kids vaccinated right on schedule--much better than the alternative.
> 
> Your meat pies sound like what I make as pot pie--I throw in a little of this, a little of that, meat and veggies and gravy if I have it. I sometimes take the meat broth and simmer it with some cornstarch or flour and then pour it over the top of the filling before putting the top crust on. Chicken pot pie is one of my favorites in winter, and of course we'll have a turkey one after Thanksgiving!


My mom used to make the same fillings but just put biscuit dough on top & bake it, that's good too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I grew up eating margarines but don't eat it now unless that is all that is available. DH's partner at work a few years ago did a search for the molecular make up of margarine. It is one molecule away from plastic. Yuck. And our bodies don't know how to process it.


Not at all surprised about that, Tami!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sorry about the aorta, Julie. Is your next appointment to discuss possible procedures to correct that situation?


It is to check if it is worse than the check about 4 years ago, and decide if it needs intervention.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The grocery store in town is like that, has limited choice & all costs more. That's why a lot of people travel to Lloydminster for major shopping but as more people shop there the local one makes more cuts. I feel sorry for the people who have no choice but to do all their shopping there. Our local store really has terrible produce, I rarely buy any of that


 :sm25:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Today i received a beautiful gift from Mary and Mathew . Mishka looks beautiful and the drawing is now in pride of place on the mantle after being greatly admired by everyone even mishka . Haven't had a good week this week so it arrived at the perfect time to give us all a lift 
Thank you very much Mary for your wonderful generosity and thank you very much Mathew for sharing your beautiful talent and giving a boost to this family


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Today i received a beautiful gift from Mary and Mathew . Mishka looks beautiful and the drawing is now in pride of place on the mantle after being greatly admired by everyone even mishka . Haven't had a good week this week so it arrived at the perfect time to give us all a lift
> Thank you very much Mary for your wonderful generosity and thank you very much Mathew for sharing your beautiful talent and giving a boost to this family


That is lovely you have the drawing now, Sonja, so sorry it's not been a good week.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Oops, did not read carefully. Sorry you had a bad week, Sonja. Sending you a big hug!

(Mary, you can keep the one I sent to you by mistake.)


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

{{{Sonja}}}


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My mom used to make the same fillings but just put biscuit dough on top & bake it, that's good too.


My mother made fruit cobbler that way--cook the berries a bit in sugar to make the syrup, then put biscuit dough on top. YUM.

{{{{Sonja}}}} I'm so glad you have the drawing and it lifted your spirits. Matthew is a wonder at drawing, isn't he?

Julie, I hope things move forward in a positive way from here and you get some good news for a change.

{{{{Sam}}}} Have safe and comfortable travels, dear man. We want you home, too!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Today i received a beautiful gift from Mary and Mathew . Mishka looks beautiful and the drawing is now in pride of place on the mantle after being greatly admired by everyone even mishka . Haven't had a good week this week so it arrived at the perfect time to give us all a lift
> Thank you very much Mary for your wonderful generosity and thank you very much Mathew for sharing your beautiful talent and giving a boost to this family


So nice of Mary & Matthew to give you a lift when you need it. Sorry it's been a bad week, I wondered about that as you hadn't been to visit here as much. Take care.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wonderful news that the Viberzi is working so well. Hooray!


sassafras123 said:


> Tami, how clever to keep copies and put health and insurance info on flash drive. I only have vague idea what a flash drive is. But I'm going to find out and buy one this week.
> I am almost afraid to say this, but, Viberzi, seems to have turned the tides and I am better! It has been so long I can not believe it. Nevertheless I'm overjoyed.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Not awful to say/wish that at all Tami. Praying for an easy, peaceful, and quick passing for her. You've been such a good daughter.


Thank you. I try.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I realized what you were talking about. I was just fascinated that they had to do research to determine weather could make you feel achy, etc.


So not surprising that "they" had to spend $$ on research to figure it out.

:sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, how clever to keep copies and put health and insurance info on flash drive. I only have vague idea what a flash drive is. But I'm going to find out and buy one this week.
> I am almost afraid to say this, but, Viberzi, seems to have turned the tides and I am better! It has been so long I can not believe it. Nevertheless I'm overjoyed.


I am so glad you are doing better! Prayers that it continues.

As for the flash drive and record keeping, it was not an original idea of mine. I got it from a friend, and just took it a little farther.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

{{{{{hugs Sonja}}}}}


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Today i received a beautiful gift from Mary and Mathew . Mishka looks beautiful and the drawing is now in pride of place on the mantle after being greatly admired by everyone even mishka . Haven't had a good week this week so it arrived at the perfect time to give us all a lift
> Thank you very much Mary for your wonderful generosity and thank you very much Mathew for sharing your beautiful talent and giving a boost to this family


Sonja, I am sad to hear it has been a tough week. You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, thank you so much. I'm suppose to take twice a day. But he warned me about constipation. Since at 8 p.m. I hadn't had b.m. decided to stick with one pill. Will call his nurse today and let her know. I was to stop meds if that happened.


A nurse friend of mine in the seniors group, gave me a wonderful way to keep things running smoothly.

I buy a pkg of dried pitted prunes and a package of dried apricots. I soak them and let them stand in water for a few hours. I then add some sugar (not that much) and boil them slowly until they are soft. I put them in plastic bowls and add them to Bran cereal every morning. 
I have diverticulitis and have had problems for years. It is like a miracle. I never let myself get bunged up .

I also use glycerin suppositories if I start to have problems. I haven't had an attack for over a year since I started it. The meds they gave me just gave me cramps. Please try it. It is so nice not to have that pain nearly all the time. I find that I like to leave it so that the prunes are not completely turned to mush. I add a tablespoon every morning and as I am not fond of just bran I mix it half and half with other cereals and the mixture above. I didn't take myfriend too seriously but felt so rotten I decided to give it a chance. My life changed after about l0 days of doing it. Good luck!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, thank you.
Sonja, I am so happy you received Mishka's drawing. Matthew is a wonderfully talented artist. Sorry you are having a hard week. I'm in on the group ((((hugs)))).
Shirley, thank you for info. I am drawing again. My friend bought a 12 DVD drawing course which we are doing together.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Oh happiness. My dulcimer arrived! Wasn't suppose to be here til the 12th. Gotta get a knife and open box! Yowser!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Oh happiness. My dulcimer arrived! Wasn't suppose to be here til the 12th. Gotta get a knife and open box! Yowser!


Woohoo!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Today i received a beautiful gift from Mary and Mathew . Mishka looks beautiful and the drawing is now in pride of place on the mantle after being greatly admired by everyone even mishka . Haven't had a good week this week so it arrived at the perfect time to give us all a lift
> Thank you very much Mary for your wonderful generosity and thank you very much Mathew for sharing your beautiful talent and giving a boost to this family


I'm so glad that it brought some brightness to your lives this week.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just finished the sweater. Set is complete

Been busy today / tonight and not in the best humor.????

Ruffled Rosie by Marianna Mel on Ravelry 3 mth size 

Also hat mitts and booties by Marianna as well.????


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> I also had to laugh at the new tonight when they said research has shown that weather does affect how people feel; that some can feel it in their bones.
> 
> This is so true and we get notice of a cool/cold front coming in by our cat. A few hours before the front arrives, he goes crazy, running around the house etc. We have noticed this with cats in the past too. Do I need someone with a lot of letters after their name to tell me this?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just finished the sweater. Set is complete
> 
> Been busy today / tonight and not in the best humor.????
> 
> ...


Wow a lovely set Mel, sorry you're not feeling great, hugs {{{{{}}}}}}


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Today i received a beautiful gift from Mary and Mathew . Mishka looks beautiful and the drawing is now in pride of place on the mantle after being greatly admired by everyone even mishka . Haven't had a good week this week so it arrived at the perfect time to give us all a lift
> Thank you very much Mary for your wonderful generosity and thank you very much Mathew for sharing your beautiful talent and giving a boost to this family


So glad we could give a gift of love at a time when you really needed it. When we mailed the package, we were told today would be the earliest it could get there so I am delighted that it has arrived safely. So sorry that this week has been so rough on all of you but know that you are loved as well as everyone else on the tea party. Matthew may be a quiet man, but he really does think about everyone here.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> Sadly, I think it's going to take an epidemic or at least a serious outbreak of something to wake people up; I'm very glad my GC have been immunized! I had my kids vaccinated right on schedule--much better than the alternative.
> 
> Your meat pies sound like what I make as pot pie--I throw in a little of this, a little of that, meat and veggies and gravy if I have it. I sometimes take the meat broth and simmer it with some cornstarch or flour and then pour it over the top of the filling before putting the top crust on. Chicken pot pie is one of my favorites in winter, and of course we'll have a turkey one after Thanksgiving!


My oldest son could not be immunized on the normal time schedule due to his weakened immune system. I am happy that others had their children immunized but we still had to keep our kids away from others for quite a few years. We knew that exposure to so many illnesses could have killed him while we were trying to build his immune system. Once he was healthy enough to get caught up on immunizations he did get caught up. Bella and Faith are not able to get all of the immunizations due to their health so it is dangerous for them to be exposed to kids who are not immunized. People don't understand how dangerous this is for those children who truly can't be immunized.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am not going to catch up tonight. I spent the evening with my boys as we assembled the layette sets for Lutheran World Relief. Our church made 119 sets to be used in disaster stricken areas of the world as well as 3rd world countries. The quilters have boxed up their quilts and tomorrow the school kits will be assemble, then on Sunday we will package up the health kits. Matthew is very busy with this project this week. I helped tonight and again on Sunday.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, lovely to see the complete set. Hugs!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Joy, have fun with the dulcimer.
Melody, cute set
Well,I spent the afternoon in the garden, I know you all are surprised????, why don't any of you live close enough so that I can pawn some of this stuff off on you???? I picked a,4 gallon pail of cucumbers & have decided to make 9 day pickles so they are in the salt brine now but still have about 4 gallons left from them & those I picked the day before. Not sure what I will do with them.
I decided to bring in the cabbage before the slugs destroy them all, I picked 5 green ones, put 2 in the freezer for cabbage rolls & 5 beautiful red cabbages, I left 3 more of them in the garden yet as the slugs didn't seem to be bothering the red ones. My cold room isn't real cold yet so I hope they keep.
I pulled the beans & some cuke plants too, feels good to get,things cleaned up a little, also uncovered a whole bunch more slugs so gathered them & poured liquid fertilizer over them, it's so satisfying to see the little buggers turn to slime????????

I better get to bed early tonight as I'm off to the Stitches show in Edmonton tomorrow with my friend, we are leaving at 6:30. I signed up for one class there called sculpting with fabric that isn't over until 5:30 pm so it will be a long day. I have a nativity set that is made like that so it should be interesting. There are lots of other demonstrations & classes that are free but this one costs $20 & is limited to 20 people so you have to sign up ahead of time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My mother made fruit cobbler that way--cook the berries a bit in sugar to make the syrup, then put biscuit dough on top. YUM.
> 
> {{{{Sonja}}}} I'm so glad you have the drawing and it lifted your spirits. Matthew is a wonder at drawing, isn't he?
> 
> ...


Ditto to the sentiments for Sam! And for that matter for Sonja.
I got a letter this morning from Cardiology and now have an appointment for Wednesday the 28th- for an Echocardiogram.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> My oldest son could not be immunized on the normal time schedule due to his weakened immune system. I am happy that others had their children immunized but we still had to keep our kids away from others for quite a few years. We knew that exposure to so many illnesses could have killed him while we were trying to build his immune system. Once he was healthy enough to get caught up on immunizations he did get caught up. Bella and Faith are not able to get all of the immunizations due to their health so it is dangerous for them to be exposed to kids who are not immunized. People don't understand how dangerous this is for those children who truly can't be immunized.


Exactly but these anti vax people can't seem to get it through their heads that they are endangering others as well as their children. Childhood disease can be deadly for those with compromised immune systems


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am not going to catch up tonight. I spent the evening with my boys as we assembled the layette sets for Lutheran World Relief. Our church made 119 sets to be used in disaster stricken areas of the world as well as 3rd world countries. The quilters have boxed up their quilts and tomorrow the school kits will be assemble, then on Sunday we will package up the health kits. Matthew is very busy with this project this week. I helped tonight and again on Sunday.


What a Wonderful lot of gifts you have put together, I'm sure they will really be appreciated


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

I think that sounds like progress Julie.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ditto to the sentiments for Sam! And for that matter for Sonja.
> I got a letter this morning from Cardiology and now have an appointment for Wednesday the 28th- for an Echocardiogram.


Good news that things are moving forward, hopefully you will be back on the hip replacement list soon


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> I think that sounds like progress Julie.


I was very surprised to get it so quickly- I was there only on Tuesday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good news that things are moving forward, hopefully you will be back on the hip replacement list soon


I am a bit concerned it is getting so close to the high season for the kennels, they may not have room for Ringo.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I make some meat pies in the 4-5 inch deep dish pans so I can cook for DH when he's looking for meals at odd hours during seeding & harvest time & if we are having it for a regular me I just buy the smallest ?8 inch foil pans. I got a big box of the individual pans at a garage sale in town for $1- I took the ratty ones & strung them on twine for my strawberry patch & the good ones I use 2-3 times, depends how burned on things are, I still have at least 40.
> 
> I don't have a "real" recipe for the filling. I like turkey or chicken best & DH likes beef so I make his from burger(minced), I usually add gravy if I have it, onions, celery , grated carrots & peas. I use leftover roast chicken or turkey & cut it in small pieces, the burger, I fry until cooked& drain off the grease, then add everything else. I season with seasoned salt, pepper & an oven roast spice I get from Epicure & put it in the crust.


Those sound good!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sadly, I think it's going to take an epidemic or at least a serious outbreak of something to wake people up; I'm very glad my GC have been immunized! I had my kids vaccinated right on schedule--much better than the alternative.
> 
> Your meat pies sound like what I make as pot pie--I throw in a little of this, a little of that, meat and veggies and gravy if I have it. I sometimes take the meat broth and simmer it with some cornstarch or flour and then pour it over the top of the filling before putting the top crust on. Chicken pot pie is one of my favorites in winter, and of course we'll have a turkey one after Thanksgiving!


How do you two get the bottom crust cooked and not soggy?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> You must feel great about losing 18#. Congratulations.


Thank you. It's taken 9 months to do it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is to check if it is worse than the check about 4 years ago, and decide if it needs intervention.


Prayers that nothing has changed unless to improve!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Prayers that nothing has changed unless to improve!


Thanks!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Today i received a beautiful gift from Mary and Mathew . Mishka looks beautiful and the drawing is now in pride of place on the mantle after being greatly admired by everyone even mishka . Haven't had a good week this week so it arrived at the perfect time to give us all a lift
> Thank you very much Mary for your wonderful generosity and thank you very much Mathew for sharing your beautiful talent and giving a boost to this family


How wonderful! Mary and Matthew are wonderful caring and giving people. I'm glad it could give you all a lift.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Has anyone heard how Sam is doing? I am worried about him. Don't have time to check very far back. I have him in my Prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Oh happiness. My dulcimer arrived! Wasn't suppose to be here til the 12th. Gotta get a knife and open box! Yowser!


Yay!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Has anyone heard how Sam is doing? I am worried about him. Don't have time to check very far back. I have him in my Prayers.


He posted (yesterday?) on last weeks Party, forgotten the exact details. Has not answered my PM, (nor opened it yet)

thewren (a regular here) Joined: Apr 14, 2011 Posts: 26592 Feedback: 2/100.0% Loc: defiance, ohio

damn laptop - my first message is floating out in cyber space somewhere. out of hospital monday - finally made the decision to not leave today but try for friday which i think will work just fine. it will b good to be home. i am good though - will just take some time to get it all back together. i need to visit kate's spa for a week or so. lol

thanks to all of you - the prayers were muchly appreciated. love and hugs to you all - sam


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Joy, have fun with the dulcimer.
> Melody, cute set
> Well,I spent the afternoon in the garden, I know you all are surprised????, why don't any of you live close enough so that I can pawn some of this stuff off on you???? I picked a,4 gallon pail of cucumbers & have decided to make 9 day pickles so they are in the salt brine now but still have about 4 gallons left from them & those I picked the day before. Not sure what I will do with them.
> I decided to bring in the cabbage before the slugs destroy them all, I picked 5 green ones, put 2 in the freezer for cabbage rolls & 5 beautiful red cabbages, I left 3 more of them in the garden yet as the slugs didn't seem to be bothering the red ones. My cold room isn't real cold yet so I hope they keep.
> ...


Have fun!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ditto to the sentiments for Sam! And for that matter for Sonja.
> I got a letter this morning from Cardiology and now have an appointment for Wednesday the 28th- for an Echocardiogram.


Good news! Finally you seem to be moving forward with this.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Good news! Finally you seem to be moving forward with this.


It does look like it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Has anyone heard how Sam is doing? I am worried about him. Don't have time to check very far back. I have him in my Prayers.


Sam has been discharged and is hoping to fly home tomorrow was the last report. He posted on the end of last week even though we were all on this week. Hoping to hear tomorrow that he is home. If we have not heard anything by tomorrow night I will send Heidi a text to check on him.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> How do you two get the bottom crust cooked and not soggy?


I bake it for 10 minutes at 425F & then 35-45 minutes at 350, my bottom crust is never soggy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I forgot to say that today was GD first day of kindergarten, she was so excited she could hardly stand herselfð


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. It's taken 9 months to do it!


That is a good rate, though. Losing it more slowly, you're more likely to keep it off. I've found that's true for me. Congratulations!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> How do you two get the bottom crust cooked and not soggy?


Yup. Bake the crust a bit before putting the filling in.

Julie, will now send positive thoughts for good results!

I'm hoping Sam hasn't been on because he's resting up to fly home tomorrow. Keeping him in my thoughts.

I'm crocheting tonight, finally getting going on the new project. I'm thinking it can go with me to the dentist tomorrow--hard to believe it's been four weeks already. I'm definitely ready for adjustment.

Bonnie, glad your GD was excited about school. Hope she has a great time.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> He posted (yesterday?) on last weeks Party, forgotten the exact details. Has not answered my PM, (nor opened it yet)
> 
> thewren (a regular here) Joined: Apr 14, 2011 Posts: 26592 Feedback: 2/100.0% Loc: defiance, ohio
> 
> ...


He responded to my PM that he was out of the hospital, but too weak to fly home on Wednesday and was hopeful that Friday (today) would work out better.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sam has been discharged and is hoping to fly home tomorrow was the last report. He posted on the end of last week even though we were all on this week. Hoping to hear tomorrow that he is home. If we have not heard anything by tomorrow night I will send Heidi a text to check on him.


Thanks for keeping us in touch with Heidi.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I forgot to say that today was GD first day of kindergarten, she was so excited she could hardly stand herselfð


What a cutie.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Did you see the quilt block I posted, Shirley? The one that my daughter Bronwen is working on currently.
> Thanks for the thumbs up about the shingles shot.
> Had my first Cardiology appointment yesterday, Shirley, apparently it is the Aorta that is narrowing. Next I am waiting for an appointment at Middlemore for further checks.
> Then maybe back on the waiting list for the hip.


That was much quicker than you had been lead to expect- hopefully not too long for the next appointment.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope the Drs. can all work together to get you what you need. And, that when you do have the surgery, that it goes as well as DH's has. He was out mowing the lawn for a few minutes today....I'll bet he'll sleep good tonight. One more visit from the home PT, then off to his surgeon's to get released to drive and go to work and onto out-patient physical therapy. It's not been as awful as anticipated.


I was talking to a lady yesterday who had a knee replacement done 3 weeks ago. She had 5 days in hospital and then 5 days in rehab before going home. She couldn't imagine having going home after 2 days.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> How horrible!
> 
> I Am supposedly allergic to egg yolks but I eat eggs all the time. I had blood work done 31 years ago testing for food allergies. Except for garlic, which breaks me out in hives, the main reaction to anything I am supposed to be allergic to is weight gain. When I followed the diet I was given not eating the foods I was/am allergic to, I lost 10# a month! Even then I was eating some that I shouldn't have been because there wasn't much I could eat. They told me to go ahead and eat chicken and turkey because I was less allergic to that than I was beef. I am not a big vegetable and fruit eater. I am a beef and potatoes girl! I followed the diet twice. Got pregnant both times. I joke that I won't do it a third time. God works too many miracles. I don't care what pieces parts the Drs have removed. I am not taking any chances. If God wants me to get pregnant again, I'm not going to give Him any encouragement!
> 
> I will say that I think some of it had to do with my thyroid. Since they changed the meds again in July I have los almost 18# without trying. I need a belt. Can't keep my pants up!


As long as you don't loose too much that is great!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> She was extremely fortunate her mother had been Matron of a Hospital in Snowdonia in Wales so reacted fast enough to save her. But in cutting her throat open to remove the dung, the surgeon nicked a nerve and one of her shoulders drooped a little, and she had to save singing for once or twice a year- so her larynx has to have been affected too.


A small price to pay for life


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ???????? is that when Maianne was born?


yep


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Over here they called it the Kissing Disease, as it was so prevalent in teens!


One of the most common forms of transmission- while it can be nasty it is not nearly as easy to catch os many of the infectious diseases. Had a friend who got it soon after she married- and her husband didn't get it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> DH's back is bothering him a bit today so we're going to walk up to the old town and have a coffee. He thinks lying on the loungers at the pool hasn't helped his back any, so we'll have a day off from that.


Looks worth walking to.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I forgot to say that today was GD first day of kindergarten, she was so excited she could hardly stand herselfð


She does look excited....and gorgeous of course!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> That was much quicker than you had been lead to expect- hopefully not too long for the next appointment.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> My DS had Glandular fever very bad when he was about 14. Had to have a few months off school and then when he could go back it had be in little bits not all day. Doctor said that if you dont get enough rest and take it very slowly while recovering you can end up with Chronic Fatigue. My DS has been fine ever since. Also when DD was having tests done at hospital last year, one of the tests showed that she had previously shown positive for Glandular Fever! News to us! She must have only had it midly.....


It can be very mild- she may well have had it when DS had it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, hope you get your nap. I took Maya out. Unfortunately in first 1/4 mile she found stick. When I reached down to grab it, to throw it, she broke her sit command and jumped onto the top of my hand. I have a 2" triangular gash and am black and blue. Old thin skin. Went back to car. Washed hand, put tea tree oil on and bandaged.


Hope it's healing well- healing will be slow for you I suspect.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, I can see why your DH was amazed at those little shoes, they are really cute. That's one thing I e never mastered making, they never seem to come out just right.
> 
> I'm not sure what is going on, maybe from the weather but I got up yesterday with a migraine, not real bad, just nagging all day long, was worse last night so I took some drugs, I slept well but it's still here this morning. It could b the dust in the air from all the combines or maybe some mouldy stuff I got into in the garden, whatever the cause, I hope it gives up soon. I've got things needing done!


Hope the nasty thing has gone by now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie and Daralene, thank you. Maya would never hurt me on purpose. But she does have giant paws with sharp nails.
> Bonnie, forgot to say, I, too, think it was clever to add an X to lab slip.
> G/E doc gave me new medicine to try. It's for IBS. Viberzi, is the name. Haven't taken it yet as suppose to take with food.


Be great if that works for you-without side effects.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Would just like to thank everyone for the hugs and support . They really do help


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, thank you, I do like playing my dulcimer. I would love to be a mouse in your pocket for a week. I'd learn so much about gardening and cooking. Have a blast at Stitches.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, have you had experience with side affects from Viberzi? So far so good. But I am only taking once a day and doc said to take BID.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is lovely you have the drawing now, Sonja, so sorry it's not been a good week.


Ditto from me too and hugs.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Oh happiness. My dulcimer arrived! Wasn't suppose to be here til the 12th. Gotta get a knife and open box! Yowser!


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Joy, have fun with the dulcimer.
> Melody, cute set
> Well,I spent the afternoon in the garden, I know you all are surprised????, why don't any of you live close enough so that I can pawn some of this stuff off on you???? I picked a,4 gallon pail of cucumbers & have decided to make 9 day pickles so they are in the salt brine now but still have about 4 gallons left from them & those I picked the day before. Not sure what I will do with them.
> I decided to bring in the cabbage before the slugs destroy them all, I picked 5 green ones, put 2 in the freezer for cabbage rolls & 5 beautiful red cabbages, I left 3 more of them in the garden yet as the slugs didn't seem to be bothering the red ones. My cold room isn't real cold yet so I hope they keep.
> ...


I wish we did all live closer together! Sounds like you quite enjoyed dealing with those slugs! LOL :sm06:

The Stitches show sounds like great fun.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ditto to the sentiments for Sam! And for that matter for Sonja.
> I got a letter this morning from Cardiology and now have an appointment for Wednesday the 28th- for an Echocardiogram.


Well then it sounds like things are moving along. Good.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I forgot to say that today was GD first day of kindergarten, she was so excited she could hardly stand herselfð


Oooh how exciting! she looks gorgeous. :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yup. Bake the crust a bit before putting the filling in.
> 
> Julie, will now send positive thoughts for good results!
> 
> ...


Thank you, Sorlenna!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> That was much quicker than you had been lead to expect- hopefully not too long for the next appointment.


It will have to be very fast, or I won't be able to get Ringo into the kennels is my next worry.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> A small price to pay for life


Indeed.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Well said, Rookie. I am glad you two were able to talk a bit. Prayers for you and your family.


RookieRetiree said:


> Keeping her and you and your family in my prayers. Not an easy time and I'll pray for her easy & peaceful passing as the Good Lord determines.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well then it sounds like things are moving along. Good.


They really did move fast!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Such a cute story, Marikay - made me smile. You have given your GG niece a gift she will take through life with her. I hope she gets the food processor when she is a bit older! Tell me, please, do you roll the crusts and freeze them, or how do you keep the dough through the holiday season? Thanks!


Marikayknits said:


> I hope I don't bore you with another pie crust story, but this is precious to me. I do not have any grandchildren, but my GG niece, who was slow to warm up to me at first, was visiting my sister (her GGrandmother) when we were making several pies for a funeral dinner. I said "K.....n did you come to help us with the pies? She pulled her high chair up to the table and was ready to help!(she was 2 1/2 at the time). I showed her how I measured ingredients and let her add them to the food processor bowl. She watched as I locked the bowl in place, and didn't even get scared when I pushed the button to start ( she called it the noisy thing). She took home a little pie for her Daddy that night! From that time I have had a baking buddy. A little messy, but I let her do whatever she could. Fast forward to when she was four yrs old, after many pie crusts, cookies, etc. My sister and I get together and make enough pie crust for the holidays for both of us. I set the food processor in front of me, and dear GG niece pulled it over in front of her space. So I said "Oh, are you going to do this yourself tonight?" She nodded, and with supervision (and I might add, less mess) she proceeded to make TWO five pound bags of the pie crust mix. she knew how to measure ingredients ( my sister measured the shortening, and I removed the blade) but she did everything else by herself. My sister jokingly said " You are becoming such a good baker that soon you will have to get your own food processor") Well, a few weeks later when someone asked her what she wanted for Christmas, she replied "Well, I really would like to have a food processor.) Santa didn't honor her request that year, but she is now seven years old, and is still a great little baker!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I am happy that you have found relief!


sassafras123 said:


> Tami, how clever to keep copies and put health and insurance info on flash drive. I only have vague idea what a flash drive is. But I'm going to find out and buy one this week.
> I am almost afraid to say this, but, Viberzi, seems to have turned the tides and I am better! It has been so long I can not believe it. Nevertheless I'm overjoyed.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

That sounds delicious, Bonnie. Thank you!


Bonnie7591 said:


> I make some meat pies in the 4-5 inch deep dish pans so I can cook for DH when he's looking for meals at odd hours during seeding & harvest time & if we are having it for a regular me I just buy the smallest ?8 inch foil pans. I got a big box of the individual pans at a garage sale in town for $1- I took the ratty ones & strung them on twine for my strawberry patch & the good ones I use 2-3 times, depends how burned on things are, I still have at least 40.
> 
> I don't have a "real" recipe for the filling. I like turkey or chicken best & DH likes beef so I make his from burger(minced), I usually add gravy if I have it, onions, celery , grated carrots & peas. I use leftover roast chicken or turkey & cut it in small pieces, the burger, I fry until cooked& drain off the grease, then add everything else. I season with seasoned salt, pepper & an oven roast spice I get from Epicure & put it in the crust.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Aw, Sonja, that is so nice. Brought tears to my eyes. What a wonderful gift from Matthew and Mary. ♡


Swedenme said:


> Today i received a beautiful gift from Mary and Mathew . Mishka looks beautiful and the drawing is now in pride of place on the mantle after being greatly admired by everyone even mishka . Haven't had a good week this week so it arrived at the perfect time to give us all a lift
> Thank you very much Mary for your wonderful generosity and thank you very much Mathew for sharing your beautiful talent and giving a boost to this family


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Another lovely set, Mel! Hugs to you, too!


gagesmom said:


> Just finished the sweater. Set is complete
> 
> Been busy today / tonight and not in the best humor.????
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

What a wonderful project, Mary!


pacer said:


> I am not going to catch up tonight. I spent the evening with my boys as we assembled the layette sets for Lutheran World Relief. Our church made 119 sets to be used in disaster stricken areas of the world as well as 3rd world countries. The quilters have boxed up their quilts and tomorrow the school kits will be assemble, then on Sunday we will package up the health kits. Matthew is very busy with this project this week. I helped tonight and again on Sunday.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

So glad to hear you are getting an echo Julie. I am hoping your aortic stenosis is stable and not doing any damage to your lungs, but if it is, that that can quickly be corrected as well. Do you have to travel far for the echo?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

machriste said:


> I think that sounds like progress Julie.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh my goodness, Bonnie, she is adorable!


Bonnie7591 said:


> I forgot to say that today was GD first day of kindergarten, she was so excited she could hardly stand herselfð


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So glad to hear you are getting an echo Julie. I am hoping your aortic stenosis is stable and not doing any damage to your lungs, but if it is, that that can quickly be corrected as well. Do you have to travel far for the echo?


BTW I got a parcel this morning from Fed Ex. Did I say I go on 28th of this month, and fortunately the appointment is the local Super Clinic not Middlemore, which is a bit of a hassle to get to.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Do you love the dulcimer, Joy!! It is a very soothing sound, isn't it? Enjoy!!!


sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, thank you, I do like playing my dulcimer. I would love to be a mouse in your pocket for a week. I'd learn so much about gardening and cooking. Have a blast at Stitches.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Glad the parcel made it. Hope it will fix your leaky pen situation. Sorry you have to travel further. Wish I was there, I'd drop by and pick you up and drive you over. Though we might get in a wreck as I am used to driving on the "wrong" side of the road.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Do you think one of your friends would be able to keep Ringo for you, Julie?


Lurker 2 said:


> It will have to be very fast, or I won't be able to get Ringo into the kennels is my next worry.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Prayers for Mr. Sam as he travels home today, and for those who are walking challenging paths. Have a happy day/evening, everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Glad the parcel made it. Hope it will fix your leaky pen situation. Sorry you have to travel further. Wish I was there, I'd drop by and pick you up and drive you over. Though we might get in a wreck as I am used to driving on the "wrong" side of the road.


It is less distance than getting to my GP though! Just at the moment every time I sit to the computer I am working the Guernsey, and when at the telly, I am working my _Waiting for Rain_ shawl. That is on the last lot of garter stitch before the cast off- around 500 stitches now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Do you think one of your friends would be able to keep Ringo for you, Julie?


The one who might have, now has a puppy of her own, and Ringo is usually hopeless with other dogs, not worth the risk.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Prayers for Mr. Sam as he travels home today, and for those who are walking challenging paths. Have a happy day/evening, everyone.


Repeating the sentiment!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes. As awful as it sounds, I am wishing she would go soon, as it would be so much better for her. I hate seeing her lay there. Even the pillows they are propping her feet on are leaving marks on her skin like bruises, and her skin is so thin that it turns to sores very quickly. She told me she loves me today. Made me smile. And I could actually talk to her a bit, where she has been sleeping all the time the last few months.


It doesn't sound awful at all Tami- we often talked about how much better it would be for my sisters once they went. And along with the grief there was a lot of relief for all of us once they went. And the sooner she goes the more peaceful it is likely to be for her.
How nice to have her more alert for once.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> He turned 5 in March.


Sounds like our Reception- the first year of school. Kindergarten here is about 2 1/2 days a week for a year before start school and is not compulsory. When my two were that age most kids went, now with increasing numbers of children in childcare less are going to kindy. Note these are for South Australia- each state has it's own terms etc especially for these early years. For example some call our kindy pre-school and Kindergarten is the first year of school.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I quit using margarine this year and only use butter and if making a dough use Crisco.


I stopped using margarine a number of years ago. I use a butter from New Zealand which is whipped an extra time so it is softer and is spreadable from the fridge. (or whatever the right term is for making butter!). All the Australian spreadable butters here have oil added. Do have the old butter for cooking.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, how clever to keep copies and put health and insurance info on flash drive. I only have vague idea what a flash drive is. But I'm going to find out and buy one this week.
> I am almost afraid to say this, but, Viberzi, seems to have turned the tides and I am better! It has been so long I can not believe it. Nevertheless I'm overjoyed.


YEAH- now to pray it keeps working with no nasty side effects.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The thing that gets me is the fool who blames immunizations for autism has been totally debunked yet it seems more & more young people are still following his advise & getting in on the stupid fad! I'm wonder what it will take to stop the stupidity? Last year it was on the news that 25% of kids in Saskatchewan aren't immunized now & for there to be " heard" immunity 95% must be immunized. In the same news report was a woman who was in tears cause her child had had a heart transplant & couldn't be immunized & she was scared silly that he would catch something from the unimmunized as there had been a measles outbreak.


Yes- if it was only their own children at risk then maybe they have a right to refuse immunisations and face the risk for there kids but it is the impact on those who can't be immunised like this child. And many of them are extra prone to pick up infections as well- like kids undergoing chemo and so likely to be more seriously ill as well.
The problem is that signs of autism often show up around the same time as immunisations and so they seem to be connected-and it is easy to assume two things happening at once are linked even when you know they aren't. But like you say numerous research projects have been made including really large international ones which show no increase at all in autism rates for immunised children (if anything slightly lower rates! but likely not statistically relevant if my memory holds me correct.)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Today i received a beautiful gift from Mary and Mathew . Mishka looks beautiful and the drawing is now in pride of place on the mantle after being greatly admired by everyone even mishka . Haven't had a good week this week so it arrived at the perfect time to give us all a lift
> Thank you very much Mary for your wonderful generosity and thank you very much Mathew for sharing your beautiful talent and giving a boost to this family


Glad you have had something to cheer you up after a hard week.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Oh happiness. My dulcimer arrived! Wasn't suppose to be here til the 12th. Gotta get a knife and open box! Yowser!


How exciting!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ditto to the sentiments for Sam! And for that matter for Sonja.
> I got a letter this morning from Cardiology and now have an appointment for Wednesday the 28th- for an Echocardiogram.


Next step- quickly organised. And do you have a time to see someone about the results?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I forgot to say that today was GD first day of kindergarten, she was so excited she could hardly stand herselfð


Another one starting- wonderful to see them get all excited isn't it?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Glad the parcel made it. Hope it will fix your leaky pen situation. Sorry you have to travel further. Wish I was there, I'd drop by and pick you up and drive you over. Though we might get in a wreck as I am used to driving on the "wrong" side of the road.


Just as well Sam's not here to get his favourite argument going again! :sm09:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, have you had experience with side affects from Viberzi? So far so good. But I am only taking once a day and doc said to take BID.


No experience- just looked it up and doesn't look like it has too many- with constipation being the most likely. But all meds have some side effects unfortunately. Guess it's not really all that surprising. But would be easier if everyone responded the same way!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well caught up for the first time all week. Only the TP- KP and Facebook are way behind. Jus tin time to send the summary off to Julie after I neaten it up.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do the family pay the nurse directly or is she paid by some government agency? No wonder they have trouble keeping nurses if they don't get paid when Bella is in hospital, would be very stressful not having a guaranteed pay check.
> I hope they find someone soon.


The nurses get paid by a nursing agency.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> I was talking to a lady yesterday who had a knee replacement done 3 weeks ago. She had 5 days in hospital and then 5 days in rehab before going home. She couldn't imagine having going home after 2 days.


It sure depends on what kind of help she would have at home - that's for sure. DH says his pain level did reach a 6 or 7 at times, but mostly was around a 2 so he's gotten through it very well. As of today, no more visits to the house from PT or nurse. I take him back to surgeon for release to outpatient PT early next week and I'm hoping he'll be off the pain pills from then on and be able to drive himself where he needs to go from then on. His range of movement is now from 0 to 125 - he needs to get to nearly 140 so only has a short way to go.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It sure depends on what kind of help she would have at home - that's for sure. DH says his pain level did reach a 6 or 7 at times, but mostly was around a 2 so he's gotten through it very well. As of today, no more visits to the house from PT or nurse. I take him back to surgeon for release to outpatient PT early next week and I'm hoping he'll be off the pain pills from then on and be able to drive himself where he needs to go from then on. His range of movement is now from 0 to 125 - he needs to get to nearly 140 so only has a short way to go.


Seems amazing progress to be have made already. He must have been committed to put a lot into it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Seems amazing progress to be have made already. He must have been committed to put a lot into it.


Yes, he was definitely motivated by pain and lack of mobility to go ahead with the surgery and rehab. It helps that his pain level was manageable - I can't imagine what it would take to get up and move and do all of the walking, stairs and exercises if you're in extreme pain.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Morning everyone ☺

Almost 9:15 am and it is silent here. ☺☺☺????????????

I think the last few nights of not sleeping well caught up with me. Was Headachy and just feeling yucky. Gage came home in a foul mood from school and proceeded to do everything he could to set me off. So I was in a foul mood myself after that. 

Dishes are done, laundry is on the agenda. Need to wash the floors and would like to go through some boxes. 

Going to meet a lady to get some adorable buttons later this morning will post pic when I get home. 

Love to all got to go kow. See ya later.???? 

Julie so happy to hear of the progress????????
Sonya big hugs and I am happy to hear your Mishka drawing brightened your day.❤❤


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Have fun at Stitches and traveling mercies to you.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Joy, have fun with the dulcimer.
> Melody, cute set
> Well,I spent the afternoon in the garden, I know you all are surprised????, why don't any of you live close enough so that I can pawn some of this stuff off on you???? I picked a,4 gallon pail of cucumbers & have decided to make 9 day pickles so they are in the salt brine now but still have about 4 gallons left from them & those I picked the day before. Not sure what I will do with them.
> I decided to bring in the cabbage before the slugs destroy them all, I picked 5 green ones, put 2 in the freezer for cabbage rolls & 5 beautiful red cabbages, I left 3 more of them in the garden yet as the slugs didn't seem to be bothering the red ones. My cold room isn't real cold yet so I hope they keep.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a cutie she is! Hope she had a wonderful first day.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I forgot to say that today was GD first day of kindergarten, she was so excited she could hardly stand herselfð


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Enjoy the quiet Melody. Sorry Gage came home in a foul mood. Did he say why? Hope today is better for bot of you.


gagesmom said:


> Morning everyone ☺
> 
> Almost 9:15 am and it is silent here. ☺☺☺????????????
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Next step- quickly organised. And do you have a time to see someone about the results?


Not as yet!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just as well Sam's not here to get his favourite argument going again! :sm09:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm25:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I bake it for 10 minutes at 425F & then 35-45 minutes at 350, my bottom crust is never soggy


Thanks!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I forgot to say that today was GD first day of kindergarten, she was so excited she could hardly stand herselfð


Hope that little cutie had a great day!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That is a good rate, though. Losing it more slowly, you're more likely to keep it off. I've found that's true for me. Congratulations!


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yup. Bake the crust a bit before putting the filling in.
> 
> Julie, will now send positive thoughts for good results!
> 
> ...


Hope all goes well at the dentist.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks for keeping us in touch with Heidi.


Happy to do it


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> As long as you don't loose too much that is great!


I still need to loose another 100!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Morning everyone ☺
> 
> Almost 9:15 am and it is silent here. ☺☺☺????????????
> 
> ...


Dear Melody, hoping by now that both the headache and foul mood have lifted. Sorry that Gage took whatever it was out on you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Would just like to thank everyone for the hugs and support . They really do help


That's what we are here for. We love you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Prayers for Mr. Sam as he travels home today, and for those who are walking challenging paths. Have a happy day/evening, everyone.


Amen


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, so happy your appt is this month.
Mary, the layettes are a wonderful project. You give back so much to your church and community. I admire you.
Oneapril, thank you! Having a bit of fun with it. Have told the women I sponsor that they had to listen to me now, cause I'm not filled with caca.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

One aril and Margaret, yes, the dulcimer has a sweet sound. Also, you don't have to press the strings as hard to get clear note. So, it is easier on my fingertips. So far play simple tunes like Go Tell Aunt Rhody. But learning to play that with just one string or chords and different strums.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Joy, have fun with the dulcimer.
> Melody, cute set
> Well,I spent the afternoon in the garden, I know you all are surprised????, why don't any of you live close enough so that I can pawn some of this stuff off on you???? I picked a,4 gallon pail of cucumbers & have decided to make 9 day pickles so they are in the salt brine now but still have about 4 gallons left from them & those I picked the day before. Not sure what I will do with them.
> I decided to bring in the cabbage before the slugs destroy them all, I picked 5 green ones, put 2 in the freezer for cabbage rolls & 5 beautiful red cabbages, I left 3 more of them in the garden yet as the slugs didn't seem to be bothering the red ones. My cold room isn't real cold yet so I hope they keep.
> ...


Bonnie, have a great time at Stitches!!!


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ditto to the sentiments for Sam! And for that matter for Sonja.
> I got a letter this morning from Cardiology and now have an appointment for Wednesday the 28th- for an Echocardiogram.


Julie, so happy that things are moving ahead for you. You are in my prayers!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, so happy your appt is this month.
> Mary, the layettes are a wonderful project. You give back so much to your church and community. I admire you.
> Oneapril, thank you! Having a bit of fun with it. Have told the women I sponsor that they had to listen to me now, cause I'm not filled with caca.


Thank you, Joy, I am quite pleasantly surprised myself.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Julie, so happy that things are moving ahead for you. You are in my prayers!


Thank you so much!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, so happy your appt is this month.
> Mary, the layettes are a wonderful project. You give back so much to your church and community. I admire you.
> Oneapril, thank you! Having a bit of fun with it. Have told the women I sponsor that they had to listen to me now, cause I'm not filled with caca.


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

For those of you that attended KAP, your towel holder from me buttons around the handle on your stove or fridge. The towel goes through the elastic loop.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, clever!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> For those of you that attended KAP, your towel holder from me buttons around the handle on your stove or fridge. The towel goes through the elastic loop.


That's how I'm using mine on the oven door - love it. Thanks so much for making one for me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Slightly early, I have started the new Tea Party at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-422740-1.html#9606224

do join me there!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Fan said:


> Wow a lovely set Mel, sorry you're not feeling great, hugs {{{{{}}}}}}


Agreed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Morning everyone ☺
> 
> Almost 9:15 am and it is silent here. ☺☺☺????????????
> 
> ...


Hope today is a better day for you and Gage.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I still need to loose another 100!


That might take awhile!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, clever!


Thank you. The pattern is free on Ravelry and is crochet. The loop is an elastic hair tie from the dollar store. Single crochet around the elastic then double crochet in so many across. To make the strip. Form a button hole and see on a button.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's how I'm using mine on the oven door - love it. Thanks so much for making one for me.


You are welcome. There was a bit of confusion on how to attach it to the stove handle! It was suggested that I post a pic of how it should be.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> That might take awhile!


It sure will!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh!!! Beautiful Mercedes budasha, I've never had a sports model, but have had numerous other Mercedes.
> My lease is up next November, 2017 on my B250, am going to go back to a car if I'm still around next year.
> My daughter has an E550 cabriolet (convertible) I think that's what it is, her 2nd one. Also a white convertible, yikes it nearly drives itself.


Thanks, I love my car. There are a few older cars here and we had a display yesterday. I received some photos. They came to me in an email so I have to figure out how to post them here.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Last year I had asked for prayers for a young 6 year old girl diagnosed with stage 4 cancer. Today I am happy to say that Emma was well enough to return to school yesterday. What a huge blessing. It was shortly after school started last year that she was diagnosed.


Good news about Emma being able to go back to school. Hope she continues to improve.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You ladies sure have some fancy vehicles. Makes my 11 yr old VW Passat seem pretty shabby????


I wouldn't say your Passat is shabby. I used to work at Volkswagen Canada so I know that their vehicles go on forever.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh I know; DH just isn't aware of what it would cost. Sofa arrived at 1:30 this afternoon. I really like the living room arrangement now.


Post a picture for us. I don't like my living room so might get some ideas from you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the car.


Thanks, Gwen.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you! I never thought to google it! Of course, that doesn't mean it will turn out like Mom's did!
> 
> I went to visit her today. It was a really good visit. She was awake for some of it. Her aide was the one I really like. She will be there tomorrow, also. She had just gotten there (I was earlier than I normally am), and told me to go wake mom up so she could eat breakfast. Aide had a Dr. appointment, so was a bit later than usual, but not by much. She got mom to eat some applesauce with her meds crushed into it. Then gave her a bath while I sat and visited with them both and crocheted. It's the first time I have seen mom alert and awake in quite awhile. I'm not sure she knew who I was, but that is okay. She doesn't like getting a bath, or her night gown changed. It hurts to move her arms, especially the one she had broken the shoulder on years ago. I do think she has slipped again a little bit. It's just such a big change from the last couple of months, being awake and alert. She was still confused, ect. but awake on her own, not having had to be woke up. I'm not explaining it well. I think I told you in July that she told my DSIL that my grandma had come to visit her, and scared the daylights out of DSIL. Well, last week, mom told me "that grave man" was here again. Kind of makes me wonder if this is the good before the bad, if you know what I mean. I know it will be a blessing for her when it's her time.


Glad you had a good visit with your mom.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> My aunt used lard in hers. I have both butter and lard in the house all the time. I have not had good luck using either for pie crust, though. The sides melted down to the bottom of the pie plate! And I did chill everything, even did before putting it in the oven.


My SIL uses half butter and half lard. Her crusts are really good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I remember the lard making and also the lye soap --- I've not done either of these and don't plan to.
> 
> After reading Tami's note on lard, I wonder where I can get some fresh/raw lard - I wonder if our butcher shop knows where to get it. Mom would use part lard and part other shortening or butter depending on what she was making.


We have lard in our grocery stores but I also get it from making my bone broth. I roast the marrow bones in the oven and then drain the lard off and freeze it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Tami_ohio I am glad you had a good visit with your mom. I do hope she won't have to suffer much. I am glad that she has an aide coming to help with her care.
> 
> Sassafras... Sorry to hear of your injury during the beginning of your walk. I know that Maya did not mean harm.
> 
> Bella's mom has been posting a need for a home nurse for Bella again. I haven't heard why the most recent nurse quit. We do have a nurse in our church who is volunteering 2 days a week to help the family. She does 12 hour care on those 2 days. She loves Bella and Bella loves her which is quite helpful. It must be difficult for the home nurse when Bella can be in the hospital for extended periods of time and the nurse is not working and receiving pay during that time. I know that I would need to count on a steady paycheck.


How is Bella doing since her return from Disney?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> My SIL uses half butter and half lard. Her crusts are really good.


Fan has located where the lard was being hidden in our local Supermarket- so I must remember next time I go. I don't have a lot of time to browse, when one is aware of the helper's time constraints. I will be getting some preserved ginger, too to make my special Chinese Ginger biscuits.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> I hope I don't bore you with another pie crust story, but this is precious to me. I do not have any grandchildren, but my GG niece, who was slow to warm up to me at first, was visiting my sister (her GGrandmother) when we were making several pies for a funeral dinner. I said "K.....n did you come to help us with the pies? She pulled her high chair up to the table and was ready to help!(she was 2 1/2 at the time). I showed her how I measured ingredients and let her add them to the food processor bowl. She watched as I locked the bowl in place, and didn't even get scared when I pushed the button to start ( she called it the noisy thing). She took home a little pie for her Daddy that night! From that time I have had a baking buddy. A little messy, but I let her do whatever she could. Fast forward to when she was four yrs old, after many pie crusts, cookies, etc. My sister and I get together and make enough pie crust for the holidays for both of us. I set the food processor in front of me, and dear GG niece pulled it over in front of her space. So I said "Oh, are you going to do this yourself tonight?" She nodded, and with supervision (and I might add, less mess) she proceeded to make TWO five pound bags of the pie crust mix. she knew how to measure ingredients ( my sister measured the shortening, and I removed the blade) but she did everything else by herself. My sister jokingly said " You are becoming such a good baker that soon you will have to get your own food processor") Well, a few weeks later when someone asked her what she wanted for Christmas, she replied "Well, I really would like to have a food processor.) Santa didn't honor her request that year, but she is now seven years old, and is still a great little baker!


Sounds like you have fun baking with her.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

budasha said:


> How is Bella doing since her return from Disney?


Bella continues to do fairly well. Her oldest sister has moved to Florida to attend college. The other 3 children are back to school so Bella has alone time during the day. The family is struggling to find a new home nurse to help with her care. Many of the nurses don't want to take on an extremely fragile child. I have a nurse friend from church who has been donating 2 twelve hour shifts a week.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fan has located where the lard was being hidden in our local Supermarket- so I must remember next time I go. I don't have a lot of time to browse, when one is aware of the helper's time constraints. I will be getting some preserved ginger, too to make my special Chinese Ginger biscuits.


Now these sound interesting and I LOVE ginger cookies. Hard to find good ones here though.please share your recipe on next weeks KTP? Thanks.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Beautiful cars. Here's a pic of my '78 Mercedes. I was at a trim shop yesterday and saw a gorgeous Cadillac convertible. The owner told me that it was #17 out of 225 built. What a beauty it was. I didn't even know Caddy made a sports car.


That's a beauty too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Now these sound interesting and I LOVE ginger cookies. Hard to find good ones here though.please share your recipe on next weeks KTP? Thanks.


I will do that right away, Lynnette!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> For those of you that attended KAP, your towel holder from me buttons around the handle on your stove or fridge. The towel goes through the elastic loop.


That's a great idea, I haven't seen one like that before, only those attached directly to the towel


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I wouldn't say your Passat is shabby. I used to work at Volkswagen Canada so I know that their vehicles go on forever.


I hope so, except for a couple of cancer (rust) spots it's in perfect condition but has 200,000+km


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night everyone, sweet dreams.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Such a cute story, Marikay - made me smile. You have given your GG niece a gift she will take through life with her. I hope she gets the food processor when she is a bit older! Tell me, please, do you roll the crusts and freeze them, or how do you keep the dough through the holiday season? Thanks!


Sometimes I have rolled them, put them in pie pans, and froze them in two gallon freezer bags. This is usually when I am making one crust pies and will use them fairly soon. Mostly though, when my sister and I make a lot of crust we just divide the recipe into two balls, place each ball in a quart freezer bag, and then flatten to almost the edge of the bag. This keeps for several months in the freezer. To remove easily, just cut up the side of the bag and remove crust. It will be ready to roll out in just a few minutes.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Marikay! I never considered making them ahead...what a time saver! Thank you!


Marikayknits said:


> Sometimes I have rolled them, put them in pie pans, and froze them in two gallon freezer bags. This is usually when I am making one crust pies and will use them fairly soon. Mostly though, when my sister and I make a lot of crust we just divide the recipe into two balls, place each ball in a quart freezer bag, and then flatten to almost the edge of the bag. This keeps for several months in the freezer. To remove easily, just cut up the side of the bag and remove crust. It will be ready to roll out in just a few minutes.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm sorry I haven't kept up except to see that Sam was in the spa, and I see some good things are happening for some. Is there a new tea party or are we waiting? 
I hope Sam regains strength soon ... Praying for you Sam if you see this.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

nittergma said:


> I'm sorry I haven't kept up except to see that Sam was in the spa, and I see some good things are happening for some. Is there a new tea party or are we waiting?
> I hope Sam regains strength soon ... Praying for you Sam if you see this.


Yes there's a new tea party come on over.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> I'm sorry I haven't kept up except to see that Sam was in the spa, and I see some good things are happening for some. Is there a new tea party or are we waiting?
> I hope Sam regains strength soon ... Praying for you Sam if you see this.


The URL is:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-422740-1.html

See you there!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bella continues to do fairly well. Her oldest sister has moved to Florida to attend college. The other 3 children are back to school so Bella has alone time during the day. The family is struggling to find a new home nurse to help with her care. Many of the nurses don't want to take on an extremely fragile child. I have a nurse friend from church who has been donating 2 twelve hour shifts a week.


I am glad to hear that Bella is doing fairly well. Must be a blessing for her family. But, I am sorry that they are having difficulty finding a new home nurse. There has to be a special person out there somewhere to care for her. Your friend is an angel to help out.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS, what an amazing trip you had. Thank you so much for sharing all the photos of so many wonderful and exotic things. Love them all. I admire you for doing that hike but I know it was worth it for that view and what ;you saw when you got there. The nature on Galapagos is truly wonderful. Great sharing in ;your trip this way.


----------

